# Need a TTC buddy



## Mrs-C

Hi,

I'm starting afresh and looking for a TTC buddy.

I'm 23, DH is 28. This will be our first. We have two dogs and are trying to sell our place and find somewhere a bit bigger.

We have been trying since Dec 09 and I'm on CD 11.

Anyone wanna be my buddy?


----------



## Mrs-C

Anyone?? x


----------



## LaRockera

I'd love to be your TTC buddie, but as I'm a newbie, I'm not sure how it works. Do we have to be on the same CD? 
:flower:


----------



## winston83

hey hun im on cd 17 wud love 2 b ur buddie xxx


----------



## Mrs-C

Thanks ladies! I will update my signature later.



LaRockera said:


> I'd love to be your TTC buddie, but as I'm a newbie, I'm not sure how it works. Do we have to be on the same CD?
> :flower:

I don't think we need to be on the same day. We can just support each other as we go through TTC and then *hopefully* go through as bump buddies!

How are you both doing? I'm trying to stay hopeful this month but my cycles are so all over the place I'm not sure we've got much of a chance until they calm down!


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> Thanks ladies! I will update my signature later.
> 
> 
> 
> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to be your TTC buddie, but as I'm a newbie, I'm not sure how it works. Do we have to be on the same CD?
> :flower:
> 
> I don't think we need to be on the same day. We can just support each other as we go through TTC and then *hopefully* go through as bump buddies!
> 
> How are you both doing? I'm trying to stay hopeful this month but my cycles are so all over the place I'm not sure we've got much of a chance until they calm down!Click to expand...


Hey :hugs:

Well, I'm pretty sure I'm out for this cycle. I kept observing symptoms obsessively, until the big fat AF symptom appeared yesterday morning and made me feel like an idiot (I always get strong migraines one or two days before, and so did I yesterday). My temp dipped today as well, so, I'd think tomorrow or the day after AF will pay me a visit...

To be honest, OH and I decided we wanted a baby only a couple of months ago, and in both April and May we only had :sex: once during my fertile days. So I guess June will be the first month we'll be more organised- I've started BBT, charting, observing cm and all that. And of course, more :sex::happydance:

I also started taking pregnacare conception this month.

Don't lose your hope :flower: It's good to try and keep your feet on the ground, but this is something bound to happen for you sooner than later, so it may very well be this cycle!
:hugs:


----------



## cryingtrying

so what does the cd mean??? i'm sorry i'm confused!!!


----------



## winston83

cryingtrying said:


> so what does the cd mean??? i'm sorry i'm confused!!!

it just means cycle day hun x


----------



## LaRockera

Winston83, can I add you to my signature as well? 

Cryingtrying, are you in too?

x


----------



## Mrs-C

How are you doing today ladies? I've updated my signature.
cryingtrying, are you in with us?


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> How are you doing today ladies? I've updated my signature.
> cryingtrying, are you in with us?

Today?

Well, I heard a knock on the door and went to answer it.

Guess who stormed in?

:witch:

:shipw::fool:](*,)

Ok, I kind of saw her coming. I'm not upset or anything. But have decided that from June onwards I'm trying properly. Like, BBT charts, cm, OPK, lots of :sex: So this is kind of exciting.

How about you, hon? I'd love to hear some good news soon. That way you can go and reserve a seat for me in the first tri section :flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Girls! I'd like to join this thread. I'm TTC #1 and on CD 8 today. Yay, I hope this month goes great for each one of us!


----------



## Mrs-C

Welcome MinneGirl!


----------



## LaRockera

So how are we all today???

I'm officially on CD1. Really curious as to how this month will go. 

And you ladies?


----------



## winston83

so ladies am on cd 20 shud ovulate cd 22 hope its gna work this mnth fx hope you are all ok


----------



## LaRockera

winston83 said:


> so ladies am on cd 20 shud ovulate cd 22 hope its gna work this mnth fx hope you are all ok

FX!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Hi ladies is it okay if I join you? I'm 26 and my DH is 28. We are ttc #1 and are pretty new at this journey as we have just decided to try last month. I'm on cycle day CD18. I have just started doing the CM testing this month and am pretty confused as I posted a earlier thread.


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> Hi ladies is it okay if I join you? I'm 26 and my DH is 28. We are ttc #1 and are pretty new at this journey as we have just decided to try last month. I'm on cycle day CD18. I have just started doing the CM testing this month and am pretty confused as I posted a earlier thread.

Yep yep yep, welcome :hugs:

I'll edit my signature within the hour

:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Welcome Dragonfly! I think most of us are newbies so this should be fun! Any questions, throw them out! :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Okey dokey, signature edited :happydance:


----------



## dragonfly26

How long have you ladies been TTC? Where are you from?


----------



## winston83

i have been ntnp since 2005 and ttc properly since 2007 im currently on my 3rd round of clomid am on 150mg this cycle and i am from suuny old catterick in north yorkshire wot bout u xx


----------



## CedarWood

Hi guys:howdy:

LaRockera, invited me over:flower:

I am kinda on cycle day one - I have clockwork 29 day cycles and get :witch: on day 29 - today. I take progesterone when get bding in my fertile time, which delays :witch: but I still have my same cycle, as if she came day 29:shrug:My body must be obsessive complusive.

Hoping we get lots of BFP's over the summer:thumbup: Come on June!


CW


----------



## LaRockera

Okay, I love this little group! Not too small, not too big, different but same. 
Special thanks to Mrs-C, my very first ttc buddy that started it. I do hope I have five bump buddies very very soon. You should add each other too if you want :friends:

I think we're more or less on the same age group? I'm 29, in the UK, on cd2. I was on microgynon for four years but stopped taking it a year ago, a little while before OH and me got engaged. We've been NTNP since April, so June will be my very first attempt on TTC.

I went and had full prenatal tests this April. 

At the mo I'm trying to see it as an adventure. I always keep in mind the statistics: 

-30% will conceive within three months
-50% within six
-85% within a year.

So as June will be my very official month of trying, I don't have any expectations (or this is what I say :blush:)

I do hope though that we'll all make it in the first trimester section sooner than later. And whoever gets there first, reserves some nice seats for the rest :happydance:


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm from the US, as I said earlier am new to ttc, but have high hopes. I 'm due for AF the 14th so fx she doesn't show for me or any of you ladies!!! Congrats on your upcoming wedding LaRockera!!! Me and the DH will have our two year wedding anniversary on Aug. 2nd, goes by so fast, until your TTC...lol


----------



## CedarWood

Hi guys,

I am from the US but living in Russia right now.

I have been (gulp) ttc officialy since 2006. Now do not panic anyone - mine is a special case, as I am hypothyroid but was not properly diagnosed. I have had a few miscarriages - and then a long break of no pregnancies. I began medication in September but we have not been able to ttc every month due to travel for work. We are on six months now medicated - where we were togther at my fertile time. 

I am (gulp again) over 30! Yikes time flies:shrug: OH is a wee bit older than me:haha:

Looking forward to hopefully having a bump and being bump buddies soon:flower:

I will work on my siggy soon. Spent some time today trying to get a pic in my avatar. I tried turtles, frogs, tree sloths and other faves of mine... but all were either invalid or not allowed for some reason:cry:
Must go check my soup!
Talk later,
CW


----------



## dragonfly26

I posted this on a thread of it's own early this morning, but haven't really had any responses, so figured I'd ask you ladies and see if you are any more informed that i. Sorry if TMI. So last night CM was clear and sticky almost like jelly, not quite like EWCM.
Then this morning it was cloudy and creamy what exactly does this mean??
Sorry for TMI, but I am pretty confused with all this CM reading stuff, does this mean I o already or not? I am on CD18 of what has been a 28 day cycle. Can anyone give me a little insight? Thanks!!!


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am from the US but living in Russia right now.
> 
> I have been (gulp) ttc officialy since 2006. Now do not panic anyone - mine is a special case, as I am hypothyroid but was not properly diagnosed. I have had a few miscarriages - and then a long break of no pregnancies. I began medication in September but we have not been able to ttc every month due to travel for work. We are on six months now medicated - where we were togther at my fertile time.
> 
> I am (gulp again) over 30! Yikes time flies:shrug: OH is a wee bit older than me:haha:
> 
> Looking forward to hopefully having a bump and being bump buddies soon:flower:
> 
> I will work on my siggy soon. Spent some time today trying to get a pic in my avatar. I tried turtles, frogs, tree sloths and other faves of mine... but all were either invalid or not allowed for some reason:cry:
> Must go check my soup!
> Talk later,
> CW


You know, it may be true that a woman's fertility is in its peak in her late 20s, but I think there's a lot of panic being spread on the over 30s... My OH's aunt had her first child around 35, had two m/c afterwards (one was caused by losing her sister, my OH's mum :cry:), and then had a beautiful girl, after turning 40 (one of my flower girls-to-be :flower:) Perhaps one needs to be a bit more cautious after 35, take care of their diet, lifestyle, all that, but there so many of women having babies at that age every day. Especially nowadays, that women build careers and move mountains! :winkwink:

Re avatar, erhaps it's the pix size? Sometimes you cannot upload if it exceeds a certain limit? Try to take the size down a bit, and quite likely it'll work.


----------



## Mrs-C

CedarWood said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am from the US but living in Russia right now.
> 
> I have been (gulp) ttc officialy since 2006. Now do not panic anyone - mine is a special case, as I am hypothyroid but was not properly diagnosed. I have had a few miscarriages - and then a long break of no pregnancies. I began medication in September but we have not been able to ttc every month due to travel for work. We are on six months now medicated - where we were togther at my fertile time.
> 
> I am (gulp again) over 30! Yikes time flies:shrug: OH is a wee bit older than me:haha:
> 
> Looking forward to hopefully having a bump and being bump buddies soon:flower:
> 
> I will work on my siggy soon. Spent some time today trying to get a pic in my avatar. I tried turtles, frogs, tree sloths and other faves of mine... but all were either invalid or not allowed for some reason:cry:
> Must go check my soup!
> Talk later,
> CW

I'll update my signature with everyone's details.

CW - If you search google images you can select on the left the size of the pic. Enter 190 as the max pixel and it should then let you add it - I had the same trouble.


----------



## Mrs-C

I am expecting to OV any day now. Still BDing everyother day trying to catch the eggy.

Hopefully we can all go through and be bump buddies soon!


----------



## dragonfly26

I'll keep my FX for you Mrs-C, happy BDing for you and baby dust!!! I'm not sure if I O'd or if I'm about to based on cm but I too will be be BDing hopes of catching that egg.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi all, do you mind if i join you?
Im on my 5th cycle ttc #1 - CD12 and should o any day now, my cycles are 25 -28 days & im not using opks so Im not entirely sure when.
Im 27 & DP is 28, living in NZ with our 4 dogs & cant wait for a BFP!!


----------



## dragonfly26

Welcome BabyDreamer82! I will add you to my signature!! I'm not using OPKs either so I'm doing it based on cycle days and CM. I to should O soon or have already,not super sure, hope we all get BFPs soon!!!


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> I posted this on a thread of it's own early this morning, but haven't really had any responses, so figured I'd ask you ladies and see if you are any more informed that i. Sorry if TMI. So last night CM was clear and sticky almost like jelly, not quite like EWCM.
> Then this morning it was cloudy and creamy what exactly does this mean??
> Sorry for TMI, but I am pretty confused with all this CM reading stuff, does this mean I o already or not? I am on CD18 of what has been a 28 day cycle. Can anyone give me a little insight? Thanks!!!


I really wouldn't know. I'm only starting to observe these things this month. I'd advise you had a look at the big thread of pregnancy symptoms in the TTC section, in case you read something similar? Or, I don't know, could it be semen coming out? I usually get a tiny bit of yellowish sticky stuff, and then I dry up before AF. Sorry I can't help more :shrug:


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> I am expecting to OV any day now. Still BDing everyother day trying to catch the eggy.
> 
> Hopefully we can all go through and be bump buddies soon!

That's the best phase I reckon :rofl::rofl::rofl: This is really exciting, :bunny::bunny::bunny:we'll keep our fx for you, hon! Hope it's already happened!

I can't way for AF to scram, so that OH and I can have a little fun :winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Hi all, do you mind if i join you?
> Im on my 5th cycle ttc #1 - CD12 and should o any day now, my cycles are 25 -28 days & im not using opks so Im not entirely sure when.
> Im 27 & DP is 28, living in NZ with our 4 dogs & cant wait for a BFP!!

Hello! Welcome!
:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> I posted this on a thread of it's own early this morning, but haven't really had any responses, so figured I'd ask you ladies and see if you are any more informed that i. Sorry if TMI. So last night CM was clear and sticky almost like jelly, not quite like EWCM.
> Then this morning it was cloudy and creamy what exactly does this mean??
> Sorry for TMI, but I am pretty confused with all this CM reading stuff, does this mean I o already or not? I am on CD18 of what has been a 28 day cycle. Can anyone give me a little insight? Thanks!!!


Hmmm...I would say the clear, jelly like CM is fertile and maybe today is beginning to not be fertile. I don't get great CM, mine is more like rubber cement than slippery eggwhite (sorry for TMI). I would assume you have already O'd..if you take your temp in the am, that can also give you insight as to if you've o'd or not.


----------



## CedarWood

[/QUOTE]


You know, it may be true that a woman's fertility is in its peak in her late 20s, but I think there's a lot of panic being spread on the over 30s... My OH's aunt had her first child around 35, had two m/c afterwards (one was caused by losing her sister, my OH's mum :cry:), and then had a beautiful girl, after turning 40 (one of my flower girls-to-be :flower:) Perhaps one needs to be a bit more cautious after 35, take care of their diet, lifestyle, all that, but there so many of women having babies at that age every day. Especially nowadays, that women build careers and move mountains! :winkwink:

Re avatar, erhaps it's the pix size? Sometimes you cannot upload if it exceeds a certain limit? Try to take the size down a bit, and quite likely it'll work.[/QUOTE]

Thanks:flower: but I feel ok as have gotten pregnant before - think will be able to again. It may take a little longer tho:shrug:
I hate wasting cycles though and sometimes it cannot be helped. I had a few days of perfect EWCM in March but we were in different countries:dohh:


----------



## CedarWood

dragonfly26 said:


> I posted this on a thread of it's own early this morning, but haven't really had any responses, so figured I'd ask you ladies and see if you are any more informed that i. Sorry if TMI. So last night CM was clear and sticky almost like jelly, not quite like EWCM.
> Then this morning it was cloudy and creamy what exactly does this mean??
> Sorry for TMI, but I am pretty confused with all this CM reading stuff, does this mean I o already or not? I am on CD18 of what has been a 28 day cycle. Can anyone give me a little insight? Thanks!!!

I get the jelly - gummy type, sometimes before and after EWCM. My guess is you may still be transitioning. Do you get watery? That is a good sign. Sometimes EWCM is not visible unless you check internally.


----------



## CedarWood

> I'll update my signature with everyone's details.
> 
> CW - If you search google images you can select on the left the size of the pic. Enter 190 as the max pixel and it should then let you add it - I had the same trouble.

Thanks will try! Once it said my pic was too big the other times invalid - but maybe that was the same thing...


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Hi all, do you mind if i join you?
> Im on my 5th cycle ttc #1 - CD12 and should o any day now, my cycles are 25 -28 days & im not using opks so Im not entirely sure when.
> Im 27 & DP is 28, living in NZ with our 4 dogs & cant wait for a BFP!!

Hi:flower:
Four dogs - wow - I am jealousO:) I love animals!
I used to track OV - only by CM and it was pretty straightforward. Only thing is you cannot ever be entirely sure of OV unless temp. I managed to get pregant a few times with only tracking CM. I think if you go by CM and as an extra assurance Opk's you should be fine.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how is everyone today? CW how long are you in Russia for? Is your OH there with you? Do you have any animals? I have two dogs (beasts) and two cats. Wow BabyDreamer82, four dogs! I feel like with just the two they have taken over the house, but they are big dogs and the house isn't overly big either. What kind of dogs do you have? Mrs-C, I think we are pretty close to the same schedule, but I think I must have already O'd based on cm and what I have been reading! Hope it works for us all this cycle!!!!! Come on BFP's!!!! winston83, are those your kids in the pic? MinneGirl, how long have you been ttc? Larockera, are you ttc#1? well you ladies have a great day!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> Hello ladies, how is everyone today? CW how long are you in Russia for? Is your OH there with you? Do you have any animals? I have two dogs (beasts) and two cats. Wow BabyDreamer82, four dogs! I feel like with just the two they have taken over the house, but they are big dogs and the house isn't overly big either. What kind of dogs do you have? Mrs-C, I think we are pretty close to the same schedule, but I think I must have already O'd based on cm and what I have been reading! Hope it works for us all this cycle!!!!! Come on BFP's!!!! winston83, are those your kids in the pic? MinneGirl, how long have you been ttc? Larockera, are you ttc#1? well you ladies have a great day!!!!

Yep, I'm trying for my first :baby:. 

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## kelly01

hi guys ttc aswell would really like a buddy! not too sure how to start a new thread etc. any help with getting around site would be great. going to come off pill in july not sure what to expect. will be trying for no 2! help xxx:wacko:


----------



## dragonfly26

kelly01 said:


> hi guys ttc aswell would really like a buddy! not too sure how to start a new thread etc. any help with getting around site would be great. going to come off pill in july not sure what to expect. will be trying for no 2! help xxx:wacko:

On the main page, there is thread called forum help and testing, that should help you find information about the site and how to do things.:winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> kelly01 said:
> 
> 
> hi guys ttc aswell would really like a buddy! not too sure how to start a new thread etc. any help with getting around site would be great. going to come off pill in july not sure what to expect. will be trying for no 2! help xxx:wacko:
> 
> On the main page, there is thread called forum help and testing, that should help you find information about the site and how to do things.:winkwink:Click to expand...

BnB is like any other forum, really. You can start a new thread, respond to a thread or just browse threads for information and advice. Also, you can befriend a member by going to their profile and double-clicking on the option 'befriend SoandSo' which is placed underneath their list of friends.

It just take a little bit of navigating around, and sooner than you know, you're addicted.

Welcome to BnB :flower: You're welcome to join us, or start a new thread on the TTC Buddies forum (the one you're in at the mo actually) by posting 'Looking for a TTC buddy'- and say a few things about you, and you'll get lots of responses. :winkwink:


----------



## MinneGirl

Good morning, my TTC friends!! I love that we are all on this journey together..from all parts of the world! Yes, I am TTC my first, and am on my 
5th cycle...REALLY trying for 2 of them so far. I live in Minnesota with my DH and two big golden retrievers, who I love dearly. They are my babies!:winkwink: My DH gets home today from a business trip, so we are going to start getting BUSY:sex: for the next week! LOL.


----------



## Mrs-C

We are also TTC # 1. We are in the UK and also have 2 dogs! They are my babies. One is not well at the moment with an eye ulcer. Poor thing.

I think I OV'd today so last attempts for this month is tonight and tomorrow. Then I will be in the TWW. I am going to try not to symptom spot because every month I think I am and then I'm not! 

My doc said 6-8 months after coming off the pill. We are going into our six month so :shrug: maybe!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## winston83

dragonfly26 said:


> Hello ladies, how is everyone today? CW how long are you in Russia for? Is your OH there with you? Do you have any animals? I have two dogs (beasts) and two cats. Wow BabyDreamer82, four dogs! I feel like with just the two they have taken over the house, but they are big dogs and the house isn't overly big either. What kind of dogs do you have? Mrs-C, I think we are pretty close to the same schedule, but I think I must have already O'd based on cm and what I have been reading! Hope it works for us all this cycle!!!!! Come on BFP's!!!! winston83, are those your kids in the pic? MinneGirl, how long have you been ttc? Larockera, are you ttc#1? well you ladies have a great day!!!!

yes huni they are my kids corey 11 jordan 8 and rach 6 tomoro xxx


----------



## winston83

okey dokey ladies whats crackalackin lol (watched madagascar too much) went 4 my 21 day bloods today but think it was toooo early coz my cycle is 35 and am supposed to ov tomoz so just gna keep my fx and get jiggy lol how my lovely girls doin x


----------



## Mrs-C

I'm not doing too bad. Think I'll be in the TWW from tomorrow. Not looking forward to that! Just going to try and get through it without thinking too much about it.

We're away next weekend so that will distract me!


----------



## LaRockera

Look at all this action, and I'm still sinking into the bottomless fathoms of inertia:growlmad: cd3 for me today. Very exciting <sarcasm>

Wedding's approaching though :wedding: World Cup on this week as well, so no chance I can convince OH not to have his couple of pints :haha: Oh well.... This will also be the first month I'm trying OPKs, now that will be interesting. 

Mrs-C, I made the same promise to myself for my upcoming (although still in the faaar distance) 2WW. No symptom-tracking. Or that's what I keep telling myself. Anyhow, my previous cycle taught me a very good lesson. I was so convinced I had 'symptoms' :fool:. Actually I did. They were just AF symptoms :hissy: 

How's everyone else???

Oh, I did some wedding shopping today. Got a flower clip for me, and a hair band and purse set for my flower girls :flower: 

Kept me well busy :telephone:


----------



## winston83

wen do u get wed babe xxxx


----------



## MinneGirl

I agree...my 2WW this time will not be analyzed like a mad woman! I SWORE the last two months that I had all the symptoms...but yep, they were AF symtpoms:sad2:

I plan on keeping very busy--I love cooking, so I plan to do some serious cooking and getting together with friends, and doing fun things with the DH:winkwink: 

All these icons crack me up...:muaha:

Yay, it's Friday and I'm leaving work soon!! Hooraayy!!!!:wine: Just one glass!


----------



## LaRockera

winston83 said:


> wen do u get wed babe xxxx


July the 3rd... Which means that, unless nature dictates otherwise, I'll be on my last days of AF :dohh: I don't want to take a pill and mess with my periods though, not when I'm ttc. I'll just have to live with it :shrug:


----------



## winston83

i met my hubby wen iwas 14 am 29 now loo i love bein married its ace xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs-C

LaRockera said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> wen do u get wed babe xxxx
> 
> 
> July the 3rd... Which means that, unless nature dictates otherwise, I'll be on my last days of AF :dohh: I don't want to take a pill and mess with my periods though, not when I'm ttc. I'll just have to live with it :shrug:Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll get your :bfp: and then it won't matter!

You must be excited about the wedding. I remember running around like a nutter in the last weeks trying to get it all sorted. The day before I was going through the phone book looking for fingerless gloves - my BM suggested it right at the last minute. I then drove around looking for a colour match. :nope:


----------



## LaRockera

I met mine seven years ago, in Leeds. We've been living together for six years (we started of as flatmates, although I had cheekily suggested that back then, when we went down to London job-scouting :haha:). So you see, we've lived together for ages. 

Excited does not even begin to describe it. I'm all over the place! Thing is, I'll be in the UK since the 17th anyway, so not much I can do. Got a final assignment to submit too- which I HAVE to begin writing at some point :blush:- and then... countdown! Then of course, my fertile days will keep me busy... :haha:

Thank you for your :bfp: wish, Mrs-C! Hopefully our group will make an impressive appearance in the first tri forums soon!


----------



## winston83

hopefully we will all be b in 1st tri soon lol


----------



## LaRockera

winston83 said:


> hopefully we will all be b in 1st tri soon lol

Fx me babe.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi all, hope your well.
Im not sure but think I might be in the 2ww, I either had O cramps last night or drank far too much ginger beer - we went out & I was driver got home far too late with a killer headache that I still have - feel like I have a hangover - not fair when I was the only sober one!!

Oh yea, 4 dogs is far too many! costs a fortune to feed them & so much harder to keep track of them! We live on a farm so they have plenty of space to run around.


----------



## dragonfly26

LaRockera, how exciting, it's going to go by so fast!! Do you have your dress? I'm sure you do, any pics?? I was married in August 08, I was so stressed about everything running around like a basket case. 
I think I'm in my tww wait as well. As far as the symptom checking goes, as soon as I read other peoples symptoms and them ending up w/BFP, I'm like I think I have that, I for sure have that, but of course never noticed until reading about it...lol. I hope we all get our BFP this cycle... FX


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> All these icons crack me up...:muaha:

They crack me up also:haha: they are so fun!!!:yipee:


----------



## dragonfly26

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Oh yea, 4 dogs is far too many! costs a fortune to feed them & so much harder to keep track of them! We live on a farm so they have plenty of space to run around.

What kind of dogs do you have? I have a rottweiler and a yellow lab, both weigh in at 105. And I'm with you, even though I only have two, they eat a ton of food!!!


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> LaRockera, how exciting, it's going to go by so fast!! Do you have your dress? I'm sure you do, any pics?? I was married in August 08, I was so stressed about everything running around like a basket case.
> I think I'm in my tww wait as well. As far as the symptom checking goes, as soon as I read other peoples symptoms and them ending up w/BFP, I'm like I think I have that, I for sure have that, but of course never noticed until reading about it...lol. I hope we all get our BFP this cycle... FX

Hey, thanks :flower: Dress obtained indeed, and safely delivered by courier to my mum only today! I think I will be running around like a basket case on the day, and drive everybody mad :tease: I can be a real pain at times. Talking about Mediterranean temperament! I'm the real McCoy. Ha.

Say, guys, I'm on cd3 today, and AF has vanished! I'm a bit worried :huh: I had a normal heavy-ish flow yesterday, and used tampons throughout the whole day apart from the nighttime (apologies for tmi!), and today nothing, null, nada. Just a tiny bit that looks like spotting more than light period. 1cd was pretty light as well, and the initial spotting occurred only after I... well... ahem... caused it :blush: by 'making my uterus contract'. 
The annoying thing is, I never really monitored my periods. I'm not sure if this is really unusual or not. I'll wait and see what happens the next days- if I keep having light flow or spotting, it's probably the tampons that did the job. 

Am I being paranoid, you reckon? :huh:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

dragonfly26 said:


> BabyDreamer82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yea, 4 dogs is far too many! costs a fortune to feed them & so much harder to keep track of them! We live on a farm so they have plenty of space to run around.
> 
> What kind of dogs do you have? I have a rottweiler and a yellow lab, both weigh in at 105. And I'm with you, even though I only have two, they eat a ton of food!!!Click to expand...

I have an old staffy/lab, a mastiff/dogo x with allsorts of others, another x breed dunno what she is but she is getting BIG - she is only 6 months & a Schnoodle (my special girl) who is going to have pups in 2 weeks - so exciting! and scary:).


----------



## BabyDreamer82

LaRockera said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> LaRockera, how exciting, it's going to go by so fast!! Do you have your dress? I'm sure you do, any pics?? I was married in August 08, I was so stressed about everything running around like a basket case.
> I think I'm in my tww wait as well. As far as the symptom checking goes, as soon as I read other peoples symptoms and them ending up w/BFP, I'm like I think I have that, I for sure have that, but of course never noticed until reading about it...lol. I hope we all get our BFP this cycle... FX
> 
> Hey, thanks :flower: Dress obtained indeed, and safely delivered by courier to my mum only today! I think I will be running around like a basket case on the day, and drive everybody mad :tease: I can be a real pain at times. Talking about Mediterranean temperament! I'm the real McCoy. Ha.
> 
> Say, guys, I'm on cd3 today, and AF has vanished! I'm a bit worried :huh: I had a normal heavy-ish flow yesterday, and used tampons throughout the whole day apart from the nighttime (apologies for tmi!), and today nothing, null, nada. Just a tiny bit that looks like spotting more than light period. 1cd was pretty light as well, and the initial spotting occurred only after I... well... ahem... caused it :blush: by 'making my uterus contract'.
> The annoying thing is, I never really monitored my periods. I'm not sure if this is really unusual or not. I'll wait and see what happens the next days- if I keep having light flow or spotting, it's probably the tampons that did the job.
> 
> Am I being paranoid, you reckon? :huh:Click to expand...

Maybe you should wait a day or to & then test just to be sure?
My period was a bit strange last time, Since I stopped BC I had been having heavy flow for about 4 days then lighter for 1 or 2 with spotting for another 2 days, this time I only had heavy for 2 days, day 4 & 5 there was nothing for most of the day maybe just a bit of spotting, then more normal spotting on day 6. It had me confused but i dunno maybe it just my body settling down.
I did test just to be sure cos I had read that a lot of women dont realise they are pg cos they have what they think is a normal period, maybe just a bit lighter.


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> LaRockera, how exciting, it's going to go by so fast!! Do you have your dress? I'm sure you do, any pics?? I was married in August 08, I was so stressed about everything running around like a basket case.
> I think I'm in my tww wait as well. As far as the symptom checking goes, as soon as I read other peoples symptoms and them ending up w/BFP, I'm like I think I have that, I for sure have that, but of course never noticed until reading about it...lol. I hope we all get our BFP this cycle... FX
> 
> Hey, thanks :flower: Dress obtained indeed, and safely delivered by courier to my mum only today! I think I will be running around like a basket case on the day, and drive everybody mad :tease: I can be a real pain at times. Talking about Mediterranean temperament! I'm the real McCoy. Ha.
> 
> Say, guys, I'm on cd3 today, and AF has vanished! I'm a bit worried :huh: I had a normal heavy-ish flow yesterday, and used tampons throughout the whole day apart from the nighttime (apologies for tmi!), and today nothing, null, nada. Just a tiny bit that looks like spotting more than light period. 1cd was pretty light as well, and the initial spotting occurred only after I... well... ahem... caused it :blush: by 'making my uterus contract'.
> The annoying thing is, I never really monitored my periods. I'm not sure if this is really unusual or not. I'll wait and see what happens the next days- if I keep having light flow or spotting, it's probably the tampons that did the job.
> 
> Am I being paranoid, you reckon? :huh:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should wait a day or to & then test just to be sure?
> My period was a bit strange last time, Since I stopped BC I had been having heavy flow for about 4 days then lighter for 1 or 2 with spotting for another 2 days, this time I only had heavy for 2 days, day 4 & 5 there was nothing for most of the day maybe just a bit of spotting, then more normal spotting on day 6. It had me confused but i dunno maybe it just my body settling down.
> I did test just to be sure cos I had read that a lot of women dont realise they are pg cos they have what they think is a normal period, maybe just a bit lighter.Click to expand...


Thanks, hon! I'm fairly sure I'm not preggers, my temp dipped a couple of days before AF and has stayed down. I talked to my mum this morning and she said that sometimes it happens, and that it's probably happened before, but was not observing so carefully back then and did not notice. I was a bit concerned because I had cramps from the day of ovulation onwards, but my mum said if there was something wrong up there my body would have given me more signs, like itchiness or burning or intense pain. I only have spotting today, I'll monitor and see how it goes. Cramps have gone away two days ago.


----------



## dragonfly26

LaRockera, do you know the length of a normal periods? Have you just come off BC? I'd wait a few days and see what happens, but if you have been overly stressed lately that could definately have an effect on it. Oh, are you going on a honeymoon?
What a busy day today!!! ahhhh, work this morning, BIL birthday BBQ, them my dad's Birthday get together. And do to slacking, I have to find some time inbetween to get some presents, darn procrastinating...lol. I think I'm going to have to send the DH out while I'm at work to get their presents. Always feel like I'm running, running, running! Are any of you going to be SAHM once you have lo?


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> LaRockera, do you know the length of a normal periods? Have you just come off BC? I'd wait a few days and see what happens, but if you have been overly stressed lately that could definately have an effect on it. Oh, are you going on a honeymoon?
> What a busy day today!!! ahhhh, work this morning, BIL birthday BBQ, them my dad's Birthday get together. And do to slacking, I have to find some time inbetween to get some presents, darn procrastinating...lol. I think I'm going to have to send the DH out while I'm at work to get their presents. Always feel like I'm running, running, running! Are any of you going to be SAHM once you have lo?


We're thinking of going to NY for our honeymoon but later on, at the end of October. Heard the city is beautiful during autumn.

Re AF, well, I thought I knew my normal pattern but now I'm not so sure :shrug: because I never really paid close attention to flow, and this time it doesn't seem to be that unusual- I just went straight on from heavy (cd2) to light (cd3) and now spotting (cd4). I usually get a day or two of medium/light flow after heavy. I am on cd4 today, and it's quite possible light flow will return later or tomorrow (sometimes it does disappear for the day halfway through my AF days, and comes back after a day or less than a day in a light flow or spotting). I think the tampons did it, perhaps it would have taken the blood a little while more to emerge in a sanitary pant (apologies for way tmi :blush:).

Actually, I have a confession to make :blush: I did experiment with the tampons this time to see if I could get rid of the blood earlier, as my wedding is on the 3rd of July and wouldn't want to be bleeding on the day... Only now I'm not sure if my experiment worked, or if all I managed was to confuse myself :tease:

Well done, smart-arse... :dohh:


----------



## Mrs-C

winston83 said:


> hopefully we will all be b in 1st tri soon lol

Hope so!


----------



## dragonfly26

Mrs-C said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> hopefully we will all be b in 1st tri soon lol
> 
> Hope so!Click to expand...

Me too!!!:flower: Are any of you ladies on facebook?


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> hopefully we will all be b in 1st tri soon lol
> 
> Hope so!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!!:flower: Are any of you ladies on facebook?Click to expand...

I am. I'd rather not give details on the thread though, pm me if you want :winkwink: 

Only thing, no mentioning of ttc there. Only ones that know at the mo are my OH (obviously :rofl::rofl::rofl:) and my parents.

xx


----------



## dragonfly26

No one knows on my end either besides my parents and the DH. That why this is such a great place, people to talk to who are in the same boat, can't really talk to anyone else about it, except for you ladies, very happy to be part of this group:happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> No one knows on my end either besides my parents and the DH. That why this is such a great place, people to talk to who are in the same boat, can't really talk to anyone else about it, except for you ladies, very happy to be part of this group:happydance:

Ditto :flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Ladies! Fun to wake up and read all of your posts! Dragonfly, where in the US do you live? I'm in Minnesota(hence MinneGirl):winkwink:

LaRockera, as far as your periods go--I have found that anytime I wear a tampon it almost completely stops my period! I have always worried/wondered about this, but just no longer attempt to wear them. I brought it up to my GYNO this past Feb and she looked at me like I was crazy...so who knows.:growlmad: In any event, now that I am TTC I analyze it as well--is it too light/too heavy/right color? I never thought I would put this much time into analyzing things like my period and CM:rofl:I'm sure you ladies can relate.

Well it is a :rain:day here! DH is out golfing and I'm hanging with my two big goldens! Thinking of making a big pot of soup?

Oh & LaRockera, best of luck with your wedding preparations. I got married in Aug 2007 and have to say, it was one of the most fun days of my life. Oh & I also have been meaning to tell you that I lived in London for four months, back in 2002 and LOVED it! I was studying abroad in College, and did not want to return home. Do you live in London, or outside the city?

:hug:

Oh & one last thing, you ladies should go to www.countdowntopregnancy.com and add the ticker to your signature, it will help us to all know where the others are at in the cycle...otherwise, I fear I'll ask you each too many times!:hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, good morning, or afternoon (depending in where you live). MinneGirl, I live in Illinois. So actually not terribly far from you:winkwink: The rain held out for the 1st BBQ, but the it poured for my dad's, had a great time any way! 
My DH told his sister the we were ttc (she is 6 months pregnant and have a son) she was so excited!!! I get along really well with the inlaws, but we don't hang out much with SIL. She works nights and we are on day! She started telling me all about o test and where I could find them. I didn't let on that I knew quite a bit about them do to this site (I'm not using them at the time).
My DH also told our best friends. His BF is married to my BF, and my BF say there is still so much she wants to do before getting pregnant and her DH really wants a LO. So she says to my DH, I thought you said you weren't ready for a baby (my DH has been saying he's not ready I think we should wait(this was before we dedcided TTC)) and he tells her, no I'm ready, as she's like oh I can't believe you are trying already. And her DH was so excited for us! Now this is my BF, I was a little shocked that she was so :wacko: about it. 
I am going to try and figure out this ticker thing, but to let everyone know I am in the TTW and testing will be 6/14-17 if AF doesn't show FX she doesn't!!! For any of us!! :bfp: For all!!!


----------



## Mrs-C

I'm now in the TWW. :coffee:

Will be testing 19/20 June if she doesn't show. Not feeling confident this month. I do think my O might be back to normal though after coming off the pill, so that's something!


----------



## Mrs-C

I've added my tracker!


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls,
sorry been away - took an unplanned break from my obsessing as had another BFN cycle. Sometimes they are hard to take:cry: boo.
Last night when we were walking home it was still light at 11pm - did not go to bed till after midnight and I got up at 6am - bright as well:shrug:but could have slept another hour - I think all the extra light is confusing me. 
Will have to go back and read up to see what I missed. 
CW:flower:


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies--mind if I join you here? We are just entering into TTC...I won't be fertile for another 3 weeks, and that will be our first try....but I'd love some buddies here! I am 34, my SO is 29--live in the US. We are very excited to get going on TTC--been planning this for a long time, and I'm not the most patient person ;) Just started a TTC journal on here, and have enjoyed this board for the last few weeks. Now I'm going to go back and read the last 8 pages of posts, so I can see who's who. Have a great night!


----------



## LaRockera

Hello Membas! Welcome to our little group :flower:

Mrs-C, I'm keeping my fx for you babe :winkwink: And don't worry about not feeling confident this month. I've heard this being said by a lot of women who were certain the were not expecting but got a :bfp: at the end.

CedarWood, I'm sending you loads and loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss: This group will bring tons of luck, you'll see :winkwink:

How's everyone else? I'm :sleep: CD6. AF back to normal actually, it was just this one day- I think the tampons did the trick (which I'll keep in mind should AF shows her ugly face instead of a :bfp: next month, so that at least I won't be on heavy flow at my :wedding:) I think I'll start using my OPK in a couple of days or so, now I'm kind of excited about that, I know it's silly but you know :blush:

How's everyone else doing :happydance:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hello Membas & Welcome!:hugs: Where about in the US do you live?

I had a great weekend--date night on Friday night with DH, which was really fun. Yesterday, went to a baby shower, where I swear 70% of the women there were either pregnant or just had a baby! It makes me hope and pray so hard for one of my own:flower: What did you ladies do all weekend?

Still no Smiley on my OPK's, and my temps keep going down, so O is likely coming SOON:dance:DH leaves on Thursday for a business trip, so hopefully my body will get to work asap!

xoxo


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello membas, welcome!!
MinneGirl, glad you had such a great weekend:flower: I also had a good weekend, as I said earlier BBQ's on saturday, and sunday we went and looked at some wisconsin state parks, because we just got a travel trailer and wanted to find some place fairly close that we can go on weekends:happydance: I feel like crap today:wacko: I have really bad heartburn and an icky stomach:nope:


----------



## MinneGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Hello membas, welcome!!
> MinneGirl, glad you had such a great weekend:flower: I also had a good weekend, as I said earlier BBQ's on saturday, and sunday we went and looked at some wisconsin state parks, because we just got a travel trailer and wanted to find some place fairly close that we can go on weekends:happydance: I feel like crap today:wacko: I have really bad heartburn and an icky stomach:nope:


I had really bad heartburn the last two months in my 2WW, and not imagined either! I wonder why that is...?? What month TTC is this for you? Sorry if you already told me.:wacko:


----------



## dragonfly26

I did eat Gyro yesterday, so that might have something to do with it, but I don't usually don't get heartburn, so I don't know. It could be due to stress! It sure does suck!


----------



## membas#1

Thanks for all the welcomes! 
LaRockera--congrats on your upcoming wedding! We too are getting married at the end of this year--still so much to plan, but we are doing a small family wedding, so shouldn't be too much! Are you doing a small or big wedding?

MinnieGirl--I'm in the pacific northwest....where it hasn't stopped raining yet and we all wish for summer to come!

So is everyone in this group working on TTC their first? Since we don't officially start to TTC until my next fertile period--I find this cycle is DRAGGING by! ;) I'm not one to sit around and wish the days away, but can't help but wish it was the end of June already!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mrs-C

I'm still just plodding through the TWW. Trying not to obsess. It's still early, so just trying not to think about it.

membas - we are trying for #1. We are the last of the couples we know - and the first to get together. The others all got pregnant straight away or by accident. Doesn't seem fair. :nope:

But I have my two pups who are keeping me busy still - one has a poorly eye and we have a family weekend away so not much time to obsess!


How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> I'm still just plodding through the TWW. Trying not to obsess. It's still early, so just trying not to think about it.
> 
> membas - we are trying for #1. We are the last of the couples we know - and the first to get together. The others all got pregnant straight away or by accident. Doesn't seem fair. :nope:
> 
> But I have my two pups who are keeping me busy still - one has a poorly eye and we have a family weekend away so not much time to obsess!
> 
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?


Impatient! :hissy::yipee::tease:](*,) Impatient impatient impatient!

I'm so glad action's approaching :happydance: 

Mrs-C, don't worry hon, your turn will come, and you're going to have the most special :baby: of all your friends :winkwink:. Remember, only 50% will conceive within the first six months, the majority (85%) conceives within a year. Fx for you, that you'll get a June :bfp:

Membas, are you sticking around with us? Shall I edit my sig?

x


----------



## membas#1

I'd love to stick around ;) thanks! 

Mrs-C, sorry things are not happening as fast as you want--LaRockera is right though...your time will come :hugs: and all will be perfect :) I am the last in my family and friends too (well most of my good friends already have kids)...

Impatient is my middle name! My SO always tells me how impatient I am...I tried to get him to move our month up to this past month for TTC...he wouldn't budge. Probably a good thing--we planned it this way for a reason...


----------



## dragonfly26

Heeelllllppp! Somebody stop me!!! I'm doing it!!!!!!! I'm symptom spotting and it's driving me crrrrrraaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzyyyyy!!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## dragonfly26

Welcome aboard membas,:flower: I know what you mean as far as wttc, my dh and i had originally decided that we would wait til august, then one day I was like I'm ready now and he said he was ready now and here we are, I couldn't even imagine if I had to wait till august!!:cry: At least you will be trying soon, how much longer until the end of this cycle? ( sorry if you already posted this info.)


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> I did eat Gyro yesterday, so that might have something to do with it, but I don't usually don't get heartburn, so I don't know. It could be due to stress! It sure does suck!

I actually just saw that :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Well, yes, gyro can give you heartburn, especially if devoured, which is how I usually eat it :haha:

Dragonfly, we're all promising not to go symptom-spotting on our 2WW but I bet we're all big fat liars :haha: Easier said than done.

I'm actually over the moon as well that OH has decided he's ready (I think it was his defense strategy for stop being so excruciatingly pestered anyway), so the very idea of us finally ttc is exciting in itself. To be fair, I haven't actually realised that if this works, I'll have a :baby: I had a whole factory of clocks ticking for the last five years or so, and now that time has come I can't even grasp it :tease:


----------



## membas#1

I'm on CD 23, 8 DPO. Should end this cycle by Sunday or Monday--so another week of this one. Based on past 4-5 cycles, I should ovulate June 28-29....3 weeks from today :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Girls how are you all?

Ive had very little time to catch up on how everyones going & have just skim read the last few pages. And now I cant remember who said what!

Welcome Membas! Im also tcc#1 this is my 5th cycle.

Well Im really confused this cycle, Im on cd 16 & I think i still have ewcm - I first saw it (or what i thought was it on cd10) so buggered if i know if Ive ovulated or not.

Damn I have visitors - Gotta go

:dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how is everyone today, I think I must be coming down with something, I still don't feel so well:nope: Mrs-C, looks like we are pretty close in testing days. Can't wait for some testing action:happydance: FX for :bfp: for all this cycle!


----------



## MinneGirl

Good morning (or afternoon for some of you):flower:

It sounds like you ladies are doing great! Dragonfly, maybe you aren't feeling well because you are pregnant?!:winkwink: Maybe a bit of morning sickness is already kicking in?

BabyDreamer, I know what you mean about the EWCM...are you also temping? I think this is the best method, because then you know that you DID in fact ovulate. Without seeing a thermal shift, its hard to know IF it even happend, much less when. It gives me peace of mind at least, to know that for that month, we did our best and can relax:thumbup: 

LaRockera, I saw your grapefruit juice thread yesterday and immediately went to the cafeteria and got a big thing of grapefruit juice:rofl::rofl::rofl: What we won't do to get that BFP! Oh, I also wanted to let you ladies know that the DH LOVES pre-seed...nevermind that it may "help" us concieve. He keeps asking me "what is this stuff?" FX'd that its helping the :spermy: hang out a little longer this month:) Still no Smiley face on my OPK's...

Okay, off to read the :paper:

xoxo :hug:


----------



## winston83

sorry its been so long ladies hope we are all doing well i have been to see my fs today and she confirmed for the 1st time in 3.5 yrs i have ovulated my 21 day blood results were an amazing 188.5 compared to 3.9 last cycle so am thrilled xxx


----------



## MinneGirl

Wooohoooo Winston83:happydance::happydance: That is great news! I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## LaRockera

winston83 said:


> sorry its been so long ladies hope we are all doing well i have been to see my fs today and she confirmed for the 1st time in 3.5 yrs i have ovulated my 21 day blood results were an amazing 188.5 compared to 3.9 last cycle so am thrilled xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great hon, so happy for you!

:hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

winston83 said:


> sorry its been so long ladies hope we are all doing well i have been to see my fs today and she confirmed for the 1st time in 3.5 yrs i have ovulated my 21 day blood results were an amazing 188.5 compared to 3.9 last cycle so am thrilled xxx

That is awesome:flower: I'm so excited for you:happydance: congrats!!!!


----------



## membas#1

Congrats Winston! Very excited for you! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG, I think the grapefruit juice has made a huge difference--I have NEVER had this much EWCM (sorry if it is TMI). We will be :sex: tonight, for sure! I think I will have my :) when I test after work...I have a feeling!


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> OMG, I think the grapefruit juice has made a huge difference--I have NEVER had this much EWCM (sorry if it is TMI). We will be :sex: tonight, for sure! I think I will have my :) when I test after work...I have a feeling!

I just gulped a glass down. :rofl: I'm really curious to see the results...

BTW Make sure you stop drinking it after ovulation as it may do more harm than good- you're still stalking the thread, aren't you?

BTW Guys... here's a question: how often do you... well... you know... use the bidet :haha: I'm talking about douching, just exterior cleanliness. I do it every night, but just read somewhere that too much cleanliness means you may not be able to observe cm well enough? What are your thoughts? :shrug:

xx


----------



## LaRockera

Oh by the way, Minnegirl:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

winston83 said:


> sorry its been so long ladies hope we are all doing well i have been to see my fs today and she confirmed for the 1st time in 3.5 yrs i have ovulated my 21 day blood results were an amazing 188.5 compared to 3.9 last cycle so am thrilled xxx

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> OMG, I think the grapefruit juice has made a huge difference--I have NEVER had this much EWCM (sorry if it is TMI). We will be :sex: tonight, for sure! I think I will have my :) when I test after work...I have a feeling!

How long after drinking it did your get loads:shrug:


----------



## MinneGirl

The very NEXT day-I drank a big glass yesterday around 11 am. I noticed a lot more EWCM this morning--now loads for me, probably isn't loads to everyone--but it was in my underwear, which has never happened, and unmistakable all day today. Still no smiley though? Oh well, I read an article that often times your most fertile day isn't the day before Ovulation, but the day of your most fertile CM. 

As far as using a bidet--we don't use those much here in the US, so I can't help with that question...just good ol' soap and water in the :shower: for me:)

Going to :bunny: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

So I finally have some time to myself & have made a ticker, now I dont have a clue when or if Ive ovulated - Im not temping - or how long my cycle might be this month, so Ive put it at the shortest cycle length Ive had - 25 days. It reackons Im 4 dpo hmmm?


----------



## membas#1

I may have to get me some grapefruit juice towards the end of the month :) i do like the stuff!


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how are we all today? I'm doing well. I truely think I must have been coming down with something, I had a stuffy nose on and off all day yesterday, I was super tired and actually ended up going to be at 7:30 and a was a bit irritable::sad1: I feel a better today, still a little stuffy but not really, so far not as tired (I did get alot of sleep) I am however completely dreading work:shrug: It has just been wearing me down lately. I hope all you ladies are doing great and have a great day.
On another note, I find the juice thing really interesting, and I have never heard of that before. Hopefully I don't have to, but will probably try it next cycle if need be.:dust: for all!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Good morning! Sounds like everyone is doing well. Babydreamer, have you ever tried OPK's? 

I FINALLY got my :) this morning :happydance::wohoo: DH leaves late tomorrow night for a business trip, so the timing should be great. That adds a whole other level of stress with this whole TTC thing...hoping he will be here for the five important days :winkwink:. 

Looks like some of our group is getting close to testing dates! Dragonfly, I hope you don't need the grapefruit juice either, and get your :bfp: this month!

:dust:

:hug:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> The very NEXT day-I drank a big glass yesterday around 11 am. I noticed a lot more EWCM this morning--now loads for me, probably isn't loads to everyone--but it was in my underwear, which has never happened, and unmistakable all day today. Still no smiley though? Oh well, I read an article that often times your most fertile day isn't the day before Ovulation, but the day of your most fertile CM.
> 
> As far as using a bidet--we don't use those much here in the US, so I can't help with that question...just good ol' soap and water in the :shower: for me:)
> 
> Going to :bunny: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Oh yeah, I didn't mean using a 'bidet' necessarily... I don't have a bidet here in the UK either. I was just asking whether you guys have a daily cleaning routine or something; like, I wash myself every night.

I bought a carton of grapefruit juice myself. I have to see I find it horrible :sick: but nothing overcomes my stubbornness, so I'll keep drinking the thing up to my ov day. BTW Remember to stop then, as it can cause contractions to the uterus, and you don't want that when your egg is trying to implant. I'd speculate from the respective post in the thread that these contractions are different from orgasmic contractions, then.

xxx


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes, I tend to wash in the morning shower, and we typically :sex: in the evening, so I find it doesn't interfere. I have heard as well not to shower right before :sex: if you are TTC. 

I agree, the grapefruit juice is a bit hard to drink, but I have to say on the second day it tasted much better! Yes, I am no longer drinking it (I had a half glass this am), and hope to O tonight or early tomorrow! We'll see if my temps are up tomorrow am or not!! :thumbup:

Those of you who are getting close to testing dates...please keep the rest of us informed. Sending loads of :dust: to each of you!!


----------



## Mrs-C

I caved! :nope: I bought tests ready!

I do have cm back, for the first time after OV date since coming off the pill. Either a good sign or a sign I am OVing again! :happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> I caved! :nope: I bought tests ready!
> 
> I do have cm back, for the first time after OV date since coming off the pill. Either a good sign or a sign I am OVing again! :happydance:

You mean preg tests?


----------



## MinneGirl

I've read that you can sometimes get an increase in CM if you are pregnant! Here's hoping you get your :bfp: in the next week!!! 

:hug:


----------



## dragonfly26

Mrs-C said:


> I caved! :nope: I bought tests ready!
> 
> I do have cm back, for the first time after OV date since coming off the pill. Either a good sign or a sign I am OVing again! :happydance:

So did you take any tests yet???? and???? :happydance: I haven't gotten any but it's killing me:gun: I know if I have them I'll use them and it's to early so i'm sure to get:bfn: so I have decided to hold off buying until this weekend and hopefully hold out til monday when af is due.


----------



## dragonfly26

are your oh okay with you testing w/out them there??


----------



## membas#1

I have some preg tests in my bathroom drawer--the cheapy ones from the dollar store--a few of my friends got their first BFPs with those, so i figure they're cheap and they work! I just picked them up when i was there last time, since I don't go often and threw them in the drawer. Won't need them for at least another month, but oh well...bought anyways 

My OH does not want me testing without him. He wants to be there. 

Hope you guys are having a great day!


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C, you're 5dpo, aren't you? Lil one may have not even implanted yet, so probably you're not planning to test before 10dpo...

Basically, I made a decision. I will not be buying any tests unless AF is late. For three main reasons:

a) I really don't want to know if I ever have a chemical. I'd rather think that AF is heavier than usual.

b) I always get the bloody migraine 1 to 3 days before AF, so I'll know for sure. This is what prevented :witch: from surprising me this month. It's her town crier.

c) I'm never late. Well, most of the times I'm not. And if I am, it'll never be more than 2-3 days. I usually have a 28 day cycle, sometimes 29. 

Now, I went to boots and got a three-month supply of pregnacare conception today (at the mo it's 2 for 3 so its saved me a good 10 quid), as I'm flying to Greece on Thursday and won't be back until September. I also bought sanitaries as I had run out, for when I am back. I am truly treating this as if nothing will happen, and have decided to do my very very best to stay carefree for the summer. June will be easy I'd reckon, thanks to the wedding. I'll see how it goes from then on. 

I believe I'm a week prior to ov now, so will start using OPKs in a couple of days... We'll see how 'relaxed' and 'cool' I'll be after that though :blush:.

:dust:


----------



## Mrs-C

LaRockera said:


> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> I caved! :nope: I bought tests ready!
> 
> I do have cm back, for the first time after OV date since coming off the pill. Either a good sign or a sign I am OVing again! :happydance:
> 
> You mean preg tests?Click to expand...

Yeah :blush:



MinneGirl said:


> I've read that you can sometimes get an increase in CM if you are pregnant! Here's hoping you get your :bfp: in the next week!!!
> 
> :hug:

Hope so - thanks!



dragonfly26 said:


> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> I caved! :nope: I bought tests ready!
> 
> I do have cm back, for the first time after OV date since coming off the pill. Either a good sign or a sign I am OVing again! :happydance:
> 
> So did you take any tests yet???? and???? :happydance: I haven't gotten any but it's killing me:gun: I know if I have them I'll use them and it's to early so i'm sure to get:bfn: so I have decided to hold off buying until this weekend and hopefully hold out til monday when af is due.Click to expand...

It's too early to test, but they're there ready!


----------



## dragonfly26

well it's official, I have lost my damn mind:wacko: I don't know what it is lately, If I'm just totally consumed w/ttc and I have tunnel vision, but I have been so clumsy and f'in forgetful!!! It takes me like 10 min to leave the house because as soon as I get to the end of the driveway I realize I have forgotten something:shrug: then once back in the car at the end of the driveway I can't remember if I locked the door, or the back door, did I put the dogs in their cages:nope: And it doesn't stop there, I got out of the car the other day and and nearly fell on my a**, I dropped and broke a glass, my dh was like did you start another load of laundry? I was like sure did, and to find out there were no clothes in the wash and I had forgotten to start the dryer, he of course thought this was funny:haha: but I'm like WTF!!!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Good morning! Well temps were still low this am, so I guess I will ovulate later today :happydance: We got another :sex: in last night, so I think the timing should be good. We are both beat after the last six days :sleep::sleep::sleep: I think we both need a few days off!! :winkwink: I am SOOOO hopeful that this month something works differently and those little :spermy: catch the egg and that all goes as it should after that! It's a little hard to be optimistic, when the last four cycles have been so well timed, and obviously didn't work. But, I know that is just the way it works, so I have to hold out hope and pray that all the dust that's been sent my way, does its job :) And maybe the pre-seed will help too!

LaRockera, I'm with you as far as testing goes. My LP has consistently been 12-13 days, so unless I make it to day 14, I'm not testing. The first two months, I drove myself mad thinking I saw a second line :dohh:...so last month, I never did test and felt much more sane.

:af::af::af: to ALL!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how are we today, I'm well, I feel much better today as I went to bed pretty early last night much needed catch up as I woke up the previous night at 1/4 to 4 in the morning and could not fall back to sleep. LaRockera, you in Greece now? Getting all set for the wedding? Coming up quick. I'm sure it doesn't feel that way for you however, I know when It was mine it took forever for the day to come and then it went by sooo fast. So i'm getting close to testing day and it's driving me nuts, just trying to keep myself occupied so I don't test to soon. I think I will test on tuesday if I can hold off and the witch doesn't get me on Monday. FX...


----------



## winston83

im like that dragonfly im waiting until next weekend coz my cycles are 35 days and i dont want to test too early x


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> Hello ladies, how are we today, I'm well, I feel much better today as I went to bed pretty early last night much needed catch up as I woke up the previous night at 1/4 to 4 in the morning and could not fall back to sleep. LaRockera, you in Greece now? Getting all set for the wedding? Coming up quick. I'm sure it doesn't feel that way for you however, I know when It was mine it took forever for the day to come and then it went by sooo fast. So i'm getting close to testing day and it's driving me nuts, just trying to keep myself occupied so I don't test to soon. I think I will test on tuesday if I can hold off and the witch doesn't get me on Monday. FX...

Nope, still in the UK. My flight to Greece is not until next Thursday :winkwink: So yeah, as you may imagine, I'm all over the place. But. Good news is: I'm entering my fertile week :happydance: Finally, a bit of action, guys! :bunny:

Good luck to all that are testing soon! 

:dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

A Greece wedding sounds amazing:)

Not much new here--happy that O day came and went and I can relax for two weeks! SOOOO hoping that this is my month!!! 

I haven't had my coffee in a few days which is really hard--I'm trying to cut way back :growlmad: which is not easy!


----------



## MinneGirl

PS...I'm hoping for some :bfp:'s come Monday! FX'd for those of you getting close!!!!!


----------



## membas#1

ooh minnie, i did the coffee elimination thing a month ago--so hard! but i promise you after two weeks you feel great ;) took me a solid week of headache and irritability--withdrawal symptoms; after that i was tired for another week, but a month later and i don't miss the caffeine--i miss coffee, but not the caffeine :)


----------



## kelly brown

ill be your buddy ttc since 2008 had 2 missed misscarriages now i cannot catch that bloddy egg going to fertilty clinic 6th july so should get more answers and help xxxx


----------



## membas#1

Hi Kelly--welcome! Sorry to hear of your losses. I hope you get some answers from your visit with the fertility clinic. Best of luck.


----------



## MinneGirl

membas#1 said:


> ooh minnie, i did the coffee elimination thing a month ago--so hard! but i promise you after two weeks you feel great ;) took me a solid week of headache and irritability--withdrawal symptoms; after that i was tired for another week, but a month later and i don't miss the caffeine--i miss coffee, but not the caffeine :)

Good to hear! It is such a morning ritual..get to work, have a good cup of coffee:winkwink: you know the drill. I figure once I get pregnant I need to give it up anyway, so I might as well try now. I'm slowly weaning..down to about 1/3 cup:wacko:


----------



## membas#1

I weaned myself slowly by mixing decaf and caf beans. I started with 1/2 and 1/2, worked my way down to 2/3 decaf 1/3 caf, then 3/4-1/4...then i went solid decaf for 2 days--then stopped that. First 2 days I had 1 cup of green tea to help with the headaches. That really helped get over the few really bad days. Otherwise, I'm glad I did it early, as opposed to waiting for a BFP to give it up--will make that first month of pregnancy that much easier i think. good luck! i sometimes feel like i can just smell a good coffee and i want to taste it...but i manage to stay away. :)


----------



## dragonfly26

I to am trying to get off coffee, who knew it was such an addiction. I have been drinking almost pot a day for like the last year. Wow, how ridiculous is that. MinneGirl, I'm with you it's like a ritual, definately a part of the morning routine that is hard to break. One night a few weeks ago I decided that I would not have any coffee the following day, and the next morning (out of habit i guess) I made a pot. I did however limit myself to only 1 1/2 cups. I have since been trying to have less and less. I still bring a huge thermos with me to work, but haven't been drinking any of it. I think it just makes me feel better, knowing I have it, sounds kind of strange huh.


----------



## dragonfly26

Well on another note, I'm feeling kind of in the dumps today. The thought of testing has just got me in a tizzy. It's like I want to so bad, but am really scared!!! I think I'm more afraid of the:witch: getting me. I think part of it is because I have become quite the symptom spotter and if I get a bfn it will crush me and make me realize that I have become some what of a hypochondriac (sp?) because I obviously didn't have any symptoms. So confused right now, to test or not to test???


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys!

Right, so I'm entering fertile period- no visible ewcm :nope: but saw a faint line for the first time in my OPK today, so will start BDing from tomorrow onwards. 

I went out yesterday and had a few shandy pints, and woke up this morning really thirsty and gulped down a glass of water before taking my temp, so skipping a temp in my chart on such important a day is not very helpful :growlmad: But then I'm in the process of convincing myself that I'm taking this very very easy.

Cutting down coffee can be hard, yes. I don't experience headaches or irritability, but yawn all day long and miss the taste, so I may have a decaf every now and again. To be fair, I haven't cut back completely, I still have one or two coffees a week. 

Lots of baby dust to you that have entered the 2WW, bring us some good news soon, please!

:dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Well I can't wait any longer, I'm testin tomorrow!


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you dragonfly!


----------



## MinneGirl

Dragonfly, any news??!!! FX'd tight for you!!


----------



## dragonfly26

I couldn't bring myself to do it, I want to test so bad but have decided to wait and see if af comes, I've hyped myself up so much and am afraid of that darn bfn. I know I will be so disappointed. So we will see what happens tomorrow or Tuesday. And then I will test. Not sure really why I changed my mind, just want it so bad!!!


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> I couldn't bring myself to do it, I want to test so bad but have decided to wait and see if af comes, I've hyped myself up so much and am afraid of that darn bfn. I know I will be so disappointed. So we will see what happens tomorrow or Tuesday. And then I will test. Not sure really why I changed my mind, just want it so bad!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'll try my very best and be as brave as you are. We've started :sex: today, but with our upcoming trip and all I don't think we'll manage to BD more than twice this month. According to FF, I'm supposed to ovulate Tuesday- I get faint lines on my OPKs, so I suppose ov is approaching. Mind you, the grapefruit juice didn't do much for me. I could barely discover ewcm traces, might buy some conceive plus tomorrow to have in hand, just in case my cm doesn't improve over the next couple of days. If I do observe more ewcm though, I'm not going to use it. 

Oh, and btw, if grapefruit juice doesn't work this month, I'll quit using it, as it's loaded with sugar and it's from concentrate- not my favourite :nope:

I'm such a whinno! :haha:

Dragonfly, sending tons of baby dust your way :dust:

btw We should be hearing from Mrs-C soon, as well! Fx!!!

:kiss:


----------



## Mrs-C

I've just been reading through everyones posts. We've been away for the weekend so I haven't been able to get on - there was no internet connection where we were.

I've not tested yet - I'm going to wait until the end of the week, assuming AF doesn't show.

How's everyone doing? Has anyone tested yet??


----------



## membas#1

can't say there's much news on my end--waiting for AF to show so we can get down to business and start TTC! yay! should show today or tomorrow...it'll probably be late just cuz i want it to start and get done with ;) hope not tho. been waiting for this month for a long time--it's very exciting. SO is excited too--we are having an engagement party this next weekend with all our friends, so that will give me something to plan and work on this week while waiting for AF to come and go :) Perhaps time will speed up a bit for me ;) Hope you are all well. Hope all of you in your TWW get your BFPs this month!


----------



## MinneGirl

Ahhh, I thought for sure I would come and see at least one :bfp:! Dragonfly and Mrs-C, I totally get not testing. I don't anymore. I just wait for AF, and she is always SO on time:growlmad: According to FF, I ovulated when I thought I did, although my temp spike was pretty weak, so hopefully that doesn't mean I'm completely out. My chart has been different this month than the last two--so of course I'm hoping a little extra! I've had a ton of cramping since O day..on and off, which I don't remember either. But I could me making it up! 

My AF should show the same day my best friend is flying into town with her eight week old baby (also my Godbaby). What a great gift it would be to meet him and have a :bfp: of my own. 

I am SOOOO hopeful that we get good news in our group soon!!!


----------



## winston83

Okay ladies how are we all hoping we get some bfps on this thread soon i see a couple of u are very close to testing fx and babydust
for me the witch came on saturday so threw me totally wasnt expecting her till next weekend assuming the fact that i ovulated this mnth it has put my cycle to 28 days so sunday night i was back on the clomid hoping this is the mnth xx


----------



## dragonfly26

Well, I tested and got a bfn:nope: Now I'm just hoping I was wrong about the dates that I O'd:haha:grasping at straws. Mrs-C, your getting really close to testing can't wait for your results, hoping you get your BFP. LaRockera, very exciting, hope you get your bfp this cycle, what a great wedding gift that would be:flower: membas, i am so exited for you it's finally time, I'm sure your going crazy waiting for af, but it will come and you can get :sex: fx you get your BFP on your first try. MinneGirl, how's the tww going for you? driving your self crazy yet? winston83 fx this is your month, how long have your cycles normally been? 
FX my TTC buddies get here BFP this cycle, extra baby dust for all:dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Well, I tested and got a bfn:nope: Now I'm just hoping I was wrong about the dates that I O'd:haha:grasping at straws. Mrs-C, your getting really close to testing can't wait for your results, hoping you get your BFP. LaRockera, very exciting, hope you get your bfp this cycle, what a great wedding gift that would be:flower: membas, i am so exited for you it's finally time, I'm sure your going crazy waiting for af, but it will come and you can get :sex: fx you get your BFP on your first try. MinneGirl, how's the tww going for you? driving your self crazy yet? winston83 fx this is your month, how long have your cycles normally been?
> FX my TTC buddies get here BFP this cycle, extra baby dust for all:dust:

Aww, Dragonfly, I'm sorry. I completely get how dissapointing it is to see that BFN. It is heartbreaking, especially when it happens month after month. Are you also taking your temp? Did you use OPK's this month? You know, you aren't out until AF shows though--lots of women don't get their BFP until 14 DPO or even later! 

As for me, I don't feel any symptoms, and am really trying not to symptom spot. In the last few months, I have had months with every symptom, and then last month with none and I wasn't pregnant in either case--so I try to just not analyze it anymore:) 

We need at least one BFP in our group this month!!!! 

:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## winston83

my cycles are usually 35 days but this one was 28 x


----------



## Mrs-C

Oh dragonfly. You're not out until she shows :hugs:

I've not been symptom spotting this month but I have noticed I've been much more tired than usual and more cm than before (both at OV and post OV).

Hope I have good news at the end of the week!

:babydust: for everyone!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi everyone hope your all good. I just got back from a week away visiting family & friends which has been great cos it has kept me away from symptom spotting.
Winston - Im sorry AF came, hopefully this will be your month.
Dragonfly - fx you did just test too early :dust: to you!

Well Im somewhere between 12 -8 dpo & am having no symptoms, have had the odd twinge & cramp but nothing else really. Im getting very tempted to test, AF is due anytime from Thursday.
I think Im going to try OPK next month if i dont get a :bfp: I tried them a few cycles ago but didnt get a very strong positive, I find it hard not to drink much before taking them, I work as a chef & get really thirsty in the hot kitchen, but i will try them again & see if they work. Also I might get some fertility supplements, They have not long released menevit here so I might get some of that for DP.

I really hope we get some :bfp: on this board soon, I have my fx for all of you.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how are we all today? Welcome back BabyDreamer, glad to hear you had a good time, it always helps when you have distractions. When willl you be testing? I sure am hoping we get some BFP from our group this month. Still no af for me so I guess I'm not completely out. My DH and I are taking Friday off and going camping this weekend so that should be a blast as well as take my mind off things. I guess if AF doesn't show I will test when we get back. Mrs-C, when will you be testing? It's kind of nice that our cycles are all a little off, it gives me something to look forward to through out the month. Hope you ladies have a great day FX and :dust: Hopin for some :bfp:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Ladies!
Dragonfly, thank goodness the witch hasn't showed yet...you NEVER know, you may have just tested a day or two too early! Keep us posted! Mrc-C, you are getting close too! That would be so cool if even ONE person from our group got a BFP this month! It will give the rest of the group hope, for sure!:) But hey, lots of them would be even better :happydance:

As for me, I have a really bad headache, which isn't that uncommon for me. I am also really hungry! Other than that, it's business as usual. Hoping maybe I get an implantation dip in my chart this month--never had one of those!

LoRockera, you leave for Greece on Thursdsay, right? I am jealous..I've heard it is beautiful there. My DH and I are thinking of planning a trip for my 30th bday in September. 

:af::af::dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & LaRockera, any definite surges on the OPK?


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Dragonfly, thank goodness the witch hasn't showed yet...you NEVER know, you may have just tested a day or two too early! Keep us posted! Mrc-C, you are getting close too! That would be so cool if even ONE person from our group got a BFP this month! It will give the rest of the group hope, for sure!:) But hey, lots of them would be even better :happydance:
> 
> As for me, I have a really bad headache, which isn't that uncommon for me. I am also really hungry! Other than that, it's business as usual. Hoping maybe I get an implantation dip in my chart this month--never had one of those!
> 
> LoRockera, you leave for Greece on Thursdsay, right? I am jealous..I've heard it is beautiful there. My DH and I are thinking of planning a trip for my 30th bday in September.
> 
> :af::af::dust:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thursday, yes. I can't believe it's time already! Getting married in two weeks (and all I think about at the mo is baby dance :haha:)

Whereabouts are you planning to go? Maybe I can be a bit of an assistance? Is it going to be islands, or the mainland. Greece is beautiful in the summertime, it's true. It's the best time of the year to visit!

No definite surges yet unfortunately :nope: although I have refrained from drinking liquids for the last couple of hours, so will be trying in an hour or so. To be fair, I wasn't very consistent with this cycle. I've been testing early/ mid afternoon but not at the same time, which is what you should do. Mind you, grapefruit juice did nothing for me either :nope: I'm supposed to be ov today (at least according to ff) and no ewcm, just a bit lotiony, and only when I scrape (apologies for tmi :blush:) I went out and bought conceive plus yesterday, so I think I'll be using that. Not very hopeful for this month to be honest. I don't know, just instinctual. I reckon, I'd better count on the rest of the ladies for a :bfp:


----------



## MinneGirl

As far as FF, it definitely is NOT always acurate. Just keep doing the OPK's and checking CM and I bet something more apparent will happen. To give you an example, in the last four months that I have been charting and doing OPK's--I have O'd on CD 12, 16 & 18. So keep at it and I bet good things are still coming! :)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> As far as FF, it definitely is NOT always acurate. Just keep doing the OPK's and checking CM and I bet something more apparent will happen. To give you an example, in the last four months that I have been charting and doing OPK's--I have O'd on CD 12, 16 & 18. So keep at it and I bet good things are still coming! :)

Thanks :flower:

Thing is, I won't be able to do much from Thursday onwards anyway, as we'll be staying with my parents, and my OH is not the every day type (we're trying to BD every other day at least), so it will either be today or tomorrow, not really both days. Not sure what to do. I'll see if I get a positive OPK today and see how we'll go about it :dohh:


----------



## MinneGirl

Keep your chin up! And remember even if your last BD session is today or tomorrow or Thursday, those swimmers can live a few days:)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Keep your chin up! And remember even if your last BD session is today or tomorrow or Thursday, those swimmers can live a few days:)

That's the thing. I'm worried my cm will not be right to keep them in there for a couple of days :nope: I've started gulping down water now, as it helps improve your cm's consistency, and will also use conceive plus. 

But like I said, not too hopeful for this month. Which is okay I guess. Hopefully at least one of you ladies will get a BFP :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs-C

I caved! :nope: I got a :bfn:

I'm not due 'till Friday but I don't think this is our month. Just doesn't feel like it is going to happen for us.

Hope one of you girls can lead the rest of us into 1st Tri this month!


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> I caved! :nope: I got a :bfn:
> 
> I'm not due 'till Friday but I don't think this is our month. Just doesn't feel like it is going to happen for us.
> 
> Hope one of you girls can lead the rest of us into 1st Tri this month!

Well, there's no way of telling for sure unless AF comes. I don't mean to get your hopes up necessarily, but sometimes the egg doesn't implant until day 14, and that's why you're getting BFNs.

In any case, always remember that only 30% of couples conceive within the first three months, 50% within six, and about 85-90% within a year. The night is still young, sweetheart :flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrs-C said:


> I caved! :nope: I got a :bfn:
> 
> I'm not due 'till Friday but I don't think this is our month. Just doesn't feel like it is going to happen for us.
> 
> Hope one of you girls can lead the rest of us into 1st Tri this month!

Mrc-C you are only 11 DPO! You are not out yet at all--do not give up hope!


----------



## membas#1

well, AF finally arrived for me today--so it's officially CD 1 of our very first TTC cycle! YAY! I couldn't be more excited--well, I would be more excited if it were closer to say...CD 12-16! :) 

Mrs C--Don't rule it out till you get your AF--plenty of women don't get BFP until 13+ DPO. Chin up...PMA!


----------



## Mrs-C

membas#1 said:


> well, AF finally arrived for me today--so it's officially CD 1 of our very first TTC cycle! YAY! I couldn't be more excited--well, I would be more excited if it were closer to say...CD 12-16! :)
> 
> Mrs C--Don't rule it out till you get your AF--plenty of women don't get BFP until 13+ DPO. Chin up...PMA!

Yay!!! Welcome to the mad house!


----------



## dragonfly26

Mrs-C dont give up just yet, if af has not shown, you are not completely out yet. FX you get a :bfp: What brand of test did you use? 
Welcome to the craziness of ttc membas:wacko: and the darn waiting games.
I still haven't gotten my af yet, not really sure whats going on, I am going completely crazy. It's like each day it's not here i get more hopeful, and I'm sure I'm just setting myself up for a let down. I'm thinking I definately must have been wrong about oving due to the lack of af. In the future I think I will chart so I have more of a clue and am not just making the decision based on cm. 
Well you ladies have a great day FX for :bfp: for me and my ttc buddies:flower:


----------



## dragonfly26

Quick question, how do you get a picture on here?


----------



## dragonfly26

okay, i guess my question is how do you resize a photo?


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> okay, i guess my question is how do you resize a photo?

What kind of software do you use?


----------



## dragonfly26

The pic I want is in my windows photo gallary,


----------



## dragonfly26

I figured it out, jeez that took forever.


----------



## LaRockera

Just pm-ed you :winkwink:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Girls!

Dragonfly your dogs are so cute! I may just have to copy you and get one of my two boys up here:thumbup: 

Dragonfly, good luck-I'm so happy AF hasn't arrived yet...maybe this is your month! Keep us posted. Do you have any signs of her arriving? Are you cycles typically 'regular'?

Membas, YAY! Welcome to insanity! Hopefully yours will be an easy ride :)

Well as for me, my temps are still nice and high, but hey, they are every month at this point. I of course don't feel confident, but I guess after several months of timing it just right, its hard to feel like this month will be any different. But FX'd...I swear, I think I will crawl to the top of the house when ever I see that BFP and shout from the rooftop that I'm pregnant! It will be the best day ever :) Maybe that preseed worked.


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Mornin' Girls!
> 
> Dragonfly your dogs are so cute! I may just have to copy you and get one of my two boys up here:thumbup:
> 
> Dragonfly, good luck-I'm so happy AF hasn't arrived yet...maybe this is your month! Keep us posted. Do you have any signs of her arriving? Are you cycles typically 'regular'?

Thanks, they're my babies. Would love to see your boys:thumbup:
My cycles are typically normal, only off by a few days occasionally. Since I have not ever really paid particular attention to ovulations, I think it might be that I o'ed a little later this cycle, and looking back i'm thinking it could have been the 3rd or the 4th. I currently don't have any signs of af, but i don't generally have any. The last two days I have been particularly gassy (sorry if TMI) so much so my DH has been making fun of me:haha: I sure do hope I'm not out. I have also just learned that a friend of mine is pregnant, happy for her but really, how depressing as she was not trying.


----------



## dragonfly26

P.S. :dust: and FX for some :bfp:


----------



## MinneGirl

Dragonfly, when are you going to test again?! You have a lot of willpower! 

I also thought you girls would get a kick out of this. So I wasn't going to share, but hey, if you can't make fun of yourself, who can you make fun of? So after our last BD session this time around, I went into a headstand pose on the bed (I'm an avid yogi). DH comes back in the bedroom and looks at me like I am a CRAZY LADY! Haha...I thought maybe gravity would help them swim to where they needed to get to! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MinneGirl

PS..Membas you need to add the ticker so we know where you are at in your cycle...and Dragonfly, yours thinks you are on to a whole new cycle!


----------



## LaRockera

I'm confused.

I have no idea when/ if I ovulated. Ticker says today, FF said yesterday. No ewcm whatsoever, it remains lotiony, and is not much. Had to use conceive plus this time. My temp rose yesterday to 36.67 (before that it was between 36.43 - 36.60), although I had a most restless sleep two nights ago so not sure if this was an accurate reading, but it was 36.67 today as well. Last month, after I ov'ed, it went up to 37.00 progressively, until it dropped before AF came. My OPKs are showing faint lines in four days in a row.

So, as you may have well guessed, I am absolutely clueless :shrug: as to when and if I ov'ed this cycle. I suppose I did, as the OPKs would not be able to detect any lines, or is that not right? 

I think the only way to know now is to keep following my temp, but with my upcoming trip and change of environment, I doubt it I'll be able to get accurate results :nope: Just think that I usually take my temp at 9:30am and tomorrow I'll have to wake at 6am to go to the airport.

Sigh...

Hope you lovely ladies get your :bfp:

Tons and tons of dust your ways, mega-babes :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Will do! Later today--

I guess I just have my cycle ticker up and not my countdown to pregnancy ticker. I got a little scared and overwhelmed last night--part of it AF hormones, part of it just reality. I'm better today and plan to make a few acupuncturist appointments for the next several weeks to help me relax. Yay!


----------



## MinneGirl

membas#1 said:


> Will do! Later today--
> 
> I guess I just have my cycle ticker up and not my countdown to pregnancy ticker. I got a little scared and overwhelmed last night--part of it AF hormones, part of it just reality. I'm better today and plan to make a few acupuncturist appointments for the next several weeks to help me relax. Yay!

Oh sorry! You do have ticker..my apologies! 

LoRockera...hmmm, just keep on tracking stuff and see if something more apparent shows itself. As far as OPK's they almost always show a trace second line, as we always have LH in our system, it just surges right before ovulation. So it is normal to have a second line, you just want it to be as dark as the test line. Don't stress out too much...it is only your first month trying! Plus, you need to enjoy your upcoming wedding!


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Dragonfly, when are you going to test again?! You have a lot of willpower! QUOTE]
> 
> Believe me, I am going absolutely insaaaannnneeee!!! Truely, I'm just afraid of that bfn. me and the dh are going camping this weekend, so if nothing by then i will test on sunday, when we get home. Only problem then is it won't be FMU. Maybe I'll bring the test with, only problem with that is his parents are coming with us, so that may be awkward as I don't think i want to share that moment with them whether it me + or -. Maybe I'll test on Friaday before we leave as we both have off work. See what I mean, I am going nuts. not sure when to test, not sure how long to wait. Just know that I am going insane.
> By the way that is hilarious about the handstand, sound like something I would do:haha:
> 
> LaRockera, I don't really know anything about opk's but it does sure does sound confusing, as MinneGirl said, try not to stress to much and enjoy the time leading up to your wedding. How absolutely exciting, only two 1/2 weeks until you get married, it will go by fast, as I'm sure you have alot to do. Have a great trip tomorrow, and keep us posted.:winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

Thanks, hon.

Well, I did try to use it as a preg test on my last cycle, during my 2WW, and then there was no line at all... I'll keep testing for five more days just in case I ovulate later than I thought... Or perhaps I just missed the surge? :nope:

I'm curious to see how my temp comes out anyhow.


----------



## LaRockera

dragonfly26 said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly, when are you going to test again?! You have a lot of willpower! QUOTE]
> 
> Believe me, I am going absolutely insaaaannnneeee!!! Truely, I'm just afraid of that bfn. me and the dh are going camping this weekend, so if nothing by then i will test on sunday, when we get home. Only problem then is it won't be FMU. Maybe I'll bring the test with, only problem with that is his parents are coming with us, so that may be awkward as I don't think i want to share that moment with them whether it me + or -. Maybe I'll test on Friaday before we leave as we both have off work. See what I mean, I am going nuts. not sure when to test, not sure how long to wait. Just know that I am going insane.
> By the way that is hilarious about the handstand, sound like something I would do:haha:
> 
> LaRockera, I don't really know anything about opk's but it does sure does sound confusing, as MinneGirl said, try not to stress to much and enjoy the time leading up to your wedding. How absolutely exciting, only two 1/2 weeks until you get married, it will go by fast, as I'm sure you have alot to do. Have a great trip tomorrow, and keep us posted.:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks, hon :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## MinneGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly, when are you going to test again?! You have a lot of willpower! QUOTE]
> 
> Believe me, I am going absolutely insaaaannnneeee!!! Truely, I'm just afraid of that bfn. me and the dh are going camping this weekend, so if nothing by then i will test on sunday, when we get home. Only problem then is it won't be FMU. Maybe I'll bring the test with, only problem with that is his parents are coming with us, so that may be awkward as I don't think i want to share that moment with them whether it me + or -. Maybe I'll test on Friaday before we leave as we both have off work. See what I mean, I am going nuts. not sure when to test, not sure how long to wait. Just know that I am going insane.
> By the way that is hilarious about the handstand, sound like something I would do:haha:
> 
> LaRockera, I don't really know anything about opk's but it does sure does sound confusing, as MinneGirl said, try not to stress to much and enjoy the time leading up to your wedding. How absolutely exciting, only two 1/2 weeks until you get married, it will go by fast, as I'm sure you have alot to do. Have a great trip tomorrow, and keep us posted.:winkwink:
> 
> Haha, I bet you are going insane!!!! Testing is tough, as I said last week, I don't test anymore, but then again, my body is like clockwork and so predictable, so there is really no need..AF is always right on time. The first couple of months though, I would POAS like 6 times in one day! :dohh: But if you think it will ruin your camping trip if its negative, I would suggest waiting until you get home. Just my opinion, as it were me, I would feel a little depressed on my weekend trip--which should be VERY fun for you!:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> Thanks, hon.
> 
> Well, I did try to use it as a preg test on my last cycle, during my 2WW, and then there was no line at all... I'll keep testing for five more days just in case I ovulate later than I thought... Or perhaps I just missed the surge? :nope:
> 
> I'm curious to see how my temp comes out anyhow.

IF you don't get your :bfp: this cycle, here is what I recommend: Get the OPK's that are digitial...that way, they know what is considered a surge, rather than you interpreting. Second, try using them twice a day next month. I usually test at 10am and again around 4 or 5 pm. Sometimes the surge only last for 12 hours! 

Good luck getting to Greece and keep us posted on wedding festivities! How exciting!!!!!!!!!

:flasher:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, hon.
> 
> Well, I did try to use it as a preg test on my last cycle, during my 2WW, and then there was no line at all... I'll keep testing for five more days just in case I ovulate later than I thought... Or perhaps I just missed the surge? :nope:
> 
> I'm curious to see how my temp comes out anyhow.
> 
> IF you don't get your :bfp: this cycle, here is what I recommend: Get the OPK's that are digitial...that way, they know what is considered a surge, rather than you interpreting. Second, try using them twice a day next month. I usually test at 10am and again around 4 or 5 pm. Sometimes the surge only last for 12 hours!
> 
> Good luck getting to Greece and keep us posted on wedding festivities! How exciting!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :flasher:Click to expand...


Thank you mibabe, this is exactly what I'm going to do! :flower:

Thank you also for your lovely wishes, it's funny, isn't it guys, we've only known each other for a while but I kind of feel you like some special kind of best friends! :hugs:

To those of you waiting results any day now, I wish you get your :bfp:


----------



## dragonfly26

Well ladies I'm out for this month:cry: the :witch: has shown. I'm upset, but just really happy that i'm no longer in limbo and can start again. I think that's the worst part about all this, is the damn tww. It just proves how crazy you can make yourself:haha: Well, I'm just glad it came, and I'm not sitting here wondering anymore. I sure do hope someone comes through with a :bfp: from out group soon. FX everyone gets their :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## LaRockera

Well, dragonfly, I'm taking bets I'll be joining you at the end of the month :friends: No sign of ewcm this month, temp's all over the place and upcoming circumstances won't help me accurately chart either :nope: Plus, we only BD'ed twice, clueless as to when I'd ov. So chances are against me.

Please don't be sad :hugs: If it's not this cycle, it'll be the next, or the one after. 

Love ya lots xxx


----------



## dragonfly26

LaRockera said:


> Well, dragonfly, I'm taking bets I'll be joining you at the end of the month :friends: No sign of ewcm this month, temp's all over the place and upcoming circumstances won't help me accurately chart either :nope: Plus, we only BD'ed twice, clueless as to when I'd ov. So chances are against me.
> 
> Please don't be sad :hugs: If it's not this cycle, it'll be the next, or the one after.
> 
> Love ya lots xxx

Thanks, it means alot. I don't think you should count yourself out just yet, you may have bd'ed at just the right time:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Awww, sorry Dragonfly!!! We'll get you all set-up for this cycle so you can catch that egg. I know the feeling, so if you need to chat, feel free to PM me. I always have a glass of red wine (my favorite) the day the witch gets me, and my DH and I get some sushi. So find something to cheer yourself up with, whatever that is:)


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Awww, sorry Dragonfly!!! We'll get you all set-up for this cycle so you can catch that egg. I know the feeling, so if you need to chat, feel free to PM me. I always have a glass of red wine (my favorite) the day the witch gets me, and my DH and I get some sushi. So find something to cheer yourself up with, whatever that is:)

Thanks, I really appreciate it. I think I will take your advise and treat myself to something out of the ordinary, I haven't figured out what, but I will think of something :flower:


----------



## Mrs-C

dragonfly26 said:


> Well ladies I'm out for this month:cry: the :witch: has shown. I'm upset, but just really happy that i'm no longer in limbo and can start again. I think that's the worst part about all this, is the damn tww. It just proves how crazy you can make yourself:haha: Well, I'm just glad it came, and I'm not sitting here wondering anymore. I sure do hope someone comes through with a :bfp: from out group soon. FX everyone gets their :bfp: this cycle.

:hugs: Fingers crossed for next month!

LaRockera - not long till the wedding! You excited?


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm out for this month:cry: the :witch: has shown. I'm upset, but just really happy that i'm no longer in limbo and can start again. I think that's the worst part about all this, is the damn tww. It just proves how crazy you can make yourself:haha: Well, I'm just glad it came, and I'm not sitting here wondering anymore. I sure do hope someone comes through with a :bfp: from out group soon. FX everyone gets their :bfp: this cycle.
> 
> :hugs: Fingers crossed for next month!
> 
> LaRockera - not long till the wedding! You excited?Click to expand...

Yes! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yes yes yes!

Thank you :flower:

Will spend all day in airports tomorrow but will be back soon, I can't survive without an internet connection anyway :comp:

I hope next time I check there'll be some good news in the team.

fx :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry to hear AF got you dragonfly--chin up and onward to next month! Fx'd for you this next cycle! I hope you found something fun to treat yourself to today. Best wishes.


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Girls!
LaRockera, you must be on your way to Greece. Wooo-hooo!:happydance:

Dragonfly, hope you found something special to treat yourself to:)

BabyDreamer, how are you? Haven't heard from you in a few days.

Membas, with this being your first cycle TTC, are you trying OPK's or charting or anything? I would highly recommend!

I'm not feeling any different than usual, so not feeling very confident for this month. Although I was reading an article yesterday that said it is impossible to feel any pregnancy symptoms prior to implanatation, as your body doesn't even know you are pregnant. Therefore prior to DPO 7,8,9 or 10, whenever implantation takes place, everything is in your head:) SO...I guess I wouldn't feel any different at this point! So I will for sure start symptom spotting now! I check my knickers every time I go to the ladies room..hoping to see a drop of blood (the infamous implantation spotting). FX'd:)


----------



## MinneGirl

OH, and Mrc-C, are you testing tomorrow still???!!! :)


----------



## membas#1

Well, I've been charting for the last 6+ months--2 of those months I still had my BC (mirena) in, and the last 4 months since we removed the BC. I've got a very regular cycle, so i pretty well know ovulation comes around day 15/16. But I will continue to temp and chart. Last month for grins I decided to do my first OPK. I got my smiley face on day 14 and O'd on day 15. I did not test on Day 13 (forgot) but got OPK negs on Day 12. So--have some OPKs leftover, I may test this month...

I haven't decided--I feel like I'm getting too worked up over this month and I need to chill. Talked to SO last night and part of me is just wanting to relax about it and not be so caught up in the planning. I think it's stressing me out, and I may try to limit my tme on here to once a day as well...since that doesn't help keep my mind off things :) I love this board, but I need to work on some other things and keep my mind in another direction. We'll see how that works out :)

For now, planning on continuing to temp, otherwise just plan to dtd when we want to, but I always want lots of it around my O, so that won't be a problem...we'll just go with my natural cues too...


----------



## Mrs-C

LaRockera said:


> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm out for this month:cry: the :witch: has shown. I'm upset, but just really happy that i'm no longer in limbo and can start again. I think that's the worst part about all this, is the damn tww. It just proves how crazy you can make yourself:haha: Well, I'm just glad it came, and I'm not sitting here wondering anymore. I sure do hope someone comes through with a :bfp: from out group soon. FX everyone gets their :bfp: this cycle.
> 
> :hugs: Fingers crossed for next month!
> 
> LaRockera - not long till the wedding! You excited?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yes yes yes!
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Will spend all day in airports tomorrow but will be back soon, I can't survive without an internet connection anyway :comp:
> 
> I hope next time I check there'll be some good news in the team.
> 
> fx :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope you have/are having/had a good flight! Hoping to have good news for you!



MinneGirl said:


> Hi Girls!
> LaRockera, you must be on your way to Greece. Wooo-hooo!:happydance:
> 
> Dragonfly, hope you found something special to treat yourself to:)
> 
> BabyDreamer, how are you? Haven't heard from you in a few days.
> 
> Membas, with this being your first cycle TTC, are you trying OPK's or charting or anything? I would highly recommend!
> 
> I'm not feeling any different than usual, so not feeling very confident for this month. Although I was reading an article yesterday that said it is impossible to feel any pregnancy symptoms prior to implanatation, as your body doesn't even know you are pregnant. Therefore prior to DPO 7,8,9 or 10, whenever implantation takes place, everything is in your head:) SO...I guess I wouldn't feel any different at this point! So I will for sure start symptom spotting now! I check my knickers every time I go to the ladies room..hoping to see a drop of blood (the infamous implantation spotting). FX'd:)

That's good to know! Not worth obsessing until then!



MinneGirl said:


> OH, and Mrc-C, are you testing tomorrow still???!!! :)

I'm going to wait until Sat am with FMU if she doesn't show before then. My cyles were 28 days long but the last two have been 29. Not sure if they were late or just my new cycle length. Today is day 28 and so far, nothing. Still got cm, which I suppose is slightly more yellow than white (sorry, TMI). If she shows tomorrow I will assume that my cycles are now 29 days and move on.

Sunday is fathers day so will be a nice present for DH if we have a :bfp: Not going to get my hopes up though.


----------



## Mrs-C

So ladies.. question time.

Would you like a boy or a girl? How many do you intend to have? Do you have any names picked out?

I would be happy with either but would like a boy so the next one would have a big brother. BUT we have three nieces so I would also be happy for a girl to join the group!

We'd like two, ideally one of each.

We've picked Spencerfor a boy and Caitlin for a girl.


----------



## LaRockera

Oh. My. Goodness. 

After 12 hours on the road (half of them inside the :plane: actually) I landed on a boiling, 35 Celsius, humid country. 

I am HOT. Hot hot hot hot hot :shock::shock::shock:

But then my parents had dinner ready for us, and we unpacked and we talked about the :wedding:, and it feels sooo nice to be pampered like this :laugh2:

And of course... surprise surprise... my cm decided to change, and become somewhat watery today :hissy: I had to go to the airport boots and get pantyliners and wipes and whatever :growlmad: the stuff on my panties was yellowish (tmi, I know :blush:) and ... this is going to sound really gross... kind of... well... silicony in texture and shape at times... so I have no clue as to what's going on with my body :shrug: Temp still at 36.57, although I had to take it four and a half hours earlier than usual, and no time or place for an OPK today either... I'll temp again tomorrow, but with the change of climate and the journey I highly doubt it'll be an accurate reading :nope:

Anyway, I'm going to consult my gyno. I hardly think of any :bfp:s for this month, but at least I'd like some answers from an expert as to how my body works, to give me peace of mind :winkwink:

Sending you regards from Greece :hi:

Mrs-C... bring us some good news soon, will ya? :kiss:


----------



## Mrs-C

LaRockera said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> After 12 hours on the road (half of them inside the :plane: actually) I landed on a boiling, 35 Celsius, humid country.
> 
> I am HOT. Hot hot hot hot hot :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> But then my parents had dinner ready for us, and we unpacked and we talked about the :wedding:, and it feels sooo nice to be pampered like this :laugh2:
> 
> And of course... surprise surprise... my cm decided to change, and become somewhat watery today :hissy: I had to go to the airport boots and get pantyliners and wipes and whatever :growlmad: the stuff on my panties was yellowish (tmi, I know :blush:) and ... this is going to sound really gross... kind of... well... silicony in texture and shape at times... so I have no clue as to what's going on with my body :shrug: Temp still at 36.57, although I had to take it four and a half hours earlier than usual, and no time or place for an OPK today either... I'll temp again tomorrow, but with the change of climate and the journey I highly doubt it'll be an accurate reading :nope:
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to consult my gyno. I hardly think of any :bfp:s for this month, but at least I'd like some answers from an expert as to how my body works, to give me peace of mind :winkwink:
> 
> Sending you regards from Greece :hi:
> 
> Mrs-C... bring us some good news soon, will ya? :kiss:



I've heard yellowy CM is good! Enjoy the heat and build up to the wedding day. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it!

I'm feeling quite sick now, I'm hoping it's a good thing and not AF on her way.


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> After 12 hours on the road (half of them inside the :plane: actually) I landed on a boiling, 35 Celsius, humid country.
> 
> I am HOT. Hot hot hot hot hot :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> But then my parents had dinner ready for us, and we unpacked and we talked about the :wedding:, and it feels sooo nice to be pampered like this :laugh2:
> 
> And of course... surprise surprise... my cm decided to change, and become somewhat watery today :hissy: I had to go to the airport boots and get pantyliners and wipes and whatever :growlmad: the stuff on my panties was yellowish (tmi, I know :blush:) and ... this is going to sound really gross... kind of... well... silicony in texture and shape at times... so I have no clue as to what's going on with my body :shrug: Temp still at 36.57, although I had to take it four and a half hours earlier than usual, and no time or place for an OPK today either... I'll temp again tomorrow, but with the change of climate and the journey I highly doubt it'll be an accurate reading :nope:
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to consult my gyno. I hardly think of any :bfp:s for this month, but at least I'd like some answers from an expert as to how my body works, to give me peace of mind :winkwink:
> 
> Sending you regards from Greece :hi:
> 
> Mrs-C... bring us some good news soon, will ya? :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard yellowy CM is good! Enjoy the heat and build up to the wedding day. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it!
> 
> I'm feeling quite sick now, I'm hoping it's a good thing and not AF on her way.Click to expand...

Thanks melove.

I'm crossing my fingers really, really tight for you!

Someone needs to go there first so the rest of us can follow!

:winkwink:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrc-C...fingers crossed SOOOO tight for you!!!!! 

LoRockera, mine always goes from white (lotiony) to watery, like you describe, to EW. So maybe O is still coming!

As for me, I have A LOT of white, lotiony CM (tmi, I know), which I SWEAR I don't remember from months past...trying not to get my hopes up :)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Mrc-C...fingers crossed SOOOO tight for you!!!!!
> 
> LoRockera, mine always goes from white (lotiony) to watery, like you describe, to EW. So maybe O is still coming!
> 
> As for me, I have A LOT of white, lotiony CM (tmi, I know), which I SWEAR I don't remember from months past...trying not to get my hopes up :)

Yeah, this is what I'm thinking. I'll see how my temp goes as well. I'm thinking, since I do have cm, it's a good sign. I'm just hoping to confirm with temps :shrug:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrs-C said:


> So ladies.. question time.
> 
> Would you like a boy or a girl? How many do you intend to have? Do you have any names picked out?
> 
> I would be happy with either but would like a boy so the next one would have a big brother. BUT we have three nieces so I would also be happy for a girl to join the group!
> 
> We'd like two, ideally one of each.
> 
> We've picked Spencerfor a boy and Caitlin for a girl.

Forgot to answer this...seriously don't care :) Haven't let myself come up with names yet either.


----------



## membas#1

Mrs-C said:


> So ladies.. question time.
> 
> Would you like a boy or a girl? How many do you intend to have? Do you have any names picked out?
> 
> I would be happy with either but would like a boy so the next one would have a big brother. BUT we have three nieces so I would also be happy for a girl to join the group!
> 
> We'd like two, ideally one of each.
> 
> We've picked Spencerfor a boy and Caitlin for a girl.

We'd like one of each but sort of figure we'll have boys--we want 2 regardless. But I always say let's see how 1 goes first :) My SO teases me about twins, yikes! Most of my SOs family is boys--everyone has 2 boys, except there's a girl cousin. So I just figure we'll have boys :)

I mean if we could pick--we'd probably like a girl first and then a boy. 

We have names picked out we think??


----------



## BabyDreamer82

hey guys i have a question - I tested yesterday & got a BFN, tested again this morning & wasnt sure if i saw a hint of 'something' but blew it off, anyway today ive had to keep runningto the loo cos I thought AF was here, Ive had cramping off & on & the odd few sharp twinges in bbs, Now as stupid as it is - I checked the test from this morning when I got home from work & it was a faint positive! I dunno what to do, DP wont let me go buy any cos I have some coming in the mail - hopefully tomorrow but Im so freakin anxious!! 
Am I getting myself worked up over an evap line? Ive never had one before.
I know the anwser really - 'wait & then test again' - ahh this is driving me nuts! The post doesnt come til after ive gone to work & I wont be home till 4 tomorrow - it gonna be a long wait. God i hope AF doesnt arrive before then

Sorry for babbling - I want to pee on another stick now!!


Oh Dragonfly - sorry about AF, hopfully this time round for you
Mrs-C Good luck for testing on Sat - I hope you get that BFP!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Mrs-C said:


> So ladies.. question time.
> 
> Would you like a boy or a girl? How many do you intend to have? Do you have any names picked out?
> 
> I would be happy with either but would like a boy so the next one would have a big brother. BUT we have three nieces so I would also be happy for a girl to join the group!
> 
> We'd like two, ideally one of each.
> 
> We've picked Spencerfor a boy and Caitlin for a girl.


I cant decide - I really want a girl cos you can get pretty girly things & although I dont have a first name I want her middle name to be Rose after my grandmother. But then maybe a boy first because then the whole big brother thing - I was the oldest & always thought it would be cool to have one to look after me & stuff - dunno on names for boys yet except maybe Alexander for middle name after DP cousin who died - they were really close , like brothers.
Oh but I want at least 3 kids - unless I change my mind after having some :)


----------



## happilytrying

Hello ladies,

I am looking for TTC buddies and would love to join you. This is the 3rd month of NTNP but the "official" 1st month for us. Yesterday I just started taking Vitex and am also drinking grapefruit juice and taking prenatal. I havent started tracking my Ov but plan to so I am prepared for next cycle if I dont get my :bfp: this cycle. Baby :dust: to you all.


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG BabyDreamer...that is SOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting! I know we shouldn't get your hopes up, but hey, I'm going to anyway! So I've never experienced an evaporation line either--but it sounds like you thought you saw a line in the "right" timeframe as well, so I have a really good feeling for you!!! I've also heard it is very normal to have cramps just like AF before you get your BFP. Please keep us posted!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I also feel a surge of optimism this morning. I am a charter and I got a HUGE dip in my chart this morning. I just about jumped out of bed I was so excited..and it was after my usual 8 good hours of sleep, at the exact same time, at 8 DPO. I am REALLY trying to not get my hopes us that this was an implantation dip, but of course I am a bit. I've never had any dip in ANY chart! I know it could be a fluke, or just a random low temp, but gosh, how cool would it be if it was implantation?!!!!!!!!:dance: 

Now I have to try to work, and just feel too excited! 

Mrc-C, hoping the :witch: DOES NOT show for you today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

Hello happilytrying! Welcome to our ttc family :flower:

A bit of an update for me girls.

I've just been to my gyno. He gave me a lot of insight, and calmed me down a great deal. 

And he suggested that I tool it easy over the summer. Which means, no BBting, no OPKs, no cm observing, nada, nothing, rien. 

And I'm planning to follow his advice. This doesn't mean I'll disappear obviously, if for anything else, I love our little group and care a great deal about my girls :hugs:

Also, if anybody wants my fb details, please pm me :winkwink:

I'm not going to get myself a nice pair of sandals (not wedding-related LOL!) and a shirt and pair of shoes for the future groom :winkwink:

Sending loads of love your way

:dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

I think that is probably really good advice! My DR game me the same advice in Feb at my annual, but I didn't take it. Oops! I guess I am just too much of a control freak :(

Keep us posted on your wedding festivities!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> I think that is probably really good advice! My DR game me the same advice in Feb at my annual, but I didn't take it. Oops! I guess I am just too much of a control freak :(
> 
> Keep us posted on your wedding festivities!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Yes! I will! :happydance:

I'm waiting to hearing your news throughout the week, too :flower:


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Mrc-C...fingers crossed SOOOO tight for you!!!!!
> 
> LoRockera, mine always goes from white (lotiony) to watery, like you describe, to EW. So maybe O is still coming!
> 
> As for me, I have A LOT of white, lotiony CM (tmi, I know), which I SWEAR I don't remember from months past...trying not to get my hopes up :)

Thanks! I have had more white lotiony cm this month than before. AF was due either yesterday or today. It's 7pm here and so far, no AF! Twice today I have been sure I've felt her start but nope, nothing but cm!

Fingers crossed this is a sign for us both!


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrs-C said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mrc-C...fingers crossed SOOOO tight for you!!!!!
> 
> LoRockera, mine always goes from white (lotiony) to watery, like you describe, to EW. So maybe O is still coming!
> 
> As for me, I have A LOT of white, lotiony CM (tmi, I know), which I SWEAR I don't remember from months past...trying not to get my hopes up :)
> 
> Thanks! I have had more white lotiony cm this month than before. AF was due either yesterday or today. It's 7pm here and so far, no AF! Twice today I have been sure I've felt her start but nope, nothing but cm!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is a sign for us both!Click to expand...

Yay, Mrc-C...I have a really good feeling!!!!!! Fx'd!!!!! Where do you live again? I thought the US, but must not if its 7 pm where you live!

Keep us updated!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mrc-C...fingers crossed SOOOO tight for you!!!!!
> 
> LoRockera, mine always goes from white (lotiony) to watery, like you describe, to EW. So maybe O is still coming!
> 
> As for me, I have A LOT of white, lotiony CM (tmi, I know), which I SWEAR I don't remember from months past...trying not to get my hopes up :)
> 
> Thanks! I have had more white lotiony cm this month than before. AF was due either yesterday or today. It's 7pm here and so far, no AF! Twice today I have been sure I've felt her start but nope, nothing but cm!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is a sign for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, Mrc-C...I have a really good feeling!!!!!! Fx'd!!!!! Where do you live again? I thought the US, but must not if its 7 pm where you live!
> 
> Keep us updated!!!!!!!!! :dust:Click to expand...


I'm in the UK, getting ready for England to play their next world cup match in half an hour! I _wish_ I lived in the US. I love it!


I'm going to test for sure in the morning with FMU if she doesn't show. I have also had some cramping. I hope this is it. If not, my body is just plain cruel! She normally arrives mid morning or at least by the afternoon. Not normally in the evening.

I'm still tired, had a headache all day and a desire for sweet things!


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrs-C said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mrc-C...fingers crossed SOOOO tight for you!!!!!
> 
> LoRockera, mine always goes from white (lotiony) to watery, like you describe, to EW. So maybe O is still coming!
> 
> As for me, I have A LOT of white, lotiony CM (tmi, I know), which I SWEAR I don't remember from months past...trying not to get my hopes up :)
> 
> Thanks! I have had more white lotiony cm this month than before. AF was due either yesterday or today. It's 7pm here and so far, no AF! Twice today I have been sure I've felt her start but nope, nothing but cm!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is a sign for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, Mrc-C...I have a really good feeling!!!!!! Fx'd!!!!! Where do you live again? I thought the US, but must not if its 7 pm where you live!
> 
> Keep us updated!!!!!!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK, getting ready for England to play their next world cup match in half an hour! I _wish_ I lived in the US. I love it!
> 
> 
> I'm going to test for sure in the morning with FMU if she doesn't show. I have also had some cramping. I hope this is it. If not, my body is just plain cruel! She normally arrives mid morning or at least by the afternoon. Not normally in the evening.
> 
> I'm still tired, had a headache all day and a desire for sweet things!Click to expand...

We have been watching the world cup as well, it has been great! Wow, this really might just be your month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mrc-C...fingers crossed SOOOO tight for you!!!!!
> 
> LoRockera, mine always goes from white (lotiony) to watery, like you describe, to EW. So maybe O is still coming!
> 
> As for me, I have A LOT of white, lotiony CM (tmi, I know), which I SWEAR I don't remember from months past...trying not to get my hopes up :)
> 
> Thanks! I have had more white lotiony cm this month than before. AF was due either yesterday or today. It's 7pm here and so far, no AF! Twice today I have been sure I've felt her start but nope, nothing but cm!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is a sign for us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, Mrc-C...I have a really good feeling!!!!!! Fx'd!!!!! Where do you live again? I thought the US, but must not if its 7 pm where you live!
> 
> Keep us updated!!!!!!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK, getting ready for England to play their next world cup match in half an hour! I _wish_ I lived in the US. I love it!
> 
> 
> I'm going to test for sure in the morning with FMU if she doesn't show. I have also had some cramping. I hope this is it. If not, my body is just plain cruel! She normally arrives mid morning or at least by the afternoon. Not normally in the evening.
> 
> I'm still tired, had a headache all day and a desire for sweet things!Click to expand...
> 
> We have been watching the world cup as well, it has been great! Wow, this really might just be your month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so!! I want us all to go through together and be bump buddies!


----------



## MinneGirl

How fun would that be?! Well, if you get your BFP, you can cheer the rest of us on and hold spots for us in 1st tri:)


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> How fun would that be?! Well, if you get your BFP, you can cheer the rest of us on and hold spots for us in 1st tri:)

I'd love to! I was feeling positive earlier but that's kind of gone now, I just don't feel like this is it.


----------



## membas#1

Hi all...I have decided to take a bit of a break from the forum. Anxiety and nerves about starting TTC have hit and the forum is working against me. I'm still going to check in and still plan to journal, but I have to watch my anxiety and I think I'm doing too much thinking about TTC and that is going to work against me even more in the end I'm afraid. So--I wish to you all the best of luck and I will check in with the group weekly to see all of your BFPs and to share as my experiences occur. I just can't do daily right now. Lots of luck to you all! :)


----------



## Mrs-C

She got me this morning, before I tested. Really dissapointed, we thought we'd done it. :cry:


----------



## MinneGirl

Uggh! I'm REALLY sorry Mrc-C. I was So excited to come on here and see your BFP!! BUT, as you know, it WILL happen. It is just a matter of time. I think we have been trying almost the same amount of time. Can you refresh my memory--are you charting and using OPK's? 

Keep your chin up and treat yourself to something special today. :flower:

:hug:


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Uggh! I'm REALLY sorry Mrc-C. I was So excited to come on here and see your BFP!! BUT, as you know, it WILL happen. It is just a matter of time. I think we have been trying almost the same amount of time. Can you refresh my memory--are you charting and using OPK's?
> 
> Keep your chin up and treat yourself to something special today. :flower:
> 
> :hug:

I'm not using OPKs or charting. This month we are going to try the every other day, all month trick.

It's 6 months since I stopped my pill and this month was the most cm and the pain with AF has been as bad as it was before I went on the pill (the reason I went on it originally). I can't do this every month so I better get my :bfp: this time!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MinneGirl

Doin okay! I caved and tested just now (5:30 pm) with very little urine and it was of course a BFN! I see other ladies post at 10 DPO, so I thought I'd give it a try. Temps are still high, so I'm holding out hope. Will not test again now until Thursday. AF is due on Wed...I hope she doesn't get me!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrs-C said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Uggh! I'm REALLY sorry Mrc-C. I was So excited to come on here and see your BFP!! BUT, as you know, it WILL happen. It is just a matter of time. I think we have been trying almost the same amount of time. Can you refresh my memory--are you charting and using OPK's?
> 
> Keep your chin up and treat yourself to something special today. :flower:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I'm not using OPKs or charting. This month we are going to try the every other day, all month trick.
> 
> It's 6 months since I stopped my pill and this month was the most cm and the pain with AF has been as bad as it was before I went on the pill (the reason I went on it originally). I can't do this every month so I better get my :bfp: this time!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?Click to expand...


Would you consider charting this month? The only reason I ask is that it REALLY tells you a lot about yourself. For example, you can confirm that you are in fact ovulating, even OPK's can't confirm that--only tell you it it likely coming. It can also indicate low levels of progesterone (low temps) as another example. I find it really interesting as well as comforting to know I am ovulating and BD'ing on the right days. Check out FertilityFriend.com if you are interested. It's cheap, easy and I think would help you out!


----------



## dragonfly26

Mrs-C said:


> So ladies.. question time.
> 
> Would you like a boy or a girl? How many do you intend to have? Do you have any names picked out?
> 
> I would be happy with either but would like a boy so the next one would have a big brother. BUT we have three nieces so I would also be happy for a girl to join the group!
> 
> We'd like two, ideally one of each.
> 
> We've picked Spencerfor a boy and Caitlin for a girl.


I'll answer that in a second, just wanted to start by saying, wow, it seems like forever since I've been on here and it's only been two days!!! But I'm back. I had a great stress free weekend camping and really enjoyed myself!!

Well now to aswering the question. I also truly don't care what we have. I would ideally like to have two, a boy and a girl. My DH really wants a girl. We have talked about names, nothing set in stone, but my whole family has "J" names including myself. My husband has a J name so we figured we would stick with the theme. For a boy, Jack, after my grandpa. We are still playing with the girl name but maybe Jill, Jillian, Jilliana. He he he... Jack and Jill...he he he. 

Mrs-C so sorry to hear about your bfn. My dh and I are going to do the every other day thing as well, FX it works. Minnegirl, it sounds like a really good sign that you had that dip in you temps, especially since you have not had one before. Isn't it horrible that even though we know we will most likely get a bfn even if we were pg, because you test to early, that it's still this obsession that must be done. FX you get your bfp!!! and like you said earlier, lead us all into 1st tri and save us spots!!!! Babydreamer, what ever happened with the test???? FX it turned out to be a BFP!!! Please update us. Membas, I know what you mean about becoming obsessed and your right, it truly does put alot of stress on you. Look forward to hearing about your BFP. LaRockera, did the gyne suggest you not try any of those things because it causes a lot of stress, because you haven't been trying long, or what was the reason? I hope your still being pampered and enjoying your time in greece. How long are you staying there after the wedding? Please keep us updated and enjoy yourself!!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi all, just thought i'll give an update, it was a super nasty evap line the :witch: got me Sat afternoon just as i was about to test again - i was so dissapppointed - even tho i knew better i couldnt help but get excited. Anyway Im going to try opks this month so we will see.

On a super exciting note - my little dog had puppies yesterday!! they are so small & look like rats & I cant wait till they grow & be fun!! Oh she did so well, she had 4 & is being such a good mum. I LOVE her:kiss:

I hope everyone is doing well, I havent had much time to catch up on things lately. Mrs-C Im sorry she got you too. I hate her!

:dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Ladies!
BabyDreamer, sorry to hear you got a BFN. I really hope this is your month!! :)

Well, I'm thinking I'm out again :( My temps began to fall pretty drastically this am, which means the witch is likely comin' tomorrow. My heart sank when I saw that low temp. I was SO hopeful this month..I really thought we had caught that egg. I don't know what else to try--we are timing is just perfect each and every month. I'm starting to think there must be something wrong with one of us. Uggh. 

Sorry for being such a downer. I totally let myself start to get excited.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, BabyDreamer, am so sorry to hear that, it sure is hard, especially when your body plays those darn tricks on you!!! Were you doing any charting, temps, etc? Are you going to be trying any of that this cycle??
MinneGirl, you not out until it shows, so don't count yourself out just yet. 
Who would have thought that it would be so stressful and difficult. Just hopin and crossin my fingers my TTC buddies and I get our BFP this cycle.


----------



## MinneGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Hello ladies, BabyDreamer, am so sorry to hear that, it sure is hard, especially when your body plays those darn tricks on you!!! Were you doing any charting, temps, etc? Are you going to be trying any of that this cycle??
> MinneGirl, you not out until it shows, so don't count yourself out just yet.
> Who would have thought that it would be so stressful and difficult. Just hopin and crossin my fingers my TTC buddies and I get our BFP this cycle.

Thanks:) I know I'm not until I'm out! Maybe it was a fluke :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

dragonfly26 said:


> Hello ladies, BabyDreamer, am so sorry to hear that, it sure is hard, especially when your body plays those darn tricks on you!!! Were you doing any charting, temps, etc? Are you going to be trying any of that this cycle??
> MinneGirl, you not out until it shows, so don't count yourself out just yet.
> Who would have thought that it would be so stressful and difficult. Just hopin and crossin my fingers my TTC buddies and I get our BFP this cycle.

No im not, I tried temping a few times but couldnt seem to stick to it, I might try again this month along with opks, after being so sure I o'd about cd13 , my 2 last cycles have got me confused.:wacko:


----------



## winston83

hey girls how are you all
membas we will miss you but totally understand
mrs c sorry she got u xx
hope everyone else is doing okay xxx


----------



## winston83

Mrs-C said:


> So ladies.. question time.
> 
> Would you like a boy or a girl? How many do you intend to have? Do you have any names picked out?
> 
> I would be happy with either but would like a boy so the next one would have a big brother. BUT we have three nieces so I would also be happy for a girl to join the group!
> 
> We'd like two, ideally one of each.
> 
> We've picked Spencerfor a boy and Caitlin for a girl.

i would like to have a girl to even up as i have 2 boys and a girl but i would be happy with either our names are lily faith and riley scott


----------



## LaRockera

Hello everyone :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Weather here is VERY strange, one minute it's boiling, the next it pours down! 

We're almost done with our final preparations. Yesterday we had meetings with our photographers and the DJ and ordered the cake. Today I took the groom for a facial cleansing et all :haha: he kinda liked the experience but also found it really boring that he had to wait lying there, today nothing :sleep:

With aspect to ttc, well, not much I can say, apart maybe from the fact that I had an anovulatory cycle on June, and this is why I had no cm. My temps never rose either. So no testing this month. My gyno told me though that this is nothing out of the ordinary, that all women will experience anovulatory cycles during their lives. Now, last month I started temping from my ov onwards, and my temps were indeed high, and only dropped a couple of days prior to my AF. 

I will keep you guys update :thumbup:

Hope all you ladies are doing fine!

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay! LaRockera, you're back! Is your wedding next week?! Can't wait to hear about it! 

Nothing much new to report here either. The witch still hasn't gotten me, but I'm fairly certain she will tomorrow. I'm not temping this next cycle, giving myself a month or two off of charting. I'm also going to start to TRY to take a more laid back approach to this whole thing. Obviously what I have been doing, hasn't worked :(

On a fun note, my best friend is getting married on Saturday, so lots of friends coming into town. Now I just need to practice the toast I have to give (in front of 200 people) yikes!


----------



## MinneGirl

Nevermind LaRockera...your ticker tells me when your wedding is! :)


----------



## Mrs-C

AF is still here, so no BDing for us yet.

On a different note, I have found a job to apply for within my company. It's almost twice the salary and totally different. I'm bored of what I do now so this will occupy my mind and won't be a change in employer, should we finally get that :bfp:

If I were to get the role (and I'm not sure how likely it is that I will, the requirements aren't clear) then we would put trying on hold for a bit. It would mean we could save DH's salary each month as mine would cover our outgoings. That would give us lots of savings for when the baby came.

I guess I am just trying to make things happen that are a bit more in my control. This would be such a big jump for me in my career, I think it would boost me. I'm feeling quite low with one thing and another, I need this.

It is also in a different office, nearer to home. Much better for when the baby came! So, if any of you have interview or application tips, please share!


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrc-C, best of luck with your job interview!!! I really hope you get this promotion. I understand completely what you mean about doing some things that ARE in your control--as we have all found out TTC is by no means in our control at all :) I signed up for some fun cooking classes and am scheduling a few trips for us, just to keep living life and doing things I love--and when the time is right, a baby will come along:)

I tend to be very good at resumes, so if you need any help, PM me. I'd be happy to help you!


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Mrc-C, best of luck with your job interview!!! I really hope you get this promotion. I understand completely what you mean about doing some things that ARE in your control--as we have all found out TTC is by no means in our control at all :) I signed up for some fun cooking classes and am scheduling a few trips for us, just to keep living life and doing things I love--and when the time is right, a baby will come along:)
> 
> I tend to be very good at resumes, so if you need any help, PM me. I'd be happy to help you!

Thanks! As it is internal I only have to fill in a brief form. The role closes on Friday, so I won't have to wait long. If I _do_ get an interview, I will be in touch!


----------



## membas#1

Good Luck Mrs C on the job front!
MinnieGirl--I too have decided on a break from temping/charting this month. I needed to take a more casual approach this month--so no temps the last few days. Of course, I'm only on CD 8, so I may decide to temp around O time and after to verified it happened...but my pain usually verifies it for me :)

I'm still around, checking the forum just once a day and just the threads I'm already a part of. It's helped to back off some...that and I had acupuncture yesterday and she really helped mellow me, and I was able to just cry and talk to her without judgment. The thing I don't want my SO to think is that I'm not TOTALLY THRILLED and excited for this! Because I really am! I'm just dealing with some anxieties right now, some of it related to TTC, some of it related to general health (due to a recent injury my whole body seems out of whack and it drives me nuts). So--acupuncture, chiropractor, and today massage--I'm taking care of ME! :) :) :) And we are off to the coast this weekend to take care of US :) :) Some good quality time together to start this journey off right!

Hope you are all doing well. I haven't read back much but wishing you all the best.


----------



## MinneGirl

BOOO, the witch just got me. :cry::cry:

I really thought this was my month. I don't know what else to try :(


----------



## membas#1

Sorry MinnieGirl :hugs: I don't recall how long you have been TTC. 

I hope you find something to treat yourself to today. Thoughts with you...


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks :) This was our 4th cycle. We are going to give it 6 cycles before we worry too much. I did treat myself to a little shopping excursion :) A new pair of shoes, some jewelry and lipgloss. Nothing like a little retail therapy!


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C, the best of luck to you :flower: Fx they'll call you in for an interview. I do have tips for you once that happens- I was a freelancer in the London Film Industry for five years! I underwent the stress and agitation of hundreds of interviews! :wacko:

MinneGirl, sorry the witch got you:hugs: I'm practically putting out the red carpet for her, as I had an anovulatory cycle this month. 

Heads up ladies, the night is still young! :winkwink:

PS. Off for some more :wedding:errands now, see you later xxx


----------



## Mrs-C

Sorry Minnegirl :hugs: I've been told 6 months at least is normal. I know it doesn't help, but :shrug: Do you have anything new to try this month?

I put my application in today. It closes on Friday so I won't have too long to wait. I hope. Not sure if I'll get it. I read over the description and it really doesn't give anything away about the qualifications or experience you need.

I can only try! If it does happen, we will put TTC on hold for a few months. I'll have to work notice in my current department before I move over and then I want to learn the job before I potentially have to go on leave.

We are trying to sell our place too and the salary would make a big difference to the place we buy so FX!

LaRockera - not long now! How's it all going?


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks, Mrc-C :) I think this month we are going to try soft cups. We aren't temping or charting, which already has been a breath of fresh air! Just trying to be more relaxed about the whole thing.

I got a pregnancy reading done today by Gail--some other girls on here recommended her. Anyhow, her reading was really good--and she is predicting that I will conceive in August or September with a boy--and then again in May 2013 with a girl. It may be a hoax, but it sure gave me some hope!! :)


----------



## membas#1

retail therapy is oh so nice! i'm not much of a shopper, but when i need it, it can definitely work magic on my mood.


----------



## Mrs-C

AF has finally gone. :happydance:

I'm going to hold off trying until I find out if I have at least got an interview for this job. We could save up so much money if I did get it - and we'd have no worries for coping during maternity leave.

FX!


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl, sorry about the witch getting you, I am glad you found something to treat yourself to. I to did a little shopping!! It did help a little, but would have been nice to have been shopping for cutsie baby stuff, soon enough, soon enough, that's what I keep telling my self.
MrsC, good luck at your job, I sure do hope you get an interview, FX!!! That would be great if you got the job, especially since it would help out som much financially. 
Are any of you going to be stay at home mom's once you have a baby?? or when you have a new baby?


----------



## membas#1

I won't be able to be a SAHM, but I'm hoping to be at home on Fridays, and SO will be home on Tue, Wed, Thur--so we'll just need care on Mondays and the occasional Friday when I can't stay home. That's not too bad. SO is cutting back to working basically half time or less to stay at home with kids. I carry the insurance so not an option. I am off in July and August all summer, so those months he'll work more and I'll be SAHM!


----------



## Mrs-C

One of us will keep our current job and the other will quit and get a job in the evenings. We can't afford day care and I would prefer it were one of us anyway. If I get this job, it will def be me that goes back full time. If not, I will quit and work evenings.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MinneGirl

hi Girls!
I've been BUSY all weekend. My best friend got married yesterday and I was her MOH. It was a blast! However, my feet are killing me today from wearing 4" heels for 9 hours yesterday! Now its just a lazy day on the couch :)

Feeling SO much more relaxed this month without temping! Don't think I'll ever chart again. I don't know if I posted this, but I did a pregnancy reading by Gail and she predicted we would concieve in August or September with a boy :) I am SO hopeful she is right! If nothing else, it gives me hope :)

xoxo


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies--just checking in. we had a weekend away and it was great to get away and relax and have some fun. no tv, no internet...ahhhh! so nice. i'm approaching O too--so lots of BD action, and EWCM now for 3 days in a row...yipee! O should be Tues or Wed, but maybe coming early with early arrival of EWCM at day 11. Who knows..we are BD often to cover the window--at least once a day, sometimes twice with a 12 hour window between. Even getting up early before the alarm tomorrow morning so we can make sure to get a little action in :) I've read so many theories out there on every other day, every day, every 12 hours in the few days before O-up to O...etc...figure we'd just do it when we want to as often as we want to, and see what happens. SO is young, with presumably good counts, and taking zinc--so hopefully we aren't over doing it and hopefully his swimmers are holding up at this rate! :)

Hope you are all well!


----------



## MinneGirl

membas#1 said:


> hi ladies--just checking in. we had a weekend away and it was great to get away and relax and have some fun. no tv, no internet...ahhhh!  so nice. i'm approaching O too--so lots of BD action, and EWCM now for 3 days in a row...yipee! O should be Tues or Wed, but maybe coming early with early arrival of EWCM at day 11. Who knows..we are BD often to cover the window--at least once a day, sometimes twice with a 12 hour window between. Even getting up early before the alarm tomorrow morning so we can make sure to get a little action in :) I've read so many theories out there on every other day, every day, every 12 hours in the few days before O-up to O...etc...figure we'd just do it when we want to as often as we want to, and see what happens. SO is young, with presumably good counts, and taking zinc--so hopefully we aren't over doing it and hopefully his swimmers are holding up at this rate! :)
> 
> Hope you are all well!

That is quite the BD schedule! :rofl: I don't think we have it in us to do it that much! :) We are trying something new this month and not doing it so often--we are going to do it once prior to + OPK and then just on the day I get a + and then next day. Maybe his swimmers need more time to build up or something? :)

Hope are you all great and had good weekends!


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how are you all??? I'm doing great! I had a very nice weekend. On Saturday us and some friends went and visited my grandparents, then to my cousin's graduation party, then we went and watched drag races. Then on sunday, I went to the home depot and looked at some cabinets and counter tops, I have decided to redo the kitchen, so I am pretty busy with that. It is a really small space and I am trying to make some changes to make it feel bigger. I am still in the planning stages as trying to figure out what lay out I like, which there really is not much that I can do as I can't move the stove, the sink, or the dishwasher, so it's proving to be a bit difficult. 
On another note, I should o soon, I think towards the weekend. Which kind of sucks, becuase we are going camping this weekend so not really sure that we will find time to BD, which is pretty much unacceptable to me, I will have to figure something out!!!


----------



## membas#1

MinneGirl said:


> membas#1 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies--just checking in. we had a weekend away and it was great to get away and relax and have some fun. no tv, no internet...ahhhh! so nice. i'm approaching O too--so lots of BD action, and EWCM now for 3 days in a row...yipee! O should be Tues or Wed, but maybe coming early with early arrival of EWCM at day 11. Who knows..we are BD often to cover the window--at least once a day, sometimes twice with a 12 hour window between. Even getting up early before the alarm tomorrow morning so we can make sure to get a little action in :) I've read so many theories out there on every other day, every day, every 12 hours in the few days before O-up to O...etc...figure we'd just do it when we want to as often as we want to, and see what happens. SO is young, with presumably good counts, and taking zinc--so hopefully we aren't over doing it and hopefully his swimmers are holding up at this rate! :)
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> That is quite the BD schedule! :rofl: I don't think we have it in us to do it that much! :) We are trying something new this month and not doing it so often--we are going to do it once prior to + OPK and then just on the day I get a + and then next day. Maybe his swimmers need more time to build up or something? :)
> 
> Hope are you all great and had good weekends!Click to expand...

Yeah--I'm hoping to O soon so we can cut back--not that it isn't fun and all...but I gotta rest my girly stuff! If we don't get BFP with our "do it when we want to" method (i.e. often) then we might try down the road a more cut back version--but we'll see what happens


----------



## Mrs-C

dragonfly26 said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all??? I'm doing great! I had a very nice weekend. On Saturday us and some friends went and visited my grandparents, then to my cousin's graduation party, then we went and watched drag races. Then on sunday, I went to the home depot and looked at some cabinets and counter tops, I have decided to redo the kitchen, so I am pretty busy with that. It is a really small space and I am trying to make some changes to make it feel bigger. I am still in the planning stages as trying to figure out what lay out I like, which there really is not much that I can do as I can't move the stove, the sink, or the dishwasher, so it's proving to be a bit difficult.
> On another note, I should o soon, I think towards the weekend. Which kind of sucks, becuase we are going camping this weekend so not really sure that we will find time to BD, which is pretty much unacceptable to me, I will have to figure something out!!!



How funny, I expect to O at the weekend - and we are away with DH's parents in their caravan. The paper thin walls mean you can hear EVERYTHING. So, not on the cards this thurs, fri or sat!

On the job front, I've heard nothing so I'm taking no news as good news...If that's the case, and something comes of it we will be WTT. Not for too long though! DH will be 30 next year and we want a 5 year age gap between them, so we haven't got too long to get started on number 1 again.


----------



## MinneGirl

I have been reading some of the threads on soft cups and thinking of tyring those this month--seems weird to jam something up there, I would have to practice ahead of time for sure! maybe i'll use the softcup and then go up into my yoga headstand....hahahaha! i think my hubby would think i'd officially gone insane! :)


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys :flower:

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Busy busy busy :haha:

So we've now finalised everything. We've ordered our :cake: (it's going to be a chocolate-strawberry one), went to the flower shop (OH ordered my bouquet without me present, I wanted it to be a surprise and 100% chosen by him), also ordered a flower band for my hair, which I'm going to wear curly and down my shoulders... Tomorrow I'm doing my second and final test with the hairdresser. And then we wait... LOL!

On a different level, AF is due tomorrow, and I really hope she does show up as I don't want her to come a day or two before the :wedding: I've stopped temping and put aside my OPKs for the summer... Following doc's orders :winkwink: Will try to spend as carefree a summer as possible I think. Que sera, sera.

Lots of love to all. Hope you ladies are doing great. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Ladies!

Babydreamer, where are you?! Hope everything is okay! :)

Not much new here--just waiting for the big O day-which isn't for like another week. Feeling so much more relaxed this month about everything, which has been great, and relieving! 

We are heading on vacation on Thursday to northern WI, our favorite place. We rent a cabin and a ski boat and have a blast! It is always one of my favorite weeks of the year. 

Hope you all have a fabulous day :dust: to you all! Hoping ONE of us (at least) gets a BFP this month!


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Babydreamer, where are you?! Hope everything is okay! :)
> 
> Not much new here--just waiting for the big O day-which isn't for like another week. Feeling so much more relaxed this month about everything, which has been great, and relieving!
> 
> We are heading on vacation on Thursday to northern WI, our favorite place. We rent a cabin and a ski boat and have a blast! It is always one of my favorite weeks of the year.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day :dust: to you all! Hoping ONE of us (at least) gets a BFP this month!

Glad to hear thinkgs are less stressful!! We like to go to northern WI also. Where do you go?? We go up to St. Germaine area in the winter for snowmobiling!! We have been looking into going camping up there sometime this summer. This weekend we are going west of madison. We are also leaving on thursday. Hope you have a great trip!!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Babydreamer, where are you?! Hope everything is okay! :)
> 
> Not much new here--just waiting for the big O day-which isn't for like another week. Feeling so much more relaxed this month about everything, which has been great, and relieving!
> 
> We are heading on vacation on Thursday to northern WI, our favorite place. We rent a cabin and a ski boat and have a blast! It is always one of my favorite weeks of the year.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day :dust: to you all! Hoping ONE of us (at least) gets a BFP this month!
> 
> Glad to hear thinkgs are less stressful!! We like to go to northern WI also. Where do you go?? We go up to St. Germaine area in the winter for snowmobiling!! We have been looking into going camping up there sometime this summer. This weekend we are going west of madison. We are also leaving on thursday. Hope you have a great trip!!!!Click to expand...

We go to Manitowish Waters! Not too far from St. Germaine (small world!). We both went to school in Madison and lived there for several years, post college as well. Great town! You have fun too!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

hey ladies!
Sorry I havent been around for a while, Im trying not to get too obsessed this cycle - trying to keep relaxed & cool about it all.

So I think Im waiting for O, Ive been doing opks & nothing yet - except i did the first one on cd7 or 8 & it was quite dark but i thought no its too early, I forgot to do one the next day & since then they have been a lot lighter than that first one, so now im a bit worried I did O that early & we missed it. So we just doing the insemination every 2nd day at the moment - see what happens, I really wish we could do this the normal way tho.
I tried checking my bbt but I keep forgetting!! i managed it once:wacko: I wake up, go to the loo, make a coffee then go 'oh crap, i forgot again'.
Also DP & I have both started taking maca, havent noticed any changes yet.

I got a reading from Sandra the other day, I had already got one from Jenny but I didnt like it, she said a BFP in November with a boy, I packed a sad about having to wait that long:growlmad: But Sandra has predicted September & was quite specific about things like dates for the week of conception, the fact that im in a hurry & am trying new things & not giving up hope - it was really nice & made me feel heaps better - i can handle waiting till september. She said a girl, with 2 more girls after that - im not so keen on that part, I want a boy too.
Well I think thats all about me.

Hope everyone else is good.:dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Babydreamer,
I just paid for a sandra reading...still waiting on my cheri reading. After that, no more readings:) It is fun though! I'm having a weird cycle, I just went to the bathroom and noticed my cm is almost starting to look ew! And its only cd 8! We are for sure going to have to start getting busy! yikes. 

It sounds like we are all being more laid back :) Hopefully it will work:)

hugs!


----------



## Mrs-C

Hi ladies,

Not much news from me. I got EWCM this evening for the first time this cycle, so I think I am entering my fertile time. Not actioning anything until I know about the job.

I've not heard anything so I am going to send them an email tomorrow. I want to know if I should get back on the TTC or get ready to put it off for a bit.

I've just seen more pics of my baby nieces and I'm feeling all broody and sad that it's not us again. Grrr... it's tough!


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrs-C said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Not much news from me. I got EWCM this evening for the first time this cycle, so I think I am entering my fertile time. Not actioning anything until I know about the job.
> 
> I've not heard anything so I am going to send them an email tomorrow. I want to know if I should get back on the TTC or get ready to put it off for a bit.
> 
> I've just seen more pics of my baby nieces and I'm feeling all broody and sad that it's not us again. Grrr... it's tough!


Maybe you should BD just in case :winkwink:


----------



## membas#1

Hi Ladies--not much news here either...still waiting to O. CD 15. I usually O on 15 or 16. Thought it would be earlier this month with the early arrival of EWCM, but nope. I feel like that old saying "a watched pot never boils"....As soon as I can quit thinking about O, it will happen-- :) Hope you are all well.


----------



## winston83

hope all u ladies are well im 2dpo today i hate this waiting part the more days pass the worse it is lol


----------



## MinneGirl

good luck, Winston!! Fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am heading on vacation tomorrow am, so will be offline for the long weekend. Hopefully will 'o' on vacation--for once, doing a bit of bd somewhere new--LOL! :)

Tonight I'm going to my very first pilates class! I can't wait--I've decided that since I can't control when I get pregnant--I can control getting in better shape. I plan to really revise my diet and eat more fruits & veggies (and less junk food), and do pilates 2 times per week. I am very excited! I will let you all know how it goes.

Hope to come back on Monday to some good updates! :)

:dust:


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys :flower:

Today's my last day of bachelorhood :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm excited, stressed, overwhelmed, delirious, agitated, ecstatic, anticipating, all over the place :yipee::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny:

I'm sending you tons of wishes and :dust: for this month, and will be back in the forum very soon :winkwink:

Loads of love from Greece,

:hugs:


----------



## membas#1

GL tomorrow LaRockera! Have a spectacular day!


----------



## Mrs-C

Hope you had an amazing day LaRockera!

We had our weekend away. I'm still waiting for news either way on the interview. So no BD for us! This is serving as a month of off the craziness.

Any news from anyone??


----------



## membas#1

I'm just 5 DPO, so no news here :) Kinda boring, but I'm sure I'll start questioning every thing my body does here in the next few days :) good thing I have a crazy busy Thurs through Sunday this week...will keep me occupied and my mind too :)


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera, I can't wait to hear about your big day!!!! I hope it was everything you hoped for!!!!! :)

I think the big 'O' day was today...but not postive. No temping, so a little harder to pinpoint. This month was so laid back, it didn't even seem like baby making Bd'ing :) I got my Sandra reading yesterday..she is also predicting a late August conception, with a boy....

Hope we get some good news from the group this month!!

xoxo,
:dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

MinneGirl said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Babydreamer, where are you?! Hope everything is okay! :)
> 
> Not much new here--just waiting for the big O day-which isn't for like another week. Feeling so much more relaxed this month about everything, which has been great, and relieving!
> 
> We are heading on vacation on Thursday to northern WI, our favorite place. We rent a cabin and a ski boat and have a blast! It is always one of my favorite weeks of the year.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous day :dust: to you all! Hoping ONE of us (at least) gets a BFP this month!
> 
> Glad to hear thinkgs are less stressful!! We like to go to northern WI also. Where do you go?? We go up to St. Germaine area in the winter for snowmobiling!! We have been looking into going camping up there sometime this summer. This weekend we are going west of madison. We are also leaving on thursday. Hope you have a great trip!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> We go to Manitowish Waters! Not too far from St. Germaine (small world!). We both went to school in Madison and lived there for several years, post college as well. Great town! You have fun too!Click to expand...

I can't believe you know where Manitowish Waters is! AND you went to Madison! We graduated in 2002...what about you?

We had a great trip up north--lots of waterskiing, boating, cocktails--dinners at Little Bohemia and Aberdeen Lodge (if you're familiar with them). We didn't want to come home!


----------



## LaRockera

Here I am, guys! :happydance:

Thank you SO very much for your support all this time, and your lovely wishes! :kiss: It was all BEAUTIFUL. I was worried about the weather, as it kept changing minute by minute! The very morning of the wedding it was pouring down, and I was really disheartened (the chapel we got married only had an exterior terrace). But then by midday, when I started getting ready, the sun came out, and by seven thirty it was setting, it was warm, it was beautiful. 

What I felt that day, I'd never felt before, and it feels like a dream now. I'm also exhausted, it was all so surreal that day, and it's only now that I see the pictures that I can believe I was actually there.

My next step? Well... A :baby:, hopefully.

So, let's all keep our fingers crossed for multiple July :bfp:!

Sending you tons of love from Greece!

xxx


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay!!!!!!! I'm so happy your wedding turned out so well. Your picture is just beautiful!!! How long are you in Greece for? Is that where you are originally from? Good to have you back in the forum!

Not much new to report here. We have another out of town wedding this weekend, in Madison--so that will be fun! Now I just have to figure out what to wear :) :dohh:

Anyone getting close to testing??????

:af::af:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you honey :hugs:

Yes, I am Greek originally, and plan to stay here for a good two months. And it's good to be back here with you guys :flower:

A week to ovulation for me, I'm not sure how my hormones are doing after all that stress :haha: I think I'll be relaxing now.

So, anybody close to testing?

:dust:


----------



## membas#1

I'm a week from testing. Seems like forever! I'm going to test on 7/13 (those are some lucky numbers for me!). AF would be due 14 or 15th so I'll be testing a few days prior to AF showing. It will be 13DPO--so don't think it's too early. Fx'd but trying not to get my hopes up too much since first cycle TTC...but it's hard not to!

Glad to hear your day was all you hoped for! Your photo is really pretty! I bet it's nice to be back home for a while. Enjoy your time there and get to some relaxing time! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

:hug: Good afternoon, Ladies!

I hope you are all having a fabulous day so far. By the way, what does PMA stand for? I notice a lot of girls on here refer to that...but I haven't figured out what it means...something about a positive attitude? LOL.

A good friend is coming into town tonight and we are doing some hot yoga and going out for sushi and wine :) I'm trying to do all the things I love right now, that I won't be able to do someday (hopefully soon!). Plus, I'm trying to lose a few LB's as well:thumbup:

Maybe it's silly, but I'm really feeling positive about my two psychic readings that both said end of August conception :) AND, I will ovulate at the end of August...I checked! How cool if they were right?! Ahhh, I don't know what I will do when I see that BFP. I'm sure I'll bawl my brains out and then be in total shock!


----------



## membas#1

PMA (positive mental attitude) :)


----------



## Mrs-C

Welcome back! Your pic is gorgeous!

No trying this month for us. We _may_ have a buyer for our place, which means we can get on with moving! :happydance: Will know tomorrow.

It's quite sad how excited I am, but our vet left the practice and couldn't tell us where he was going. BUT I found him today! :happydance:

I'm still waiting to find out about the job, but could that be number three? If it's not, then maybe a :bfp: in the coming months??

PMA me up!

Hope one of you ladies leads the way into first tri soon!


----------



## MinneGirl

I hope you get the job!!! Are you selling your house or a business? Maybe I missed something :) Good luck either way!!

I agree...we need to get someone over to the first tri section soon!!! Hopefully July will be a lucky month for one of us.

We didn't do very much Bd'ing this month--trying a new approach with a little less..maybe DH's swimmers needed to build up more or something. We Bd'd two days before O and the day of O. We'll see if it made any difference :)

I just about tortured myself today at the mall--I went into the infants section and looked at clothes....Ughh...all I want to do is purchase something! All I kept thinking is "will I ever get to come here and buy something for myself?" I HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

Where is everyone? :(


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Where is everyone? :(

lol I'm here :haha:

I'm a bit inertial, but I feel absolutely exhausted- and I look it too! I got faint spots here and there on my face- I guess it's the heat, the sun and the stress of the last weeks. I could sleep all day, seriously. And I'm hungry (I think I may have put a couple of kilos on actually). On the day of the wedding I ate almost nothing (although miraculously I managed to sleep 7 good hours). Then I didn't have time to eat anything at the reception either- and for four or five days onwards, up to today, we still had a lot of socialising to do. I just want to let myself be a couch potato for a few days. 

BTW, I think ovulation is approaching, I do feel my usual arousal moments, and I have cm this time, it was watery yesterday and kind of sticky today, although I'm only looking at my panties, no temping, no OPKs, no charting as per doc's advice. I've decided I'm going to enjoy my summer, have my share of cocktails, coffees etc (I don't drink either in large quantities anyway), and focus on the joy of being a newlywed :wedding:

Fingers crossed, one of you ladies will come with good news to this board soon.

BTW. Anybody heard from CedarWood recently?

xx


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay! Thanks for the post! I haven't heard from CedarWood! BabyDreamer...you must be taking some time off of the boards too?

Yes, LaRockera, you need to get some serious R&R in! I know what you mean about being tired...we went to Maui on our honeymoon and literally slept and ate the ENTIRE time! LOL! :) I did gain several pounds as well!

I'm happy you are enjoying being a newlywed, that is such a fun time. And yes, lots of coffee/cocktails/ etc in now. I'm doing the exact same thing. Did hot yoga last night and then out for sushi and wine :) One of these months, I'm going to abruptly stop, so I'm enoying while I can!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi guys how are you all?

Congrats LaRockera on the wedding, that photo really is gorgeous!
I am trying not to spend too much time on here at the moment, I think it just feeds my symptom spotting obsession!:)
Not that Ive really had many, sore bbs off & on & a few twinges & cramps but thats it. Im not sure how many dpo i am, the opks confuse me a bit. Well AF should be here on Weds if its going to be 25days again so Im trying to wait til then to test. FX she doesnt arrive!


----------



## membas#1

Hi all--8 DPO here and feeling doubtful. Have sore BBs and AF type cramps and weird cramping 6 and 7 DPO, but today started just feeling doubtful for the first time. :shrug:

Hoping I snap out of it and get my PMA back. I have till Tuesday before I'm testing and until Wed/Thur before AF is due so I can't continue feeling so blah for the next week in anticipation! Hope it's just a passing hormone thing....

Hope you are all well.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

stupid stupid me! 
I decided to test this morning even tho I KNOW its too early, & at the 5 min time limit there was nothing, but of course I couldnt help myself & checked it after 20 mins and there was a faint 2nd line! so i had saved the wee just in case & tested an opk & although it wasnt + the line was darker quicker than it has been over the last few days. (Im a poas addict this month & am wasting all my opks by using them as hpt even tho I know the results are not reliable)
Well crap! I dont know what to think, I am going to wait a few more days & test again, but really why cant I just get a 2nd line within the time limit so I dont need to hope like crazy that it was just a delayed + rather than an evap line!!
Stupid stupid me - I should know better but really cant help myself.


----------



## MinneGirl

BabyDreamer82 said:


> stupid stupid me!
> I decided to test this morning even tho I KNOW its too early, & at the 5 min time limit there was nothing, but of course I couldnt help myself & checked it after 20 mins and there was a faint 2nd line! so i had saved the wee just in case & tested an opk & although it wasnt + the line was darker quicker than it has been over the last few days. (Im a poas addict this month & am wasting all my opks by using them as hpt even tho I know the results are not reliable)
> Well crap! I dont know what to think, I am going to wait a few more days & test again, but really why cant I just get a 2nd line within the time limit so I dont need to hope like crazy that it was just a delayed + rather than an evap line!!
> Stupid stupid me - I should know better but really cant help myself.

I do the same thing with my OPK's! Hmmm, I've NEVER had a second line...even after 5 minutes...so I think it's a good sign!! Test again on 12 dpo...that seems to be the first day most girls get their BFP's! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## membas#1

yeah, i broke down and tested tonight at 9 DPO--not even with FMU. HA...BFN of course. SO and I were on a walk and I told him I didn't want to wait till Tuesday to test...he said that's fine...but I barely had 2-3 hours of urine in me and I still tested just to test our first official test. I knew it was early and told SO that this was really early and not with FMU, so we'll test again in a few days with FMU :) Not too disappointed cuz had very little expectations.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how is everyone? Looks like we have testing and soon to be testing going on, FX that we get BFP this month!!! I have had a super busy july so far, alot of camping!!! which is great, it has definately been keeping my mind off of things, preventing me from obsessing. Things are finally calming down, no trips in the near future so i'm sure the obsessing will overtake me...lol. Mrs-C, did you hear anything about the job? I sure hope that you got it!!! I will definately be waiting until af is late before testing, as hard as that is going to be, I just really don't want the upset, even though af is upset enough, seeing that neg. is hard. I sure hope we get a bfp soon out of our group. Please keep us posted on testing results. Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Holy crap Membas...your pregnant!!!!!!! I just looked at your journal after seeing your signature! CONGRATS! You are so lucky to have gotten it on your FIRST try! Send babydust our way!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What did you do? Remind us of your BD schedule, etc.

Ahhhhh....I am happy for you! :)


----------



## LaRockera

Is that right? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats, congrats, congrats!!! :wohoo::headspin::dance::bunny::rain:


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Holy crap Membas...your pregnant!!!!!!! I just looked at your journal after seeing your signature! CONGRATS! You are so lucky to have gotten it on your FIRST try! Send babydust our way!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What did you do? Remind us of your BD schedule, etc.
> 
> Ahhhhh....I am happy for you! :)

Where do you see this, I can't find it---Congrats to you membas!! how exciting!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Look at her TTC journal at the bottom of her signature! She announces and shows her tests in her journal :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Thanks, I found it!! yea!!! Membas, I am so excited for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hopefully this is just the beginning of a wonderful month for our group!!! FX many more BFP to come!!!!


----------



## membas#1

Hi Ladies! Sorry been so busy with work the last 4 days and just exhausted from working in heat. But finally have time to really do some updating--hadn't forgotten to update you ladies, just short on time and energy!

So yeah--at 10DPO I had a faint pos on FRER with evening urine. The next day had the same, slightly darker with FMU (except I had gotten up to pee 4 hours before). Today had v v v faint on dollar tree test (they definitely don't show up as quick as FRER, so if you want to know early, use FRER :) )

It's been very exciting but I'm also sort of holding back till I actually miss my period (due Wednesday). Then it'll probably really sink in :) Also put a call in to doc/nurse and expecting a phone call, just for some reassurance...I have some lower left sided pains and tenderness...remind me of my cyst pain and could very well be that, but want to be sure I don't just brush it off as nothing. I'm sure all is well. Hoping for a darker BFP soon! That would make me feel good too! Photos of my BFPs are in my journal--here's my chart for this month. 

You can see our BD schedule was INSANE. Let me explain that normally I O around CD 15 or 16. Well on CD 11 (ish?) i started getting lots of EWCM, so thought O was coming early--we had made a plan that at least for the two or so days I have EWCM (normally) we'd BD every 12 hours (or so...twice a day when possible on really fertile days). Well with the arrival of early EWCM, and thinking O was coming, we got after it. O came as planned on CD 16, but I had EWCM for ~5 days, and not knowing if egg was coming early--we just kept going...we BD 13 times in 8 days! HA. 

I had read mixed reviews about doing it too much and sperm not being strong enough/plentiful enough, but that wasn't the case with us....we figured SO was young and healthy--never smokes, hardly drinks, eats very well etc...He took zinc every day and also Dr. Ron's testicle supplement (it's freeze dried bovine testicle--Dr. Ron is a naturopath in the north east US, and has 30 years plus experience--they recommended the Ovary extract for me in the month or so before TTC and the Testicle extract for him...sort of the theory that you will benefit your organs if you eat the healthy organs from healthy animals). You can look up Dr Ron's supplements online. He's very much into traditional foods and diet. 

So for me, I have taken EPO for a few months, and it really kicked in this month! I heard it takes a few months. I did a cervical mucus ferning test and had full ferning for 2 days--that's the best fertile mucus. Around CD 12-14 I drank a cup of grapefruit juice each day. Not too much, just a bit. I really like it and we eat grapefruits often, so this is pretty regular for us, but I heard it may help. I also take fermented cod liver oil each day (Dr. Ron's website), mineral supplements, multivitamin and FA. We eat farm fresh eggs daily (2/day), real butter, fresh meats/local/non hormone injected, and stay away from processed foods. We've been doing these habits for a very long time, but made sure in the month before TTC that we really stuck with the foods, especially getting in the eggs. We follow a lot of the diet rec's from Weston A Price (google Weston A Price pregnancy diet). I'm a very regular cycle, and have been tracking temps/mucus for 8 cycles (4 with Mirena and 4 post removal). I have to say this was by far the most EWCM I have ever had, and the lowest temps I have ever had! 

Sorry I feel like this is a book now. Just wanted to share what we did in case it may help anyone else. 

So that's what we did :) and it worked :) 

:dust: :dust: and luck to you all! I'm not really ready to move over to the 1st trimester folks since I like the few threads I'm on here...so if there are no objections, I'd like to stick around with you all some more. But I understand if there are folks who would prefer I move on. Just let me know. Best of luck to you all! I wish for you all speedy BFPs!


----------



## membas#1

oops here's my chart
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LaRockera

Membas, we're a team! Of course we'd like you to stick around :hugs:, you're the very representation of optimism :flower: Congratulations, honey :happydance::happydance::happydance:

An update for me, I'm actually very relieved to notice ewcm on my panties this month :flasher: I was a bit worried as my previous cycle was not just weird but also hard to assert for (an upcoming :wedding:, a 12-hour journey, air and taxi transits included, change of climate from 15 Celsius to 30 etc). It made me anxious. But now I'm relieved, and to be fair, I will follow the doc's advice and forget about temping, charting and observing all together, at least for the summer months. I feel a burden has been lifted off me, and so, at the moment, just on my 2nd cycle of ttc, I really want to take it easy (whatever that means, and however possible it may be).

To be fair, although we've been living together for six years, the idea of being married creates a plethora of different emotions inside you, all of which I plan to fully absorb and enjoy as a newlywed- this is why I'm (supposedly :blush:) taking it easy. I'd be grateful if I did manage to get a :bfp: during the year, but I think since I put my mind at ease now, I'm actually ready and willing to enjoy the ride :happydance:

So: congratulations to our pal, who's going to reserve some nice seats on the first tri boards. I'm very excited someone from our group made the start, and fingers crossed, we'll all join her sooner or later.

:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Holy moly---that is A LOT of bd'ing!!!!! Maybe we will try the twice a day plan next month (if we need to) as well! I thought once a day was slightly exhausting though--after about day 7!! :) Yes, please stick around and give us updates--and send lots of dust our way. Hopefully we will all be joining you SOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## membas#1

A healthy dose of dust for you all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

RE: excessive BDing...it's not so bad if you can target your few most fertile days and just do it 2x day on a few days--I was done by the time we got through O--i love my man and i love to BD, but I was done and my lady bits needed some serious time off! If i hadn't gotten the early days of EWCM we would have done the 2x day on CD 15, 16, 17...SO was surely happy with all the BDing action...but even he needed a break--for a day! I needed about 3 days off! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

You give me inspiration!!! If I need to next month, we are trying the 2x per day thing! :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh I just can't express how happy I am for you membas!!! I know I said it already but congrats!!! This is so exciting!!! You make me want to test early. I'm only 10 DPO, but I know that's when you found out, it's making it really hard to wait!!! I have been symptom spotting like I did last month due to the fact that I did last month and could have sworn I had all these symptoms just to be let down. I did take note to the fact that on saturday while camping around noon I got this wave a nausea and on saturday night when trying to fall asleep at like 1 am I was super nausous. I laid in bed for like an hour debating if i should just get up and puke. I'm probably just grasping, but I'm am trying to have a pma.


----------



## membas#1

Thanks Dragonfly. I think it depends on how you will feel if it's neg at 10 DPO. I sort of when into it thinking "ok, it's early...still 5 days before AF, this will probably be BFN", especially cuz it wasn't FMU. That's the same attitude I had at 9 DPO and got BFN and really wasn't too disappointed cuz it was early. So if you have the attitude that it's early and BFN more likely than not, it's easier to see it and move on to the next day. I know that feeling gets harder the closer AF gets, but you aren't out till she gets here, right?! I thought I'd wait till 13 to test, but I couldn't :) 

As for symptom spotting--I did a ton of it :) Cant' remember if I listed my symptoms in my past post...but the short of it (what was different from AF anyways) sore nipples, waves of light headed feelings, gassy and most recently pressure in uterus..not quite AF cramps but fullness/pressure from inside. 

Good luck!

MinnieGirl--I'd say if you have to, and I'm hoping you won't! Then shoot for those 2x daily to fall day before O, day of O, and day after O. That's what I was originally going for....and we did try to space them out by at least 12 hours. :) GL to you! Hoping you wont' have to try this method!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey Membas! Congrats that is really really awesome news!!! Im so happy for you, you musts be thrilled. 
Oh how exciting, one of us finally have a BFP, fx theres more to come this month.

As for me, ive been testing every day since i got that stupid evap line, & so far nothing, at least i dont think so - not sure if im making myself see faint lines cos i want one so much. But Im feeling really positive this month which is a bit of a change, by now ive normally decided that the witch is coming. So AF is due tomorrow if its going to be a 25 day cycle again, I hope it does arrive tomorrow if Im not preggo, otherwise Im gonna go crazy waiting for it.

Its so so cool to see a bfp finally, yay for Membas!
:dust::dust: For the rest of us!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay...we need more BFP's! Let's keep em' coming!! BabyDreamer, Fx'd for you! I hope the witch doesn't show up!

I'm 8 dpo (my ticker is off) today and not feeling very hopeful. I have absolutely NO symptoms...nothing. My boobs usually hurt, but nope, not this month. Maybe around 10dpo something will start to change?! It's pretty boring not even being able to symptom spot! LOL :) 

I had a really bad day on Sunday. I found out one of my best friends is pregnant--and was only off the pill for one month. I'm happy for her, but feel so dissapointed at the same time, feeling like everyone is going to pass me up, and I'll be left with no baby. I just want it SO bad...I know you all can relate. So I had about a 30 mn pity party for myself and then picked myself up brushed myself off.


----------



## MinneGirl

Dragonfly, just noticed you are approaching testing as well! We are all starting to have similar cycles! :) Keeping everything crossed for you girls!


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Dragonfly, just noticed you are approaching testing as well! We are all starting to have similar cycles! :) Keeping everything crossed for you girls!

I am trying to hard not to test early:wacko: I have not been symptom spotting like I was last cycle so that has been making it a bit easier, but maybe I have not been doing so because I don't really have any symptoms:shrug: MinneGirl as far as not having any symptoms, that is not a bad thing. Many people don't have any symptoms and they get their BFP. With that being said, many people feel they have symptoms( ah um, me last month:haha:) and they aren't pregnant. so you really can't go by that. I have my FX and sending lots of babydust for me and my ttc buddies!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

well AF isnt here this morning yay, but i got another bfn so bugger.
Ive been trying not to symptom spot too much & i havent real had many anyway. Ive had really sore bbs, not so much to touch but much more than normal, but Ive been taking Maca this cycle & I think I read somewhere that it can make your bbs hurt? Other than that just some cramping, real runny nose (but it is winter here & really cold) & lack of bloating.


----------



## MinneGirl

Fx'd BabyDreamer!!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Thanks MinneGirl, fx for you too!!


----------



## dragonfly26

I sure hope you get your BFP!!! Tons of babydust for you!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## membas#1

:dust: to you BabyDreamer! Hope you get your BFP in the next few days! Well actually I hope you ALL get your BFPs in the next few days--there are several of you right in the same part of 2WW. GL! Fx'd! :dust: :dust: :dust::af::af::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies!! Well I went home this evening and I just couldn't wait until the weekend to test, so I did and I got it!!!:bfp:I can't believe it, I am just beside myself w/excitement. My dh said I better go to the store and get more just in case that one was faulty, so I did, I had to wait an hour so I could pee and sure enough, I swear it was positive before I even finished peeing. I am just amazed how fast and dark they are, YAY!!!! Fx and baby dust for my ladies:dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







penny 200.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8









penny 201.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## membas#1

YAY Dragonfly! I'm so thrilled for you!!!!!! You must be so freaking excited! We'll be bump buddies! Happy day to you:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## MinneGirl

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Two in two days.....OMG! Dragonfly....CONGRATS! What month was this for you?! Did you do anything different? Please share ALL details!:)

We need to keep this streak going--big time!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhhhh! I am SO thrilled for you!


----------



## MinneGirl

Just changed my signature dragonfly....ahhh....I hope I can join you soooooonnnn!!!!!


----------



## membas#1

You will MinnieGirl!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh my God Dragonfly that is awesome, Im so happy for you!! oh i could almost cry:happydance:

Please do share all the details, I really hope this is a streak. 
I want a BFP too!!!


----------



## membas#1

pouring on the babydust for those in waiting
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Two in two days.....OMG! Dragonfly....CONGRATS! What month was this for you?! Did you do anything different? Please share ALL details!:)
> 
> We need to keep this streak going--big time!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhh! I am SO thrilled for you!

Thanks ladies, don't think that it has set in. I didn't really do anything special. I was not charting or temping so really was just guessing when o was. I've been having 28-30 day cycles so Ijust figured when I would o based on that and having a 14 day lp. We bd like we normally would in the first part of the month, then we did it every other day during what I suspected was my fertile time. This is my second month trying and I must say, that definately felt like I had more symptoms last time that I did this time. I am crossing my fingers and sending tons of baby dust:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust


----------



## LaRockera

Congrats, my beautiful babes! :flower::flower::flower:

:happydance::cake::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny:

Dragonfly, I'm THRILLED for you my love :happydance: You so very deserved it, like all the girls do, and hopefully Minnegirl, Winston, Babydreamer, Cedarwood and Mrs-C, we'll all join in in the following months.

I'd expect at least one more :bfp: this month- some of you ladies are still on the 2WW :winkwink: As the time goes by you'll see we'll have :bfp:s coming our way- statistics say so :thumbup:! 

Keep your heads up, ladies! Line is getting shorter :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes, the line is getting shorter :) Eventually, we all do have to get our very own :bfp: right?!

Dragonfly & Membas, you two need to hold spots for us on the first trimester section, so we can join you in the coming months :) So don't you two go dissapearing on us!!

Pretty uneventful for me here. Still feeling no symptoms whatsoever, so pretty boring 2WW. The only thing happening is some major breakouts on the face...seriously, I feel like I am 16 again :dohh: 

Send me some :dust: they say everything comes in "threes" right? :)

xoxo


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & LaRockera...are you O'ing today?! Any CM this month?! I know last month you couldn't find any...although I'm sure that had to do with the fact that you were getting MARRIED :) GL!


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Oh & LaRockera...are you O'ing today?! Any CM this month?! I know last month you couldn't find any...although I'm sure that had to do with the fact that you were getting MARRIED :) GL!

Thanks for asking hon :hugs:

Well, not sure what happened last cycle but I'm pretty sure the :wedding: had something to do with it:haha: So I was anxious as to this cycle as well, although AF had been normal, as it'd always been. Anyhow, this month started out with sticky/creamy/watery cm and it was not until I went to swim in the sea that I noticed a stretchy glod on my bikini briefs when I returned, that had a tiny bit of spotting :thumbup: That was two days ago. Yesterday I had a lot of cramping and low abdomen pain, but that may have been from doing housework and walking (my gyno's told me that all nerves from our backs end up there, so it's not always our ovaries or womb that hurt). Anyway, I'm sure I ovulated one of these days, although I'm not temping any more, as I think it caused me a great deal of stress the previous cycle. I think we'll be sticking to this plan, meaning no OPKs, temping et al, just a bit more :sex: during my fertile week. 

Fingers crossed you'll get a :bfp: this cycle too, honey :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yep, I bet you have O'd or are O'ing today. I always get the EWCM the two days before O & sometimes the day of O. Yay! You're body is back to normal! I agree, no temping for me anymore either! WAY too stressful. 

Swimming in the sea sounds fantastic! :) Wish I could join you!

:hug:


----------



## membas#1

I'm not disappearing or going anywhere :) still keeping up with you ladies daily! I do wish for speedy BFPs for you all! Not much really to report for me...not having a lot of symptoms, had more in my 2WW :haha: some AF cramping and ovary twinges (which have me a tad nervous)...but all in all...feeling good.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs-C

Congrats to you both! It's great news.

No news for me on the job - it's not looking hopeful. The offer didn't come on our apartment. We have another viewing tomorrow and a sort of second viewing on Sunday. It's also my birthday on Sunday. DH has plans for Sat, Sun and Mon. I'm being spoiled. As AF was due Sun/Mon and with the job, we didn't try this month. Didn't want to be dissapointed on my birthday when she showed.

I'm feeling low all around. I may even have to go to WTT :cry:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey Mrs-C its my birthday on Sunday too!

Well AF still isnt here & im still getting BFN, so i guess I just have to wait. I really hope I do get a BFP it would be the BEST birthday prezzie! But Im losing optimism...


----------



## MinneGirl

Chin up Mrs. C--it's only a matter of time until you have YOUR BFP! Everything happens for a reason...I really believe that! :)


----------



## membas#1

^^^what minnie said! :hugs:

<---birthday tuesday....a few cancers in this bunch :) :) :)


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> Congrats to you both! It's great news.
> 
> No news for me on the job - it's not looking hopeful. The offer didn't come on our apartment. We have another viewing tomorrow and a sort of second viewing on Sunday. It's also my birthday on Sunday. DH has plans for Sat, Sun and Mon. I'm being spoiled. As AF was due Sun/Mon and with the job, we didn't try this month. Didn't want to be dissapointed on my birthday when she showed.
> 
> I'm feeling low all around. I may even have to go to WTT :cry:

No. Ooooh, no. Nope, no no no. 

That's not the right attitude [-X

You'll be fine, honey! :hugs: You're just having a difficult month- and we all do get one every now and again. My cycle was a mess in June- do you think this made my wedding any less brilliant? Nope, not a chance.

Some will get a BFP this month, some others next month, some others in September, and so the story goes. I understand those :bfp: can get one agitated- still very happy for your buddies :happydance:- but at the same time making you ask 'when is it going to be my turn? :nope: Well, I'm sure both membas and dragonfly had the same question and agony a month ago :haha: And after your :bfp: some others will have the same agony, but share your joy at the same time.

So, Mrs-C, Babydreamer, Minnegirl and all the rest of us ladies, I'll repeat again, the line is getting shorter :haha: Grit your teeth and stand for a little while longer.


----------



## MinneGirl

Ah, LaRockera...you are our voice of reason, aren't you?! :) Mrs-C, it is very true! And I understand completely where you are, as we have been TTC just about the same amount of time. At least you have age on your side! I am almost 30! Yikes! You WILL have a baby! You just need to have a positive outlook on life. Keep in mind the 20% statistic and keep on tryin' each month! One month will be YOUR month and we'll all be here to share your joy (even if we are still in "line"):) 

I hope your day today is better. Maybe you need to treat yourself to something special..even if it is a good cup of coffee or a scone or something :)

As for me...I'm 10 DPO today and not feeling very hopeful. I have NO symptoms...a very weird month. My boobs don't even hurt. I don't get it. I usually have all kinds of "symptoms" so who knows. Our bodies are so mysterious, aren't they? :dohh:

:hug: to you all!


----------



## LaRockera

Yeah, I'm the voice of reason.

For everyone else but myself, of course :haha:


----------



## membas#1

Calling all ladies---chin up and PMA! It's really gonna happen for everyone on this thread--it is just a matter of the right time and only your body can decide when that right time is. :hugs: :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

membas#1 said:


> Calling all ladies---chin up and PMA! It's really gonna happen for everyone on this thread--it is just a matter of the right time and only your body can decide when that right time is. :hugs: :dust: :dust: :hugs:

Yes, I think this is absolutely correct :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

How old is everyone here? I'll start--I'm 34 on Tuesday :)
If we've gone over this before, forgive me, I never recall....


----------



## LaRockera

Hey :flower:

I'm 29 (and a half in August :haha:)

xx


----------



## MinneGirl

I'm 29 and a half too (in September) :)


----------



## Mrs-C

I'm 24 on sunday. We do have some good news... we have TWO second viewings booked in - for Sunday :dohh: Of all the days I wanted a lie in! But hey, maybe I will get a great birthday present - a sold sign!

Still no news on the job. Found another internal one. I will have to wait 6 months once I get one before the pay rise, so I was thinking I would have to wait. But to hell, once I get one - they can't not give it to me because I'm preggers.

Thanks for the boost - I needed it!


----------



## membas#1

glad you are feeling more positive mrs-c. also exciting that you have 2 second viewings...gl!


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm 26 , 27 in december, my OH is 28, 29 in january. I'm feeling a little blahhh today, not really sure why. I am not having any symptoms other than being super tired. Not sure that I could call this a symptom as I think I am always tired. I just learned today that my uncle from california is coming out to visit tomorrow. I haven't seen him in years, I'm pretty excited about that, so I think I will spend the day saturday with him, my grandparents, and my parents. It will be nice to catch up. I have two friends with birthdays on saturday as well so will probably do something in the evening saturday with them. Once again it's going to be a busy weekend. I'm trying to gather up all the stuff we no longer use and is just sitting around collecting dust, and have a garage sale or giv it away. It is quite the project, but since my dh gets home from work much earlier than me he has been doing a kick ass job of de-cluttering. 
Just want to let you ladies know that I am crossing my fingers that you get your BFP's and we can all be in first tri together!!! I'm not sure that I can move over without you, so I am sending tons and tons of baby dust your way:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Mrs-C said:


> I'm 24 on sunday. We do have some good news... we have TWO second viewings booked in - for Sunday :dohh: Of all the days I wanted a lie in! But hey, maybe I will get a great birthday present - a sold sign!
> 
> Still no news on the job. Found another internal one. I will have to wait 6 months once I get one before the pay rise, so I was thinking I would have to wait. But to hell, once I get one - they can't not give it to me because I'm preggers.
> 
> Thanks for the boost - I needed it!

That's super exciting about the viewings. I am so jealous, I wish we could be selling. It unfortunately is not a possiblity for probably years, unless of couse we came into a large sum of money, don't think that will happen though:haha: FX you get sale this weekend:flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

LaRockera said:


> Mrs-C said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to you both! It's great news.
> 
> No news for me on the job - it's not looking hopeful. The offer didn't come on our apartment. We have another viewing tomorrow and a sort of second viewing on Sunday. It's also my birthday on Sunday. DH has plans for Sat, Sun and Mon. I'm being spoiled. As AF was due Sun/Mon and with the job, we didn't try this month. Didn't want to be dissapointed on my birthday when she showed.
> 
> I'm feeling low all around. I may even have to go to WTT :cry:
> 
> No. Ooooh, no. Nope, no no no.
> 
> That's not the right attitude [-X
> 
> You'll be fine, honey! :hugs: You're just having a difficult month- and we all do get one every now and again. My cycle was a mess in June- do you think this made my wedding any less brilliant? Nope, not a chance.
> 
> Some will get a BFP this month, some others next month, some others in September, and so the story goes. I understand those :bfp: can get one agitated- still very happy for your buddies :happydance:- but at the same time making you ask 'when is it going to be my turn? :nope: Well, I'm sure both membas and dragonfly had the same question and agony a month ago :haha: And after your :bfp: some others will have the same agony, but share your joy at the same time.
> 
> So, Mrs-C, Babydreamer, Minnegirl and all the rest of us ladies, I'll repeat again, the line is getting shorter :haha: Grit your teeth and stand for a little while longer.Click to expand...

LaRockera - thankyou! I woke up this morning to find the :witch: had got me & i was so upset,:cry: then I read this post & you made me feel heaps better - thankyou:hugs:

I really thought I had it this month my bbs have been so sore & I didnt have many other symptoms & AF didnt arrive as normal, but I guess the Maca did its thing, I had read that it can make your bbs sore & help regulate your cycle. oh well, crap . I spent a fortune on hpts this month if DP knew he would go nuts at me.

Oh Im 28 on Sunday.


----------



## MinneGirl

Awwww, BabyDreamer! I'm really sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: Obviously, we all know how you feel! And we've all spent a fortune on HPT's, so don't feel an ounce of guilt over that either! In fact, I just POAS (even though I shouldn't have) and of course it was negative...but hey, once you get that urge, it's impossible to stop :dohh:

BabyDreamer, maybe this month you can try OPK's...just to make sure you're timing it right. I really recommend the ditital ones, as then you don't have to interpret the results. If nothing else, it gives me peace of mind each month that we aren't missing the prime time...:)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I have just been looking online for more opks, i did try them last cycle but i never really got a +, i think i will try digital this time & Im also gonna give preseed a try. Ive just been reading about using fresh egg white but i dont think i could do it, the idea kinda grosses me out!
Sorry bout the BFN, it always dissappoints even when you know its too early.


----------



## LaRockera

Babydreamer, I'm glad I could help a bit :flower: though be sure I'm struggling to practice my own preaching :haha:

Minnegirl, I stubbornly refuse to use hpts. I'll only get them if AF is late- as it never is. In fact, I think I know my body a bit too well- if I get normal AF symptoms I might just think I'm out again, although I know that sometimes AF and preg. symptoms can be the same.

I still refuse to temp. I think I got my days right this cycle- although not sure which day I ovulated exactly. But we did :sex: three times during my fertile week, so I'm sure I got at least _close_ to the day :haha:

On a separate level, I'm trying not to get stressed or agitated but the circumstances (grrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:) don't help at all.

First, I'm obliged to go through all that obnoxious Greek bureaucracy for my wedding. Then, which is the grrrrr-est of all :grr::grr::grr:) my lovable Uni has decided to mess with me yet again! The refuse to let me keep my supervisor as an external (she's going to another Uni) and they claim their decision is final and basically don't give a $&@* about me :saywhat: I bet all this stress does NOT possibly help :growlmad:

Oh well...


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Gals!

A beautiful day here in MN, so I can't complain :) My sister is coming into town in about three hours and I can't wait--I hardly ever see her, so it is a special treat when I do. 

LaRockera, what does "uni" mean? I'm guessing you are talking about work? Sorry, I don't understand the terminiology in your last post. And you are smart not to have HPT in the house--I bought 40 of them at Costco when this "journey" began, which was stupid :dohh: I really am not testing now until the witch is late, which like you, she NEVER is.

Just checked the boobs, nope, not sore. Just looked at em, nope, no bigger. Darn it! :haha:

BabyDreamer, like I always say to you girls-I hope you treated yourself to something nice when the witch got you. Hopefully now you have picked yourself back up and are rollin' along again. New plan of action, new month :)

I'm not sure when my plan of action will be for next cycle...that will be the start of cycle 6 (uggh). Maybe try preseed again or softcups? Oh well, I guess I'll cross that bridge on Sunday if the witch shows up. Can't dwell yet!

Alright, I'm off to get some :coffee: which I still didn't kick, and now don't plan to. I spoke with my Dr, and she said a cup in the am is not going to affect ANYTHING, and to keep life as NORMAL as possible. :happydance:

Cheers!


----------



## membas#1

Definitely enjoy your coffee! 

LaRockera, sorry you are having stresses there and with school. That's a real bummer! I hope it hasn't taken away from your newlywed time! :) 

Babydreamer--I found the digi OPKs my fave as the smiley face is so easy to read :) But I never detected my surge this past month. I probably wasn't testing enough or at the right times. It caused me to panic over nothing really. The eggwhite thing makes sense but yeah, not sure if i could try it...perhaps preeseed is the way to go. I've never seen the stuff so I don't know. 

GL ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LaRockera

Hey :flower:

Uni-university. Everything still up in the air :dohh:

Regarding coffee, yes, this is exactly what my doc told me. I rarely ever have more than one cup a day anyway, and sometimes I just replace it with a decaf, so don't plan to cut down on it either- if only because altering my life rhythms altogether will stress me out. Same goes for alcohol. I don't really drink, so I don't plan to have juice on my occasional nights our, unless I'm in my 2WW, and after the 4dpo (I hear nothing goes to the embryo until implantation occurs). But once pregnant I won't be touching the thing at all.

3dpo today and so utterly bored. I do have my usual luteal phase first symptom though, which is mood swings. I can't help but wonder if only I don't know my body a bit too well... This feel just another pre-AF period- is it the same hormone that makes you moody before AF and before pregnancy I wonder... It strikes me at such precision that I'm giving up hope almost a bit too early.

Oh well... que sera sera...


----------



## membas#1

hey dont' give up hope this early. your mood swing this early is the progesterone kicking into gear...it gets higher and peaks around 6-8 DPO. the mood swing you get before AF is likely progesterone decreasing to allow AF. I have been getting more mood swings for the last week and I am thinking that's progesterone increasing even more (as my temps are way up there) and pregnancy hormones kicking in too. the mood swings are about the shifts in hormones....but i know wiht my cycles, i sometimes felt moody for almost my entire LP--i blame progesterone! :)


----------



## LaRockera

membas#1 said:


> hey dont' give up hope this early. your mood swing this early is the progesterone kicking into gear...it gets higher and peaks around 6-8 DPO. the mood swing you get before AF is likely progesterone decreasing to allow AF. I have been getting more mood swings for the last week and I am thinking that's progesterone increasing even more (as my temps are way up there) and pregnancy hormones kicking in too. the mood swings are about the shifts in hormones....but i know wiht my cycles, i sometimes felt moody for almost my entire LP--i blame progesterone! :)

Thanks, membas! :flower:

I just posted a question with aspect to that in the 2WW but I think this very well answers it! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hey Membas..did you ever take your temp during the day? I ask because while my morning temps are always very "normal" in terms of pre and post-O....my day time temps are VERY low. Just curious if your temps during the day are still really high? I've posted this before in the regular forums and nobody ever gives me a good answer. I think my day time temps are way too low. I just took my temp now--96.2 :( But I'm not charting or temping this month--I simply took it to HOPE I'd see like 98.8 and be happy. Nope, apparently I'm freezing in this 90 degree humidity? :(


----------



## membas#1

I've been taking daytime temps this week since BFP...high--I'm sure I sometimes took temps in daytime before but don't recall comparison to waking BBT. I think daytime temps can go up or down from BBT...not always higher--but I may be wrong. My daytime temp yesterday ranged from 99.5-100! I'm usually a 97.9-98.2 kind of gal. Not sure if I really answered your question...but you can probably google "daytime temp 96" and see what you come up with. ?


----------



## membas#1

Oh I should mention that my temps didn't skyrocket till 13 DPO--3 days after my faint BFP...at 13 DPO i was 98.8 BBT, before that I was 98.4-98.6


----------



## MinneGirl

Hmmm, thanks Membas! I don't know why my daytime temps are always so low. Very strange. I just checked 97.3 now, so a little better...but doubtful I'm preggo, that is for sure.

Any of you non-preggo gals, let me know if you ever take your daytime temp what it is....much higher or lower than waking temp. I would be really thanksful.


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG, so I I forgot to mention yesterday and today I SWORE I had EWCM, but I thought, noway, AF is almost here, etc. So then today, I took an OPK just to make sure...and sure enough got a :) with like 4 drops of pee (I didn't have to go at all). WHAT?! So I guess I am about to ovulate AGAIN, or just didn't yet. This is strange!!!!!!!!!!!! I just took a HPT to make sure I'm not preggo and it was as negative as negative can be :(

The weird thing is, in my psychic reading from Sandra, she said that this cycle would be extremely different from other cycles....and I thought she was full of it. So this is a little creepy! I haven't been charting, so I would have never known! Time to get BUSY again I guess!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Ugggh, feeling crappy :( I took my temp again this morning and really low--def haven't ovulated still...or maybe I just am not going to this month. I don't get it. I'm not pregnant, I've had two really strong surges of LH, CD 12 and CD 25, both with loads of ewcm, but then no temp rise? I don't know what to think. I guess I just have to wait on the witch at this point and think maybe this month was annovulatory? Why can't this be easier? Feeling really frustrated at my body right now. And just found out ANOTHER friend got preggo on her first attempt....seriously....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Ugggh, feeling crappy :( I took my temp again this morning and really low--def haven't ovulated still...or maybe I just am not going to this month. I don't get it. I'm not pregnant, I've had two really strong surges of LH, CD 12 and CD 25, both with loads of ewcm, but then no temp rise? I don't know what to think. I guess I just have to wait on the witch at this point and think maybe this month was annovulatory? Why can't this be easier? Feeling really frustrated at my body right now. And just found out ANOTHER friend got preggo on her first attempt....seriously....:cry::cry::cry:

How can you have positive OPKs without ovulating? Could you be ovulating like, now? Temp's supposed to dip on ovulation.

Perhaps you should follow my example and not temp for a while? :shrug: And do call your doc if what you want some peace of mind :thumbup:

Nothing much on my front. Just sending emails back and forth to the university- oh, the joy of it :growlmad:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: I'm sorry Minnegirl. Having a weird cycle thrown into the mix this month surely doesn't help. Do you get any kind of O pains that help you decide if O happened? Try to keep the PMA and here's some :dust: for you. :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugggh, feeling crappy :( I took my temp again this morning and really low--def haven't ovulated still...or maybe I just am not going to this month. I don't get it. I'm not pregnant, I've had two really strong surges of LH, CD 12 and CD 25, both with loads of ewcm, but then no temp rise? I don't know what to think. I guess I just have to wait on the witch at this point and think maybe this month was annovulatory? Why can't this be easier? Feeling really frustrated at my body right now. And just found out ANOTHER friend got preggo on her first attempt....seriously....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> How can you have positive OPKs without ovulating? Could you be ovulating like, now? Temp's supposed to dip on ovulation.
> 
> Perhaps you should follow my example and not temp for a while? :shrug: And do call your doc if what you want some peace of mind :thumbup:
> 
> Nothing much on my front. Just sending emails back and forth to the university- oh, the joy of it :growlmad:Click to expand...

I don't know! We will do the deed again today just in case. I HAVEN'T been temping this month! I was taking a break off to ease the stress level. So I thought I was about to get my period, until the ewcm appeared AGAIN, so I took an OPK and it was :).....so I temped this am, just to see if my temps were high (indicating ovulation), and they were not. I will temp ONCE more tomorrow, if they are still low--I throw in the towel for this cycle. No clue what is happening.


----------



## MinneGirl

membas#1 said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry Minnegirl. Having a weird cycle thrown into the mix this month surely doesn't help. Do you get any kind of O pains that help you decide if O happened? Try to keep the PMA and here's some :dust: for you. :hugs:

Thanks :hugs: no, no O pains....wish I did though!


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Gals!
Well, no AF, no BFP and no significant temp rise. So much for my "regular" cycle :dohh: Oh well, I guess one of these won't kill me--I just hope I 'O' next month so I can have a shot at catching the egg! :)

Great weekend--Friday my sister was in town, we went shopping and out for lunch and the my DH and I took her to a really fun outside restaurant for dinner/live music. Sat, we had friends over for a BBQ and cards.:thumbup:

Hope you ladies are great!! Dragonfly, has it sunk in yet that you are PREGNANT??!!!! 

:hugs:to you all!


----------



## LaRockera

Hmmm... I thought I had an anovulatory cycle last month, but AF arrived on time and lasted as normal. Don't convince yourself you're having an anovulatory btw. Keep testing, until she shows :winkwink:

By the way, I just posted a question in the 2WW. I'm currently 6dpo or something. I have arranged for an appointment to wax my bikini line tomorrow, but I'm now having second thoughts. You'd reckon it's a bad idea?

:shrug:


----------



## MinneGirl

I think it is just fine to have a bikini wax :) I can't imagine that is going to screw anything up! :winkwink:

Yeah, I am not convinced I am not ovulating right now...I just know I didn't back on CD 13, when I thought I did. We'll wait and see what happens now :) I think I'm in the 2WW again, ahhhhh! Two in a row is torture!:haha:


----------



## Mrs-C

Right. I think it's back on! I'm on cd2 (arrived at 00.10 on my birthday - glad we didn't try this month!)

Anyway, what do you think to this. I always had really painful AF, that's why I went on the pill so young. The last two AF have been like the old days. Awful in some ways, great in the sense - maybe - I'm back to full on OV?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> Right. I think it's back on! I'm on cd2 (arrived at 00.10 on my birthday - glad we didn't try this month!)
> 
> Anyway, what do you think to this. I always had really painful AF, that's why I went on the pill so young. The last two AF have been like the old days. Awful in some ways, great in the sense - maybe - I'm back to full on OV?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

I think that's a great sign, Mrs-C. In that respect, I think your :bfp: may be just around the corner.

I'm still indecisive, to wax or not to wax at 7dpo? Please vote :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

Happy belated Birthday, Mrc-C :happydance::cake: I hope you had a great bday...other than AF being around! I think it is a great sign as well that AF is back to normal for you! I hope this is YOUR month!!:thumbup:

My vote is: YES, get the wax! :haha:


----------



## LaRockera

Blimey, I'm SUCH an idiot! :blush: Of course, happy birthday, Mrs-C! Can't believe I forgot about that!

:cake::cake::cake:

Perhaps a belated birthday present awaits at the end of your next cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs-C

Thanks ladies! Happy birthday to the other birthday girls over this week.

I hope it's a good sign - I can't keep up with the pain every month. Be good for us to go through into first tri together, following the leaders!

As for the wax - I couldn't do it - not because of TTC, but just couldn't do it! :nope:

Up for a game of 'what would be your due date?' For the next cycle, mine would be 25 April 2010.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

i would be 22nd April 2011... oh how nice that would be!


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> i would be 22nd April 2011... oh how nice that would be!

We'd be soo close!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

We would, it would be brilliant!! FX super tight for us!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Right, Im sick of AF, Im ready for o to roll round so we can get to business!!


----------



## membas#1

Happy belated birthday Mrs-C! Ours are close... Mine's tomorrow...34! 

RE: the wax--I probably wouldn't...but maybe that's cuz i'm chicken sh*t! :haha: I wouldn't even have an orgasm on 6 & 7 DPO this past month cuz I thought I was implanting :haha: :haha: I know I know...silly.


----------



## MinneGirl

I don't know what my due date would be :( I don't even know if I ovulated!!! Still no sign of AF...wtf?!


----------



## MinneGirl

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear *Membas*, Happy Birthday to you! :cake::dance::headspin::wohoo:

Well girls, today is MUCH better....I think I ovulated!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Temps were FINALLY up nice and high this am, so I likely ovulated on Sunday...and we BD'd on Saturday afternoon, so there is a TINY chance maybe we caught the egg. So I am back in the 2WW, although very little chance that this is my month-so I'll spend my energy this month cheering you girls on! I have good feelings!! :)


----------



## LaRockera

Happy birthday, Membas :cake: I think this is going to be a very special birthday for you :flower:

I went ahead and had that bikini wax that hurt like HELL :wacko: and then when I got home I checked my thread and found out that it can indeed be dangerous at this stage ](*,) 

Voila: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/373973-bikini-hair-removal-2ww.html#post6195523

Minnegirl, I'm very happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: Perhaps this'll be our third for the month? Like I said, three's my favourite number, we _gotta _have a third :bfp: for good luck :flower:


----------



## membas#1

Thanks for the bday wishes ladies :) Not a lot planned for the day--SO is working till 8 tonight, but we'll get some ice cream from my fave place--YAY. We went out Friday for an early celebration since we knew today he'd be busy. 

Minne, you definitely have a good chance with BDing the day before O! :dust: to you!

LaRockera--woulnd't worry too much about the wax....lots of people get preggers without trying and don't stop doing all the things they like to do in the 2WW period--drinking, smoking, waxing :) whatever....you'll be fine!


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, how is everyone?? Happy Belated birthday to you Mrc-c, and happy birthday to you membas!!! La Rockera, I never would have guessed waxing could be harmful, but like membas said, many girls do alot worse things when they are in tww and pregnant, so I wouldn't worry about it. Minnegirl, if you did it saturday and you o'd on sunday, that is perfect!!! you definately can not count yourself out!!! I'm doing good. I don't think that it has fully set in yet. We both told our p's and our sisters. I asked that they not say anything to anyone, and guess what? Friday we went out to eat w/the in-laws and afterwards went to a get together in my parents neighborhood. everyone was gathered near the end of the driveway. Well my dh drives a lifted truck and as we were getting out my mil says "now that your pregnant, you won't be able to do that much longer." someone there heard and that was it, it is no longer a secret. I was so upset, I just couldn't believe it. I really haven't had many symptoms, just wake up super hungry and much more tired during the day. I am crossin my fingers that you ladies get your BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## membas#1

Well, my doctor just called. I do love how she follows up. Recall last week I had an US for what we figure was cyst pain--well she was out of town. I got a call from the nurse the day of my US that said basically "we can't see any reason for your pain on the US, call us if you have any questions" That's about it. So my dr. just got back in town and she saw I was in and reviewed my US and wants me to come in for a quantitative hcg to see if I'm at 2000 yet. She said if I'm not, I'll go back in 48 hours and see what the # is. Once I get to 2000 she said we could perhaps take another look at the US and see if peanut is there (she called it peanut). So--on my way to shower and into the lab for hcg. I hadn't really given it much thought since the US--they told me it was too early to see anything, so I didn't really worry....she was concerned I had been worrying myself since nobody really explained much to me...so she wants to be proactive and see my #'s. Sounds good to me. I all of a sudden just got really nervous though. :( I know i shouldn't be....So off I go to get some blood taken and she'll call me tomorrow. I do love her...she's being thorough.


----------



## MinneGirl

Good luck, Membas! I'm sure you are just fine :) Let us know how it goes!


----------



## LaRockera

Dragonfly, I'm so glad you're doing well my love :flower: I'm really, really happy for you! It'll all go well, I promise, you're a mum already! Make sure you enjoy your pregnancy journey, my babe:hugs:

Membas, I'm sure it's all absolutely fine :thumbup:

Keep us posted girls! You'll be giving us inspiration and the optimism to be patient :winkwink:

Off to :sleep: for me... Already midnight in Greece, and the heat does not help, it exhausts you... Had quite of a walk this morning without putting a hat on and I've been feeling a bit sicky (a tiny tiny bit, nothing worse than deterring me from going for a swim) ever since. I also forget to drink water and get dehydrated- at least I have teas and stuff throughout the day.

Paperwork of the wedding is also so far so good... Oh, and my University issue? This turned out the way I was hoping, so am really pleased :happydance:

Nighty night, girlfriends xxx


----------



## dragonfly26

Membas, I am sure everything is okay, please keep us posted, and try not to stress yourselve out!!


----------



## membas#1

Hi girls. Thanks for the reassurance. I'm pretty good...went to lab, gave blood (3 vials! for 1 test?) Anyways, she said doctor put a 'stat' rush on it so they'd have results today but doctor said she may not call till tomorrow. It'd be nice if she'd call today and say all is well :) Keeping the PMA, and not going to let this worry me. I can't do anything about it, it's not in my control, so I have to just let it go and think the best. It was hard not to be worried at first with the undertone of my conversation with her...but she was upbeat, positive and congratulated me...So trying to focus on the positive :) 

Just went and picked up ice cream for tonight...oh YUM.


----------



## membas#1

Hi girls..another update. Dr. called me back already--only 2.5 hours after the blood was taken! That's so fast. My hcg is 2800! She said that's about where it should be, so that's good news :) She still wants to see me this week for an ultrasound and appointment to make sure all is where it should be. I hope I get to see my nugget (or booger as SO calls it). Guess we probably won't see too much since I'll just be past 5 weeks, but at least hopefully the sac where it should be :) :) Thanks for all your reassurance. I'm glad the numbers were where they should be.


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay, membas, so happy for you :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey Membas, thats awesome!!:)


----------



## membas#1

Thanks ladies...still had my moments with it tonight "what if it's not in the right place" etc...but that is probably normal...hormones make it hard to just move past and let go. But had a nice evening walk with SO then ate ice cream (more than I should have) :) and drank a nice cold glass of milk :) All dairyed out. Trying to keep the PMA and realize what will be will be, and if something is not right they'll catch it early. Thanks again for all your support. It means a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Yay, membas, I'm glad it's all gone well :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad you enjoyed your ice-cream, too :haha:

xxx


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' my favorite girls! :hugs:

Membas, I just know everything with your bubs is OK! Keep the PMA, okay?!

LaRockera, did you and your brand new hubby enjoy the wax? :laugh2::haha:

BabyDreamer, are you trying digital opk's this month? I know not yet, but closer to 'O'?

Mrc-C, did you get any offers on your place? Or hear anything on the job?

Dragonfly, you thought about baby names yet?! 

As for me, temps were down again this am. I totally give up. I have no clue what is going on, and I'm done speculating. I just don't think my cycle is going to work itself out. At this point, I just want the witch to show up, so we can try again--for real. :cry:


----------



## LaRockera

LOL, nope, have not 'enjoyed' the wax yet, the heat has reached a point that's deterring :haha:

Now, this is going to sound really dumb, but have you tried another thermometer? Tbh this is why I gave up temping altogether- waaay too much stress. I've recently read that it can be a very confusing method as well, as temp differences my sometimes be minimal and cause unnecessary stress. So I'd give it a rest, seriously. If you're worried about what's happening talk to your gyno as I did, and then forget about the thing like you used to.

I'm gonna go check your journal now :winkwink:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: Minne...yeah the temping thing can cause stress. Question--do you temp orally or vaginally? I found my temps much more stable and reliable with vaginal temping this past month. I did both for a while and V temps were always consistent--oral not so much. GL hun!


----------



## MinneGirl

I guess I trust my thermometer because the last 3 cycles that I was temping, they were so consistent. Hmmm, I agree- I am done temping! What will be, will be! I guess I found it comforting to know that I was indeed ovulating, which was always abundantly clear on past charts. Oh well, I will stop bit*&ing about it and just relax! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & I've been temping orally. NO MORE though! I'm done with that damn thing for a while!


----------



## LaRockera

Good decision.

Remember, about 10% of our cycles are anovulatory. If you know for a fact you're ovulating normally, as your previous charting demonstrates, stumbling over an anovulatory cycle will only make you anxious about the next one :winkwink:

Trust yourself, trust nature and rocknroll :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

agreed--relaxing is the best route :) GL to you!

Update--had 5w1d scan today and verified sac was in uterus :yipee: the tech said sac was tiny but not sure that really means anything..of course it's tiny! Visit with doctor tomorrow to sum up and move on! YAY :)


----------



## MinneGirl

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) Bean is right where it is supposed to be!


----------



## membas#1

SO was bummed that there was only 1. He really hoped my twin gene would come through-i told him it'll come when we decide to have #2 and then we'll be screwed and outnumbered. He said but i wanted twins now. Oh pouty man...I'm glad there's just 1!


----------



## Mrs-C

Yay membas! That's great!

No luck with the job or sale! The offer on the flat was far too low. On a plus note, we have decided it is full steam ahead with TTC this month. Bring it on!

How's everyone else coping?


----------



## membas#1

YAY Mrs-C...go get that egg! So exciting that you are back on the track for a LO! :yipee:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Yay Membas!! oh twins would be scary:wacko: Neither me or DP have any in our family. A friend of ours is having twins, i think they are doing a c-sect on tuesday if they dont come before then, they have a 2 year old already, oh it is gonna be chaos at their place!:wacko:
I would imagine it would be easier to have twins your first time, because you wont know any different, if you had them second or third time round you would really notice how much harder it would be, especially if you had toddlers who hit the 'terrible two's'!!

AFM, well Im not going to use digital opks, $80 for 7 sticks is just too expensive,(i really enjoy peeing on things) plus we are trying to save $$ so DP can present me with something sparkly & shiney for my hand :winkwink:. I am waiting for a saliva ovulation tester to arrive, I got it for $35 & can use it over & over, Hopefully it works for me.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Ohhh, babydreamer....a sparkly something-something is much more fun than an OPK! :)

I'm off to do some working out now....:) Changed my avatar..me and the hubs:)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Minnegirl that is a really nice pic! oh you are gorgeous!!

Yay for something sparkly for me!!


----------



## membas#1

That's quite expensive for OPKs! I paid 35 dollars for Clear blue digi (smiley face) that had 7 sticks and I found them on amazon a bit cheaper. 

Nice pic Minne! What a beautiful couple :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Awww, you girls are sweet :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey girls, how are you all doing?
well i just ordered some pre-seed so it should arrive in the next day or two. Im very interested in trying this stuff, Ive read so many good reviews.


----------



## LaRockera

Wow, look at all this commotion _while I was sleeping _ !

Okay, so where do I start?

Membars, I'm glad everything's great!

MinneGirl, GORGEOUS pix, I love it!

Mrs-C, yes, a little bit of action would make you forget about the house :happydance: and then perhaps the house will make you forget about the 2WW? LOL!

BabyDreamer... Ooooh, sparkly! With a blinding shine? LOL!

Cedarwood- where art thou?????

Winston - where art thou, too????

That's it. I think I'm finished now.

:hugs:


----------



## CedarWood

I have been lurking a bit LR:blush:

I kind of thought I was out of the loop a bit too long to try to jump back in. If nobody minds I will try though:flower:

Cedar


----------



## MinneGirl

Welcome back Cedarwood! Of course you can join us again!!!! :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Cedar! how have you been?:hi:


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> I have been lurking a bit LR:blush:
> 
> I kind of thought I was out of the loop a bit too long to try to jump back in. If nobody minds I will try though:flower:
> 
> Cedar

Erm... What are you talking about? :dohh: You're our ttc buddy! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

Welcome back Cedar!

I'm just waiting to be sure AF has packed her bags and really gone - then the fun begins! I'm thinking every other day during the week and everyday during the weekend. What do you think? I'll be tired but we ARE going to catch the egg this month! Bring on an April due date!

How you doing ladies?


----------



## membas#1

Mrs-C said:


> Welcome back Cedar!
> 
> I'm just waiting to be sure AF has packed her bags and really gone - then the fun begins! I'm thinking every other day during the week and everyday during the weekend. What do you think? I'll be tired but we ARE going to catch the egg this month! Bring on an April due date!
> 
> How you doing ladies?

Sounds like a good plan:thumbup:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes, Mrc-C, I like your plan...I might try that if I need to in August :) Rooting for you this month!!!!!


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks girls:hugs:

Morning here in Moscow and have to rush out the door in a minute but will be back in the aftenoon.

Mrs C - that should do it! Are you going to use opk's as well? If we are bding alot sometimes it is hard to tell when O is about, as it gets a bit confused down there:blush:

Off for coffee:thumbup: Despitee the heat I need my cuppa Joe!


----------



## CedarWood

Wow - 35/6 again - came home and changed my clothes....sooo hot

I think this cycle, I only have a teeny tiny chance of having caught an eggie but teeny tiny is better than none.
I usually take progesterone after O but did not as slim chance. 
OK TMI coming up, so read if do not mind cm talk:blush:
I have had ALOT of cm since O. First white - kind of sticky. Then watery and creamy. Now still a bit watery but yellowish - and creamier...
I am still early on - think IO'd Saturday. I know yellowish cm can be a preg sign but as it is still early in my TWW - it may be normal as progesterone is higher anyway preg or not.
Also boob pain - sore nips - occasional twinges/pains down below - all can be normal from prog at this stage.
Also a bit dizzy/lightheaded when get up etc - but can be the heat.
A bit of slight nausea here and there - again could just be the heat.
Will see what happens the 2nd half of my TWW. I think prog should begin to fall after about 7-8 days past O if not preg. 
I feel like a newbie at this but have taken progesterone for sooo long (years) that I do not know what a normal tww is like without the extra prog giving me signs. There have only been a few cycles in a long time without the sups. I am clueless as to normal tww cm. I never really tracked possible signs until recently and not to well at that as prog sups are a trickster.
Ok - long post but basically - am clueless:dohh:

CW


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood, all this sounds good to me :winkwink: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, babe :flower:.

And yes, I know what you mean with the heat. It's really hot where I am too- although admittedly I do have the privilege of air conditioning. Make sure you drink a lot of liquids and have frequent showers, I suppose. 

How's everybody else doing? I've been nauseous for five days in a row, all day every day, as if I'm in a moving car and trying to read and getting dizzy and stomach upset. I haven't been sick or anything, but it's enough to keep me indoors- a short walk and I feel out of breath. Yesterday it was sooo hot and sooo humid I thought I was going to faint right there on the street (low blood pressure and everything). That said, I exclude the heat factor as a possible source, as I've been coming here for the last 25 years of my life and never had this before :nope: I also skipped my prenatal today in case it's causing it but nope, still feeling :sick: I have a whole fan turned towards me right as we speak, and still I feel it. I did test this morning, as this is highly unusual for me, but got myself a nice :bfn: DH said it was too soon (I'm 9 or 10dpo). Still, I used a 10ml test... It did say it works for up to five days before AF's ETA, and I suppose if we count today, it was six, not five, yet a BFN is a BFN and don't want to get my hopes up in case I feel like an idiot afterwards :growlmad:

Oh, btw. It seems that the latest addition to my invincible sexuality is small burps all day throughout :coolio:

:confused:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Gals!

Cedarwood, happy to have you back in the crew :thumbup: What month is this for you? I forget :)

Have a fun weekend on tap--heading to a girlfriends house tonight to hang out with her and her one year old baby--we are making dinner and watching a chick flick :happydance:

Then, on Sunday we are going to the Jack Johnson concert--not sure if he is known internationally or not, but is fairly well known here in the US.

What do you girls have planned?

:hug:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> CedarWood, all this sounds good to me :winkwink: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, babe :flower:.
> 
> And yes, I know what you mean with the heat. It's really hot where I am too- although admittedly I do have the privilege of air conditioning. Make sure you drink a lot of liquids and have frequent showers, I suppose.
> 
> How's everybody else doing? I've been nauseous for five days in a row, all day every day, as if I'm in a moving car and trying to read and getting dizzy and stomach upset. I haven't been sick or anything, but it's enough to keep me indoors- a short walk and I feel out of breath. Yesterday it was sooo hot and sooo humid I thought I was going to faint right there on the street (low blood pressure and everything). That said, I exclude the heat factor as a possible source, as I've been coming here for the last 25 years of my life and never had this before :nope: I also skipped my prenatal today in case it's causing it but nope, still feeling :sick: I have a whole fan turned towards me right as we speak, and still I feel it. I did test this morning, as this is highly unusual for me, but got myself a nice :bfn: DH said it was too soon (I'm 9 or 10dpo). Still, I used a 10ml test... It did say it works for up to five days before AF's ETA, and I suppose if we count today, it was six, not five, yet a BFN is a BFN and don't want to get my hopes up in case I feel like an idiot afterwards :growlmad:
> 
> Oh, btw. It seems that the latest addition to my invincible sexuality is small burps all day throughout :coolio:
> 
> :confused:

LaRockera, your symptoms seem promising...you tested too soon...wait a few more days! :) Fx'd this is your month!!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies!!! Welcome back cedarwood, I'm glad you have decided to join us again. Your symptoms sound promising!!! How many dpo are you? Mrs-C, I am sooo happy that you and hubby are back at it. You bd'ing schedule sounds really good!!! Larockera, don't give up yet it was still early. Your hgc levels may not have been high enough to be detected. I found this chart so I wouldn't give up.
3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
MinneGirl, sounds like you have a great weekend planned. I am super jealous about you seeing jack johnson! I love him! I believe he is coming to our area next weekend, we are going to try and see him. I hope we can, we have just been so freaking busy, it's outrageous!! FX crossed for my ladies and tons of baby dust for you!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Dragonfly, I've been meaning to ask--Membas, you as well--did you two staying laying down for a long time after bd'ing the month you got your bfp?


----------



## dragonfly26

I am super tired today, hoping I don't fall asleep at my desk :haha: This has really been a terrible week of sleep for me. Early in the week around 3 am it sounded like someone shot someone, then about 20 to 4 someone came knocking on our door asking for someone we don't even know, WTF!!! Then the next night I had drinken alot alot of water before bed and had to get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, then of course was like wide awake and had an awful time trying to fall asleep. on wednesday someone two houses over started lighting off fireworks at 4 am, who the hell does this, i don't know, but I was so mad. Then last night we had severe storms and tornado sirens were going off all night and the thunder was ridiculous, making it impossible to sleep!!! I am so exhausted, I am sore all over and all I want to do is curl up in bed!!!! Sorry for that just had to rant a little.


----------



## MinneGirl

That sucks!!!!!!!! I'm sorry you have had sud bad sleep! Well, at least its Friday, and you can catch up over the weekend....please answer my above post as well :)


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Dragonfly, I've been meaning to ask--Membas, you as well--did you two staying laying down for a long time after bd'ing the month you got your bfp?

I would generally stay laying down for like 1/2 an hour. I would also put a pillow under my hips to tilt myself back, the things we do :haha: Hey but who gives a sh#@ as long as it works or at least gives us a piece of mind!!!


----------



## CedarWood

Dragonfly - Congrats - I just saw your ticker:happydance:!!

Sorry you are having wacky neighbors and not geting sleep. I hate being woken up by neighbors - then you are annoyed and it is even harder to fall asleep. 
Tornados - what state are you in?


LR - I agree with the other girls - think sounds very very promising but may be too early to show. 
I posted on the 1 dpo thread and agree with Dragonfly about the hcg. I am, if I may say so, a bit of an hcg expert (preens in the mirror). You may have an hcg of say 10 detectable by a beta (blood pregnancy test) at 9/10 dpo but not have detectable levels in urine. It is possible to get a pos pee stick at 10 dpo but 13.5 is the average day of a pos (according to fertility friend). 
The nausea sounds really - really - promising!


Minnegirl - awww that sounds like a fun weekend! I love chick flicksO:)

Jack Johnson - is he country? I like country music but am not up on the latest.

As for me - my plans for the weekend are staying cool as possible - I do not expect success.....:shrug: 

My month ttc....ummmm :blush: well began ttc in 2003 - not sure how many months as sometimes we travel for work and I go home to the US twice a year. It is long I know but I had two undiagnosed illnesses that led to miscarriages and problems ttc. Think things are clear now:)


----------



## LaRockera

Hey buddies :haha: :hugs:

Thank you all for the encouragement, you're such a lovely lot :kiss: I know if it's not this month it'll be the next or the one after and so it goes, so I'm not particularly disheartened, maybe just a little disappointed (nobody likes the emphatic blankness of a :bfn:) The only reason I tested really was because this was unusual for me and coincided with my 2WW suspiciously. Whatever will be will be I guess :shrug:

I haven't heard of Jack Johnson, what kind of music does he make? Minnegirl, seems like you got a few things planned then?

Dragonfly, well, I can _so _feel you. Where I'm staying at the moment is a looney bin! When my parents bought this house back in '82 there were just some random houses and a couple of olive tree fields- now it looks more crowded than London! Thousands of buildings have jumped out of nowhere- private holiday houses, rooms-to-let, hotels etc, you get kids crying their lungs out, youngsters creating a havoc in the middle of the night, and the worst- loads of idiots on motorcycles (and by that I don't mean that every motorcycle rider is an idiot, of course not, but solely refer to those sorts of idiots that run up and down in the alleys with their bikes almost in shambles giving us freights at stupid o'clock :growlmad:) I'm so grateful for the air conditioning my parents installed last year- one could not possible sleep with open windows!

CedarWood - Thank you! I feel so much better talking to you guys, now! And it sounds as if your ttc is now starting afresh and promising, all troubles and obstacles lifted. Fx for all of us!

Mrs-C, good luck honey! We're all sending baby dust all ways!

Loads of love from Greece, my babes! Thank you, I really appreciate the encouragement, no matter what happens. 

:kiss:


----------



## MinneGirl

Quick questions (apparently I'm full of them today :))

When I have my period, it is almost non-existant at night time, then when I wake up and go to the bathroom, it gushes out. Is this abnormal?


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Quick questions (apparently I'm full of them today :))
> 
> When I have my period, it is almost non-existant at night time, then when I wake up and go to the bathroom, it gushes out. Is this abnormal?

I wouldn't think so. My period disappears during the night as well, esp. after day 2, I wake up and see only traces of it on my pad. If this is how it's always been then I wouldn't really worry. You can always ask your doc for confirmation though :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## dragonfly26

MinneGirl said:


> Quick questions (apparently I'm full of them today :))
> 
> When I have my period, it is almost non-existant at night time, then when I wake up and go to the bathroom, it gushes out. Is this abnormal?

I think this must be normal, because I don't ever have to wear anything to bed, but like you said once I get up in the morning, it's on!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh good, I'm NOT abnormal...been thinking I was for ages!!! :) Thanks girls! One less thing to be paranoid about!


----------



## Mrs-C

I have less at night too.

I need to ask - do you bleed and then when you stop, that's it? That's how I always was. The last 2/3 cycles it has done it's three days, stopped and then started again. This time, three days of bleeding, two days of nothing and then today, more bright red blood which is now darkening.

I'm not used to this - does anyone else get this? I mentioned it to my doc and he said it can be normal when coming of BCP.


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> I have less at night too.
> 
> I need to ask - do you bleed and then when you stop, that's it? That's how I always was. The last 2/3 cycles it has done it's three days, stopped and then started again. This time, three days of bleeding, two days of nothing and then today, more bright red blood which is now darkening.
> 
> I'm not used to this - does anyone else get this? I mentioned it to my doc and he said it can be normal when coming of BCP.

I came of microgynon over a year and a half ago and I still get this kind of AF pattern- one day of heavy flow, then medium, then it disappears for half a day and then resumes in the form of light flow until it becomes spotting. The whole thing lasts for a good seven days, pantyliners included.

I wouldn't really worry. As long as you have normal flow (ie it's not unusually or suspiciously light) then it's all good :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

dragonfly26 said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly, I've been meaning to ask--Membas, you as well--did you two staying laying down for a long time after bd'ing the month you got your bfp?
> 
> I would generally stay laying down for like 1/2 an hour. I would also put a pillow under my hips to tilt myself back, the things we do :haha: Hey but who gives a sh#@ as long as it works or at least gives us a piece of mind!!!Click to expand...

I pretty much did the same. I put pillows under to tilt back a bit (not every time but definitely the two most fertile days and O day), then stayed put for half an hour or so. I usually have to pee after BD, so I made sure to go before so I wouldn't be uncomfortable. Only one time was I doing the pee pee dance laying there with my hips in the air--that time i maybe stayed laying down for all of 10 minutes :) I noticed if I didn't put my hips up pretty quick after, everything would drip out...also, (TMI alert) I always had my O after SO was done...either right after or within 20 minutes or so. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

Mrs-C said:


> I have less at night too.
> 
> I need to ask - do you bleed and then when you stop, that's it? That's how I always was. The last 2/3 cycles it has done it's three days, stopped and then started again. This time, three days of bleeding, two days of nothing and then today, more bright red blood which is now darkening.
> 
> I'm not used to this - does anyone else get this? I mentioned it to my doc and he said it can be normal when coming of BCP.


The 3 or so months before we started TTC I would have 3 days of flow (medium) then it would pretty well stop, I'd think it was over, we would BD, and it would start up again either that night or the next day...so I'd get a day off, then start back up with light to medium flow...then maybe spot and done.


----------



## MinneGirl

Mine starts with medium flow, then by second day in the evening its getting lighter, then day 3 and 4 is brown blood...hopefully that is okay. I've been paranoid for ages about this...too light? I also can't wear tampons:(


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls:flower:

How is everyone today?

I will not add to the flow discussion, as most of my life I have had abnormal periods:?!

Still hot here but looks like it may rain tonight - yay:rain:
Alot of European Russia has been in a drought.

Well not much to say - still lots of CM - ewwww
Breasts still a bit achy but think less sensitive...hmmmm

Am going to have a quiet night in :pizza: and :wine:

(Just kidding about the wine:haha:)

CW


----------



## Mrs-C

No news from me. Still waiting for AF to go. DH is getting impatient!
We finally got the wii fit plugged in yesterday. I got it for xmas :dohh:

We both have been told, by the wii fit, and not so subtly, that we need to drop a few lbs! So, that's a goal for us. Will help with TTC too.

I'm going to change our diets (reduced portions and blended veg for lunch - mmm). and we are going to do an hour each on the wii fit a night. When the time is right, we will also DTD - a little sexercise!

Anyone else trying to loose weight?


----------



## membas#1

I dropped 15 lbs from September to June. I had been at the same weight for a long time, just maintaining, but I knew I needed to lose some--so worked on that this year, and managed 15 lbs before we got preggers. So far haven't put any back on. I'm not gonna pretend like I couldn't have stood to lose another 10 this year, but my goal was 15 and that's what I did. Figure those 15+ will come back on with pregnancy but hope it's easier to lose after baby since I lost it before baby.:shrug: I sort of took it in 5 lb increments...would lose 5 lbs and stay there for a couple months maintaining...then work on another few lbs. I think it helped that it came off slowly for me. And that I spent time between increments just maintaining that weight. GL! I hear the Wii Fit is fun. I've played around on my friend's before. Right now SO and I are just walking every night...last night we tackled some hills and got the heart rate up. He wants to do a 12 mile hike this weekend...up and down lava rock. I told him I'm still in physical therapy for an injury, I don't think that's wise to just start off that big. Course that's nothing to him...what's a 6 hour hike, no biggie. Geez. Not to mention, my energy is not at it's peak right now! But I'm trying to keep moving.....


----------



## LaRockera

Well :growlmad:

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

AF's just around the corner. Her royal representative, Lady Migraine herself, showed up at my doorstep last night.

Which makes me wonder: why the #$%&* have I been nauseous all these days? :hissy: This was clearly not a stomach bug, as I haven't been actually sick. All I can think of is that perhaps this was meta-stress caused by the wedding, or the little lovely adventure I had with my Uni, that was suppressed, and decided to express itself like this? :nope: I'm more concerned about finding the answer to this question than about AF herself tbh.

It's pouring down here today. Been raining since the early hours. Thunders are deafening! I think I'll spend today with a :book:, my wonderful new husband and my lovely parents who are all pampering me because I was disappointed with the migraine thing, and so try and relax and have a cosy day indoors. To be honest, we _needed _the rain. In mainland Greece it reached 42 degrees! :wacko:

:shipw:

PS. I decided I want to be a bit silly and change my signature every cycle :haha: Shuffle our names, and also update the :bfp: list monthly :hugs: Hopefully there'll be a couple of more additions in August.

Are we waiting for any more results besides CedarWood? I'm obviously out :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera, I would NOT count yourself out just yet...pregnancy hormones are very similar to AF hormones...so I am not counting you out yet! :hugs: When is the witch SUPPOSED to show-up? 

Not much going on here on the Monday morning. Jack Johnson was SO good yesterday...although a bit of an interesting croud of people, to say the least. Yikes! I am 8 dpo today (for the 2nd time, mind you), and my boobs def hurt, but that is normal. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. Just like every month, I'm trying not to get my hopes up..but praying it is my month!! :thumbup::) I'm hoping we get a few in August...and September! :):thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera, I would NOT count yourself out just yet...pregnancy hormones are very similar to AF hormones...so I am not counting you out yet! :hugs: When is the witch SUPPOSED to show-up?
> 
> Not much going on here on the Monday morning. Jack Johnson was SO good yesterday...although a bit of an interesting croud of people, to say the least. Yikes! I am 8 dpo today (for the 2nd time, mind you), and my boobs def hurt, but that is normal. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. Just like every month, I'm trying not to get my hopes up..but praying it is my month!! :thumbup::) I'm hoping we get a few in August...and September! :):thumbup:


Thank you honey, but I'm out already. DH and I, well, you know :blush: just now, and afterwards when I went to wipe, I saw red spots on the loo paper. Plus, hpt was negative as well, and today I'm 12 or 13dpo, so a 10ml should have picked the hormone up, even with evening wee. 

I have no idea what the nausea was all about :shrug: I'll have to stick with stress, can't explain it otherwise. 

Hope you and Cedarwood have good news for us soon :flower:
Mrs-C, the baby dance is about to begin, isn't that right? :winkwink:
BabyDreamer, what are you up to?
And whatever happened to winston???

:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Sorry honey :hugs: that the witch is on her way! I think next month is your month! :) You keep that chin up!

I'm not sure why you felt sick. I do have to say, every once in a while, I have a few days where I feel nauseous as well. You may have had just a touch of something. 

No tests for me!!! Either the witch shows up, or is late! :) PMA!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi guys, hope you all had a good weekend.
LaRockers Im sorry about the :witch: showing her ugly head. FX for an august bfp!
Minnegirl I would be so grumpy having to do the tww again, i have just a single one, its too long! 
How is everyone else?
Well my saliva tester arrived yesterday, & i used it when I got home from work but just saw pebbles, then I had some food so tested it again (it says not to eat or drink anything apart from water for 3 hours before testing) and got pebbles & ferns (transitional). I was just mucking around with it, even tested DPs saliva - he got pebbles :laugh2:
This morning I only got pebbles, I dont know if i put enough saliva on it tho, but now Ive had coffe so am going to have to wait a while before I can check it again. 
So far we are doing pretty good on the 'every other day' for insemination - cd7 , 9 & 11. CD 9 & 11 with pre-seed. So hopefully if I have been O'ing early we may have caught it.


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer, nice work on the bd'ing :sex:! :) I really like pre-seed...so does DH :) I wonder why it doesn't come rushing out after you squirt it in? :haha: 

Yes, two tww's is a bit much. Maybe the second and real O produced a power egg or something? :thumbup:

:af:


----------



## CedarWood

LR
Boooo to the :witch: I was hoping the same as minnegirl - that preg hormones caused your migraine.... 
Hope you had some nice quiet time earlier today:hugs:

Baby dreamer - that sounds interesting - I never tried a saliva microscope! 
Your BD sched looks super:thumbup: I think if you did O earlier you had spermies waiting in the wings:spermy:

Well same as have been for me - just ticking off time. AF should be here this coming weekend. I think the wet cm is good but nothing else really sticking out at me. In the past I felt RL pain early on and so far no. A wee teeny tiny bit of nausea and light headness from time to time but it is super hot and I may just be low on electrolytes or dehydrated. So will see as get closer to AF.
Went out for a quick bite - bad idea - ended up with soggy chilli cheese fries - feel yuck now:nope: I am hoping the chilli is gluten free but probably not:dohh: I went to a US style diner restaurant so it was all burgers/fries and shakes... Not much I could order... But a pleasntly cool night. LR moscow is trying to catch up to your temps we have 40 predicted:devil:

Well going to hop in the shower and read a bit. I am reading 'The girl who played with fire'. I bought the first in the series "The girl with the Dragon Tatoo' over Christmas and took me a bit to get into but it is a nice light read. Am on the 2nd now and find it helps pass the time from thinking too much about what my body is or is not doing:flower:


----------



## Mrs-C

membas#1 said:


> I dropped 15 lbs from September to June. I had been at the same weight for a long time, just maintaining, but I knew I needed to lose some--so worked on that this year, and managed 15 lbs before we got preggers. So far haven't put any back on. I'm not gonna pretend like I couldn't have stood to lose another 10 this year, but my goal was 15 and that's what I did. Figure those 15+ will come back on with pregnancy but hope it's easier to lose after baby since I lost it before baby.:shrug: I sort of took it in 5 lb increments...would lose 5 lbs and stay there for a couple months maintaining...then work on another few lbs. I think it helped that it came off slowly for me. And that I spent time between increments just maintaining that weight. GL! I hear the Wii Fit is fun. I've played around on my friend's before. Right now SO and I are just walking every night...last night we tackled some hills and got the heart rate up. He wants to do a 12 mile hike this weekend...up and down lava rock. I told him I'm still in physical therapy for an injury, I don't think that's wise to just start off that big. Course that's nothing to him...what's a 6 hour hike, no biggie. Geez. Not to mention, my energy is not at it's peak right now! But I'm trying to keep moving.....


Well done for keeping it off!



LaRockera said:


> Well :growlmad:
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> AF's just around the corner. Her royal representative, Lady Migraine herself, showed up at my doorstep last night.
> 
> Which makes me wonder: why the #$%&* have I been nauseous all these days? :hissy: This was clearly not a stomach bug, as I haven't been actually sick. All I can think of is that perhaps this was meta-stress caused by the wedding, or the little lovely adventure I had with my Uni, that was suppressed, and decided to express itself like this? :nope: I'm more concerned about finding the answer to this question than about AF herself tbh.
> 
> It's pouring down here today. Been raining since the early hours. Thunders are deafening! I think I'll spend today with a :book:, my wonderful new husband and my lovely parents who are all pampering me because I was disappointed with the migraine thing, and so try and relax and have a cosy day indoors. To be honest, we _needed _the rain. In mainland Greece it reached 42 degrees! :wacko:
> 
> :shipw:
> 
> PS. I decided I want to be a bit silly and change my signature every cycle :haha: Shuffle our names, and also update the :bfp: list monthly :hugs: Hopefully there'll be a couple of more additions in August.
> 
> Are we waiting for any more results besides CedarWood? I'm obviously out :haha:




LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> LaRockera, I would NOT count yourself out just yet...pregnancy hormones are very similar to AF hormones...so I am not counting you out yet! :hugs: When is the witch SUPPOSED to show-up?
> 
> Not much going on here on the Monday morning. Jack Johnson was SO good yesterday...although a bit of an interesting croud of people, to say the least. Yikes! I am 8 dpo today (for the 2nd time, mind you), and my boobs def hurt, but that is normal. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. Just like every month, I'm trying not to get my hopes up..but praying it is my month!! :thumbup::) I'm hoping we get a few in August...and September! :):thumbup:
> 
> I'm hoping we do too!
> 
> Thank you honey, but I'm out already. DH and I, well, you know :blush: just now, and afterwards when I went to wipe, I saw red spots on the loo paper. Plus, hpt was negative as well, and today I'm 12 or 13dpo, so a 10ml should have picked the hormone up, even with evening wee.
> 
> I have no idea what the nausea was all about :shrug: I'll have to stick with stress, can't explain it otherwise.
> 
> Hope you and Cedarwood have good news for us soon :flower:
> Mrs-C, the baby dance is about to begin, isn't that right? :winkwink:
> BabyDreamer, what are you up to?
> And whatever happened to winston???
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry she got you. Maybe we'll both get our :bfp: this cycle and we can be bump buddies!

The baby dance started yesterday - and we are going to try every-other day until AF is due. IF I can muster that much energy. :sleep:


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys :hugs::hugs::hugs: You're all so very lovely :flower::flower::flower:

It's all right. I suppose I'm a bit disappointed because I broke my golden rule of not testing before I miss a period, but the nausea thing was quite misleading... Other than that, I think I know my body only too well :dohh: I know when my PMS swings will start, as well as when I'll probably have a migraine. In that respect, I guess I'll always know beforehand.

At the end of the day this was only our second month of trying properly. April and May was just a NTNP thing, so I need to be patient. 

I'll stick to my no charting, no temping, no nothing plan though. 

Let's see who's next in line :happydance:

BTW Guys, here's a question. My periods are always more or less on time (27 to 29 days), and the flow is always the same. That means that, in general terms, I'm ovulating normally, isn't that right? :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

LaRockera said:


> Hey guys :hugs::hugs::hugs: You're all so very lovely :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> It's all right. I suppose I'm a bit disappointed because I broke my golden rule of not testing before I miss a period, but the nausea thing was quite misleading... Other than that, I think I know my body only too well :dohh: I know when my PMS swings will start, as well as when I'll probably have a migraine. In that respect, I guess I'll always know beforehand.
> 
> At the end of the day this was only our second month of trying properly. April and May was just a NTNP thing, so I need to be patient.
> 
> I'll stick to my no charting, no temping, no nothing plan though.
> 
> Let's see who's next in line :happydance:
> 
> BTW Guys, here's a question. My periods are always more or less on time (27 to 29 days), and the flow is always the same. That means that, in general terms, I'm ovulating normally, isn't that right? :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:


I think that's right. I'm not sure on all that tbh. I'm trying everyother day to be sure we've done what we can!


----------



## LaRockera

It's every other day for us, too. Anything from two to four times a week, really.
:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Basically, we are all a bunch of :sex: STARS! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I never in my life could have imagined so much of it! We are getting pretty darn good at it! :)

Cedarwood, are you originally from Russia? My best friend is from Moscow, but lives in the US now. I am hoping to get there with her next year to visit her family and see Russia. I have heard Moscow is extremely expensive. 

YUM, hubby just brought home sweetcorn, tomatoes and peaches from a little farmers market in northern MN. :happydance::happydance: Our dinner is going to me amazing. I'm also making sokeye salmon with a shallot garlic glaze on the grill. I love cooking! :happydance: :)

:hugs:

Oh & just went for a short run (it's HOT here), and my boobs were killing!!! Hopefully its a good sign!


----------



## membas#1

your dinner sounds YUMMY! I also love to cook and garden :) I've got brisket cooking right now--mmmm...smells good! We had some fresh broccoli from our garden the other night...otherwise we are pretty well still early in our season--we don't get tomatoes until late August :( and this year the weather has been so weird that we aren't holding our breaths for a huge supply. Last year I preserved 12 Quarts of tomatoes in our freezer for cooking this year, in addition to all the fresh toms we ate....I wanted more this year so we planted 6 extra plants...but they just aren't doing fantastic with our weather. Oh well...we'll get some! Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## membas#1

:sex: STARS made me laugh :) :) :)


----------



## CedarWood

Morning all, another smog filled day here and thinking about the implications for TTC. apparently, pollution is 8 times above normal levels due to peat fires burning on the outskirts:help:. And Moscow has bad airpollution to begin with. No nice pollution controls on cars etc. Yuck.

Minnegirl - yummm - that sounds wonderfulO:) I am from the US originally and yep it is expensive. I try only to think in terms of rubles while I am here. Otherwise, would probably never buy a cup of coffee:nope: Or anything really - in dollar terms it is shocking. I buy most of my clothes in the US - sometimes a few things here, if needed or elsewhere in Europe when traveling. I did get some nice things on a buy one get one free sale at Debenhams in Edinburgh this year - it was great as all prices were already marked down - I got two coats:happydance:


LR - I have reg cycles and they stayed that way after I became annovulatory and it was not considered right away that I was not ovulating, as my cycles were regular still. But in most cases regular cycles mean you ovulate normally. I think most women have one or two annovulatory cycles per year and that is normal. I use opk's now - they confirm what I expect from tracking cm but it is just nice to see the LH surge. I think they are ok and not too over the top, as I keep bding as normal (when can...) I just like the extra confirmation. I have never temped but have heard it is the only way to positively confirm O.Though, I think though CM and an OPK are pretty on.

Well off to begin my day with my (gulp) 9 dollar cup of coffee:grr:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Minnegirl, that does sound good. I love cooking too, but I do it for my job, i dont get very adventerous at home at the moment. Im roasting a chook tonight, dont know with what yet, but it is COLD & wet, we have thunder & lightning (I love that at night!) so comfort food I think.

Well girls I need your help, please talk some sense into me: its DPs birthday on sunday, I will be cd17 of a 25-27 day cycle. Now I KNOW its too early to test, but I keep talking myself into the idea that _if_ I have ovulated early, say CD10, then it could be 7dpo, so if I use an early detection test.. well it could be possible?
I know its stupid, i would be fully prepared for a BFN but if i could give DP a BFP for his birthday - it would be so awesome.
Oh please tell me something that will change my mind!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

oh yea, update on the saliva testing, I was so good all day, had an early lunch so I could test straight after work & then I forgot, I was on 'drinks' at work & had some leftover blueberry smoothie & a couple of marshmallows, CRAP. Will have to wait till the morning to test again.


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Gals!
Cedarwood, how long have you lived in Russia? Are you there for work? I cannot believe how expensive a cup of coffee is! Yikes! But like you said, you have to still live your life without worrying about the cost of everything...:coffee: is VERY necessary in life, as far as I'm concerned :)

Babydreamer, I love your idea of giving your hubby a BFP on his birthday, but 7 dpo is nearly impossible to get a BFP, even if you are pregnant :( What kind of chef are you? You must be an amazing cook! :thumbup:

I am now 9 dpo and my boob are very sore! But this is normal, so I'm not symptom spotting :) AF is due on Saturday (IF I ovulated when I think I did), but I'm not testing until Monday.


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys :howdy:

Officially CD1 for me today. Nothing much happening here, sun's back up, but since I can't swim, I'm trying to work on my novel a bit, or do a bit of reading.

Cedarwood, _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ is actually on my reading list this summer- how did you find it? I'm currently reading _Angela's Ashes_.

Babydreamer82 your idea is wonderful, though as the ladies say, it may still be too early. I suppose you could get one of those super-sensitive hpts, but always keep in mind that it's early. Let us know what you decide :thumbup:

Minnegirl- good luck hon, we're still hoping for a third July :bfp: CedarWood, same for you too :flower:

Back to the novel. I've been stuck on the same page for weeks. If this isn't writer's block, I don't know what the #$%^ is :growlmad:


----------



## MinneGirl

Where are all my girls?! I love waking up to some posts!

Not much going on here....10 dpo and not feeling much of anything other than sore boobs...which is pretty normal. AF would arrive on Saturday (I think) so testing date for me is Monday! I am SOOOOOOOOO hopeful she isn't coming!!!

Hope you are all having fantastic days so far! :)


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you Minnegirl!:af::af::af:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all:flower:

Minnegirl - hey my AF is due soon too - Sat or Sun - depending which day my O was! Good luck to you:dust: Oh not all coffee is that much - just at my fave place to sit - write or read! Usual is 4-5.

LR - I bought 'The girl with the Dragon Tatoo' last Christmas - took me awhile to begin it and was not into it right away. It was ok. I like Larsons writing style - it is a comfortable read. But a bit too improbable at points and I do not mean the main character. Mostly towards then end It was a bit much. Still I was stuck for a book to read this past weekend and ended up chosing the sequel:winkwink: So that says something! I like it as a time filler - keep my mind of ttc book:thumbup:
I read Angelas Ashes maybe 5-6 years ago. It was interesting - I then read his 2nd book and liked the first better. Can't recall much about 'Angelas Ashes' except for the food or lack there of - it was a prominent feature. I remember him licking the fishnchip wrappers and how the mothers of fathers working in the UK would call their kids home by saying what was for dinner.

Anything interesting going on with anyone? I am still in the sweltering city with limited A/C - surrounded by burning peat bogs:sad1:


----------



## membas#1

Cedar, saw that on the news last night with the air quality. Sooo sorry you are having to live with that right now.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Morning all!
Minnegirl fx :witch: stays away!
Mrs-C how are ya going with the :sex: routine?
Well Im about over it, every other day is losing its novelty, we did it last night with the last of the pre-seed but we were just so tired & really couldn't be bothered, Do any of you find that even tho your not in the mood, you will still try because its still your fertile period? I do because I keep thinking 'oh I might still catch that egg & if we dont we might miss it, oh no'
I got pebbles in my saliva again this morning so still telling me Im not fertile.

Oh this post sounds so negative & blah.
On a more cheerful note, my puppies are getting so big! they are so funny really starting to run around & try to cause havoc! hopefully it stays fine today so i can get them outside for a while. I wish i could keep them.:kiss: Cuddly little babies.


----------



## membas#1

we definitely :sex: last month when we weren't in the mood..just to cover the fertile period. my body was tricking me so i thought fertile period was coming early--it wasn't...but since i thought it was, we started our daily (2x/day) wayyyy toooo early! by the real fertile days...i was done. still did it, but it was like...okay, let's do this. kind of took the fun out of it a bit, but the fun :sex: came back after a nice little break for us both :) (SO needed like a day or two break, i needed like a week!)


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer, are you kidding...I think we all BD when we aren't in the mood around fertile time! :) 

Cedar, yes that sucks you have to have that air quality right now. Does it force you to stay indoors? What is the cause?

Off to my weekly pilates class! Woohoo! And then to Chipotle for some dinner. DH is out of town, so its just me. 

Cioa!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well I decided not to test on DPs birthday, it is far too early. I have just ordered 25 early tests from Aussie for $20. That so incredibly cheap!! We cant get anything like that on any NZ websites very often - none selling at the moment. I normally spend $25 on 3. Ooh that means I can pee on things more often without feeling guilty for spending so much!! Yay hopefully i wont need them all but I shouldnt need to get get any next cycle either. I wonder how long they will take to get here.


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Gals!
I totally broke down and tested yesterday...:bfn: :( But, I didn't even have to go the bathroom, so I didn't have much urine...so pretty silly really. That was my last test, so no more temptation for me! Apparently I cannot have tests in the house without using them :dohh:

Babydreamer, that is great that you found tests so cheap! I hope they arrive shortly for you.

The weather is finally a comfortable temperature here! Man, it was HOT for the last week--95-100 degrees and humid out. Today is a comfortable 77 and sunny :)


----------



## LaRockera

Don't get discouraged, Minnegirl :hugs: We've just been saying that 10dpo may still be too early, remember? :winkwink:

I'm staying away from hpts as well. I'll only test again when AF is seriously late. Next hpts I see, I want it to be a BFP, please.

:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all:flower:

Minnie girl - agree with LR - 10 dpo is early!

I have no tests so cannot test:shrug: Probably for the best!

RE the air - it is bad normally as cars etc do not have pollution controls but todays paper said it was 10x worse than normal from peat and forest fires burning in areas on the outskirts of the city.

CW


----------



## Mrs-C

We're still doing every other day. Tonight is one of :sex: nights.
It's ok so far - but I will be enjoying the rest when it comes!


I'm keeping everything crossed for you girls that you get your :bfp:s this month! Hey, maybe we'll each go through, two at a time :shrug:


:dust:


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> Hey, maybe we'll each go through, two at a time :shrug::dust:

LOL yeah I like that :friends:


----------



## Mrs-C

So, any of you ladies intend to find out the sex, when the time comes?

We are thinking we'll find out, but keep it to ourselves. That way, we know, but we still get the excitement from everyone else when the baby comes. What do you plan?


----------



## MinneGirl

Hmmm...yes we will def find out the sex :) I'd love think I could hold off, but I know myself too well. After the long wait to get pregnant, I will be dying to find out if it's a boy or girl. I would be thrilled with either! :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Mrs-C said:


> So, any of you ladies intend to find out the sex, when the time comes?
> 
> We are thinking we'll find out, but keep it to ourselves. That way, we know, but we still get the excitement from everyone else when the baby comes. What do you plan?

I think we will leave it as a surprise, I LOVE surprises. Oh the waiting will drive me crazy!!!


----------



## LaRockera

I'm definitely finding out as soon as I can. Patience is not the quality that represents me best for sure :haha:


----------



## membas#1

I think we'll find out. We debated before we were TTC, but when we started TTC we kind of both felt more strongly about finding out. Maybe if we have 2 we'll leave the 2nd one to a surprise, but patience is no where near a trait I possess or exercise!
:)


----------



## CedarWood

I would find out:pink::blue:


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer, are those your pups? They are SOOO cute!!:)

Nothing much going on here. Other than my boobs KILLING me. Seriously, I have to write this down, because if the witch gets me, I am officially taking sore boobs off of every article/website as a "pregnancy symptom." :haha:

We are actually here this weekend, which is fabulous. I have a fun surprise planned for hubs tomorrow-I am taking him on a romantic picnic! I can't wait--we've never gone on a picnic, and it is about time. :happydance:

What is going on with everyone? Cedar, I think its you & me testing soon...or actually NOT testing soon...well, Monday is right around the corner actually.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE :witch: DO NOT GET ME!!!! :af::af::af::af:


----------



## tarynk

Hey everyone, iv just signed up to this so not really sure what its all about, im 22 and me and my boyfriend are trying for a baby .... iv created a thread asking for advice not sure anyones seen it yet though, id like to chat to people in the same situation as me :) xx


----------



## Mrs-C

I am also too impatient to wait! DH wants to know too. We'll have to just try not to slip up around everyone - we don't want them to know at all. Be easier to just make out we don't know. Not that people will believe that of me!

We have agreed to buy my mum's neighbours house. This weekend we are budgeting the work we want to do and getting quotes. We just need to sell our place!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh My God it is FREEZING this morning!! Im sick of winter, I want warmth & sunshine!!

How is everyone today?

Tarynk - Hi, I looked at your post & I think it depends on when you ovulated & how long your cycle is. I have read that if you dont know how long it is then you should test about 19 days (i think) after possible conception. So maybe wait a few more days then test again?

Minnegirl - yes they are two of my pups, I managed to get them outside for a while & they though it was great, running around tripping over themselves, they are such time wasters. So much fun. I still have 2 to sell, hopefully I can find them good homes soon. Wish I could keep them all!
Hey fx for sore bbs being a good thing! Are you going to test again before monday?

Well I dunno whats going on with me, think maybe Im ov'ing now? I had ewcm yesterday & thurs & lots of cramping like AF, bbs not sore? but I think i might of had a tummy bug cos Ive been feeling sick, I had really sore stomach last night.
Its really annoying how my body changes each cycle! Wish it would just stay consistent so I could figure it out. 
Im still just getting pebbles on the saliva tester, although yesterday arvo I did have a small bit of ferning with pebbles after 2hours - a really small bit..

So I dunno:shrug:

Well I better get my arse to work..at least I can turn up the ovens to keep warm!


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer, do you breed dogs or was this a one time litter? I LOVE dogs! And puppies are just the cutest. I could have 100 dogs....hubby could not :)

Girls, keep your FX'd that the witch doesn't get me...she usually arrives first thing in the am, which would be tomorrow morning. Ahhhhh...I am SO hopeful! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & babydreamer, it would totally make sense if you were oving now. Especially if you are getting ewcm...get BUSY girlfriend!!


----------



## membas#1

Fx'd for you Minnegirl! :dust:


----------



## CedarWood

Babydreamer - agree they are super cute:flower: Are they a particular breed?

Minniegirl - my boobs too! This is not normal for me definently:flower: They have mostly been achy but now am geting pains as well. 
I have been reading about this and it can be pre af or a pregger sign. I really hope it is a pregnant sign but in my case I have had wonky hormones and maybe it just means i am normal finally:shrug: But yep lots of boob stuff going on.
FX'd for you too:headspin:


----------



## LaRockera

Welcome Tarynk :flower: If you're looking for buddies you can join us here :hugs: Two of our team members have got their :bfp: already, you are very welcome to complete the family :kiss:

BabyDreamer - Aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww @ your avatar. Ewcm may be a good sign, fingers crossed for you, hon!

Minnegirl: :af::af::af:

CedarWood: Well, you know how I feel mate, waiting in anticipation :serenade:

Mrs-C: Wow, buying a new house :happydance: I always found this thought uber-exciting :bunny::bunny::bunny: Is it bigger than the one you currently have? Describe it for us (I was always a huge fan of _A place in The Sun_ lol, anything property-related is exciting enough for me :haha:)

As for me, I feel kind of, well, 'loose' if this makes any sense? Not even sure I'm going to try properly this month. I've asked my parents to come join us (they've been away at the city for a while) and they will be here during my fertile days. I don't know, I just don't feel like properly trying this cycle. I might just do it for the fun of it but don't anticipate any results. I feel like enjoying my colourful Greek August if you know what I mean :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs-C

It is much bigger than our place - we have a flat. The future nursery will have loads of room for baby! There's also a good garden for our dogs and a park nearby. We are going to gut the house and do it up as we go along - it's not our taste at the mo.

It's exciting but stressful trying to sell!

Hoping the witch stays away minnegirl!


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Girls...

No :witch: yet...trying not to get my hopes up...afterall, this has been a very strange cycle....

FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Hi Girls...
> 
> No :witch: yet...trying not to get my hopes up...afterall, this has been a very strange cycle....
> 
> FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi girls!

Minnegirl, Im dying to here your outcome, I have my fingers & toes crossed for you!:dust::dust:

LaRockera, Iknow what you mean about feeling like not really trying, Im thinking I might give it a break soon too. It all gets quite consuming:wacko:

Mrs-C, ooh new house sounds very exciting! I would love to do up a house. I have never owned my own home, we get a free house on the farm with DPs job, so there is not really a need to buy one. Its great but we dont have the freedom to do what we want with it.

So my puppies, they are schnoodles (schnauzer x poodle), my parents breed them, a few years ago they gave me one - Lola, so I thought I would try breeding too. Its her first litter & I dont know if we will do it again, but she has been such a good mum! They are an awesome breed, I am not fond of poodles but Lola only has a teeny bit in her, she is mostly schnauzer. The dad of the pups is my parents little red poodle so the puppies are a lot more 'oodle'. 
Oh I could go on & on about my dogs!!


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Hi Girls...
> 
> No :witch: yet...trying not to get my hopes up...afterall, this has been a very strange cycle....
> 
> FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

:cry: She got me


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> :cry: She got me

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh Minnegirl, Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> :cry: She got me

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

PS. I'm taking August off. I want to enjoy the rest of my summer, period.

:flower:


----------



## membas#1

Minne :hugs: sorry she got you. 

LaRockera....sometimes a break is all you need. Enjoy the rest of your summer!


----------



## LaRockera

Thanks, hon! :flower:


----------



## Mrs-C

LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> :cry: She got me
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> PS. I'm taking August off. I want to enjoy the rest of my summer, period.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Sounds good. Relaxing will probably help - you could come off your break and get a :bfp: right away!

We're still in the :sex: part of the month. I should be in my fertile period at the mo. We missed one of our every-other nights so we've made up for it this weekend :blush:

I'm hoping this is our month, but I've only had mild pains on my left hand side on Thursday and very little CM. Not looking good for OVing...


----------



## CedarWood

Minniegirl - boo! :hug:

LR - sounds like a good plan - relax and enjoy:flower:

MRS C - hope you catch the eggie!

AFM have not wanted to test yet - AF did not come yesterday so should today - sometimes it comes later later in the day. Am going to look for a test and test this afternoon since it should be today.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

ooh Cedarwood fx for you!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> :cry: She got me
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> PS. I'm taking August off. I want to enjoy the rest of my summer, period.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good. Relaxing will probably help - you could come off your break and get a :bfp: right away!Click to expand...


Well, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't :shrug: I've convinced myself that I'm taking the break for my own sake and it's not some kind of :bfp: - achieving trick, so not particularly hopeful. I don't even plan to :sex: that much either, and I've had a fair amount of cocktails and wines these past few days. 

Don't worry about pains and cm, do what you have to do and it will work. After my last fiasco with the nausea I quit trying to spot even the most unusual of symptoms. I've read that most of the times symptoms don't even start before you're well into your fourth week, so there, I'm going by that rule from now on.

Cedarwood, don't let the witch come any near you :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks for the wellwishes girls:flower:

I took a test......


And..........



I am









Confused:shrug:
There is a thick line but does not appear to have colour - kind of like a shading but not thin....
Stilll no AF so will find more tests and if no AF test again tonight and in the morn.
I had a couple hrs hold.


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> Thanks for the wellwishes girls:flower:
> 
> I took a test......
> 
> 
> And..........
> 
> 
> 
> I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confused:shrug:
> There is a thick line but does not appear to have colour - kind of like a shading but not thin....
> Stilll no AF so will find more tests and if no AF test again tonight and in the morn.
> I had a couple hrs hold.


So hold on, you mean you've had an evap? Or do you clearly see something forming where the second line is supposed to be? I'm MEGA-excited now :tease::tease::tease: Have you taken a second test? :test::test::test:

I absolutely, sincerely, wholeheartedly, utterly, completely, indisputably wish a :baby: is on its way !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks LR:friends:

I can't decide - too faint - the test was a 25 ml - called Frau Test O:)

I need to go out and get more tests - will be back home in the eve to test again.

Smog/haze is really bad today - even in the metro:shock: The paper said last week - Thurs - breathing the smog was the same as smoking 2 packs of cigs in 2 hrs.

I need to go back out anyway :boat:


----------



## membas#1

Cedar--just wanted to share my experience regarding that same thing--that's what my 10DPO test looked like on a cheap dollar tree test, 20 ml. I first chalked it up to evap line, but since I hadn't ever seen one of those before, I decided to purchase a 10 ml test for later in the day and got my faint but visible BFP. GL! Fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG Cedar, this could be it!!!!!!!! ANY line in my book would be amazing to see!!! :happydance::happydance:

PLEASE test again tonight with a good one! FX'd so tight for you!!! :flower:

As for me, well, it was a really sad day on Saturday :cry:. I had a MAJOR pity party for myself when the witch arrived. Hubs sat with me and cheered me up though, as he always does. He is the sweetest. So now, onto August :) Right? I can't decide what to try this month. 

Membas, please remind me...you guys did it every day or twice a day? A friend of mine told me to try every 12 hours around fertile time. I'm thinking we might give that a go.


----------



## membas#1

Hi Minne--yep, we did every 12 hours...our intention was to do every 12 hours in the few fertile days before O and the day of O and the day after--so we planned on 4 days of 2x/day, which we did but, we also ended up starting earlier with sometimes 2x/day and sometimes 1x/day since I thought O was coming early....but new research is showing that if your SO is healthy and presumably 'young' that sex every 12 hours is slightly more likely to result in pregnancy than sex every other day. Doesn't mean that every other day won't work...but people are too worried about using up healthy sperm (I was worried about it too), but after looking into what some fertility specialists are recommending--i.e. people aren't :sex: enough!, we decided to go for it. My SO took zinc everyday of the month especially those days and he ate a very healthy diet. Sounds like you guys already eat really healthy. SO didn't drink during the month and doesn't smoke. 

GL to you! Fx'd.


----------



## membas#1

here's my chart for reference with BD pattern. The XX are the days we did every 12 hours.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.jpg
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks SO much Membas! I think we are going for it! My hunch is telling me we aren't Bd'ing enough. Also, how long did you lie in bed for each time? Hips raised?

What vitamins did you take? I'm going to go get DH zinc...just regular zinc? I am making this MY MONTH!!!!!!! :)


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girlies,

Could only find other 25 ml tests so decided to wait. 
Membas - I would have tested again if could have found a better test:thumbup:that is pretty cool when that happens!

TMI cm still wet but now a bit more watery and less err thick so not sure a good sign, as could be prog dropping but boobs still ache. They just hurt pretty often and that is not normal for me. Have had some cramping which could go either way.
Will see what tomorow brings.

Minniegirl - I got preg before with someone that liked twice a day weekdays and 3/4 times on weekend days. Good luck with the future bed-a-thon:thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

MinneGirl said:


> Thanks SO much Membas! I think we are going for it! My hunch is telling me we aren't Bd'ing enough. Also, how long did you lie in bed for each time? Hips raised?
> 
> What vitamins did you take? I'm going to go get DH zinc...just regular zinc? I am making this MY MONTH!!!!!!! :)

Yep, regular zinc 15mg/day. I took evening primrose for 3 months leading up to our first TTC effort--it helped increase my EWCM but did take a few months to really notice the difference there. In our TTC month I took EPO up to O and then stopped (don't take after O). I also took multi, FA, drank red raspberry tea (until O) on some days. 

As for lying in bed after :sex: YES. For at least 20 minutes if I could, hips elevated on pillows. I would try for longer if I didn't have to pee :haha: but on average 20-30 min was my limit. SO would get up after :sex: and make me breakfast and what not so I wouldn't get up...it was sweet and probably the only time he really has ever been adamant that I stay in bed! He'd get me water, bring me whatever I wanted. He was more adamant than I was and when one day I didn't want to :sex: he told me we had to, this was our critical time....he said we could take a break after all was said and done. Some days I felt like he was more on board with our 12 hour plan than I was...but it did get old for us both in the end....but I'm glad we kept it up! GL to you!


----------



## membas#1

CedarWood said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Could only find other 25 ml tests so decided to wait.
> Membas - I would have tested again if could have found a better test:thumbup:that is pretty cool when that happens!
> 
> TMI cm still wet but now a bit more watery and less err thick so not sure a good sign, as could be prog dropping but boobs still ache. They just hurt pretty often and that is not normal for me. Have had some cramping which could go either way.
> Will see what tomorow brings.
> 
> Minniegirl - I got preg before with someone that liked twice a day weekdays and 3/4 times on weekend days. Good luck with the future bed-a-thon:thumbup:

Don't read too much into the CM--I had completely dry CM when I got my BFP and it was that way for a few weeks after my BFP. I've only just started to regularly see otherwise. :blush:


----------



## MinneGirl

what is FA?


----------



## membas#1

Folic Acid...if you haven't started it, do it :)


----------



## MinneGirl

All I take right now is nature maid prenatal...???


----------



## membas#1

how much folic is in it? i don't take a prenatal, instead a multivitamin, so i have to supplement with FA. my doctor recommended 800 mg FA. so that's what I take. there's a bit of FA in my multi but not much.


----------



## Mrs-C

CedarWood - I hope this is it for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:

No real updates from me. Still no cm to speak of. Another odd cycle for me.
Maybe this won't happen for us :shrug: My body is acting differently every month.


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> Maybe this won't happen for us :shrug: My body is acting differently every month.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MinneGirl

Keep your chin up Mrc-C...lots of women don't get any CM and fall pregnant! :) It sounds like you have done everything you can do for this cycle, so stay positive!

LaRockera, I think that is great that you are going to ENJOY your summer and being a newlywed. That is such a fun and special time.

Tonight I picked up my evening primose oil and raspberry leaf tea :) I have to try something new each cycle...makes me have more hope.

Hugs girls :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

MinneGirl said:


> Keep your chin up Mrc-C...lots of women don't get any CM and fall pregnant! :) It sounds like you have done everything you can do for this cycle, so stay positive!
> 
> LaRockera, I think that is great that you are going to ENJOY your summer and being a newlywed. That is such a fun and special time.
> 
> Tonight I picked up my evening primose oil and raspberry leaf tea :) I have to try something new each cycle...makes me have more hope.
> 
> Hugs girls :hugs:

happy to hear it! hope it is your month!!!


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all,

Minniegirl - make dure you stop the epo after O:thumbup:

Mrs C - oh too early after O to be concerned about cm. I was just a bit obsessed this cycle as it seemed a bit much. Some people do report none but it is still early days for you!

AFM :shrug: No AF but cm seems watery making me suspicious. 

Membas - did you get lower back cramps while asleep? I get them only then not while awake:shrug:

Will find another test for the afternoon I suppose. I keep expecting af.


----------



## CedarWood

Ah the watery for me was a precurser of AF - prog drop. I came back just a bit ago this afternoon and found a few brown spots.
Meh - my AF is usually clockwork and this messes up my next cycle. I changed my flight to not miss all of fertile days. This means I will fly on cycle day 11 with O normally on day 14:nope:
Well there is always September:dohh:


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> Ah the watery for me was a precurser of AF - prog drop. I came back just a bit ago this afternoon and found a few brown spots.
> Meh - my AF is usually clockwork and this messes up my next cycle. I changed my flight to not miss all of fertile days. This means I will fly on cycle day 11 with O normally on day 14:nope:
> Well there is always September:dohh:

Boooooooooooooooo! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MinneGirl

Sorry Cedarwood :hugs: We can all relate to the disspointment. YES, there is always next month and if need be, the month after...and YES, we WILL all get those BFP's...it's only a matter of time! :)

I will be sure to stop the EPO as soon as O day comes. I liked the raspberry leaf tea, it tastes delicious. AF is still here....can't wait until she is gone so we can get this party started :haha:

Dragonfly, where are you? How are you feeling?


----------



## CedarWood

Minniegirl, I know, I have been at this since 2003:wacko:
The disapointment is not so bad - as thought I had bd a bit before O so was out by default. I hate missing months and looks like a late AF is going to knock me out for August. I had already adjusted my travel plans to be able to get in a few fertile days bding...and now - grrrrr:nope:

Werid seem to have even more blue veins on my breasts/chest than before. Boobs are not achy as have been for awhile - that stopped today. 
I did test despite the brown spotting and it was neg. Very little spotting and not red - I wish AF would come if its coming! I am geting further and further from any chance in Aug....

We still have bad air/smog and hot - 41 predicted 2mor - like 101/102 - yikes - this in a city where if there is A/C it is on so low you cannot tell. I sweated through my morning coffee for the last time - no more coffee shops without A/C or the desire to use it - now it will be cold frappachinos to go:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a good day:kiss:


----------



## MinneGirl

Cedarwood, do you have any kids yet or will this be your first? I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel...I am really sorry it is taking so long. Have you ever seen a DR? Sorry if you already told me the story...I can't remember. I just ask because maybe it is something really simple that just needs tweaking? :hug: I hope AF arrives soon so you can get onto this cycle and join me in getting our August :bfp: :)

It is HOT here today too! :grr: I wish we had a pool...


----------



## Mrs-C

No news from me. Still no cm or anything at all really. :shrug:

I've got my fingers crossed for all you ladies! Bring on the April babies!
:dust:


----------



## CedarWood

MinnieGirl - well have been to docs - long story - but will condense:

Girls gets preg - loses baby - and so on several times - this is interspersed with vists to docs - - girl asks for specific tests - docs say all fine. Girl has long stretch with no pregnancies - doc says be patient. Girl feels worse - so asks for one of the tests again - bingo. Girl reads an article relating that problem with another - girl gets test - bingo again. Prob is now girl is a bit older - so girl waits.
Thats it in a nutshell - do not think told you anything but the time frame before.
I hope Af hurries up too:growlmad:
I think I will get pregnant again and all will be fine - if it could hurry up a bit - that would be nice too:flower:

MRsC - 2 days past O - early days girl!


----------



## Mrs-C

CedarWood said:


> MinnieGirl - well have been to docs - long story - but will condense:
> 
> Girls gets preg - loses baby - and so on several times - this is interspersed with vists to docs - - girl asks for specific tests - docs say all fine. Girl has long stretch with no pregnancies - doc says be patient. Girl feels worse - so asks for one of the tests again - bingo. Girl reads an article relating that problem with another - girl gets test - bingo again. Prob is now girl is a bit older - so girl waits.
> Thats it in a nutshell - do not think told you anything but the time frame before.
> I hope Af hurries up too:growlmad:
> I think I will get pregnant again and all will be fine - if it could hurry up a bit - that would be nice too:flower:
> 
> MRsC - 2 days past O - early days girl!


Firstly, :hugs:
Secondly, :dust:
Thirdy, thank you. This is going to be a loooong TWW!


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> I think I will get pregnant again and all will be fine

Yeah, that's what I think will happen too.


----------



## MinneGirl

Cedar, :hugs: You deserve this so much!!! It sounds like you at least found out what was wrong and are well on your way to getting your BFP :)


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies...just popping in to say hi. GL to those in the 2WW and for those that had AF arrive :hugs: onto the next month for April babies--ahhh spring time babies :) Fx'd for you all!


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Girls!

Hope you are all having splendid days! 

We had our national night out block party last night and it was quite fun! We have such a lovely street of neighbors...we ended up having a water balloon fight, which was comical.

The weather is cooling down a bit, thankfully. My best friend is getting married next weekend--Cedar, she is Russian--from Moscow. Anyhow, I am hosting her bachelorette party & shower this weekend at my house, so I have a lot of preparation to do in the next few days. Should keep my mind off of all this madness :)


----------



## Mrs-C

Minnegirl - glad you have something nice to distract you over the next few days!


I'm going to vent this at you girls - I don't want to start a big post on it or anything. But... do you notice that older ladies TTC sometimes feel those of us in our 20s shouldn't moan when it comes to TTC. I forget how old you all are, and I mean no offence. I don't feel any negativity in this thread.

I just think that people are quick to judge. Just because they weren't ready in their 20s, or hadn't met the person they wanted kids with then, doesn't mean everyone is in the same situation. One woman even said she wouldn't have wanted kids with her DH - why would you marry him then?!

I, for one, know I am ready, as is DH. We have spent the last 7 years getting to know each other. We have been loyal to each other whilst I went away to uni for three years, we have helped each other through loss of family and friends. We have had a really tough 18 months in everything except our relationship and have come out even stronger. We have lived together with parents, had two years together in our first home that we own and are now buying a bigger home for our family.

I guess I'm just wound up at the comments that someone my age is not ready, immature and implications I (and any girl my age) will be a bad mother. I really disagree. 20s used to be the normal age to have kids and in this day and age, with all the teen pregnancies, how are people looking down on women in their 20s?

My DH is one of three. We are the only one's without kids yet we have been together longer, have a bigger home (and soon to be even bigger) and have been married two years (and still not pregnant). When you are ready you are ready, and if you are surrounded by others with what you want (especially those who have kids unplanned) it is tough - no matter what your age.

Thanks for letting me get that out ladies.


----------



## LaRockera

You know babes, from what you've just described, if you're not ready, I don't know who on earth could be. Perhaps those women were referring to girls that are into boozing and partying while in uni ( know I was!) and are not emotionally mature to be mothers yet. I agree that stereotyping and generalising can indeed be hurtful and offensive, I'm sure though that that wasn't their motivation.

I think you'll both make brilliant parents :flower:


----------



## membas#1

I think everyone is ready at their own time and there shouldn't be judgment passed one way or the other on the age someone is ready. I'm 34, just now starting a family. Didn't know until I was 30 that I even wanted kids. My sister was 21 with her first, her husband 24--they have 2 now, the oldest is 11, the youngest is 9. They are FANTASTIC parents! Age does not make a parent great or not. :hugs:

Just to update--had a 7 week ultrasound today...all is well, HB is 128 BPM, baby measures 7 weeks exactly. Photo posted in my journal. :) 

Happy day to you all and don't let those folks bug you Mrs-C. you guys know what you want and you know you are ready...that's what matters, and that only. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

membas#1 said:


> I think everyone is ready at their own time and there shouldn't be judgment passed one way or the other on the age someone is ready. I'm 34, just now starting a family. Didn't know until I was 30 that I even wanted kids. My sister was 21 with her first, her husband 24--they have 2 now, the oldest is 11, the youngest is 9. They are FANTASTIC parents! Age does not make a parent great or not. :hugs:
> 
> Just to update--had a 7 week ultrasound today...all is well, HB is 128 BPM, baby measures 7 weeks exactly. Photo posted in my journal. :)
> 
> Happy day to you all and don't let those folks bug you Mrs-C. you guys know what you want and you know you are ready...that's what matters, and that only. :hugs:



I appriciate it goes both ways. When I met DH he didn't think he wanted to get married or have kids. He changed his mind about both. Being around our youngest nieces has made him even more sure he is ready for kids. People do change their minds.

Glad all went well at your scan. I'll check your photo out! You must be so excited.


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girlies,

Just poping in to say Hi - am having a few vodka and cokes - because I can:thumbup:

Hmmm well smoke/smog city here - air constantly smells of burning - yuck:nope:

Mrs C, I am older and well - for myself - I am glad I was not pregnant in my teens -( though would have been pretty impossible for me as not allowed out of the house). In my 20's as well, as with the wrong guy - now - do not feel started too late, just had health problems that were not found... But do not wish anyone ill. I do think for some people in their teens - that it might be good for them to grow a bit before starting a family but each to his own:flower:
It is true times have changed and people did normally have children much younger. One dear old lady in a nursing home, I voluntered at - told me that she was chastised by her mother for being unmarried at 14. Yep, she was told she would be an old maid. Her mom was married at 13.

Minniegirl - tell me if you want any recipies etc - something simple you could make that is Russian if you want for a treat/surprise. 

Membas - yay for good news!

Well back to my vodka and cokes:kiss:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Mrs-C, my brother & sister in-law got married about 18 months ago, They were engaged for two years & found out they were pregnant about two weeks after their wedding.
They had moved their wedding forward as they wanted to start a family. When they got engaged and were making these plans I thought they were crazy, She was only 21 & he was 23. They had so much more living to do before settling down.

I ended a 7 year relationship not long before the wedding as I knew I wanted to get married & have a family one day but not with him.

Then I met DP, we have only been together for 18 months (got together at the wedding) but I KNOW I want to have children with him, & Im ready, Im not scared or hesitant & I dont think my brother & SIL are crazy anymore.

I now think age & how long you've been together doesnt matter, if you beleive in your heart that you are with the person you want to grow old with & you are ready to have a family, well then do it.

Sorry for the long post & the possibility that it doesnt flow, Its still early here & I havent been up long, still have sleepy brain.


----------



## Mrs-C

babydreamer - I agree with you. How long you are together doesn't matter. I knew I wanted my kids with DH years ago. I just needed to finish uni, get a full time job and our own home. Now we have those things, we can start our family.

I really didn't mean any offence by my post. Sorry all.


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> babydreamer - I agree with you. How long you are together doesn't matter. I knew I wanted my kids with DH years ago. I just needed to finish uni, get a full time job and our own home. Now we have those things, we can start our family.
> 
> I really didn't mean any offence by my post. Sorry all.

Who do you think you offended, sweetheart? :shrug: I think we all know what you mean.

You're 24, aren't you? That's not young by any stretch of the imagination. It's a fine age to have children. You are an educated young woman that holds her life in her own hands, you have a steady job that offers you financial security, you have a husband that is your soul mate and your best friend, what else would one need? If these are not requirements to start a family, I really don't know what is.

:flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

No offence taken by me. I wish I had met DP years ago, I would love to be a young Mum. Now I just hope I am one before Im 30!:wacko:


----------



## membas#1

<---not offended at all :) everyone comes into wanting kids on their own time...early or later. i was late bloomer so to speak :) i've enjoyed this topic to see how everyone came to this decision and where we all are in life....despite our ages (there's 10 years between you and me) we are in very similar points in our life. :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi ya'll! :)

Mrc-C, you are certainly not too young to have kids!! You need to brush off whoever made that comment to you. It sounds like you guys are in a perfect position to start your family :)

Cedar, are there any snack type recipes you have that are Russian? If so, please PM me...would SO appreciate it. Also are there any hospitality traditions in Russia? I have one of her friends staying with us---ie, fresh flowers, fruit basket...I don't know :shrug:

Just drinking my raspberry leaf tea :thumbup: It is yummy...and it is supposed to strengthen your uterus.


----------



## MinneGirl

PS...I can't wait to take down this damn ovulation ticker and put up a pregnancy one!! :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies, sorry it has been so long since I have been around on here, been going through some shit. We recentely found out that our foundation is cracking and it will cost approx. 50000 to fix, we have really been stressing out about what to do as we unfortunatly do not have 50k laying around, and it appears as if that side of the house could go at anytime. On a happier I am 7 weeks as of yesterday. Still super tired. My parent's neighbor hood is doing a family fun day on saturday, this is geared toward the young kids in the neighborhood, so we will be going to this and helping out, it should b efun, and they are haveing a funnel cake stand, I know horrible for you but delicious!! I am hoping that this will help make the time go by a little faster and the appointment will hopefully feel like it gets here quicker. I go Monday at 12:45. 
Mrs-c, I know what you mean, I have seen this and have heard this, my sister looks really young, but is older than me 28, she has an 8 year old and a 6 year old, back when they were a bit younger, when we would go our shopping together it would never fail that someone would would make a comment, and not just to themselves, people have actually came up to us and said don't you think your a little young to have childen, can you say ignorant!!!! She was 20 when she had the first and I definatley don't think that she is any less of a mother. So rude!!! I also have seen where before people new we were pregnant(MIL spilled the beans) that they would say, oh you need to wait until your in your 30's until you have kids, you dont want to ruin your 20's. That will be the last time you and your hubby have alone time, etc, etc. Well guess what we both want kids, we want to share our lives with a child, and I would never look at it like a child ruined anything.


----------



## Mrs-C

Thanks all :hugs: I think I'm just being over-sensitive.

dragonfly - sorry about your house. I too would be worried (I'm the worrier in our relationship - incase you hadn't already worked that out!).

I hope something comes out of nowhere so you don't have to worry anymore.

Oh - and I have cm today. Good thing...??


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> PS...I can't wait to take down this damn ovulation ticker and put up a pregnancy one!! :)

Me too!


----------



## MinneGirl

Dragonfly, I'm really sorry about the house. I hope you guys can figure out a solution. You just keep yourself healthy & as stress-free as possible for that little bean cooking in you :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi girls!
Not much new going on...can't wait to get BUSY next week. We are going to an out of town wedding next weekend and staying with friends...should make the 2x/day thing interesting....HUH? Oh well--we will have to be quiet :)

Yay for the weekend!!!!

Fx'd for those of you who are in the Tww...hope this is a good month for us! :)


----------



## membas#1

I bet you can sneak away Minnegirl :) 

Huge hormone shift for me yesterday--emotional, tired and ill feeling. Here's hoping today is better...I have a camping trip to finish getting ready for and I need all the energy I can muster. Hope you ladies have a great weekend :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Morning girls! hope you are all well!

Mrs-C I see your not too far off from testing..:dust:

AFM well im on CD25 i think about 9dpo? so only have 2 days left until the :witch: is first due to rear her ugly head. Im nervous, I tested yesterday - early i know - but got a bfn, or one of those made up lines that could be an evap, a v v v faint line or just line eyes from staring so hard :wacko:

I havent really had any symptoms, my bbs dont hurt this time, I thought MAYBE I felt a bit 'icky' yesterday but maybe just dehydration. Light headaches all week - but thats not necessarily anything different & a few twinges & tinglings..
The only thing that is really different is Ive lost my appetite a lot & Ive lost 2kg over the last few weeks.. Im sure Im normally heavier just before AF? But She might not show til Friday so I have close on a week to pile it all back on:nope:


----------



## Mrs-C

Well.... I've had cramps today. Started on my right, and moved round to the middle. Once they faded my stomach was tender to push on the front. :shrug: Not sure what that means?

I've also felt today like I do when AF is on her way - even down to the point where I would think 'oops best go to the loo and put a towel on'. But, obviously way too early for AF, and nothing there. (AF is due a week on Monday)

I don't want to get my hopes up, but I don't remember this happening before....


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Morning girls! hope you are all well!
> 
> Mrs-C I see your not too far off from testing..:dust:
> 
> AFM well im on CD25 i think about 9dpo? so only have 2 days left until the :witch: is first due to rear her ugly head. Im nervous, I tested yesterday - early i know - but got a bfn, or one of those made up lines that could be an evap, a v v v faint line or just line eyes from staring so hard :wacko:
> 
> I havent really had any symptoms, my bbs dont hurt this time, I thought MAYBE I felt a bit 'icky' yesterday but maybe just dehydration. Light headaches all week - but thats not necessarily anything different & a few twinges & tinglings..
> The only thing that is really different is Ive lost my appetite a lot & Ive lost 2kg over the last few weeks.. Im sure Im normally heavier just before AF? But She might not show til Friday so I have close on a week to pile it all back on:nope:

Fingers crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Gals! :kiss:

Yay, BabyDreamer and Mrc-C--I am putting bets that one of you get your BFP this month...I can just feel it :thumbup:

It is HOT here today. I just sat out in the sun to get a bit of Vitamin D and am now preparing for my party tonight--clearly taking a bit of a break to check on you girls :hugs: Now I just need to go pick up the sushi in a couple of hours and make my cosmopolitan's and I'll be all set. Luckily, I'm not in the 2WW, so I can enjoy a few cocktails tonight with the girls :)

Keep us posted you girls who are close, and FX'd the witch doesn't arrive for either of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer...you are getting close!!! Fx'd no witch arrives for 9 more months for you!! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Morning girls! hope you are all well!
> 
> Mrs-C I see your not too far off from testing..:dust:
> 
> AFM well im on CD25 i think about 9dpo? so only have 2 days left until the :witch: is first due to rear her ugly head. Im nervous, I tested yesterday - early i know - but got a bfn, or one of those made up lines that could be an evap, a v v v faint line or just line eyes from staring so hard :wacko:
> 
> I havent really had any symptoms, my bbs dont hurt this time, I thought MAYBE I felt a bit 'icky' yesterday but maybe just dehydration. Light headaches all week - but thats not necessarily anything different & a few twinges & tinglings..
> The only thing that is really different is Ive lost my appetite a lot & Ive lost 2kg over the last few weeks.. Im sure Im normally heavier just before AF? But She might not show til Friday so I have close on a week to pile it all back on:nope:

Babydreamer, have you tested again? Also, I had to laugh at your comment about staring so hard you might see a line...I do this with every test--hold it up to different lights/different windows....stare and stare and stare...sometimes thinking I see the infamous second line :)


----------



## membas#1

Hi ladies. Just dropping in to check on you all. A couple of you are getting really close to testing time! Exciting! Fx'd for BFPs this month!!! :) 

I'm feeling quite well these last few days...had an excellent camping trip, nausea has subsided and I don't feel like i have to eat every hour-2 right now....I haven't had to get up in the night to have a snack now for 3 nights. It's so refreshing as food was becoming an evil chore...and that's not a fun way to survive! Trying to think of a couple recipes I can make this week that will incorporate more veggies into my diet--the one thing i nixed when i was nauseous and too gassy. it's too hot for soup unfortunately cuz i love veggie soups. 

anyways--hope you are all doing well and fx'd for BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi guys, so AF isnt here today yet which is good, but then she may be waiting pounce.

I did test again yesterday arvo & thought i saw something so took it from window to window & for a walk outside:dohh: but i tested this morn & couldnt really sere anything. Although (tmi?) I did notice my pee isnt as yellow this morn as yesterdays was.??
Ive decided the 'I think i can see lines' are bfn, Im not counting a BFP til i see a 'I KNOW thats a line' line ..:wacko: make sense?

I feel like AF is coming, Im cranky, dont have sore bbs(although I normally do by now), im just not feeling the pma. 

I hope Im wrong


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Hi guys, so AF isnt here today yet which is good, but then she may be waiting pounce.
> 
> I did test again yesterday arvo & thought i saw something so took it from window to window & for a walk outside:dohh: but i tested this morn & couldnt really sere anything. Although (tmi?) I did notice my pee isnt as yellow this morn as yesterdays was.??
> Ive decided the 'I think i can see lines' are bfn, Im not counting a BFP til i see a 'I KNOW thats a line' line ..:wacko: make sense?
> 
> I feel like AF is coming, Im cranky, dont have sore bbs(although I normally do by now), im just not feeling the pma.
> 
> I hope Im wrong


I've lost the PMA too. :hugs: I've felt like AF is on her way - but she's not due for another week. I'm starting to think she's going to be early for the first time since BCP!

I'm keeping them crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Sometimes I feel like she is already here...I do have a lot of CM still, Im nervous.

I have my fx for you Mrs-C, I hope this is our month:hugs:
When will you be testing?


----------



## MinneGirl

GIRLS-- you can't lose the PMA yet...COME ON! Like I said, I am feeling like this is one of your lucky months! :)

Fx'd for both of you!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Sometimes I feel like she is already here...I do have a lot of CM still, Im nervous.
> 
> I have my fx for you Mrs-C, I hope this is our month:hugs:
> When will you be testing?

I should wait until next Tuesday when I'm late, but I might test sooner... Can't face another :bfn: How about you??


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer...fx'd the witch still hasn't arrived! :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Mrs-C said:


> I should wait until next Tuesday when I'm late, but I might test sooner... Can't face another :bfn: How about you??

Im testing every day!:blush: I got some ICs thinking they would last me for months - its not quite working that way.

I will try again tomorrow...hopefully


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> Babydreamer...fx'd the witch still hasn't arrived! :)

Its 5pm here & still no show, so Im hoping. I had a 27 day cycle last month tho so...i dunno.


----------



## MinneGirl

Ohhhh....fx'd she doesn't arrive!!!!! :)


----------



## membas#1

GL Babydreamer and Mrs-C! Getting excited for you both! Come on BFPs!!!! :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

CD27 & she isnt here yet...Im so freakin anxious!!! 
Got another 'I dunno' line this morning, :shrug: Im going to get some ept after work this arvo. These ics are meant to be 15mlu but maybe they are crap? Im hoping so anyway.

I still feel like the :witch: is here, (TMI..) I had alot of watery CM this morning mixed with white lotiony cm.. i think this is different, but Ive had different symptoms every cycle, so I dont know if it matters.

Aaarrgghh ... im sick of waiting!! I want a second pink line!! I dont care if its light, just as long as its pink & within the time limit! one that i can say 'YES, that is a line'!!!

I WANT A BABY!!!!


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> CD27 & she isnt here yet...Im so freakin anxious!!!
> Got another 'I dunno' line this morning, :shrug: Im going to get some ept after work this arvo. These ics are meant to be 15mlu but maybe they are crap? Im hoping so anyway.
> 
> I still feel like the :witch: is here, (TMI..) I had alot of watery CM this morning mixed with white lotiony cm.. i think this is different, but Ive had different symptoms every cycle, so I dont know if it matters.
> 
> Aaarrgghh ... im sick of waiting!! I want a second pink line!! I dont care if its light, just as long as its pink & within the time limit! one that i can say 'YES, that is a line'!!!
> 
> I WANT A BABY!!!!

:happydance: that she's not here yet! I too am having watery cm now, for the first time. There is a small amount of the lotiony kind in there too - but not much. I still feel 'down there' that AF is here. It's weird.

I may give in and test tomorrow with FMU. At least then I can give up this month if it's a :bfn: - and hope to be pleasantly surprised if she's late. I will be either 8 or 9 dpo by tomorrow. I think!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

oooh i hope you get a BFP Mrs-C!!

I think i would feel kinda ripped off if I didnt test before AF :wacko: 
I enjoy the anticipation of peeing into a cup & dipping that stick.. But then a minute later when i cant see that line I feel really bummed


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> oooh i hope you get a BFP Mrs-C!!
> 
> I think i would feel kinda ripped off if I didnt test before AF :wacko:
> I enjoy the anticipation of peeing into a cup & dipping that stick.. But then a minute later when i cant see that line I feel really bummed

Thanks. Still not convinced - but don't think I ever will be.
I'm keeping 'em crossed for you!

I also feel likw that when the test is over :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG Babydreamer!!!!!!!! Yes, go get some good tests and hold that pee for a few hours! :) Ahhhh, this could be it!


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer, have you ever had longer than a 27 day cycle?!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Yea 28 days is my longest, but I havent had that since the 1st month off the pill, so you never know.. most cycles have been about 25 days.


Hey I was wondering, how many kids do you all want to have? (Once we finally get past our firsts)

I think I want 3. or 4 :wacko:


----------



## MinneGirl

Girl, you need to go get a digital!!!!!!!!!!!

I want two :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl your getting me all excited!! Im too scared to get excited, oh im gonna be so so disappointed if she shows.

I got paid today so think I will go get some epts & digitals. Im only gonna do a digital if I get a real line on a normal test.

Crap its gonna be a long day at work, ha Im only there for 5 hours! Its gonna be a reallly long 5 hours!


----------



## Mrs-C

I have some EPTs and one digi - for when I get that second line.

I intend on two. For now. We've said we'll see how we feel after two. Three would be my limit I think.

Fingers crossed for you babydancer - keep us updated!


----------



## MinneGirl

Sorry, I don't mean to get your hopes up to high, but it sounding promising :) How about you wait until tomorrow, and use FMU with a good test...CD 28 with FMU and a good test should be pretty conclusive :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to get your hopes up to high, but it sounding promising :) How about you wait until tomorrow, and use FMU with a good test...CD 28 with FMU and a good test should be pretty conclusive :)

I will but I will prob do one this arvo as well, im an addict:blush:

Well I much prefer being excited than down in the dumps like yesterday. 
FX im not just setting myself up.

Come on lucky cycle #7!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi girls, just thought I would give you a quick update, - tested again this arvo, same line on ic - I think evap, i dont think it has colour, also tested with a crystal clear(blue dye :dohh:) got a BFN, not even an evap. The pharmacy at the closest town had bugger all to choose from - no digital.

On a good note, the :witch: still isnt here!:thumbup: So fx she stays away (9 months please!) & hopefully I get a decent line tomorrow with fmu..


----------



## CedarWood

Howdy girls:flower:

Have been away - super heavy clotty AF - yuck - super smoggy choking smoke Moscow - yuck. Temps were 100-102 for you girls in the US - Hot. Being outside for more than 30 min was like smoking 2 packs of cigs in 2 hrs.....
It was awful - my eyes burned and throat was scratchy.
Luckily our mayor came back from his holiday in Switzerland and as he did not like the air - it is begining to clear - past two days gorgeous and breathable. 

Am going to the US on Friday - not much a chance for me this cycle. Am thinking of geting a new laptop in the US - if so will check on you girls - if not will not likely go on the family comp...:blush: TTC is my own private world... Though I constantly get asked when.....

Good luck to those waiting for a BFP this cycle:dust:

CW


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Ladies!
Babydreamer...keep testing! :) I hope you get a clear second line today! 

Cedar, yes, I have heard from the Russians that are staying with us that the smog was insane in Moscow. At least you are coming back here soon and can get out of it for a bit. 

Afm, it's my three year anniversary today! :happydance: We are heading out of town for the wedding that is on Saturday, and making a pit stop in Madison tonight to go to dinner at our favorite, romantic restaurant. I can't wait! We've both been so busy the last month we have had such little time to hang out and spend quality time together. PLUS, we have a hotel room tonight and i'm entering my fertile time...so watch out!! :thumbup: DH asked me last night "when are the important days this month?" So darn cute. I told him we are going for 2x day this month and he looked slightly scared. Haha...


----------



## Mrs-C

Any news babydancer?

I tested this morning, :bfn: I think I'm out. Even though it is early still, I'm not feeling that this is our month. This is our 8th month trying. If no joy, the doc said he would run tests. At least then we'll know if this is all in vain :cry:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrc-C...hardly anyone gets a postive on 10dpo!!! Seriously.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Morning All!!

Well...she isnt here!!:happydance:
But.. still no def lines, the ic is same as yesterday, think theres a line but no colour & the stupid blue dye - i dunno - maybe i can see something super faint, but maybe not.

I have to go do the shopping this morning - day off! - so Im gonna grab a first response, its not early detection tho, I dont think we have those in NZ.

ooh I had a lot of thin off white cm first thing this morning too - doies this mean anything?

Mrs-C sorry bout the BFN :hugs: but 10dpo is early, even tho it drops your confidence, hopefully we are just the girls who dont get BFP till a wee bit later.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

oh how long do you think i can keep my fmu for in a cup? I wanna save it for testing again later.


----------



## LaRockera

Okay, just a quick one as I'm on my summer break :haha:

Babydreamer - GOOD LUCK. :af::af::af:

Mrs-C - 90% of all healthy couples will conceive within a year. It's good to have the tests so that you know all is well, but you're still within the normal time frame to conceive. Plus, you tested too early.

MinneGirl - Woo-hoo! Excellent! Congratulations on your anniversary.

CedarWood - I'm pm-ing you now :coffee:

Sorry I've disappeared like this. I'm spending more time on my writer's forum, as I became really productive with work as I joined back in. I'm still here though, and stalking you all :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

Good morning ladies!!! I am crossing my fingers for all you ladies who are testing, I sure hope you get your BFP this cycle. It sounds very promising for you babydreamer and mrs-c. You can't give up of lose that pma!!! 
Minnegirl, that is hilarioius about your dh!! Keep him to it!! 
Larockera, good for you for enjoying your summer!! You should definately be enjoying this time with your new husband without adding any extra stress! It will happen when it's the right time. 
*** just wanted to update and say my dh and I have figured out a way to deal w/the foundation that won't break the bank, so the stress level had decreased significantly***


----------



## Mrs-C

dragonfly26 said:


> *** just wanted to update and say my dh and I have figured out a way to deal w/the foundation that won't break the bank, so the stress level had decreased significantly***

Yay! :happydance: That's great news. How's the pregnancy going?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

morning girls!

LaRockera, Cedar & Dragonfly - its good to hear your well, hadnt heard from you all for a while.

MinneGirl - Happy Anniversary (sorry I forgat to say that yesterday) - hope you have a fab time this weekend & the baby making fun goes well:winkwink:

Mrs-C - how you doing? This sucks aye, I hate the tww, especially the final week.

AFM - :witch: isnt here still!! Im going nuts with testing, she better not show or Im gonna be so angry for spending so much on bloody tests!

So I got some midstream epts & they dont show a line unless I pull the damn thing apart - which of course is after the time limit:growlmad:
I still have a stupid maybe on the IC, maybe its a little darker this morning, but maybe its wishful thinking.
I got a first response dip stick yesterday & i can see a line, but i dont know if that is since it has dried:shrug: and if it is a real line then why are the more sensitive tests not giving me anything.

Im going nuts!!:wacko: Maybe Im just stressing myself out which is delaying AF, God I hope not, I want a BFP...NOW!!


----------



## LaRockera

Hello gaaaals! :flower:

I'm still here, stalking you all every day. I just don't have any news to write really, except maybe I've gone back to writing my novels, which is great news as I've been procrastinating for eternity.

Dragonfly - good to hear you won't be stressing too much from now on. Every time you do, please think of the baby, in the sense that it's enough to make you happy as it is :happydance:

Babydreamer - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I think we all are! :flower: Please please, bring us an August :bfp: Same for Mrs-C :hugs:

MinneGirl, oooh... :winkwink: I say, ooooh :haha:

Cedar, when are you leaving? Are you already gone?

My DH said he'll be taking a test to check his :spermy:s in September, before we return to the UK. I might be doing the same thing. If not now, then definitely on Christmas, when I return to Greece for the holidays. So, Mrs-C, it's good you're going for the tests in any case- unless of course you won't have to :flower:

Okay, meloves. Keep this thread updated :happydance:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Im out, she arrived:cry:


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Im out, she arrived:cry:

:hugs: so sorry. I might not be far behind you. Hope next month is your month.


----------



## LaRockera

Booooooooo!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all.

Minniegirl - xxx - good luck this cycle!

LR - am leaving in about 2.5 hrs:huh: Have alot to do! Still awake!

CW


----------



## membas#1

sorry babydreamer :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

:cry: I'm pretty sure the witch will be here by the morning. I'm feeling sick and have a headache. Last month she started within 2 hours of exactly the same thing. :cry:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh Mrs-C I hope your wrong :hugs: When is she due?


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Oh Mrs-C I hope your wrong :hugs: When is she due?

My cycles have been 28, 29 and 30 days long since stopping the BCP. Most of late have been 29, which is monday. Today is only day 26!


----------



## MinneGirl

Hey girls! Just catching up quick. Babydreamer, really sorry honey. Keep the PMS, it WILL happen for you! Mrc-C, hoping she stays away! We need some good news, bad! AFM, still no smiley...but hoping it appears soon:). Will keep you posted! MG


----------



## Mrs-C

Well, she's still not here. For days now I've felt like I do the day/evening she arrives. It feels like she is, but it's all cm, no blood.

It's driving me mad!


----------



## membas#1

when do you plan to test Mrs-C? Sounds promising!


----------



## Mrs-C

membas - I think she'd be here Monday. I was going to wait until Tuesday but I'm feeling quite rough today. I might test tomorrow. If it's a neg then, I'm sure she is just taking the scenic flight in rather than the direct one!

How are you getting on?


----------



## membas#1

well i hope to sign online tomorrow and see a BFP from you if you decide to test! 

i'm doing pretty good. i seem to have more good than bad days/times right now--although last night was rough...seriously ate something that caused lots of bloating most of the night...finally slept solid 4am-8am. woke this morning feeling pretty good. seems if i don't get enough rest and get too tired that's when problems start for me...or at least i'm more sensitive to the problems (bloat and some nausea). all in all week 8 has been better than week 6 and week 7 (week 7 was better than 6) so i hope to keep progressing in this way throughout the rest of the first tri. i'm sure part of it is that i'm figuring out what works for me.

weighed myself this morning and i was happy to see i had not gained weight yet. i really don't want to gain weight this early on as they say it's not necessary. i was worried cuz i feel like i'm eating more often and more food, but i think my portions are smaller than before. 

can't wait to see some exciting BFPs on this thread....GL to you! Fx'd for you tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs-C

I hope so too. I'm glad things are improving for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

God Luck Mrs-C, I hope doesn't arrive!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs-C

BabyDreamer82 said:


> God Luck Mrs-C, I hope doesn't arrive!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you. I'm just so uncomfortable, I'm sure she's on her way. :cry:


----------



## Mrs-C

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx235/Mrs-C-08/th_SDC12775.jpg?t=1281862454



:cloud9: :headspin: :happydance:


LaRockera - we got this after chilling out the cycle before!! GL!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx235/Mrs-C-08/th_SDC12775.jpg?t=1281862454
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9: :headspin: :happydance:
> 
> 
> LaRockera - we got this after chilling out the cycle before!! GL!!!!

I told ya you were still within the normal time-frame, DIDN'T I GIRLFRIEND???
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:

It's statistics. Pure statistics. Maths rule the world, baby :bunny::bunny::bunny: Maths _are _the world. 

_This_, everybody else in this thread keep in mind. Any given month could be _the _month, because the more time passes, the higher the chances.

Mrs-C, this is extra-brilliant news, because it proved my point and I'm going to be acting like a smart-arse from now on :haha:

PS. Thanks for including me in your announcement post. But this month I've been inconsistent, drunk, all over the place. I've been swimming so hard to the point my thighs hurt, and eating junk as well. 

September, DH will go have his :spermy:s checked. If nothing happens until Christmas, I'll be getting checked myself. But throughout the whole time, I'll be writing, writing, writing away, because I want to get bloody published, baby!


CONGRATS! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*goes to edit signature*


----------



## membas#1

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: see, all that feeling like crap was a good sign! :) So happy for you, congrats Mrs-C!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

To be fair, I was expecting this, especially from your posts. I just didn't want to get your hopes up.

Glad I was right :flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh Mrs-C thats is so awesome!!! Congrats!!!!

YaY!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs-C

It's still not sunk in! :cloud9:


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> It's still not sunk in! :cloud9:

LOL I bet it didn't :haha:


----------



## membas#1

oh the sinking in part takes a while :) but it will eventually sink in :yipee:


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG, I told you one of you were going to get a BFP!!!!! I KNEW it. Congrats Mrs-C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be over the moon. Did you do anything different this cycle? 

Still no smiley for me....


----------



## LaRockera

I actually have a question for all you pregnant ladies, and I'm going to ask it without any shame, because I _need _to know. 

Okay, here we go:

*takes deep breath*

Were you having oral prior to the BDing? As in, giving your partner an oral.

I've read in random internet sites that saliva can be acidic and hostile to sperm, but I've also read in an established gyno's book that the influence would be minimal, if there at all.

Thank you for your contribution :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> I actually have a question for all you pregnant ladies, and I'm going to ask it without any shame, because I _need _to know.
> 
> Okay, here we go:
> 
> *takes deep breath*
> 
> Were you having oral prior to the BDing? As in, giving your partner an oral.
> 
> I've read in random internet sites that saliva can be acidic and hostile to sperm, but I've also read in an established gyno's book that the influence would be minimal, if there at all.
> 
> Thank you for your contribution :haha:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:haha::haha::haha::haha: I love the question!!! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Man, my "buddies" are getting fewer and fewer and my "future bump buddies" is getting longer and longer :) I hope the rest of us can join you soon!!!!

I got my :) last night around 9 pm. Got some bd'ing in yesterday afternoon and first thing this morning...going to again tonight and hoping that we cover our bases. I feel pretty hopeful this month!! LaRockera, like you say, statistics have to be on my side...this is my 6th cycle ttc...

Mrc-C, how are you feeling????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> I got my :) last night around 9 pm. Got some bd'ing in yesterday afternoon and first thing this morning...going to again tonight and hoping that we cover our bases. I feel pretty hopeful this month!! LaRockera, like you say, statistics have to be on my side...this is my 6th cycle ttc...

Voilà.


----------



## membas#1

RE: the question :)
We did a little bit but SO kind of wiped any wetness off before moving onto to baby making :sex:

Good question! We even questioned that ourselves :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey girls how are you all?

Mrs-C has it sunk in yet?:happydance:

I know this been asked before, but since so much time has passed I'll ask again, because if your anything like me, you sometimes daydream about it.
Anyway, have you thought of names for our babies to be? 

I had already decided on Rose & Alex?(boy) for middle names. But I quite like Ava Rose, & (although its crazy popular because of twilight & that annoys me) Isabella Rose - I think it sound so pretty, or maybe a play on 'Alex' & for a girl Alexi or Alexis. Hmm I could do this all day...but only for girls. I get to boy names & Im stumped:wacko:


----------



## Mrs-C

Hi Ladies!

It's still not sunk in to be honest! We did another superdrug early test yesterday and got a darker line so we did the digi to - and 'pregnant' came up really quick! It said 1-2 weeks, which is what we thought.

We went to the docs last night after work and told my parents after a meal out with them. We're telling DH's parents tonight. It's his mum's birthday so we're going to give her a card that says 'Happy Birthday Nana' !!

That's all we're telling for now, until the 12 weeks scan. We know it's early, but should the worst happen we'd want them to know anyway.

DH is very excited now we've had three positives - he has his Christmas Eve face on! He's a big kid at Christmas.

As for names - we've got Spencer for a boy and Caitlin for a girl.

I'm expecting you ladies to get your :bfp: this month :thumbup:


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Gals!
Mrc-C, I can imagine it still has not sunk in yet...I can't imagine EVER actually getting pregnant...I don't know what I'll feel when it happens! Can you remind us if you did anything different this month? What was the BD schedule? :)

We got some more action in again last night...2 times yesterday :happydance: I did take my temp this am (only once this time, I SWEAR), just to confirm ovulation and my temp was up, so I think I ovulated. After last months craziness, I just wanted to be sure. So, I think we did all we could this month...would have liked to get a bit more BD'ing in, like on Saturday, but oh well...we were both so busy standing up in a wedding and out of town. All in all, I think we have a good chance of catching the egg :thumbup:

So LaRockera, are you and DH still on a break? I noticed you mentioned getting yourselves checked out later this year if it still hasn't happened...??

Cedar, hope your trip in the US is going great!

xoxo


----------



## LaRockera

Well, I've decided to start trying properly again when I'm back in the UK, which is the second half of September- so October actually. We only shagged a couple of times during August, and it was great fun actually :happydance: Not expecting much of it tbw.

My DH will have his :spermy:s checked just before we return, as we feel more comfortable doing these things in Greece for a variety of reasons (acquaintances being the most important actually; my godfather is an urologist and may be able to refer us to someone in case something is not quite right). Then I said, if nothing happens until our next trip to Greece, i.e. in Christmas, I'll go run tests for myself as well.

Good luck this month, Minnegirl! You guys have been trying longer than me, hopefully we'll have at least one more August :bfp:?


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks...yes, on cycle #6...if I count March, where we only Bd'd once in the fertile week and prior to my :). It is my turn, I reckon! :)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Thanks...yes, on cycle #6...if I count March, where we only Bd'd once in the fertile week and prior to my :). It is my turn, I reckon! :)

Yours, and Babydreamer's, and winston's, and Cedarwood's, too. :flower: 

I'm a month behind you btw, although April and May were more kind of a NTNP thing. Tbh all I think about at the moment is my book, book, book... :book::book::book:

PS. I think I have to isolate myself today. Progesterone it taking its toll, I'm screaming at everybody that has the misfortune of getting in my way. Not a good idea to go to the supermarket perhaps? :devil:


----------



## LaRockera

I got a better idea. I shall go for a swim :winkwink:.


----------



## MinneGirl

Good plan!! :)

Where is Wintson?!


----------



## membas#1

hi ladies--just had a second to catch up before showering to head off to work for a while. i've been working the last few days to beat the heat. the heat makes my nausea worse, and everything feel crappy--so i'm taking a break from vacation and going back to work at least till the temps chill (which should be tomorrow or so). we don't have AC, as most houses don't...and our window's are the kind that are suitable for a window unit--but we may be getting one of those portable AC that you vent through a tube out the window for next year if I'm gonna be home in the summer with a baby. anyways--just wanted to respond on the names....
For a boy we like Ammon for the first name...not sure on middle yet. SO likes Ammon Emmanuel, but that's a lot of Mmmmmm's for me...although it does grow on me. There are a few others too but Ammon has been the top so far. For a girl we have always liked Olethea (although I prefer Alethea spelling...SO wants to spell with an O), I love Ophelia as a name, and SO asked me a few nights ago what I thought of Isabella. So those are our top 3 girl names right now. I really love Alethea. So we'll see. We will find out gender at 20 weeks and then we'll work on it :)


----------



## LaRockera

I know she had a false BFP last month, which absolutely sucks, and wanted to take some time off the boards... I hope she'll be with us soon again. She's a proud mum of four already, and she herself knows it's reason in itself for utter happiness.

You know, I've been philosophizing. Perhaps it's because I'm focusing all my energy on my work at the moment, but I know for a fact that having children is indeed in my future plans, even if I'll have to adopt. As long as I'm safe and sound, and especially my beloved ones are safe and sound, everything else is achievable with the appropriate attitude and perspective.

Going for that evening swim now.
:flower:


----------



## LaRockera

membas#1 said:


> hi ladies--just had a second to catch up before showering to head off to work for a while. i've been working the last few days to beat the heat. the heat makes my nausea worse, and everything feel crappy--so i'm taking a break from vacation and going back to work at least till the temps chill (which should be tomorrow or so). we don't have AC, as most houses don't...and our window's are the kind that are suitable for a window unit--but we may be getting one of those portable AC that you vent through a tube out the window for next year if I'm gonna be home in the summer with a baby. anyways--just wanted to respond on the names....
> For a boy we like Ammon for the first name...not sure on middle yet. SO likes Ammon Emmanuel, but that's a lot of Mmmmmm's for me...although it does grow on me. There are a few others too but Ammon has been the top so far. For a girl we have always liked Olethea (although I prefer Alethea spelling...SO wants to spell with an O), I love Ophelia as a name, and SO asked me a few nights ago what I thought of Isabella. So those are our top 3 girl names right now. I really love Alethea. So we'll see. We will find out gender at 20 weeks and then we'll work on it :)


LOL Not sure if Alethea is of Greek origin, but if it is, it means Truth.

From these three I'd go for Isabella. Love it.


----------



## MinneGirl

I love Isabella too!!! One of my fav's!


----------



## MinneGirl

Our names are a secret :)


----------



## LaRockera

LaRockera said:


> Good luck this month, Minnegirl! You guys have been trying longer than me, hopefully we'll have at least one more August :bfp:?

I'm just quoting this to clarify something: I wholeheartedly wish Minnegirl to get her :bfp: as I do for all of us. I by no means intend to imply that anybody deserves to get their :bfp:s sooner or later than the others. Babydreamer has been trying 8 cycles now, and CedarWood for longer I suspect. 

My point was that, you that have been trying for longer than six months, should keep in mind that every cycle brings you closer to that :bfp:. 

As you can see, I had that swim :haha:.

ETA: Reading this post makes you think I feel this does not even concern me (lol!) The truth is, I've acquired a somewhat new obsession: you know how we wish to change our tickers from ovulation to pregnancy ones here? Well, I want to change my status to the other forum to _published writer_. There's always something one will long for, isn't it?

*sighs in anticipation*.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

> I by no means intend to imply that anybody deserves to get their s sooner or later than the others.


I hadn't thought that was implied at all!:winkwink:
Im feeling good about his month, I hope we have a few BFP's! oh & a successful conception for me so I get that BFP early Sept!

Im bored, Im ready to be in the tww again. Oh I have a minor problem too. I am supposed to go out for a girls night on the 3rd, I will only be about 7dpo, nobody knows we ttc, Im not sure how Im going to be able to hide 'not drinking'. Any ideas?


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Good luck this month, Minnegirl! You guys have been trying longer than me, hopefully we'll have at least one more August :bfp:?
> 
> I'm just quoting this to clarify something: I wholeheartedly wish Minnegirl to get her :bfp: as I do for all of us. I by no means intend to imply that anybody deserves to get their :bfp:s sooner or later than the others. Babydreamer has been trying 8 cycles now, and CedarWood for longer I suspect.
> 
> My point was that, you that have been trying for longer than six months, should keep in mind that every cycle brings you closer to that :bfp:.
> 
> As you can see, I had that swim :haha:.
> 
> ETA: Reading this post makes you think I feel this does not even concern me (lol!) The truth is, I've acquired a somewhat new obsession: you know how we wish to change our tickers from ovulation to pregnancy ones here? Well, I want to change my status to the other forum to _published writer_. There's always something one will long for, isn't it?
> 
> *sighs in anticipation*.Click to expand...


I don't think anyone took what you said the wrong way :) All we all want in the end is a baby...some of us will get it sooner (as some already have) and some will take a bit longer :) In the end, we will all get those BFP's though!!

LaRockera, are you already published? What type of book are you writing? How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> I by no means intend to imply that anybody deserves to get their s sooner or later than the others.
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought that was implied at all!:winkwink:
> Im feeling good about his month, I hope we have a few BFP's! oh & a successful conception for me so I get that BFP early Sept!
> 
> Im bored, Im ready to be in the tww again. Oh I have a minor problem too. I am supposed to go out for a girls night on the 3rd, I will only be about 7dpo, nobody knows we ttc, Im not sure how Im going to be able to hide 'not drinking'. Any ideas?Click to expand...

What I used to do was say _I went out the other night and got sooo wasted, and am now trying to take a break, detox or something... _

This month I've actually been drinking. Not excessively, but all the way throughout. :blush:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> I don't think anyone took what you said the wrong way :) All we all want in the end is a baby...some of us will get it sooner (as some already have) and some will take a bit longer :) In the end, we will all get those BFP's though!!
> 
> LaRockera, are you already published? What type of book are you writing? How exciting!!!!!!!

Thanks honey (and Babydreamer, too) :flower: All I wanted to say is that I wish all of you wholeheartedly to be pregnant very very soon. :hugs:

Nope, never been published :nope:, but then again, I've never actually _finished _anything.:haha: I've been procrastinating for an eternity, and now I'm just finishing my first draft. I think any attempts for publication will have to wait at least until this time next year. I'm just getting really close to finishing (finally! :dohh:) and all the fear, and anticipation, and stress gets the better of me!

I'm writing mainstream women's fiction. Thanks for asking me, hon. :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Okay, look. I'll say it out loud. I don't know what happened. All was well. 

And then progesterone took its toll.

I'm 8dpo. And I'm bloody depressed! I'm moody, angry, anxious, stressed, irritable, melancholic, pessimistic, and I'm not implying these are symptoms. 

I don't feel jealous. I don't feel left behind. I don't feel I want to be in someone else's shoes. Nope. Not at all.

I just feel totally crap, and I wanted to rant about it.

I hope I'll be feeling better tomorrow, cause this has been happening for two days in a row. 

Oh. And I haven't written a single word today. And yesterday, I just screamed to a couple of idiots that called my favourite book some stupid names. 

*sighs in frustration*.


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: LaRockera


----------



## LaRockera

membas#1 said:


> :hugs: LaRockera

Thanks. I needed that. :flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

more :hugs: for you LaRockera


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> more :hugs: for you LaRockera

Thanks. I needed that, too. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

:hugs: La Rockera


----------



## membas#1

sometimes all we need are hugs instead of words :)


----------



## MinneGirl

:hugs: to you LaRockera!!! 

What else can I do for you?

:serenade::headspin::football::wine:

No, I think you need this: :flasher:


----------



## MinneGirl

I'm feeling crappy about MYSELF right now. Nothing with TTC, but just got on the scale and have gained MORE weight. Uggh! I saw a picture of myself today and nearly fainted, I've gotten so chunky! I just feel bad about myself and need to have some will power to stick to healthy eating and regular workouts. It isn't hard, or complicated...I just need to DO IT :) Okay, tomorrow is a new day, right?


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> :hugs: to you LaRockera!!!
> 
> What else can I do for you?
> 
> :serenade::headspin::football::wine:
> 
> No, I think you need this: :flasher:

Okay, this made me :rofl::rofl::rofl: Thanks. Indeed, this was _exactly_ what I needed :rofl::rofl::rofl: .

I know what you mean about gaining weight. I've put on some extra weight myself. :growlmad: I've gone from looking 'thin' to looking 'normal' if you know what I mean. I'm just not particularly hustled about it because now I'm just about in the acceptable BMI, while before I was 19 point something, which is advised against when you're ttc.

Yeah, I'm good in making up excuses :haha:

So today I'm feeling a little bit better. I'm curious to see how the day goes. :shrug: It's really hot here too! I have some new ideas to develop the scene I'm currently working on, and might as well focus on that. I'm 9dpo, so I suppose the change in hormones changes everything.

We did try this month, but only twice, on my 12th and 14th day. I was pretty chilled out, don't know why I got in such a bad mood these last days. Again, the hormones.

Two signs will give away my period. Migraine, and my usual crappy mood, officially called Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder, (dysphoria in Greek means bad mood, or else displeasure kind of), which is at its peak two days prior to AF arriving.

For some stupid reason, it also decided to hit me in the middle of my 2WW as well :growlmad:. Not too much cm. I have yellowish traces in my panties, but nothing constant or significant to be taken as a sign.:shrug:

Oh. And my breasts are bloody _burning _me today. I had stabs under my armpit and from inside yesterday, but I think this was because I was wearing this bikini top that had a very hard, clumsily-made wire underneath, all the way to my sides, so I don't really take this a a sign. I also feel my breasts touching my arm, which is really funny because they're so small and it's quite unusual :haha:.

Shall I be honest though? This could very well be premenstrual breast tenderness, that I just didn't notice before.

Minnegirl, what have you been up to? And Babydreamer, what about you?

Thanks everybody for the hugs. They made me smile. :hugs:
:hug:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera, I'm happy I was able to make you laugh...sometimes you just need a good laugh to snap out of a fowl mood :) 

I am only 3 dpo and my boobs are killing me already too! I know this is def not a preggo sign as it is way too early! I honestly do not symptom spot much at all anymore..to me, I "think" I could be pregnant every month and it obviously has never happened...so I just try to ignore everything. 

We have been hosting some Russians in town, and they made us dinner last night...which was SO yummy. But not helping the cause, which is my fat a$$! I am feeling better today--major PLAN OF ATTACK for me. Ummm, don't eat crap, workout 3-4 times per week, and no eating after dinner :) Not hard, but will be effective. I figure I can accomplish this in two months.

Okay, back to my :coffee:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera, I'm happy I was able to make you laugh...sometimes you just need a good laugh to snap out of a fowl mood :)
> 
> I am only 3 dpo and my boobs are killing me already too! I know this is def not a preggo sign as it is way too early! I honestly do not symptom spot much at all anymore..to me, I "think" I could be pregnant every month and it obviously has never happened...so I just try to ignore everything.
> 
> We have been hosting some Russians in town, and they made us dinner last night...which was SO yummy. But not helping the cause, which is my fat a$$! I am feeling better today--major PLAN OF ATTACK for me. Ummm, don't eat crap, workout 3-4 times per week, and no eating after dinner :) Not hard, but will be effective. I figure I can accomplish this in two months.
> 
> Okay, back to my :coffee:

Did you go for the every-12hour thing this cycle?

ps. I _have _to stop eating now.


----------



## dragonfly26

Well it's been a while, just had to stop in and catch up! Mrs-C CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so happy for you!!! 
For all you still waiting I am having a good feeling for August!! And I am most definately crossing my finger for you!! Larockera, I sure do hope your mood lifts,:hugs:. I am happy to hear that you have gotten back to your novel and are no longer feeling like writers block!!! 
Babydreamer, I am so sorry to hear the :witch: showed but am xf that this cycle will do the trick. Just need to keep that PMA!!!
Minnegirl, you have been staying so positive, I just know good things are to come!!


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> LaRockera, I'm happy I was able to make you laugh...sometimes you just need a good laugh to snap out of a fowl mood :)
> 
> I am only 3 dpo and my boobs are killing me already too! I know this is def not a preggo sign as it is way too early! I honestly do not symptom spot much at all anymore..to me, I "think" I could be pregnant every month and it obviously has never happened...so I just try to ignore everything.
> 
> We have been hosting some Russians in town, and they made us dinner last night...which was SO yummy. But not helping the cause, which is my fat a$$! I am feeling better today--major PLAN OF ATTACK for me. Ummm, don't eat crap, workout 3-4 times per week, and no eating after dinner :) Not hard, but will be effective. I figure I can accomplish this in two months.
> 
> Okay, back to my :coffee:
> 
> Did you go for the every-12hour thing this cycle?
> 
> ps. I _have _to stop eating now.Click to expand...

We attempted the 12 hour thing, but only managed it two days in a row...but I think right around "O" day so hopefully we covered our bases :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

:happydance::happydance:OMG, Guees WHat happened last night!!
:happydance: :happydance:

DP did it!, He finally managed to ejaculate thru actual sex! with me! not my hand!!!!
Haha Im so happy, :happydance: I knew he could do it!!


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> :happydance::happydance:OMG, Guees WHat happened last night!!
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> DP did it!, He finally managed to ejaculate thru actual sex! with me! not my hand!!!!
> Haha Im so happy, :happydance: I knew he could do it!!

Of course he could do it, hon! Whatever made you think he couldn't? 

Men are not like us. It takes twice our physical strength to fulfil their part of the deal :haha: As long as he manages to ejaculate one way or the other, there's nothing to worry about.

My DH usually ejaculates during the act in the beginning, but towards the last days, he usually has to use his hand. No problem by me. As long as he deposits his :spermy:s in there, I'm happy, and as long as he's safe and sound and all mine, I'm SO in love. :flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Its the first time in about 3 (maybe more) months. Im so pleased, He has felt so crap that he hasn't been able to.
FX he is able to do it again closer to Ov. So much more fun than the self-insemination:happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Its the first time in about 3 (maybe more) months. Im so pleased, He has felt so crap that he hasn't been able to.
> FX he is able to do it again closer to Ov. So much more fun than the self-insemination:happydance:

Oh, it certainly is.

But keep in mind that even if he has to reach climax with his hand, as long as he ejaculates inside you the chances are the exactly same. Don't think this affects them, because it doesn't, unless a lot of it spills out before he makes it. 

A tip: make sure you keep your area wet while he's doing the work, so that when it's time for him to go back in, he'll do easily and immediately.

I'm very happy for you though. I think a good idea is to pamper him for a few days now, making him forget all about the stress of ttc.

:flower:


----------



## Mrs-C

I'm still checking in on you ladies. Sending you lots of luck and :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh, he always seems to 'lose it' when we try to 're-insert' him:blush:
We have been using a cup & syringe, not much fun really.:nope:


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Oh, he always seems to 'lose it' when we try to 're-insert' him:blush:
> We have been using a cup & syringe, not much fun really.:nope:

I see.

Well, the most important thing is that you both don't stress. I know it's easier said than done. But remember, couples go through different phases. Have you guys tried to consult someone on this? It may relieve the stress, if for anything else.

I remember a few years back, my DH was so stressed over work sex became the taboo word in our household! We had to make an appointment to have it, and it was tearing our nerves to shreds. I felt rejected, he felt misunderstood. This is all gone now. We got a new household, a new career, a new life. 

Most important thing Babydreamer, please don't convince yourself this will stop you from being pregnant, because it won't.

:hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

I just got myself a nice :bfn: :haha:.


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG, LaRockera, at first I thought it was flashing BFP..I nearly fell out of my chair at work :) You know the drill...its a bit early for testing...isn't it???!!! 

I just had myself the most delicious egg white omlet with tons of fresh veggies...YUM! I'm feeling so much better about myself...now that my plan is underway and going very well. I have my workouts for next week already mapped out :) Tonight we got invited over to a friends place for dinner, and tomorrow night, we got invited over to a different friends place for dinner. Super excited for the weekend!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> OMG, LaRockera, at first I thought it was flashing BFP..I nearly fell out of my chair at work :) You know the drill...its a bit early for testing...isn't it???!!!
> 
> I just had myself the most delicious egg white omlet with tons of fresh veggies...YUM! I'm feeling so much better about myself...now that my plan is underway and going very well. I have my workouts for next week already mapped out :) Tonight we got invited over to a friends place for dinner, and tomorrow night, we got invited over to a different friends place for dinner. Super excited for the weekend!!!!

Hey! I wanna get invited in various places for dinner, too! :munch:

I know it's a bit early but it was a super-sensitive test, and I'm sure that BFN was accurate. Thank you though honey :flower:. Will you be testing during August or September?
:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

How many dpo are you...10?

Hmmm, I don't know when I'll test. Some months I haven't at all, other months I start at 10dpo and test right up until af arrives. I have no more tests left in the house, so likely, I won't test much this month. :)

IF, she arrives, which I PRAY she doesn't...I would get her on August 29th. She is never early or late...nope, always right on time....


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> How many dpo are you...10?
> 
> Hmmm, I don't know when I'll test. Some months I haven't at all, other months I start at 10dpo and test right up until af arrives. I have no more tests left in the house, so likely, I won't test much this month. :)
> 
> IF, she arrives, which I PRAY she doesn't...I would get her on August 29th. She is never early or late...nope, always right on time....

Yeah, same here. She's very punctual, one day plus/minus.

I'm 11dpo but I got an ultra sensitive 10ml test. 

I hope you get luckier than me hon :winkwink:

September will be our 4th cycle trying, with another two of NTNP before that. My DH offered to have his :spermy:s checked before we return to England, which I truly hope will come out clear, and thus give me no reason to stress about anymore.

I'm seriously thinking of completely quitting alcohol though. What do you think?


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Girls :)

Just checking in. Heading out for some :coffee: and then making breakfast. I love the weekend!

Hope you girls have a fab day!

xoxo


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> Hi Girls :)
> 
> Just checking in. Heading out for some :coffee: and then making breakfast. I love the weekend!
> 
> Hope you girls have a fab day!
> 
> xoxo

:mrgreen:Jealous!! My weekend is over, back to work today. I hate working Sundays!!


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera...I don't think having alcohol here and there affects TTC. It doesn't sound like you are a binge drinker or anything, so I wouldn't worry about it. I think remaining as relaxed about the whole thing as possible (which in my opinion means living life as you usually would) it pretty key. Something that is easier said than done...but I think helps, really. 

Babydreamer, hope you are having more "success" in your fertile period :)

I'm watching some serious Food Network today...getting inspired to make something tasty for dinner.

xoxo


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera...I don't think having alcohol here and there affects TTC. It doesn't sound like you are a binge drinker or anything, so I wouldn't worry about it. I think remaining as relaxed about the whole thing as possible (which in my opinion means living life as you usually would) it pretty key. Something that is easier said than done...but I think helps, really.
> 
> Babydreamer, hope you are having more "success" in your fertile period :)
> 
> I'm watching some serious Food Network today...getting inspired to make something tasty for dinner.
> 
> xoxo

I'm glad you say that, because I'm about to go out for a few cocktails with a couple of neighbours that are leaving Greece on Thursday (summer's over already :cry:) :mrgreen:

I'm waiting for the :witch: to arrive. I've been having migraine, cramps and yet watery/ white lotiony cm. My temp's unusually high as well :shrug:. But I tested again this afternoon, and got meself another beautiful :bfn:. I guess the temperature thing is a coincidence, because I have 28 day cycles usually anyway, and today's only 27.

By the way, what do you think? My DH has volunteered to go have his :spermy:s checked just in case. Now, if you put aside the first two months of us NTNP, this was just the third cycle properly trying. Should I let him go ahead and do it, or wait at least until Christmas time?

:kiss:


----------



## MinneGirl

It can't hurt to have his sperm tested, but it is also very soon to do so. There is definitely a reason they say not to panic until 12 months of trying...SO many women get pregnant within 12 months :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Mornin' Gals :)

Monday morning and back to work :(

Had a great weekend. Got a 5 mile run in yesterday, made a delicious dinner and watched True Blood. My idea of a good Sunday.

7 DPO and nothing interesting going on. Maybe around 12 dpo I'll have something interesting to report :happydance:

Adios!


----------



## Mrs-C

Good luck MinneGirl!!


----------



## LaRockera

Yeah, fingers crossed for you, hon. :flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Good Luck Minne!!!

Hey girls, need some advice, so I have ewcm today(cd12), I will :sex: tonight, but do you think I should try again tomorrow (cd13)& the next day(cd14)? or leave tomorrow, BD the next day(14) & the day after that(15)?

Im not entirely sure when I ovulate, but last cycle it was about cd14/15.


----------



## MinneGirl

I think the more the better...if you can do it every day for the next four days you will be good to go!!! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & remember you are most fertile when you have ewcm, no matter when you actually Ovulate.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Ha!:haha: 4 days in a row!!! Hmmm..I could manage that! dunno bout DP tho:dohh: 
ooh I might have to pull out some more 'special moves':haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

LOL, you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!! SPECIAL MOVES!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## membas#1

I agree with Minne--if you have EWCM then definitely :sex: and I'd probably just :sex: from here till O every day! That's what we did!


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Good Luck Minne!!!
> 
> Hey girls, need some advice, so I have ewcm today(cd12), I will :sex: tonight, but do you think I should try again tomorrow (cd13)& the next day(cd14)? or leave tomorrow, BD the next day(14) & the day after that(15)?
> 
> Im not entirely sure when I ovulate, but last cycle it was about cd14/15.

My opinion is, if you can't do it every day, then don't. Mrs-C did it every other day and she's preggers now :flower:. Stressing over this can have a negative effect, and will also spoil all the joy of the actual BDing. Try to relax, do all you can, and it'll all be fine. :winkwink:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Thanks girls:flower:

Well we had success again last night! - this is so much more fun, I actually want to rather than feel like I need to.
Will try again tonight but if DP is too tired then I might allow him a night off.:winkwink:


----------



## MinneGirl

AMAZING :) So happy for you guys!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well I just spent a small fortune :wacko: Ive just ordered some Elevit, Im almost out of folic acid, but thought I will get something with a bit of everything in it. 
Ive ordered some digi hpt for the day I get that pink line :happydance:
And Ive ordered some FRER, from Aussie - we cant buy them here.
So Im all set. Luckily the FRERs will take a while to get here so hopefully I wont have the chance to get tempted & waste them early.


Minne when are you testing? I see your getting close.


----------



## MinneGirl

Can I vent?

Okay, I will :)

It irritates me when I see these BFP announcements, such as one that got posted titled "Already?!" Where she goes on to say they JUST decided they were ready and hardly had to try and got pregnant. Seriously, if I joined this forum and that happened to me in my "kind of" first month trying, I think I would have saved the announcement post...considering that MOST girls on here are trying our buns off to get pregnant.

End of rant. But seriously. Annoying.


----------



## MinneGirl

I'm all out of hpt's so I guess I wont be testing. Well, if she's late, then of course I will test like a madwoman. Monday, August 30th would be the day I could test :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> Can I vent?
> 
> Okay, I will :)
> 
> It irritates me when I see these BFP announcements, such as one that got posted titled "Already?!" Where she goes on to say they JUST decided they were ready and hardly had to try and got pregnant. Seriously, if I joined this forum and that happened to me in my "kind of" first month trying, I think I would have saved the announcement post...considering that MOST girls on here are trying our buns off to get pregnant.
> 
> End of rant. But seriously. Annoying.

I know!! It annoys me too. Its not fair & reading posts like that can be really disheartening. Especially when people have been on BNB for a while so they know that some of us have been trying for a long time - some for years!
I think if I had gor pg in the first month(without even trying) I wouldnt mention how long I had been ttc. Unless I was asked I suppose.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> I'm all out of hpt's so I guess I wont be testing. Well, if she's late, then of course I will test like a madwoman. Monday, August 30th would be the day I could test :)

i think its good not to have hpts in the house during the 2ww, I go a wee bit manic with testing if I have any, & then get obsessed over 'shadow' lines & what not. ooh roll on Monday!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

LaRockera, where are you in your cycle?? I see your CD29, how many DPO are you?


----------



## MinneGirl

YES LaRockera, I have been meaning to find out if the witch got you?????????!!!!!!! Hope not!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

Babydreamer, I'm so happy for you, girl! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

MinneGirl- Well, yeah! You're absolutely right. There's a reason why there's this warning that reads _do not post BFP announcements in this section_. Guess someone hasn't been doing their homework... Anyway, good luck to them, but you want your very own baby, don't you? :winkwink:

A bit of an update for me here. I'm now almost 30 dpo, and no sign of AF yet. This would normally be good news, only I've had three BFNs already :growlmad:. First one on what I thought was 11dpo, second on 13dpo, and today, 15dpo, I got a clearblue digi and it said 'no pregnant' but also gave me the little book symbol all the way throughout those three minutes, which means there was a problem with the test (either too much/ too little urine used OR the stick was held with the wrong angle OR the test was faulty). All three tests were with afternoon urine and after a fair amount of liquid drinking. I also messed around with an OPK test, which came back with a not too faint line. Now this could well be traces of LH in my urine, but last time I tried to use an OPK as a hpt (which I know it's not advisable :blush:), it came back all blank. 

I've been having on/off PMS-like cramping for the last three days, my temps are still high, my boobs hurt and the migraine was 4 days ago, but after 3 :bfn: I just can't fool myself, can I? Funny thing is, I tried to mess around with myself a weeny bit today :blush:, as the orgasm usually makes AF come sooner, and it didn't work.

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## MinneGirl

Wow LaRockera, this is interesting. If your temps are still high, that is a really good sign. Any chance you O'd later than usual?


----------



## MinneGirl

PS..I love my new avatar...it makes me smile it is so pretty :)


----------



## LaRockera

I have no idea. I don't chart. :shrug: We just had :sex: on CD12 and CD14 and that was about it. It was our 'break' month, remember?

I love your avatar too, then, although that pix of you and your hubby is my favourite :flower:.


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh that is right...forgot you weren't trying too hard this month. Hmmm, well I have no advice then :) The only thing we can hope for is that the wicked witch is GONE for 9!


----------



## MinneGirl

PS...you said your temps are still high...but you aren't charting?


----------



## membas#1

MinneGirl said:


> Can I vent?
> 
> Okay, I will :)
> 
> It irritates me when I see these BFP announcements, such as one that got posted titled "Already?!" Where she goes on to say they JUST decided they were ready and hardly had to try and got pregnant. Seriously, if I joined this forum and that happened to me in my "kind of" first month trying, I think I would have saved the announcement post...considering that MOST girls on here are trying our buns off to get pregnant.
> 
> End of rant. But seriously. Annoying.

Hey Minne...It's funny you brought this up--my friend took a very long time to get PG, and she finally did and has a healthy lovely baby now. But another mutual acquaintance of ours in the meantime got PG on "accident" (because it's an accident when you leave the condoms on the bedside right?) and went around just talking about how fertile she must be and how easily they got PG--with details nobody wanted. I finally one day said to her that she ought to think about being a little more sensitive to her obsessive talking around our friend given the hardships she was facing with getting PG. She basically told me that she felt bad for her but there wasn't anything she could do and she was happy about being PG and she wasn't going to censor her talk! Are you kidding me? I was astounded. I didn't expect her to hide it but really--to go on and on for months about how easy it was to get PG and every little symptom she was having and talking out loud to her nugget etc ALL DAY LONG...I was horrified for my friend. I felt so bad for her. I talked to her about it once after all was said and done and she admitted to me that some afternoons she just went home and cried because so much PG talk all day. :( 

That being said, when I got PG, I hope I was not disrespectful to others. I am pretty sure I tried not to be too "1st try" in my announcement. I'd like to go back and find my announcement in the BFP announcement to see if I did do that...but I'm pretty sure I didn't with my ladies in my threads. That's why I felt like I needed to ask if I could stay on with my two threads, as I didn't want it to seem like I was rubbing it in. It is unfortunate that people do not consider others in their actions and words. Makes me sad. This mutual acquaintance I spoke of above..you can imagine that we are 2 very different people and most days I find myself shaking my head with her. :nope:


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh gosh Membas, I certainly wasn't referring to you at ALL! You are one of our fab cheerleaders:)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> PS...you said your temps are still high...but you aren't charting?

That's right, I'm not. I had hot flashes and my mum touched my forehead and was worried I might have a fever (even if I'm a 30-year old grown up :haha:), and so I took my temp, both yesterday and today. It was not first thing in the morning, but the previous time I had taken my temp in the middle of the day in a hot sunny summery Greek day in the middle of June, I got a lovely 36.4. Yesterday my temp was 36.8, and today 36.7 (my mum's thermometer is not BBT unfortunately). Perhaps I got fluish, and this is why AF is slightly late? :shrug: 

Whatever happens, I hope it happens soon. September is a tricky month, as we have to travel to Athens to my DH's family and stay with them for ten days, and then back to England. And my fertile week will be in the middle of all this :dohh:.

Que sera sera, I suppose.

PS. Membas, I have to remind you that we found out you were preggers before you announced it yourself in this section. :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hmmm, hope you feel better soon LaRockera and that the witch either arrives or you get a BFP asap! 

Not much new here...9 dpo...feeling doubtful. I guess when you do the same thing every month and do not get pregnant, its hard to feel optimistic, you know? I just serioulsy can't imagine it ever working for us. I know it's not the right attitude, and I'd LOVE to be proven wrong...but just a bit doubtful today. Fx'd.


----------



## LaRockera

Well, you know, after three :bfn: I feel I'm kidding myself waiting for a :bfp:. I do have symptoms, but these can very well be AF symptoms.

:shrug::shrug::shrug:

I'm now running to the loo every ten minutes to check. I've wasted half a pack of panty-liners, and have been cramping for three days on.

As far as your on-off optimism, don't worry too much about it. I've noticed every month is the same for me. I start the cycle all positive and optimistic. Right after my ovulation, I feel positive. Then, as progesterone is taking its toll, I feel low. It's nothing to do with instinct and intuition. It's all hormones. You feel down for a lot of other things, so you feel down about ttc as well. Try not to pay attention.

And like we very recently said, passing time is on your side. The longer the time, the closer you get. This is what I've been telling Mrs-C, and ha! I was right (I told ya guys I'll start being a smart-arse from now on :haha:).

There's no way for you to know at this stage. A lot of women said they could feel it and then got their BFPs, but I bet a lot of women felt it too, and didn't. So try to ignore those thoughts. They're the by-products of hormones.


----------



## MinneGirl

:test: again LaRockera!

Yeah, it probably is a bit of hormones...but def is also just the reality that each month hasn't gone in my favor...so its pretty easy to feel that nothing will change this month. And I know this is how everyone feels right before their BFP typically--if they've been trying for a while. So hopefully I will get my big fat positive and run around my house with my pants around my ankles screaming for joy :)

Luckily, we are heading out of town on Friday afternoon for the whole weekend, so I will be having fun and not tempted to test or overanalyze. Gosh, if Sunday comes and goes with AF I will be so excited and hopeful!


----------



## LaRockera

Well, I got a big nasty tension headache at the moment, which makes me think AF is just around the corner. I usually get migraines, not tension headaches, but I think it makes sense, doesn't it? :shrug:

I'll wait and if AF doesn't show tonight, I'll test first thing in the morning. I've already spent a fortune on hpts :haha:.

And yes, I know what you mean. It feels exactly like you describe. The more you try, the more impossible it seems- while in reality, it should feel the exact opposite. I know the feeling of despair, and frustration, and hopelessness, and insecurity, and agony, etc etc etc. And the thing I've been thinking the last few days, was how strange it seemed to me that people got frustrated while ttc, when I wasn't in their shoes. Yes, it seems unreasonable when you look at it from a distance. When you're trying yourself, it's SO different.

Because after three uni degrees, five languages, eight years living away from home, a diary full of bookings in the self-employed career of a non-British in the British film industry, and I don't know what else, the thought that perhaps I won't be able to have what's considered to be the most natural, and so-called 'easy' success on earth, scares the shit out of me, girlfriend.


----------



## membas#1

LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> PS...you said your temps are still high...but you aren't charting?
> 
> That's right, I'm not. I had hot flashes and my mum touched my forehead and was worried I might have a fever (even if I'm a 30-year old grown up :haha:), and so I took my temp, both yesterday and today. It was not first thing in the morning, but the previous time I had taken my temp in the middle of the day in a hot sunny summery Greek day in the middle of June, I got a lovely 36.4. Yesterday my temp was 36.8, and today 36.7 (my mum's thermometer is not BBT unfortunately). Perhaps I got fluish, and this is why AF is slightly late? :shrug:
> 
> Whatever happens, I hope it happens soon. September is a tricky month, as we have to travel to Athens to my DH's family and stay with them for ten days, and then back to England. And my fertile week will be in the middle of all this :dohh:.
> 
> Que sera sera, I suppose.
> 
> PS. Membas, I have to remind you that we found out you were preggers before you announced it yourself in this section. :haha:Click to expand...

^^^^ This is true :haha:


----------



## membas#1

MinneGirl said:


> Oh gosh Membas, I certainly wasn't referring to you at ALL! You are one of our fab cheerleaders:)

I know you weren't referring to me, I just wanted to make sure I was sensitive to others--and I think I was. I hate insensitivity. :hugs:


----------



## membas#1

Hey Ladies--I'm gonna spread some PMA and :dust: for you! Chins up and positive thoughts for BFPs!

PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust:PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust:PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust:PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust:PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust:


----------



## Mrs-C

Right ladies. Remember how convinced I was that AF was on her way. I was more sure of it that month than before. I had to double take when I saw the test result.

I'm hoping you guys come and join me in 1st tri. I'm cheering you on :hugs:

A little update from me. All my symptoms are wearing off. All I'm left with are sore boobs and exhaustion. DH and I have decided to book a private scan (probably the day before his birthday, 7 + 5) just to check squishy is in there and in the right place. We're hoping to see a little heartbeat.

I think I'll relax then. I just can't wait until the 12 week scan to be sure baby is still there and developing as s/he should.


----------



## LaRockera

Update

I just wiped and found spotting. I guess Her Majesty will pay us a visit tomorrow morning, two days late. No tea and cookies for her then. :growlmad:

Now this was _one strange cycle_. I got my migraine five days beforehand, instead of the usual two. Cramping started way too early too, I had it for three or four consecutive days, and every time I had to run to the loo to check. Boobs hurt a great deal more, especially on the sides. And my temp was higher than usual. I'm not surprised to see my period, because I got not one, but three :bfn:s. And it was today's big fat tension headache that could only be defeated with paracetamol that gave it away.

Not sure if I have to start using these OPKs again then. This was a 30-31 day cycle, so perhaps I need to re-adjust my :sex: schedule :haha:.

Anyway. I'm going to have a good night's sleep in an hour or so, as I feel exhausted from the heat and the agitation.

Looking forward to see how the rest of the gals are doing tomorrow.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MinneGirl

I guess good old mother nature likes to throw us a curve ball cycle here and there (as if we need it) :dohh: Remember my cycle in July...I had a 40 day cyle...and my body "tried" to ovulate once and didn't :nope: Chances are you ovulated a day or two or three later than you thought--as you know, our LP is almost always the same each month. OR, it was just a weird cycle with a longer LP...?

But REMEMBER, you were taking it very easy this month :) 

I have a strange feeling...almost like I'm going down a hill on a rollercoaster...can't explain it any other way....hoping of course that it is a sign of something good :haha:

Here is hoping for at least ONE Bfp this month. We've been doing good as of late :happydance:


----------



## MinneGirl

Ps...I like that rather "newlywed on a break" you are now "ttc with dh"....


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh Bugger LaRockera!! :hugs: I thought we might of had another BFP announcement about to drop.


----------



## MinneGirl

I thought so too :(


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys. Thanks, you're lovely. :hugs: I'm fine, really. Nothing beats three good :bfn:s to keep your feet on the ground. :haha:

Not sure how DH and I will work the BD this month, as my fertile days coincide with our estimated time of travelling to Athens. We'll think of something, I guess. Then we will be back to base, in the UK, and be able to try in focus :haha:. Before we go though, DH may have his :spermy:s checked, so that we have an idea. Now I _hope _this will be a routine check, but I'm also anxious. But I'm trying not to drive myself insane and keep up the PMA.

As far as our team :bfp:s are concerned... Well, perhaps we _will _have BFPs this month :winkwink:. Both of you, and CedarWood been trying longer than me, so I'm expecting at least one more of these soon.

MinneGirl - yes nature is playing tricks on us, but I can't help but wonder whether I stressed myself too much and somehow caused this. I was SO carefree until the first days of my 2WW, then with the change of hormones, I couldn't think of anything else. :dohh: 



MinneGirl said:


> Ps...I like that rather "newlywed on a break" you are now "ttc with dh"....

Thanks :haha:. I keep changing this. What do you guys think about what I have now? lol

By the way, I went through SO much stress these last months. The wedding was beautiful anticipation, but then my supervisory issue with the University, and all the trouble Greek bureaucracy has put me through these last two days may have well kept the witch away. And September - wow! - two journeys, endless hours in airports. I will not be able to help being all over the place again!


----------



## LaRockera

Mrs-C said:


> Right ladies. Remember how convinced I was that AF was on her way. I was more sure of it that month than before. I had to double take when I saw the test result.
> 
> I'm hoping you guys come and join me in 1st tri. I'm cheering you on :hugs:
> 
> A little update from me. All my symptoms are wearing off. All I'm left with are sore boobs and exhaustion. DH and I have decided to book a private scan (probably the day before his birthday, 7 + 5) just to check squishy is in there and in the right place. We're hoping to see a little heartbeat.
> 
> I think I'll relax then. I just can't wait until the 12 week scan to be sure baby is still there and developing as s/he should.

Sorry, I just saw that! It will all be fine, hon! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Since I am going for lots of PMA...

My EDD if I am preggo will be May, 9th 2011 :flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Mine would be 20th May 2011 - my sisters birthday - ha she would be so excited!!


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls:comp:

Finally got my new computer - just delivered a few hours ago - so checking in!
I missed a whole cycle for some people it feels like!
LR - grr on BFN
Minniegirl - fx'd!

I do not have much hope myself this cycle - as should have flown the day of O or day before depending but think because of travel/timezone it may have been delayed 3-4 days. Not positive but think had really fertile cm quite a bit after should have O'd. 

Got lots of good vits and other things I needed.

Now that i have a private comp again will be on more reguarly:telephone:

Cedar


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay...welcome back Cedar!! Are you back in Russia or staying in the US for a while?


----------



## CedarWood

Am on US time - am here till SundayO:)


----------



## membas#1

just dropping by to say hi :hi: 

sorry AF appears to be on her way LaRockera. :hugs:

it's hot here, i'm not in a great mood--tomorrow will be 20 degrees cooler though, so that should help :) not a lot to report on my end--i have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, so i'm excited for that. haven't seen my OB since getting PG, so i'm hoping everything goes well and is on track. 

hope you ladies are well. :flower:


----------



## LaRockera

Im. In. PAIN. 

:sad2::sad2::sad2:

Other than that, here's a bit of info.

Today, I accompanied my new hubby to an osteopath, as he's got a bad back. That was our second visit to this doc; last one was just before we got married. So doc asks, have you started trying for a :baby: yet? I said we have indeed. So after doing his doctorish stuff with my DH, he asks me to take his place on his examining bed, and actually teaches me some techniques to relieve the tension from my womb, and the surrounding area. VERY interesting! He showed hubby how to press-point me in certain parts, and told me to do a couple of exercises for my internal muscles.

Apparently, this guy's been working in collaboration with a gyno. The gyno was trying to help seemingly infertile couples by suggesting natural ways of improving their chance, nutrition and those exercises among them. I was really sceptical about this, as I thought he'd just ask for more money, but he didn't. So I'm like, what the heck, this will only help.

Ha.

And ouch.


----------



## MinneGirl

Ummmm, can you share these "moves" with the rest of us? :haha: Sounds interesting to me. If the witch gets me, I am going in for foot reflexology. I found a chinese guy that specializes in "fertility reflexology"...so I'm going to give it a try :) It isn't overly expensive and i'm sure it is relaxing too.

Girls, I am still insanely bloated and gassy. Third day in a row. :wacko: I'm SO hoping this is a good sign. If I'm not pregnant, I have no clue why I feel so awful. 

I did find one FRER, but was too scared to use it. And I leave tomorrow, so no testing for me this month.


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Ummmm, can you share these "moves" with the rest of us? :haha: Sounds interesting to me. If the witch gets me, I am going in for foot reflexology. I found a chinese guy that specializes in "fertility reflexology"...so I'm going to give it a try :) It isn't overly expensive and i'm sure it is relaxing too.
> 
> Girls, I am still insanely bloated and gassy. Third day in a row. :wacko: I'm SO hoping this is a good sign. If I'm not pregnant, I have no clue why I feel so awful.
> 
> I did find one FRER, but was too scared to use it. And I leave tomorrow, so no testing for me this month.

Firstly, reflexology is nice anyway - so what the heck?!

Second, don't want to get your hopes up but gassy bloating is where I started... I felt like crap!

I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## LaRockera

Sure I can share! Well, I can try and describe as best as I can.

Three things: One, he told me to try and learn to control my inner muscles. He said I should exercise enough to be able to use different 'moving' techniques for my vaginal and anal muscles. You know, the kind of thing you have to do when you're going for a pee and someone rings the door bell? :haha: How you tighten your muscles to control the urine? That kind of exercise. Same thing you'd do during sex to offer your OH that unbeatable 'tight' feeling.

Also (I LOVED this part :haha:). He put oil in my bum and started massaging from my buttocks to my waist. DH was in front of all that of course, and he showed him how to do it. 

Finally, he showed my DH how to 'press' certain points on my front area, with either his index finger or his thumb. Those points included inside, outside, and under the labia, and just below my belly button. 

I'm keeping my fx for you, MinneGirl. 

:thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

^^^ what mrs-c said about gassy/bloating...it started early and never stopped (yet). hope it's a good sign for you too minne! you have some willpower not testing! can't wait to hear that AF doesn't show! PMA :dust:

LaRockera--sounds interesting and worth a shot! I used acupuncture in the months before TTC to build up a healthy lining and make my uterus a harmonious place (that's what my acupuncturist always said the points were designed to do :) )


----------



## MinneGirl

Wow girls, I hope you are right. I just ate a kiwi...and immediately, turning stomach. I didn't know this was even a symtom of being pregnant. 

LaRockera, thanks for sharing the moves with us! Keep us posted on how they work :)

Girls, I'm really starting to think this might be my month..which scares me that I'm getting my hopes up. I'm really trying to talk myself out of feeling hopeful...

Watch for some kind of news come Sunday :)


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Wow girls, I hope you are right. I just ate a kiwi...and immediately, turning stomach. I didn't know this was even a symtom of being pregnant.
> 
> LaRockera, thanks for sharing the moves with us! Keep us posted on how they work :)
> 
> Girls, I'm really starting to think this might be my month..which scares me that I'm getting my hopes up. I'm really trying to talk myself out of feeling hopeful...
> 
> Watch for some kind of news come Sunday :)


Minnegirl! I'm excited for you!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Ooh Minne Im excited for for.!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

Ditto. :flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Totally caved and used my one and only test....:bfn: :(

Let's hope its just too early!


----------



## MinneGirl

Mrc-C, how many dpo were you when you got your +?


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Totally caved and used my one and only test....:bfn: :(
> 
> Let's hope its just too early!

Was that a 10ml? Even if it was, your beanie may have just implanted. Which means no hcg in your bloody for at least a couple of days.

Don't be naughty. :growlmad:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yeah, it was a good test. I'm probably out :( Oh well, at least I can prepare myself now.


----------



## Mrs-C

MinneGirl said:


> Mrc-C, how many dpo were you when you got your +?

I didn't get a faint line until 13 dpo. You're still in! I used FMU too.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Naughty Minne!!!:haha:

Your only 10dpo yes? It is still too early.:hugs: 

Hey can I ask you girls a question? So I had ewcm on CD12, on CD13 I couldnt see any, it was more watery, then yesterdaycd14 i saw the tiniest bit, then today cd15 it seems creamy(its still very early morning). I dont check internally, just what I can squeeze out onto loo paper. Do you think I may have ov'ed cd12/13? I had some cramps & twinges. Last night in the shower I noticed my nips were a bit sensitive & they are again this morning.?


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks, girls :) Yes, only 10 dpo...so I guess I'm still in it! I am naughty!!! :winkwink:

Babydreamer, my guess is you Ov'd shortly after you saw the ewcm...so like on day cd 13 or 14. Just my guess though :thumbup: So I think you covered your bases!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh I hope so! Im suddenly worried about not :sex: the last two days:nope:


----------



## MinneGirl

Nope, don't worry--if you are certain you saw the ewcm, remember that is the only kind of cm that the spermie can live in, and can live in up to FOUR days! So I think you are safe!


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Nope, don't worry--if you are certain you saw the ewcm, remember that is the only kind of cm that the spermie can live in, and can live in up to FOUR days! So I think you are safe!

All pro-ovulation cm is actually fertile, MinneGirl :flower:. It's just that ewcm is the most fertile. But sperm can survive in all types of pro-ovulation cm. It's post-ovulation mucus that kills it. 

A lot of women fell pregnant with only lotiony cm from what I've been reading.

:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Huh, good to know!


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Huh, good to know!

Well, this is what I've read. :shrug: I'm not a gyno though. :haha: Hmmm... Interesting. I'll look into it.


----------



## membas#1

hey ladies...minne, don't give up hope yet--much too early to give up hope for the month. 

larockera, i've read the same on fertile fluid...ewcm is the best but lots of women get PG without it.

had my appt today and heard HB...171 bpm. :) yay!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

YAY membas!!! that woulda been so awesome, I bet your on :cloud9:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay for the baby's heartbeat...fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Well, I don't think today could be much worse. I woke up to the witch in full effect, two days early and out of nowhere--I then got a call from one of my best friends to tell me she is 12 weeks along. Seriously, great news--but could the timing be any worse...I mean, I didn't even have one hour to digest the fact that I was unsuccessful yet again.

I feel really, really low right now. Worse than I ever have. I thought we had finally done it. Six months of perfectly timed sex right around ovulation, a clock-work cycle and nothing. Maybe I'm infertile. 

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MinneGirl

Dh just called to schedule his yearly phsyical and also schedule a SA. I didn't ask him to or even mention it. He said he just want to get it checked so we can move to plan B if it is him, or have peace of mind if his comes back good (well it could still be me obviously...but I have had such a clockwork cycle).


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> I feel really, really low right now. Worse than I ever have. I thought we had finally done it. Six months of perfectly timed sex right around ovulation, a clock-work cycle and nothing. Maybe I'm infertile.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Six months is not nearly enough a time frame for you to infer that you're infertile. I know it feels that you've been trying for ever, so do I, so do most of us who see our periods arrive month after month, but the fact remains that the vast majority of couples conceive between months 6-12. Babydreamer is on her 8th cycle. CedarWood even longer- isn't that right?

Yes, Membas conceived first try. Dragonfly second. Mrs-C, well, seventh. Most of the members of this forum that were here when I joined are still here.

I know how you feel. And I mean, I _know_ how you feel. And I know that you're probably going to drive yourself mad until your DH gets his SA results (mine scheduled his for next week, and I'm shit scared already). Also know that you are very lucky to have such a reasonable, helpful husband. You won't believe the amount of men stubbornly refusing to have themselves checked just in damn case. 

Chances are, there's probably nothing wrong with you. 

And now I'm going to be brave and ask the following question, not just to MinneGirl, but to Babydreamer and CedarWood, hoping that our team members with the :bfp:s understand:

How comfortable are you reading the girls' news re scans, heartbeats and doc's appointments in this particular thread? I want an honest answer, and I hope the girls understand why I'm asking this. They do have their preggo diaries which we can always stalk, and they know how much we care for them. But if it causes extra stress, insecurity or agitation (and I'm _not _talking about jealousy here, and this is a most important clarification to be made), then perhaps we should move such discussions to somewhere else. 

Month after month agitation and insecurity gets worse, and you can't help one's feelings, and since this is a support forum after all, I'd say let's talk about this. Nobody is going to, or should, get offended, as we trust each other's good intentions, and the ladies have been walking on our shoes.

What do you say? Shall we find a place in the forum to have our weekly update, and whoever want to check it, they can? And this can be kept as a ttc thread. Perhaps we can find a few more girls to make the team bigger again? Membas, Dragonfly and Mrs-C still remain our BnB buddies :flower:.


----------



## CedarWood

Minniegirl:hugs: 
That is really sweet of your DH. I think - I read 9-12 months is pretty average for a normal couple to conceive but good of him to be concerned.

LR - interesting Re the osteopath - never really knew what one was or that they can help ttc....hmmmmm

Babydreamer - thats true healthy spermies can live awhile - 48-72 hrs for best results. I would say 12-13 for you, as usually the last day you see fert cm or the day after is the day of O.

Membas - congrats:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

LR - we posted about the same time. 
Yes, it is true - I have been trying for yonks....:bike:
I am not quite sure how to rank it though....
I found out about one problem last Sept - another in Dec. The issues I have relate to infertility and miscarriage. There is a nutrient deficiency associated with one (Dec) so my body is probably only now getting back to normal. 
So I would say 3-5 months maybe with a chance:shrug: I am a bit older as well.
But agree 6 months is too early to assume a problem but nice your Dh is getting an SA so you can rule that out.

Re your question: I have seen this as an issue in a buddy group on another forum. Sometimes it can be hard for people who have been trying for along time or who recently suffered a miscarriage. Myself I deal with it from time to time by not going on the forum(s) at all for a bit. Not as a relation to any group but as a way to deal with disappointment and at those times seeing such things is hard.. (These past few weeks I was away, was because I am in the US and before getting a new computer I wanted to keep my ttc from family.)
Maybe keeping it as a ttc thread is good. We could make a thread for this group over in the preg section - where we can join when we cross over:flower: also as LR said maybe an update somehow weekly? If Mrs C is ok with it we can invite people from time to time we meet in the other sections to grow a bit?


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> Re your question: I have seen this as an issue in a buddy group on another forum. Sometimes it can be hard for people who have been trying for along time or who recently suffered a miscarriage. Myself I deal with it from time to time by not going on the forum(s) at all for a bit. Not as a relation to any group but as a way to deal with disappointment and at those times seeing such things is hard..
> 
> Maybe keeping it as a ttc thread is good. We could make a thread for this group over in the preg section - where we can join when we cross over:flower: also as LR said maybe an update somehow weekly? If Mrs C is ok with it we can invite people from time to time we meet in the other sections to grow a bit?

My thoughts and feelings exactly.

There's a lounge area section in BnB. Here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/

Scroll down and it's just under the Family Forums section. We could start a thread on General Chatter:

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/

or on Groups & Discussions:

https://www.babyandbump.com/groups-discussions/

This is where we'll all meet as a group again, and it will be up to each one to have a look or post an update. This can remain a ttc section, and I was actually thinking we could perhaps invite a few more members?

What do the rest of you say? I really hope Membas, Dragonfly and Mrs-C understand why we're discussing this. We know how much you're cheering on us, but sometimes, even the sight of a pregnancy signature can be hard, as I'm sure you already know.

:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes, I have to agree. I am also scared that with only a few of us left trying, I will be left in the dust by myself and you will all be in 1st (or 2nd or 3rd) Tri without me.

And like LaRockera said, it has NOTHING to do with jealousy or feeling that you girls aren't totally cheering us on--its just a different place and mindset for those of us still tring...and we need to be able to talk just TTC in at least one thread on here :)

So yes, let's start a separate room where the rest of us can join you when we "crossover"...I like that term.

In the meantime, lets recruit a few more to join us.


----------



## membas#1

Hey ladies,
I'm fine with whatever is decided about a new thread. I'm also fine just posting in my journal and reading this one from a distance. My feelings are not hurt, I understand, and that's why in the beginning I was hesitant to stay here. Seriously wish nothing but fast BFPs for you all and good mental health in the process :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

What ever you girls want, I'm cool with.
I really am cheering you all on.

I'll start a journal, so you can check in when you want. I'll keep reading the original thread, to see how you are doing. I won't post though, I promise.

:hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> I am also scared that with only a few of us left trying, I will be left in the dust by myself and you will all be in 1st (or 2nd or 3rd) Tri without me.

You do, really? Because it's _exactly _what I'm scared of. I'm taking bets for CedarWood and Babydreamer82, too.

I tried to be cool last month, and it didn't work. I'm not cool. I want a baby, and I want it badly. I'm shit scared that there's something wrong with us, that we'll never be able to have our own, and then start telling myself that in the worst case scenario, I'll still be a mum, and a damn good one, because I will adopt.

Like I said, my DH booked his SA for early next week. I'll have results in five days- right before my fertile period; and I can't stop thinking about it already. _What if. What if. What if!!!_

You're not alone. Even in your thoughts of 'yeah, but what if I'm really the one not to make it?', even in that one, you're not alone.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

membas#1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm fine with whatever is decided about a new thread. I'm also fine just posting in my journal and reading this one from a distance. My feelings are not hurt, I understand, and that's why in the beginning I was hesitant to stay here. Seriously wish nothing but fast BFPs for you all and good mental health in the process :hugs:




Mrs-C said:


> What ever you girls want, I'm cool with.
> I really am cheering you all on.
> 
> I'll start a journal, so you can check in when you want. I'll keep reading the original thread, to see how you are doing. I won't post though, I promise.
> 
> :hugs:

I'm really pro starting a team update thread, where we can all go and write our news. Exactly like here, only it will be on a different section. I'm trying to find names for it. Any thoughts? :winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

I'm thinking this could be perhaps a good section:

https://www.babyandbump.com/general/

And we could name the thread Mrs-C and buddies or something haha::haha::haha:) because she did found our ttc group anyway.

I know the title is ridiculous, any better suggestions anybody will be more than welcome.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

[IMG]https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/BabyDreamer82/015.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Crap, could the pic be any bigger? Haha I got engaged last night:happydance::happydance:

Minne:hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry.

Everyone else, thats fine about keeping this thread ttc, Im not actually too bothered by ready the girls updates but I understand how sometimes we could be.
Also I too am so so scraed of being left alone once everyone gets their BFP so inviting more girls is good idea.


----------



## LaRockera

Congrats, babe! I'm so happy for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Make sure you enjoy every single minute of being engaged, until your wedding day.

Let us know when you're setting a date! That's always an interesting ticker for a siggy!

And that ring looks exquisite.

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Thankyou! Im so excited!!!

Hopefully I can spend the next two weeks obsessing over a wedding date instead of symptoms. I dont want to leave it too long, but I also dont want to be knocked up on my wedding day. So I think its only fair that they give me my BFP this month so then I can plan things.


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Thankyou! Im so excited!!!
> 
> Hopefully I can spend the next two weeks obsessing over a wedding date instead of symptoms. I dont want to leave it too long, but I also dont want to be knocked up on my wedding day. So I think its only fair that they give me my BFP this month so then I can plan things.

LOL Fair enough, yeah. :thumbup:

ETA: Love both your new status and avatar btw.


----------



## membas#1

Congrats BabyDreamer. So happy for you! SO and I have a late Fall wedding planned...we have been engaged for 9 months now, so soon all will be happening! It's a fun process to think about and plan! :) So happy for you!

So are we gonna make a new thread then for all to post in? I don't really have ideas for a name, but once someone comes up with something perhaps you could post the link so I can find it and subscribe:) Until then, I'll just read here and like Mrs-C wont post after this...but I'm gonna keep up with you ladies. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a new link to a new thread. :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Does anyone want to buddy up? :D My journal is in my sig if you'd like a nose. The main info is on the first post xx


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi sequeena! what great timing, we have just been discussing that we need more buddies! Welcome!


----------



## MinneGirl

Omg Babydreamer...Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :). That is awesome news-your ring is stunning! Is there a proposal story you can share?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Its not a very exciting story, we have been planning it. I had to pick it up from the jewellers as it was being resized (this so un-romantic!!) I left it on the table & when DF got home he came down to the bedroom, got on one knee - still with cow shit & dirt on his hands -and asked me to be his husband!!! ha ha he totally stuffed it up:haha: 
Of course I said yes but told him I would prefer to be his wife. He then went on to tell me how happy I make him & how much he loves me & all that gushy stuff. It was funny & sweet & so like him to get that ONE line wrong.:nope:

So Ive been googling weddings all day, between checking up on here & FB - Im damn popular on there today, seriously my page has been dormant for months - now Im miss popular.

Im thinking maybe 11th November next year - 11/11/2011? - its the end of spring/beginning of summer here.


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> Does anyone want to buddy up? :D My journal is in my sig if you'd like a nose. The main info is on the first post xx

I just read your story. Wow, what a story, hon. You're a very brave and strong person. Not everybody recovers from such traumatic situations. 

I'm sure a :baby: will help you heal and give you all the happiness you so much deserve.

Are you joining this thread then? Shall I edit my signature?

x


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to buddy up? :D My journal is in my sig if you'd like a nose. The main info is on the first post xx
> 
> I just read your story. Wow, what a story, hon. You're a very brave and strong person. Not everybody recovers from such traumatic situations.
> 
> I'm sure a :baby: will help you heal and give you all the happiness you so much deserve.
> 
> Are you joining this thread then? Shall I edit my signature?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ha thank you :blush: It's very hard but I'll get there in the end :)

Yes I'm joining! I shall add you to my sig :D


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to buddy up? :D My journal is in my sig if you'd like a nose. The main info is on the first post xx
> 
> I just read your story. Wow, what a story, hon. You're a very brave and strong person. Not everybody recovers from such traumatic situations.
> 
> I'm sure a :baby: will help you heal and give you all the happiness you so much deserve.
> 
> Are you joining this thread then? Shall I edit my signature?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Ha thank you :blush: It's very hard but I'll get there in the end :)
> 
> Yes I'm joining! I shall add you to my sig :DClick to expand...


You got it.

I'm going to edit mine now.

Please know that I have this newly-acquired inexplicable habit to shuffle the names each month, so if you see your name changing place, becoming first or second or third, it's nothing but the ultimate proof that I'm clowning around instead of working on my PhD. :mrgreen:


----------



## sequeena

Haha that's ok! :D
Wow, what are you studying?


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> Haha that's ok! :D
> Wow, what are you studying?

Creative Writing. 

I do have quite an imagination.

Trouble is, it's not always helpful when ttc. :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi girls-checking in from my blackberry, which is interesting. Babydreamer, I laighed out loud on your proposal story, that you got asked to be his husband...LOL!!! :) He sounds very sweet. And welcome to our new member sequena! I'll read up on your story on Monday when I get home. Feeling a tad bit better today...not quite as depressed :) Treating myself to a nice cocktail tonight! Xoxo, Minne


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Haha that's ok! :D
> Wow, what are you studying?
> 
> Creative Writing.
> 
> I do have quite an imagination.
> 
> Trouble is, it's not always helpful when ttc. :haha:Click to expand...

Wow that's great! :D



MinneGirl said:


> Hi girls-checking in from my blackberry, which is interesting. Babydreamer, I laighed out loud on your proposal story, that you got asked to be his husband...LOL!!! :) He sounds very sweet. And welcome to our new member sequena! I'll read up on your story on Monday when I get home. Feeling a tad bit better today...not quite as depressed :) Treating myself to a nice cocktail tonight! Xoxo, Minne

Hi there, I see we're on the same cycle!


----------



## MinneGirl

Sequeena, YES, we are on the exact same cycle--wow! I read your story--you are a survivor and deserve the best from here on out. I hope your stay here in our group is short...as I hope all of our stay here is!!! :)

Had a great weekend away-it was nice to get out of town and see friends. Of course the few people that know we are trying were hawking me to see if I wasdrinking...so I happily grabbed a glass of champagne and indulged a bit :) It is amazing how a fun night out puts things in perspective a bit...well, at least for the time being :)

GL to all of us!!!!!!!!!! Need to look back and see where you all girls are in the cycle month..see if any testing dates are coming......


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera, are you going to use OPK's this cycle?


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera, are you going to use OPK's this cycle?

Don't know just yet. I'm seriously considering it.

I might be using my Conceive Plus too.

:flower:


----------



## LaRockera

So I talked to Wobbles, and she said it's okay to move our team update thread to another section. So I propose we moved it here.

Now, I plan to name the thread after out ream, if that's okay with you guys. 

Only problem is, we don't have a name for our team. :dohh:

So let's all be creative and come up with something. The blah blah team, for instance. Or, team blah blah. You get the idea.

Any thoughts? As soon as we have a name, the thread's up. Membas and Mrs-C and Dragonfly26, you too guys should hit us with suggestions. :flower:

***

LaRockera's update:


Today hubby and I went for his SA. We'll have the results by tomorrow afternoon. They said we can either pick them up, or they can fax them to us.

I'm trying not to think about it and keep a PMA. Give me a few hugs, will you? Pregnant ladies included. :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Lots of PMA for you! :thumbup:

I'm not very good with coming up with names so think I'll stay out of it :blush:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hmmmmm, let me give this some thought on the name. We need something fun!

LaRockera, the SA is going to come back just fine! In 24 hours your mind will be at ease! :hugs:

I think I need some Caribou this morning (a US coffee shop) :coffee:....sounds delicious. Hubby was in Las Vegas for a work meeting and is back today. Yay! I might go shopping tonight for my 30th birthday outfit :haha: I'm like a 5 year old who needs a new outfit for her birthday :)

My update: I ordered softcups through amazon and they shipped yesterday, but it looks like they may not arrive in time for my fertile days, so we shall see. I was hoping to get a bit of practice with them prior to really using them. I'll keep you updated on how they work. Other than that, nothing going on. Hubs will be around during my fertile time, versus us having to move work trips, etc to be together, which just adds stress to the already stressful ordeal. So yay! My birthday and lots of birthday sex!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

DH has a SA booked for October 4th, which seems like eons from now, but that is okay--September is a really low key month for us. I'm not even going to use my OPK's!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> I'm not very good with coming up with names so think I'll stay out of it :blush:

LOL

:flower:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Hmmmmm, let me give this some thought on the name. We need something fun!
> 
> LaRockera, the SA is going to come back just fine! In 24 hours your mind will be at ease! :hugs:
> 
> I think I need some Caribou this morning (a US coffee shop) :coffee:....sounds delicious. Hubby was in Las Vegas for a work meeting and is back today. Yay! I might go shopping tonight for my 30th birthday outfit :haha: I'm like a 5 year old who needs a new outfit for her birthday :)
> 
> My update: I ordered softcups through amazon and they shipped yesterday, but it looks like they may not arrive in time for my fertile days, so we shall see. I was hoping to get a bit of practice with them prior to really using them. I'll keep you updated on how they work. Other than that, nothing going on. Hubs will be around during my fertile time, versus us having to move work trips, etc to be together, which just adds stress to the already stressful ordeal. So yay! My birthday and lots of birthday sex!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> DH has a SA booked for October 4th, which seems like eons from now, but that is okay--September is a really low key month for us. I'm not even going to use my OPK's!!!!!!
> 
> :hug:

You do realise you're highly likely to get a September BFP, don't you?

When is your birthday, my babe? Sorry I've forgotten. :blush:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MinneGirl

HAHA, I SO hope you are right LaRockera! Maybe a chill month will prove to be what we need. I am a bit neurotic, so maybe my body is like "chill the F out"!!! :haha:

My 30th is September 8th :) In the beginning (February), I was hoping to be pregnant by my birthday, so it's a little disapointing, but hey, that is life, right?


----------



## MinneGirl

So the only thing I can think of the ties us all together still is that we all hope to have 2011 babies! So that is where we should go with the team name..


----------



## MinneGirl

Maybe something like "Waiting and Wishing for 2011 babies"

If it is lame to all of you, just say so :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

:hugs:LaRockera - it will be fine.

Anything will be fine for the team name, Im good at naming animals, but when it comes to group - every little bit of creativeness I have disappears.

Update from me: Im bloody confused! I had partial ferning on my microscope yesterday - the first time this cycle Ive seen it, so now I dont know if I have actually Ov'ed. I dont have any ewcm, I feel like I have already Ov'ed, I have the normal symptoms I get afterwards. So buggered if I know, we dtd just in case.


----------



## MinneGirl

Hmmm, babydreamer, I don't know what to tell you regarding your saliva machine. Maybe it doesn't work very well? I doubt you are O'ing this late in your cycle, but good thing to dtd just in case :)

Decide on a wedding date yet?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Yes! the 11th feb, 2011.
Ive just put up a bit of a whinging rant in my journal about it tho.


----------



## sequeena

Minnegirl happy early birthday! My sister will be 36 on the 7th :thumbup:


----------



## membas#1

:hugs: LaRockera--SA will come back perfectly fine. PMA and happy/healthy/millions and millions of :spermy:

Team name--I'm good with anything..I thought I could make something creative out of all the first letters of our screen names, but I wrote them all out and there are no vowels. I'm not good at making words up with no vowels :haha:

I like Minne's suggestion too. Will be good to get the thread going though, I've missed posting to you ladies :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Ive missed hearing from you girls!!!


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys.

I like the idea of making up a team name with 2011 in it, and we could add something personal in the title, like the initials of our screen names like membas suggested? Hmm, hmm, and hmm again. :haha:

Babydreamer, congrats on setting the date, hon! How very exciting!!! 

I'm still shit scared by the way. I was just having coffee at a friend's house, and her mum was talking about how they've succeeded to conceive their first on the second month of trying, and I'm now *super*-stressed; almost tearful. :cry: All those horrible what ifs are circling my mind like sharks. I'm so terrified of the results, I'm already browsing websites on advice on low sperm counts and such. I'm going crazy! :nope:

I need to calm down. I need to calm down. Calm down, dammit! :hissy:
:wacko:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs::hugs: It's only natural to feel like this


----------



## MinneGirl

I think you gals are way more creative than I am, so you just let me know what the team name is :)

LaRockera, I would feel the EXACT same way, but you just wait and see, it will all be fine.

I miss you preggo girls too. Let's get the new thread going asap!


----------



## MinneGirl

Update:

I just called and scheduled an appointment at a fertility clinic. I know it is a bit early to do so...but I need some peace of mind. I did a lot of research on doctors and found a clinic that sounds really good. My appointment is September, 10th at 9 am :) You know, if nothing else, he will tell me I am good to go...or if not, I can get the ball rolling on what to do next. I feel really excited about this!


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Update:
> 
> I just called and scheduled an appointment at a fertility clinic. I know it is a bit early to do so...but I need some peace of mind. I did a lot of research on doctors and found a clinic that sounds really good. My appointment is September, 10th at 9 am :) You know, if nothing else, he will tell me I am good to go...or if not, I can get the ball rolling on what to do next. I feel really excited about this!

It's my turn to tell you you'll be find now. :haha: But if it'll give you peace of mind, you did well.

Okay, I'm naming the thread 'Team 2011: Our Updates' and that's about it. Otherwise it'll never get up there.
:hugs:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girlies:flower:

Am super dooper jetlagged:sleep:

Going to try to force myself not to nap today - slept about 4.5 hrs last night. 

LR - fx'd for you guys.

Babydreamer congrats:thumbup:

Minniegirl - hope the clinic will ease your mind - where will you be in your cycle when you visit?

Seqeena - welcome:flower:

AFM - funny cycle by way of travel/time change - AF peeking round the corner but not ready to open the door.

CW


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Cedar!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be on CD15, but the clinic said not to worry about what cycle day I am on. They said they can do all tests necessary in one cycle, so I don't know if they won't test me until October or what? She did say that they may do an ultrasound that day and bloodwork, depending on what the doctor thinks is the right path.

LaRockera, can't wait to hear your good news on hubby's spermie :)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera, can't wait to hear your good news on hubby's spermie :)

You're a doll, and a babe. :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

https://www.babyandbump.com/general/405060-team-2011-our-updates.html#post6733305

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MinneGirl

I thought this was a beautiful poem:

*Thoughts on Becoming a Mother*
There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother


----------



## sequeena

That is a beautiful poem and so very true x


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys!

Before I update you with our SA results, I'd just like to say thank you so very much for your support. It meant so much to me. And MinneGirl, thank you for taking the time to share the poem with us. :flower: It's beautiful.

Our SA:

Overall, it came back just fine. Tomorrow we have an appointment with a urologist for further discussion, but from an initial internet research (MinneGirl contributed :kiss:), I have nothing to worry about.

Some further notes: Apparently stress can influence the results a great deal, and it is recommended that the analysis is repeated in a while. Also, SA that analyses semen after ejaculation may give lower results than that by intercourse. They say count and motility may vary a great deal.

That's all for now. I'm generally calmer now, although I am impatiently waiting for our visit to the urologist tomorrow (who happens to be a brilliant one, and a relative :haha:). 

I will now give myself a good six months for baby-making. If until next Easter I'm not a mum-to-be, I'll go have an ultrasound myself. 

Again, thanks for all the support. I'll let you know what the doc said tomorrow.

:flower:

ETA: I have deleted the information regarding WHO standards because as I found out yesterday, these have now changed. So it might have been confusing for anybody that researched respectively.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

morning girls!

minne that poem was lovely!

Larockera thats good news! this might sound dumb but what does the urologist check?


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls:flower:

Minnie - thanks for sharing the poem:hugs2:

LR - good news! 
I did not know stress in a male could cause so much short term variation in sperm count - interesting:spermy::book:

CW


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Larockera thats good news! this might sound dumb but what does the urologist check?

A urologist is the men's doc; just like a gyno is ours. :winkwink:


----------



## CedarWood

I think I am in for another off cycle. I got back on Monday but still waiting for AF. Keep thinking it is coming as get a bit of brown spotting from time to time - thats it. Been like this since Sunday which was my travel day...
DP may need to travel next week - so hoping I do not count from this past sunday - would mean I am out this month as will likely not be together for O if that is the case:hissy:
(Done griping - am just a compulsive calculator but cannot calculate if do not know when to count AF from.)
:hangwashing:
CW


----------



## LaRockera

Remember you ovulated later than normally a couple of months ago? Here's what I discovered:

_9. Can I get a positive OPK and then not ovulate? Yup! It is possible for your body to "gear up" to ovulate, leading to an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg. When this happens, your LH surge will dissipate and your cevical mucus (a signal of fertility) will dry up. Once the stress is resolved, your body will try again. This can happen more than once per cycle. Therefore, there is no way to be sure you ovulated, even if you had a positive OPK. OPK's are most accurate when used in conjunction with fertility charting (NFP or FAM.) That way, a positive OPK can be cross-checked with an increase in basal body temperature and/or cervical mucus dry-up._

Source: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#5


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks LaRockera! Yeah, I read something similar when I was trying to figure out what in the world was going on! Just shows how touchy our bodies are :)

So I got my softcups in the mail yesterday and tried to one in and it didn't go well. It's big and I couldn't get it in. Oh well. I'll try once again, but maybe they aren't made for my body--or maybe I have oddly shaped lady 
anatomy? :haha:

Party starts T-O-D-A-Y :happydance: This month is going quick!

Hope everyone is doing fantastic.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Cedar when is AF due?


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Cedar when is AF due?

Good question.:shrug:
I should have been due this past Sunday if I O'd on my regular schedule. I did travel the day before my expected O and I was not sure if I O'd late. I was thinking I did O late but then I began the brown spoting on Sunday and thought - AF is here but proper AF never came....Have had a little bit of brownish spotting everyday since but no red blood. It is almost 4am here so I am not on a normal schedule yet:blush:Still jetlagged. I know jet lag can delay AF but 6 days is alot to spot and not bleed.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Cedar, maybe you should test?


----------



## CedarWood

I thought about that - will probably tomorow if no bleeding. It likely just is from the time change though - 8 hrs time difference and it was right at ovulation time - could be I had an annovulatory cycle.:juggle:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

good luck!


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys. :flower:

Well, the urologist said that overall our SA was normal. He did send hubby for an ultrasound to check the varicocele vein, and it came out all clear. He said no antibiotics are needed either. So I guess we're cool.

Hubby did agree to go on a prenatal though, and I was wondering whether you guys have anything to suggest? I heard Wellman's are the best?

On a different level, I took my first OPK test today, and I saw the darkest line I've oberved to date. It was still a negative, but I'm only on cycle day 9 today, so I guess it will build up eventually. 

So we're off to the countryside again tomorrow, to let the BDing begin! :happydance:


----------



## CedarWood

Glad you got a good review - LR:thumbup:

I have heard Wellman is good. I supplement my guys with extra vit C and zinc from Boots . Rainbowlite brand from Wholefoods is good also as a mens vit.

Well afm - still spotting but heavier so did not test. I did some research and the DHEA I am taking every other day could be affecting my period as well as the jet lag.

CW


----------



## BabyDreamer82

thats good news LaRockera!

OK so because I love peeing on things that are made for peeing on, I got some tests yesterday. I got a BFN yesterday. Anyway I couldnt help myself & peed on another this morning, it was negative, BUT because Im stupid I checked it again about half hour later & its positive. :dohh: Crap!!! now Ive got my hopes up & its probably an evap line. I hope not:wacko:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Cedar what does DHEA stand for?


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> thats good news LaRockera!
> 
> OK so because I love peeing on things that are made for peeing on, I got some tests yesterday. I got a BFN yesterday. Anyway I couldnt help myself & peed on another this morning, it was negative, BUT because Im stupid I checked it again about half hour later & its positive. :dohh: Crap!!! now Ive got my hopes up & its probably an evap line. I hope not:wacko:

Well, I hope it's not an evap, hon. :flower:


----------



## CedarWood

Babydreamer - what time is it there? Test again if you can - fx'd:dust:

DHEA -not sure the exact name - very long - :blush:
(With my hypothyroidism - I had/have adrenal fatigue - it is geting better but this supplement helps. I wanted to get it a few months ago but it is not sold in Russia - so got it when home in the US.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Its nearly midday here, Im holding my wee in for as long as I can:wacko: - Im nearly up to 3 hours.
I dipped another test in the same wee about 4 hours later, the wee was very cold - my bathroom is like an ice box -Im not sure if I see something - Im thinking its just the shadow. But that first test def has a line.:nope: I wish I hadnt checked it. Ive had lines after the time-limit before.

My FRER still havent arrived! Damn Aussie mail system!!(It has to be Aussies fault, not NZ) 'Bloody Aussies'!!:winkwink:


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Its nearly midday here, Im holding my wee in for as long as I can:wacko: - Im nearly up to 3 hours.
> I dipped another test in the same wee about 4 hours later, the wee was very cold - my bathroom is like an ice box -Im not sure if I see something - Im thinking its just the shadow. But that first test def has a line.:nope: I wish I hadnt checked it. Ive had lines after the time-limit before.
> 
> My FRER still havent arrived! Damn Aussie mail system!!(It has to be Aussies fault, not NZ) 'Bloody Aussies'!!:winkwink:

What amount of hcg do the tests you are using say they detect? 

(I heard that you should use pee that is a bit fresh for best results - I think they recommended within a half hr -15 min. I guess the hcg may not be detected as well after it has sat awhile:shrug: that is probably more so the case for early preg detection)

I am soooo awake - but need to sleep - got to be up super early mon morn - so need to get on a reg schedule:dohh:


----------



## CedarWood

Yikes - Babydreamer - I just saw there was an earth quake in NZ in Christchurch. Where are you? The news said no fatalities - which is good. It happened at dawn - must have been scary...


----------



## MinneGirl

You okay BabyDreamer? Hope the quake didn't affect you. Also, FX'd SOOOOOOOOO very tight for you that this is your month. Those darn tests with postives after the time limit really mess with you. I've gotten them too as you know. 

As for me, we went to the state fair last night-which is basically a million overweight people eating tons of disgusting, fattening food--so we joined right in :haha: We went with some friends and had a good time. Although I made the mistake of going on a few of the rides and they made me sick as a dog..had to leave the fair early as I thought I was going to lose my marbles. I also couldn't muster up any Bd'ing, so the party will HAVE to get started today. Luckily, DH is here and doesn't know it yet, but I plan to jump him soon :haha: 

Here is the plan this month: CD9, CD11, CD12, CD13, CD14 :happydance: And no OPK's...but I will watch for the EWCM to confirm what is going on.

Love you girls! :hugs:

Minne


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey girls, yea Im fine, luckily Im in the North Island, It was a bad day down south yesterday. The first morning I dont catch the news - I got through nearly half the day before realising what had happened. We are so lucky we didnt lose any lives in it, but then we had a small plane crash that killed 9.

Minne I chuckled when you said you joined the fatties!:haha:

So Ive had one of these stupid tests for the last few cycles, you would think I would learn NOT to read them after the time-limit. 
Ive done another one this morning, but I dont think there is anything:nope:


----------



## MinneGirl

Thank goodness you are okay babydreamer. :hugs: for the BFN. It is still early though :)


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys. :flower:

Babydreamer, good to hear you're all good hon. I'm sorry for your BFN, but perhaps it's still early? Let's hope so.:flower:

Say, CedarWood, so has the :witch: actually gotten you, or is this early spotting?

MinneGirl, well, LOL. :rofl: Now that you mention extra fat, let me tell you that both I and DH have put our share of extra weight on. Greece, home-cooked food, delicious desserts... yum yum :icecream::munch::lolly: I guess it will be diet time when we return to the UK.

Sequeena - how are you hon?

Okay, here's some news from my front.

These last few days I've been really stressed. Anyhow, hubby and I agreed that we would use conceive plus from now on, and he'll also go on a vit. I think it's worth giving it a shot, if there's any chance the vits can ameliorate our spermies.

From my part, no more alcohol. I'm quitting it altogether, and I'll stick to me usual one cup of coffee per day. 

I'm also thinking of starting reflexology sessions from October onwards. They may make me relax and shut up.

Sorry for being a bit egocentric these days, guys. I've just really been out of control.

:confused:


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: for you hun it must be so stressful at the minute :(

I'm under a lot of stress too. Got my court case coming up at the end of the month, got a lot of crap going on in life too and I need new meds :cry: Just feel like everything is piling on top of me.


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> :hugs: for you hun it must be so stressful at the minute :(
> 
> I'm under a lot of stress too. Got my court case coming up at the end of the month, got a lot of crap going on in life too and I need new meds :cry: Just feel like everything is piling on top of me.

You've been through so much. You deserve the best, and soon!

Thanks for the hug. And thanks for reminding me that I really need to shut up and don't make up imaginary problems.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes, as my doctor put it best to me "don't borrow trouble"...I keep reminding myself of this. 

Sequeena, I hope you get out from under your "pile" soon, girl. God knows this journey is stressful enough without added stresses from elsewhere. 
Please vent to us as much as you need to...we are pretty good at cheering people up...at least I think :)

LaRockera, I just noticed we are cycle buddies :) You are one day ahead of me.
Just think we could be BUMP buddies too...maybe it is both of our lucky months!


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: for you hun it must be so stressful at the minute :(
> 
> I'm under a lot of stress too. Got my court case coming up at the end of the month, got a lot of crap going on in life too and I need new meds :cry: Just feel like everything is piling on top of me.
> 
> You've been through so much. You deserve the best, and soon!
> 
> Thanks for the hug. And thanks for reminding me that I really need to shut up and don't make up imaginary problems.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Don't be daft! Problems are problems! :hugs: :hugs:



MinneGirl said:


> Yes, as my doctor put it best to me "don't borrow trouble"...I keep reminding myself of this.
> 
> Sequeena, I hope you get out from under your "pile" soon, girl. God knows this journey is stressful enough without added stresses from elsewhere.
> Please vent to us as much as you need to...we are pretty good at cheering people up...at least I think :)
> 
> LaRockera, I just noticed we are cycle buddies :) You are one day ahead of me.
> Just think we could be BUMP buddies too...maybe it is both of our lucky months!

Thanks hun xxx

Holy crap my street just had 2 powercuts :wacko: It's the first time I've been home alone and I didn't know what to do :haha: I managed to reset the electric just in case (then realise it was in fact the whole street not just me) and then I just sat in the dark :rofl:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Yes, as my doctor put it best to me "don't borrow trouble"...I keep reminding myself of this.

Uh-huh.



MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera, I just noticed we are cycle buddies :) You are one day ahead of me.
> Just think we could be BUMP buddies too...maybe it is both of our lucky months!

Yeah, I've noticed it too. I guess we came close because both our cycles got screwed at some point or the other. :haha: I like that though. Is your ticker spot on? Mine is, but I reset it monthly. 

Have you started BDing then? I did today. I've also drank litres of grapefruit juice and used conceive plus. I said I wouldn't try things but I changed my mind. Whether they make any actual difference or not, they do make me feel better.:haha:

Oh! And I'm back on my OPKs. I get the darkest lines I ever got, so I must be close. :happydance:


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> Don't be daft! Problems are problems! :hugs: :hugs:

I know, but I'm very talented in creating trouble out of nowhere. I've been thinking, right? Doc said there was no need to worry.

So WTH am I moaning about??? :growlmad:

To be fair I kinda feel better now.

Hormones... :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Don't be daft! Problems are problems! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I know, but I'm very talented in creating trouble out of nowhere. I've been thinking, right? Doc said there was no need to worry.
> 
> So WTH am I moaning about??? :growlmad:
> 
> To be fair I kinda feel better now.
> 
> Hormones... :shrug:Click to expand...

It's a woman thing I think :haha: We're all allowed a moan!


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> Yes, as my doctor put it best to me "don't borrow trouble"...I keep reminding myself of this.
> 
> Uh-huh.
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> LaRockera, I just noticed we are cycle buddies :) You are one day ahead of me.
> Just think we could be BUMP buddies too...maybe it is both of our lucky months!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed it too. I guess we came close because both our cycles got screwed at some point or the other. :haha: I like that though. Is your ticker spot on? Mine is, but I reset it monthly.
> 
> Have you started BDing then? I did today. I've also drank litres of grapefruit juice and used conceive plus. I said I wouldn't try things but I changed my mind. Whether they make any actual difference or not, they do make me feel better.:haha:
> 
> Oh! And I'm back on my OPKs. I get the darkest lines I ever got, so I must be close. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yep, we will start today too :) I haven't noticed any EWCM yet, but I haven't gone on a macgyver hunt yet today :haha: I am taking EPO and my prenatal and yep, drinking some grapefruit juice too :)


----------



## LaRockera

Are you like, scraping?

I can't. :nope: Feels weird. So it's all I observe on my panties, or the loo paper.


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> Are you like, scraping?
> 
> I can't. :nope: Feels weird. So it's all I observe on my panties, or the loo paper.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah, I usually just look down there and can see some hanging out (gross, I know), and then yes on the loo paper or panties is all for me typically :) I don't get the whole "feeling your cervix" thing...don't know where the heck my cervix is! :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

Babydreamer - bummer - did you see what I wrote about disapation times?

LR - sounds like a good plan - try not to let ttc stress you out - is counterproductive:thumbup:

Sequeena - is that one of you furbabies on your avatar?

LR and Minnie - hope you girls have a productive cycle!

AFM - got proper AF yesterday - is ok but hope I O based on when AF came - not when it _should_ have come... If I O on sched will miss out this month as sperm provider on a biz trip....:cry:

CW


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well guys, just a quick update, This arvo's tests (I did 2:blush:) were BFN, so Im pretty sure it was just a big nasty evap. again.
Cedar I did read that post, thankyou. I dont know what level these tests are, I just use the last of the ones that say 'from 7-10 days after conception'. The other one is a first response dip stick -they say from as early as the first day of missed period.

My phone just rang & when I answered it some woman says 'who is this?' Huh, who the hell are you, you rang me! You dont ring people & ask 'who is this'. Rude cow.:growlmad:
I made her tell me who she was first. It was wrong number.
I think I might be a bit tense.:wacko:


----------



## MinneGirl

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Well guys, just a quick update, This arvo's tests (I did 2:blush:) were BFN, so Im pretty sure it was just a big nasty evap. again.
> Cedar I did read that post, thankyou. I dont know what level these tests are, I just use the last of the ones that say 'from 7-10 days after conception'. The other one is a first response dip stick -they say from as early as the first day of missed period.
> 
> My phone just rang & when I answered it some woman says 'who is this?' Huh, who the hell are you, you rang me! You dont ring people & ask 'who is this'. Rude cow.:growlmad:
> I made her tell me who she was first. It was wrong number.
> I think I might be a bit tense.:wacko:

You crack me up babydreamer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood, I'm sorry she got you, hon. I hope you have a new productive cycle yourself. 

Dabydreamer, this has happened to me as well. :rofl::rofl::rofl: I guess it's just people dialling the wrong number, and then being very shy to admit they might have done so. They are desperate to hear you're someone they know. :haha:

So today I got faint spotting on my panties, which I take it to be ovulation spotting. I was wondering whether this could be AF leftovers, but I'm on 11dpo already. Which is also too soon for ovulation, but I've read that ovulation spotting may not be from the actual egg bursting out, but rather hormonal, right before ovulation. I guess my OPKs will tell.

Say, so if I get a positive OPK, do I start BDing straight away? Is it what they say, 12-36 hours? 

Today we're off to our holiday house for our last three-four days there. Summer's over. That always makes me melancholic. 

Anyhow. MinneGirl - let's keep the PMA for this cycle, shall we? :drunk:


----------



## sequeena

Cedarwood yes that's one of my furries. His name is Nemo :thumbup:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yes, we shall keep the PMA alive :muaha::yipee::serenade::friends::icecream::juggle: !

Cedar, hope this cycle is a great one for you. It sounds like your (SO, DH?) travels a lot...as does mine. I understand it doesn't make this any easier, does it?

LaRockera, I don't get any spotting, ever, but yes, it could be ovulation spotting. As to your OPK question...when it does turn positive, you typically ovulate 12-36 hours later. So start bd'ing every day (if you can) or at least every other day :)

Our party started last night. :blush: So far we are sticking to plan :thumbup: Today we are headed to my parents house for a BBQ and then a small birthday celebration. My mom baked me a cake :winkwink:

K, girls. That is all I have for right now. Will be checking in tonight. 

:hug:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Yes, we shall keep the PMA alive :muaha::yipee::serenade::friends::icecream::juggle: !

I really love you. :haha:



MinneGirl said:


> Our party started last night. :blush: So far we are sticking to plan :thumbup: Today we are headed to my parents house for a BBQ and then a small birthday celebration. My mom baked me a cake :winkwink:
> 
> K, girls. That is all I have for right now. Will be checking in tonight.
> 
> :hug:

Hope you have a smashing birthday, honey! :flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Morning girls, well another BFN for me this morning, Im gonna try & hold off testing for a few days, AF is due anywhere from the 7th - 10th.
Question - if I ovulated early, does that mean AF will come early? 
I guess I wait & see..
Oh here is something weird, never noticed it before but I had ewcm last night & a little bit this morning too I think. Ive read it could be from the increase in oestrogen before AF.


----------



## MinneGirl

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Morning girls, well another BFN for me this morning, Im gonna try & hold off testing for a few days, AF is due anywhere from the 7th - 10th.
> Question - if I ovulated early, does that mean AF will come early?
> I guess I wait & see..
> Oh here is something weird, never noticed it before but I had ewcm last night & a little bit this morning too I think. Ive read it could be from the increase in oestrogen before AF.

Hey Ladies! :flower:

Babydreamer, yes, if you O early, then your period comes early. Typically your luteal phase (second half of your cycle) is the same every month. So for me, I usually ovulate anywhere from CD12-16, but always have 12 day luteal phase, so my period cycle varies by about four days. Hope that helps! 

Birthday party at my parents was so fun. My mom made me my favorite birthday cake :thumbup: and my sister got me the cookbook Ad Hoc, by Thomas Keller. I've been wanting it for six months, so I can't wait to make something from it. I love cooking.

Other than that, nothing much going on.

Hope you are all enjoying your Monday...I am off of work for Labor Day :)


----------



## LaRockera

Hey MinneGirl, I'm glad to hear you had a nice bday party at your folks'. :cake: Let us know what's cooking, will ya? :haha:

Nothing much to report here. We keep the party goin' :happydance: and today I got the darkest line I've ever gotten, although still not positive. I tested again some fifteen minutes ago (it's 21:10 here) but the line was weaker, so I guess the best time to test is indeed around 2-4ish. :shrug: I don't think I missed the surge because I'm only on cycle day 12, and my cm is still creamy (apologies for tmi :blush:)

I started drinking more liquids today. I've never been much of a water drinker, and I suspect this is why I don't observe too much cm on my panties.

Anyway, hope you're all great. Going to have a shower now, as hubby and I have things to attend to. :haha:

:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yep, we need to have another party in the bedroom tonight as well :) :haha:

Just creamy CM here, nothing more interesting at this point. LaRockera, sounds like O day is right around the corner for you :thumbup:

After reading my new cookbook, I got overwhelmed and we went out for Indian fod instead :winkwink: I plan to make something next weekend. 

:hugs: :bodyb::munch::friends::headspin::howdy:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hey girls....Babydreamer needs some cheering up :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Hey girls....Babydreamer needs some cheering up :hugs:

*goes to check right away.* :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

Okay girlies,

positive OPK! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you help me with this question here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/409173-positive-opk-do-bd.html

:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> Okay girlies,
> 
> positive OPK! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you help me with this question here:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/409173-positive-opk-do-bd.html
> 
> :flower:


WOOOHOOOO :happydance:

If you just got the positive, this could be the surge on the way up or down (I've learned how this works quite well over the last 6 months)--my doctor told me that from his research, MOST eggs only live around 10 hours. So I would recommend TRYING to bd today/tonight if you can. IF not, then I would go for it in the am :) Either way, I think you have a great chance!!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

PS...I love that your status says Yeehaw :)

AFM, CM is def on its way to being the GOOD STUFF :) I wasn't in the mood at all last night, so we will have some fun tonight. Probably better timing anyway, considering the change this am in CM...I would put bets that I will ovulate on Thursday or Friday. I am getting good at this...just wish my body would go along with me!!! :)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Okay girlies,
> 
> positive OPK! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you help me with this question here:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/409173-positive-opk-do-bd.html
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> WOOOHOOOO :happydance:
> 
> If you just got the positive, this could be the surge on the way up or down (I've learned how this works quite well over the last 6 months)--my doctor told me that from his research, MOST eggs only live around 10 hours. So I would recommend TRYING to bd today/tonight if you can. IF not, then I would go for it in the am :) Either way, I think you have a great chance!!!!Click to expand...

I don't think hubby could perform tonight. :nope: He's exhausted. Do I still have a chance if I BD tomorrow late morning or something?

:dohh:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Okay girlies,
> 
> positive OPK! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you help me with this question here:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/409173-positive-opk-do-bd.html
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> WOOOHOOOO :happydance:
> 
> If you just got the positive, this could be the surge on the way up or down (I've learned how this works quite well over the last 6 months)--my doctor told me that from his research, MOST eggs only live around 10 hours. So I would recommend TRYING to bd today/tonight if you can. IF not, then I would go for it in the am :) Either way, I think you have a great chance!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think hubby could perform tonight. :nope: He's exhausted. Do I still have a chance if I BD tomorrow late morning or something?
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes, if you can do it tomorrow morning, late morning, early afternoon...that acutally may be the best time. That would likely put you VERY close to when the egg pops! :)


----------



## LaRockera

I love you. :flower:


----------



## CedarWood

I read alot recently about OPK's. 
From what I understand, you should use them twice a day - late morning around 11ish and again in eve round 10 or so. This will help tell what part of the surge you are on. LH surges in the morn - so if get a pos in eve check to see if still there the next day. 
You still may not O for two days - in case it is earlier you have fresh sperm from yesterday so I would wait till 2mor morning. 
:dust:
PS cm is a good way to tell O - once it has changed the day before was prob your O day - so as long as have fert cm you are good. Some people do not need to check (I know you do not like to) but you can tell just by the wetter feeling you get in your fertile phase. I really notice it when walking about:blush:


----------



## LaRockera

Thanks, CedarWood,

I've actually read that LH surges later in the day, and it is not to be used with FMU (first morning urine), unless test states so (like Clearblue Fertility Monitor, which does indicate you should test with FMU). So far my experience has actually verified this. While with FMU the line was fade, it always darkened within the 2-4pm window. So I guess it really depends? :shrug:

Regarding my cm, well, it remains creamy, and I just found a strange yellowish glod (tmi I know :blush:) while showering. I've drank three bloody cartoons of grapefruit juice this last week but it doesn't seem to do the trick for me. Then again I don't scrape. I do feel moist up there, though, and I do see cm on my panties- just not EW. I really need to start drinking more water. Also thinking of trying EPO next cycle if needed. Any of you guys tried it? 

We are using conceive plus though, so hopefully this will make it up. :shrug:

So you reckon late morning would be okay then?

Thanks for the support, girlfriends! :flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

You gotta love that we all discuss our CM...it really is pretty hilarious if you think about it :haha:


----------



## LaRockera

I know!! And it's like, a really casual chat, too! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CedarWood

I think the LH surges in your body in the morn and is detected only later in the day - that is why late morn and eve testing is recomended. If you only test in the morn you may never catch the surge. I like to test it out - to see when it goes away.
You have only seen creamy so far? Yellow - I only get after O but everyone is different.
Globby yellow is supposed to be a good sign of preg - prog mixed with estrogen. 
Ok icky question - you have not seen Ewcm but have you seen watery? Sometimes you only see that on your undies not the stretchy stuff. 
It is pos you are transitioning but either way - yesterdays bd and 2mors if you can should put you in the running. One prob with OPK's (think from the pee on the stick site) is that some people who only test once a day miss O by waiting till the see a pos opk to bd. It is imp to bd leading up to when you think you will O - so I think you are good. :thumbup:

Minniegirl - I agree - not sure I could have this discussion as easily in person:blush:


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> I think the LH surges in your body in the morn and is detected only later in the day - that is why late morn and eve testing is recomended. If you only test in the morn you may never catch the surge. I like to test it out - to see when it goes away.
> You have only seen creamy so far? Yellow - I only get after O but everyone is different.
> Globby yellow is supposed to be a good sign of preg - prog mixed with estrogen.
> Ok icky question - you have not seen Ewcm but have you seen watery? Sometimes you only see that on your undies not the stretchy stuff.
> It is pos you are transitioning but either way - yesterdays bd and 2mors if you can should put you in the running. One prob with OPK's (think from the pee on the stick site) is that some people who only test once a day miss O by waiting till the see a pos opk to bd. It is imp to bd leading up to when you think you will O - so I think you are good. :thumbup:
> 
> Minniegirl - I agree - not sure I could have this discussion as easily in person:blush:

We BDed on cycle day 10, 12 (which was last night), and we'll BD again tomorrow (late) morning, and we're using conceive plus.

Re the OPKs, I've tested quite a few times since cycle day 9, and yesterday I tested three times - morning, early afternoon, and evening. I was too scared to miss the surge, as it happened in June before my wedding. I'll never know whether I had an anovulatory cycle, or whether ovulation was just delayed by stress and travelling. :shrug: Oh well...

This is why I was so excited to see the surge today :happydance:. It was the first time it came up only within seconds, and as minutes passed, it became darker and darker, until finally you couldn't really tell it from the test line. Half of it was even darker than the test line, the rest was equally dark. I've never seen such dark a line on my OPKs, so please forgive me for being so silly :blush:.

I'm generally most down there. I've mainly seen watery and creamy cm. Not sure if I've seen ew. Not sure how much ew should stretch anyway. We've been BDing these last few days also, and so it may be love juice or semen or a mix of things. There's a mixture of stuff down there when I wipe (sorry if this is gross :blush::haha:). And I wash myself every day, so usually when I wake up it's all dry, and then I observe bits of cm on my panties during the day.

You know, I've been thinking. All this time, we were always BDing during the evening/ night. We were doing it on CDs 12,14 and sometimes 16. It was clearly the wrong way. If I indeed ovulate on CD 14, then perhaps evening is too late to BD. 

I think we might just have to change our routine a litte. BDing in the evening of CDs 10 and 12, but in the morning of the 14? :shrug:

Thanks for putting up with me.:blush:


----------



## MinneGirl

There is one girl on here who got her BFP in cycle #23, she had a whole host of fertility issues and her DH had extremely low sperm count. They had given up and only bd'd 4 days before O, and she got preggo. Just goes to show we can't plan it perfect.


----------



## LaRockera

Amazing, isn't it? Makes you realise how you can't really tame or question nature.

That said, my godfather the urologist told me that nowadays a lot of couples are taken advantage of by fertility clinics, that convince them the only way they can ever have children is through IUI or IVF. It only takes one little bugger to squeeze in there, though. It may take longer for some than others, but one needs to have faith and never give up.

:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

If you tested 3 times yesterday then you probably surged this morn:thumbup:

I used to have a clockwork O (14) on a 29 day cycle and once got preg with bding the eve of cycle day 11 and the morn of 13. 
I think every other day from about cycle day 10/ 11 is a good plan to keep the :spermy:ies fresh. 

Guys were we closer in our cycles before?:shrug: I think my travel moved my cycle further ahead. 
I hope I O next Friday - hoping so. Sometimes travel delays AF but O comes right on time - if so I may miss my window - so far still on period so cannot evaluate anything.

:dust:
LR and minnie

Babydreamer/Sequeena - where are you?

CW


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi girls, Ive been hiding.. waiting for the witch to arrive....

I had an email this morning from a girl that bought one of my puppies saying that her partner might have emailed me (he hasnt) asking if I would take Ben back..she asked if I could wait a week before letting him know so she could sort stuff out..I have no idea what happened but Im bit worried, I would LOVE to take him back, he was my favourite:kiss:, but I really dont want to have to refund them, I made $1000 for him.


----------



## sequeena

I am about don't worry, just very busy at the mo (very annoying!! Just want to put my feet up and chat to you lot!).

OH and I had :sex: 2 days ago. We plan to just go with it. We want to dtd every other day but if we don't then I'm not going to worry. This month is just a relaxing month :)

Hope you girls are ok! xxx


----------



## sequeena

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Hi girls, Ive been hiding.. waiting for the witch to arrive....
> 
> I had an email this morning from a girl that bought one of my puppies saying that her partner might have emailed me (he hasnt) asking if I would take Ben back..she asked if I could wait a week before letting him know so she could sort stuff out..I have no idea what happened but Im bit worried, I would LOVE to take him back, he was my favourite:kiss:, but I really dont want to have to refund them, I made $1000 for him.

What breed is he hun? :hugs:

I was just going to say 1 grand bloody nora :wacko: and then I realised that's about £500 :haha:


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> If you tested 3 times yesterday then you probably surged this morn:thumbup:
> 
> I used to have a clockwork O (14) on a 29 day cycle and once got preg with bding the eve of cycle day 11 and the morn of 13.
> I think every other day from about cycle day 10/ 11 is a good plan to keep the :spermy:ies fresh.
> 
> Guys were we closer in our cycles before?:shrug: I think my travel moved my cycle further ahead.
> I hope I O next Friday - hoping so. Sometimes travel delays AF but O comes right on time - if so I may miss my window - so far still on period so cannot evaluate anything.
> 
> :dust:
> LR and minnie
> 
> Babydreamer/Sequeena - where are you?
> 
> CW

I think August messed up our cycles a bit. :haha: The witch paid MinneGirl a nasty early visit but was two days late for our appointment, so our cycles are now closer. Summer does that, I'm hearing. What cycle day are you, CW?

If I'm not preggers this month, I'll try cd 11, 13 and beg DH for a 14 shag as well :haha: next cycle. I've figured timing is more important than quantity, so I'll try to time :sex: according to my ov, and I think three times during that week will do the trick.

I've also been feeling quite moist the last hour down there, although I haven't checked yet.

On a separate level, I had to do a bit of housework, as this is our last visit to our holiday house and I need to 'close' it properly. So cleaning, defrosting,taking furniture in, all that lovely stuff need to be done by tomorrow. I've done quite a lot this evening though, as I want to be fresh and energetic in the morning. :haha:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

sequeena said:


> BabyDreamer82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, Ive been hiding.. waiting for the witch to arrive....
> 
> I had an email this morning from a girl that bought one of my puppies saying that her partner might have emailed me (he hasnt) asking if I would take Ben back..she asked if I could wait a week before letting him know so she could sort stuff out..I have no idea what happened but Im bit worried, I would LOVE to take him back, he was my favourite:kiss:, but I really dont want to have to refund them, I made $1000 for him.
> 
> What breed is he hun? :hugs:
> 
> I was just going to say 1 grand bloody nora :wacko: and then I realised that's about £500 :haha:Click to expand...

He's a schnoodle, he was the funniest pup, always happy & bouncing around like a lamb. oooh I want him!


----------



## MinneGirl

Maybe it is fate and you are supposed to have him? :)


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girlies!

Yawn - am like a teenager - can't sleep at night and tired in the morning.
Weather here is lovely fall weather - perfect. My favourite time of year.

Seqeena - heyO:)

Babydreamer - aww maybe he is your pup:flower:

LR - hope something is cooking for you! Agree quantity is not the main thing timing is. 
As for my cycle day - who knows:shrug: Began spotting on Sunday but AF did not come properly till Saturday... I hope my cycle runs from Sat - so I will have a chance this cycle. DP had to travel....:dohh:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I got another email saying not to worry, they are working it out. Trouble in paradise maybe?:wacko:

Well girls, I will NOT be 6months preggo when I get married. AF arrived today :dohh: 
So, I am taking a break. Ive had enough of it being constantly on my mind, its been an exhausting 8 months & I feel like Ive missed out on most of the year. So we are no longer 'actively trying'. Instead Im going to stop peeing on everything, stop prodding my boobs & checking them out in the mirror to see if there are any blue veins. Im not going to check my saliva(not that it was helful at all), I will no longer play with my CM:blush:, Im going to try not to count the days (this WILL be hard) till Ov or AF.
All that I AM going to do is take a prenatal & :sex: if & when I feel like it.


----------



## MinneGirl

BabyDreamer82 said:


> I got another email saying not to worry, they are working it out. Trouble in paradise maybe?:wacko:
> 
> Well girls, I will NOT be 6months preggo when I get married. AF arrived today :dohh:
> So, I am taking a break. Ive had enough of it being constantly on my mind, its been an exhausting 8 months & I feel like Ive missed out on most of the year. So we are no longer 'actively trying'. Instead Im going to stop peeing on everything, stop prodding my boobs & checking them out in the mirror to see if there are any blue veins. Im not going to check my saliva(not that it was helful at all), I will no longer play with my CM:blush:, Im going to try not to count the days (this WILL be hard) till Ov or AF.
> All that I AM going to do is take a prenatal & :sex: if & when I feel like it.


Does that mean we won't be hearing from you anymore? :cry: I understand where you are coming from. The whole process is quite emotionally taxing. I am on month 7, and understand your frustrations completely. We are all here for you though, anytime :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi gals,

Well, I'm 30--it is official! I feel kind of old, I have to admit. :shrug: We have a great dinner planned tonight with 10 other people at this great new restaurant here. I plan to get a glass of champagne and a fabulous meal :) DH said he got me something really special, so I can't wait to open it. I love presents :haha:

Had a party in the bedroom last night. CM seems to be back to nothing special, so who knows. We'll just keep bd'ing for another week. I'm drinking water like a madwoman today :winkwink:

Love that I won't be in the 2ww alone this month! LaRockera, we can symptom spot like crazy together :dohh: Speaking of, did you manage another deed with DH? 

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Happy Birthday Minne!!!:cake: Hope you have a SUPER fantastic day!!:hugs:

I will still come on here - I gotta see how you guys are doing! :hugs:
Im just not gonna come on as much & read all about symptoms or Ill never be able to stop symptom spotting!!


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys. :flower:

Phew, what a day! We had to do so much today!

Well, first and foremost, the BDing thing. :blush: I noticed a bit of ewcm last night before going to bed. I woke up dry but I always wake up dry after having washed myself the previous night. So we BDed this morning around midday. Now here's the funny thing. Sometimes, because I'm a bit too moist down there, hubby loses the 'feel', gets knocked out :haha: and has to kind of keep on a bit by himself before entering me the last minute. We did that today, and he...well... kinda missed the target that crucial last second :haha:, and half his :spermy:s escaped. And then he saw I was disappointed, and he tried his so very best for my sake, and we did again, and this time nothing escaped. So we sent one and a half battalions in there :haha:. We'll see how it goes.

I do experience some cramping for the last hour, but I'm dried up I think. Whoever knows what's happening in there. :shrug:

Also, well, we had to do loads of housework. This was our last visit to our holiday place, and I had to lick it clean and leave it perfect for next year- my mum has a bad back and I don't want her going back there to exhaust herself. :dohh:

We had a great Greek meal of fried fish and zucchinis at a tavern overlooking a beautiful clear blue sea (not fertility monitor :haha: - this is seriously silly :rofl:) and then headed back to the city. I just had a nice bath and I'm now fresh and clean :mrgreen:.

MinneGirl - indeed, we're also cycle buddies now, and I'm loving it! Let's just support each other in the hormonal typhoon of the 2WW :drunk:. I'm keeping my fx for you- I have strong suspicions this is it for you. Let's wait and see.

Babydreamer - taking a break is a good idea. Like you say, it ends up dominating our lives. I mean, how healthy can it be? Thinking about cm constantly throughout the day? :dohh:

CW - So this is AF for sure then? I forgot what cycle day are you, can you remind me?

Sequeena - well, hi. :wave:

MWA :kiss:


----------



## LaRockera

Oh! And I forgot! :dohh:

https://img110.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/09/08/a4464314b6fa2decb3b63f4897fb2fd4.gif

:cake::serenade::bunny:


----------



## sequeena

https://i-love-disney.com/disney-gallery/albums/new-extras/birthday/Happy-Birthday-Marie.gif

I hope you're having a lovely day Minnegirl!! 

I think I OV'd yesterday ladies... had some cramping pain on the left side of my abdomen (which makes sense as last month I know it was from my right side) and got a load of white cm going on.

Me and OH have only managed to BD once 3 days ago though... so hope we've caught it!


----------



## CedarWood

:cake: _Happy Birthday Minnie Girl!_

The bedroom is a good place for a party:thumbup:

Seqeena - you are in with a chance:dust:

LR - sounds like you covered your bases:thumbup:
Will not know my cycle till I O. I have a few days of EWCM leading up to O so will know when to begin my opk's. I began spotting on Sunday - which would put me at the right point for AF if my schedule stayed the same before travel. I did not get red bleeding till Saturday - almost a week later - so no idea of my cycle day:shrug: I am hoping O holds off till at least next Friday. 

Babydreamer - sometimes a break is needed:hugs: Hope your puppy does ok.

Oh hey everyone - just read that high doses of B vits helps to stave off dementia! The study participants were on 3 high doses per day but just another reason for us to feel good about taking B-6 or B-complex!

CW


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> :cake: _Happy Birthday Minnie Girl!_
> 
> The bedroom is a good place for a party:thumbup:

Sooo true! :haha:




CedarWood said:


> Oh hey everyone - just read that high doses of B vits helps to stave off dementia! The study participants were on 3 high doses per day but just another reason for us to feel good about taking B-6 or B-complex!

That's very interesting, actually. I'll let hubby know as well.

Well, I'm all dried up now, so I guess I ovulated at some point yesterday. I hope we were good on timing. :shrug: I didn't lose much of those spermies either, had a minimum of cm/sement/whatever coming down throughout the day. I did experience some cramping in the evening, but my mucus dried earlier I think.

Sequeena - for sure you're in, hon. Fx for you.

So today I keep telling myself not to think about that all the time, and I end up thinking about that all the time. I really need to find a way to forget about the 2WW thing. :dohh:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day. :flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Gals,
Thanks so much for the birthday wishes! It was a fantastic day. Friends brought me flowers and cupcakes to work yesterday--then hubby arranged a limo to pick us up, and then go get a bunch of our friends...drove around had some bubbly,then got dropped off for a great dinner. Had too much to drink though. Oh well, you only turn 30 once :)

Hope to get some action in tonight. :thumbup:

xoxo


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls:flower:

LR - isn't it great that we can know when we ovulated:dust:if we couldn't tell we wouldn't be able to obsess in the TWW because we wouldn't know when it was:kiss: I love being able to obsess and hopefully in one week I will join you:thumbup:

Minnie - ooooh - I love cupcakes! Sounds like you had a fab b-day:coolio:

Just curious anyone taking extra sups besides prenatals?

CW


----------



## MinneGirl

I am taking EPO until O..so until today I guess :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

I took EPO until O for a few months - supposed to be good for hormonal balance and ewcm:thumbup:
Did you notice a difference in your ewcm while on it?

I have some left but stopped since began the dhea - not supposed to take while on that.


----------



## MinneGirl

I have noticed a bit of a difference. I figure it can't hurt. Next month if need be, I will be more diligent about taking it every day. Other than that, I don't take anything (besides a prenatal of course). 

I have my fertility appointment tomorrow am. I am super excited! :happydance: I just want to get the ball rolling. Since I will likely O tomorrow (interesting timing, eh?) I wonder if he will try to do a scan to see the follies, etc. No clue what to expect..may just be a long chat or something. I'll for sure let you girls know everything :)

I feel HUNGOVER and not in the mood for lovin'. However, I got my :) today so its GAME time for Minne. I need to rally big time. Going to try for tonight and again tomorrow night. I also plan to jam a softcup up there after...I think I got the hang of them now :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

G'd luck on the bding and the appt:dust:!

KUP:kiss:


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys :wave:

MinneGirl, GOOD LUCK HONEY! It will all be fine! Just keep us posted!:hugs:

I too was thinking of starting taking EPO because I don't always see enough/any ewcm on my panties or loo paper. I've heard it may delay ovulation though, so not sure what I'll do yet.

Or so I think.

Here's what's happening today. I have been experiencing AF-like cramps on-off this afternoon. I saw watery/lotiony yellowish cm in my panties, and now that I went to wash myself, there was this... transparent stretchy stuff coming out of me. When I managed to get some and stretch it between my fingers it snapped though.

I went and put some conceive plus between my fingers in case that was it, but it didn't stretch at all. So I'm guessing that was indeed ewcm, and I ovulated today? :shrug: That was 48 plus hours since my pos OPK though. What do you guys think? :shrug:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

GOOD LUCK MINNE :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yep, the transparent stretchy stuff is indeed ewcm. I would guess you will O today...just my guess though. If you feel up to hon, I would jump DH :) If not, you are probably still okay in terms of timing. If it was me, I would try to get one last session in, just to be safe.


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Yep, the transparent stretchy stuff is indeed ewcm. I would guess you will O today...just my guess though. If you feel up to hon, I would jump DH :) If not, you are probably still okay in terms of timing. If it was me, I would try to get one last session in, just to be safe.

Indeed. Only problem is... we're now in a two-bed house with my folks! :dohh:
At least we sent that battalion in there yesterday morning. Good news is I have the cm and perhaps some of those spermies will survive. I sure do hope so.

I need to figure out why I got that pos OPK two days ago though. Next month I'll be testing for more days.

:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Haha, well yes, I suppose the battalion from yesterday should be marching right along then :) Did you keep testing with the opk's? I am a nut and test until they go negative. I like to know what is going on in there :dohh:


----------



## LaRockera

I didn't you see. I read on the peeonastick site that you don't have to keep testing after seeing a pos OPK. I'll keep testing the following month until the line goes back to faint.

One interesting, brilliant discovery I made this time though is that hubby is indeed perfectly able to function whenever necessary, and I'm going to make the most of it.:finger: I told him anyway, and although he gulped, there's no escape for him now. :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

Hmmm LR.... I am like minnie - I like to test out the opk's...
I have heard you can gear up to O and not but your body produces an LH surge and then you gear up again - same thing another surge and fert cm.
It is possible (not to confuse matters) that you are seeing transitional cm - transitioning from EWCM to the creamy prog heavy kind. This happens when you still have enough estrogen afer O to make the stetchy bit but it is a harder snapier kind of stretchy than the wet fert stretchy you had with O. That may be what you have now. Is is wetish or hard/snappy stretchy?

Hehe Re your dh's duties now:dishes: My Dp loves those duties and if not working will preform...I don't tell him it is a duty though - so he never knows(wink wink). And after all this time I am glad of that - I think he would have tired of it by now if he knew when it was a fertile time and when not. The secret to that is to pounce on him alot!


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> Hmmm LR.... I am like minnie - I like to test out the opk's...
> I have heard you can gear up to O and not but your body produces an LH surge and then you gear up again - same thing another surge and fert cm.
> It is possible (not to confuse matters) that you are seeing transitional cm - transitioning from EWCM to the creamy prog heavy kind. This happens when you still have enough estrogen afer O to make the stetchy bit but it is a harder snapier kind of stretchy than the wet fert stretchy you had with O. That may be what you have now. Is is wetish or hard/snappy stretchy?

Okay, warning, TMI.

It just came out while I was washing myself down there. I touched it and tried to well (apologies!) 'pull it out' but it was hard to. When I managed to get some on my hands, along with the soap and water, it did stretch but then snapped. I'd say it was like an enormous glod. I don't know, like gelatine or something. :haha: Thick and full.



CedarWood said:


> Hehe Re your dh's duties now:dishes: My Dp loves those duties and if not working will preform...I don't tell him it is a duty though - so he never knows(wink wink). And after all this time I am glad of that - I think he would have tired of it by now if he knew when it was a fertile time and when not. The secret to that is to pounce on him alot!

Oh don't get me wrong, mine loves it too. Sometimes he's complaining that he's knocked out, lol, but then he's always 'excellent, that was so stress-relieving' and such. :haha: You just have to distract him from his laptop from time to time. :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

_Okay, warning, TMI.

It just came out while I was washing myself down there. I touched it and tried to well (apologies!) 'pull it out' but it was hard to. When I managed to get some on my hands, along with the soap and water, it did stretch but then snapped. I'd say it was like an enormous glod. I don't know, like gelatine or something. Thick and full._

Think you already O'd and that is trans cm:thumbup:

Must get to sleep - sooo awake - slept late as did not have to get up early today - and was doing so good geting on a normal sched....

AF still draging on..
On the bright side it looks like International burn a Koran day has been abandoned. Was just debating the issue on the WAPO forums... 
That and listening to old country music songs, half listening to Judge John Deed and making corn bread... What I should have been doing was zonking myself out with something and going to sleep...:nope:


----------



## MinneGirl

YUM, I love cornbread. Do you have a good recipe? I made it once and it was dry.


----------



## MinneGirl

So if you girls need a good laugh, get this:

So we just did the deed--and afterwards, I got my softcup ready to go, put it in...couldn't get it lodged in there...thought I did...laid there for a bit and then finally stood up...my vi-j-j then started HISSING, like making this awful noise and spermies started to leak out and my DH looked over at me like "what on Gods green earth is going on over there?" :rofl::rofl::rofl: So I guess I lost most of the swimmers! Oh well, it was hysterical. We will try to get another session in as tomorrow is O day :)

Too funny not to share.


----------



## LaRockera

CW, thanks so much for staying up late to examine my case. :haha: I still had a bit of transparent cm on my panties this morning, although I never quite dry up until AF so not much to tell from there.

MinneGirl - How long does it take the spermies to get up there? I wouldn't worry too much. Chances are you lost semen and the weak ones. :haha: The others would have been on their way up there anyhow. Good that you'll cover your bases today anyway. And please let us know how the scan went. :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Gals!

I just returned from the Dr. Nothing earth shattering to share. We spoke for a while about all the usual basic stuff with me, and then developed a "plan of attack" so to speak. Next month (if I need to) I will go in for CD3 & CD21 bloods to check for hormone levels, ovulation, etc. I will also do the clomid challenge test to check my ovarian reserve, etc. I am also going to have a baseline ultrasound done on CD3 as well to check my uterine lining, uterus shape, etc. Then on CD8 ish, I am going to have an HSG, where they shoot dye into your lady parts to ensure your tubes are open/clear. Hubs is going to have his SA shortly and then after all of that--we will have a pretty good picture of what is going on. Maybe all will be clear and we will just "flip the coin" for a bit longer as the Dr said. These were his exact words:

"Trying to concieve is like flipping a coin. For healthy couples, meaning both male and female are working properly, it typically can take 1-12 cycles to get pregnant. The couples who get pregnant the first month are no more fertile than the coulples who concieve in the 12th or 14th month, they are just luckier. You have roughly a 20% chance each cycle if everything goes perfect, and an 80% chance of not getting pregnant. Those odds are not great, which is why it can take 18 months for perfectly healthy couples."

Pretty reassuring, huh? We just need to keep after it ladies. We will all get those BFP's!!!!!!!! I just know it. I tested and got a negative on the OPK today, so I know I will likely ovulate at some point today--so will try to jump DH when I arrive home this evening :haha: Sadly, last night after our session, which we were both SO not in the mood for, he goes "deposit made" and we both started laughing. Oh well, I'm just thrilled that even when hungover and tired he doesn't question the fact that it needs to happen :) He is a good man.

Sorry for the novel, but had to share with you girls!!


----------



## LaRockera

Right. I posted my pm to MinneGirl here, and almost sent her my response to the thread. You gotta love me. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

MinneGirl hon, I'm so glad your appointment went well! It is indeed like the flip of a coin. That's why the say 90% of all couples will conceive within 18 months. And that's why it's true that each cycle brings us closer to our so badly wanted :bfp: 

Not much to report here. Was just with some friends who were smoking like chimneys, I've inhaled a fair amount of smoke for one day. :dohh: I was a smoker for eight years or so, then quit for good three and a half years ago, and I can't stand passive smoking at all. I'm thinking how selfish I must have been, forcing other people to inhale my disgusting smoke! Ugh!

How's everybody else then? :flower:


----------



## sequeena

Keeping the faith here!

Stomach pains today, don't think it's O so no idea what's happening there.

Quite peeved though as court has been pushed back to November 29th instead of September 29th :growlmad:


----------



## MinneGirl

Sequeena, looks like you will be O'ing soon? Do you use OPK's or check CM?

We got one more good session in today, so I feel good that we did all we could this month :) I always feel a little relieved when it is over and I can relax..and just BD when we feel like it and are in the mood. 

LaRockera, you and me girl...2WW :haha: When are we testing? Or maybe we shouldn't. 

Had a fabulous meal tonight with DH, a tuna nocoise salad, YUM! My healthkick seems to be paying off. I feel much healthier. Tomorrow, I am heading out for a run. So happy the weekend is here :happydance:

xoxo


----------



## LaRockera

Sequeena - nuts! How can they be asking you to wait for another two months? Easier said than done, but do your very best to think about something else. Like your future 
pumpkin. :haha: Who's probably just around the corner. :winkwink:

MinneGirl - ooh, I think I'm 3dpo now? :shrug: Doing my very best not to symptom spot- it's too early anyway. But it's dominating my thoughts, most definitely. :dohh:

Hey,you know, I was to a friend's house for coffee. She has the cutest two-and-a-half-year-old, and she was telling me how they've been trying for a second. She also said that in her first pregnancy, the first symptom she noticed really was AF being three days late. So I'm thinking. Yes, we've been reading all those 'symptoms' pregnant ladies report for the early days of their pregnancy, but we really don't know they're really symptoms. Apart from the cm thing really, but not all women get that either.

Hope you're all rocking n' rolling today!:flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

LaRockera said:


> Sequeena - nuts! How can they be asking you to wait for another two months? Easier said than done, but do your very best to think about something else. Like your future
> pumpkin. :haha: Who's probably just around the corner. :winkwink:
> 
> MinneGirl - ooh, I think I'm 3dpo now? :shrug: Doing my very best not to symptom spot- it's too early anyway. But it's dominating my thoughts, most definitely. :dohh:
> 
> Hey,you know, I was to a friend's house for coffee. She has the cutest two-and-a-half-year-old, and she was telling me how they've been trying for a second. She also said that in her first pregnancy, the first symptom she noticed really was AF being three days late. So I'm thinking. Yes, we've been reading all those 'symptoms' pregnant ladies report for the early days of their pregnancy, but we really don't know they're really symptoms. Apart from the cm thing really, but not all women get that either.
> 
> Hope you're all rocking n' rolling today!:flower:

I think Ive had every PG symptom over the last 8 months, stupid body:growlmad: it will be interesting to see what - if anything- is actually different the cycle I do get PG.

Im still trying to not let myself come into this thread, but there were some conversations at my parents I wanted to share with you all.
So seeing Im engaged my family thinks its great to talk about me starting to try for babies soon after I get married -if only they knew!:nope:
So there was one really uncomfortable conversation with my Dad teasing me that maybe Im 'barren' seeing I haven't got knocked up yet - I wanted to cry - he was just joking, but ..it sucked!

Anyway my nephew is 9 months old & my SIL was saying my soon to be BIL & his wife(they married in Jan) will start trying but it may take a while as she has endo & we started talking about my Uncle & his wife who are not a lot older than me(big age gap between him & my Dad)
So they took 5 years to get pg with Maya, they tried IVF & stuff that didn't work & then they heard about friends of these who got pg after getting a disc in their back fixed, so Dana went to somebody (not sure if chiro or physio or what) & got her back checked & yes this disc was 'out' - she was pregnant 6 weeks later!!


----------



## LaRockera

BabyDreamer82 said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Sequeena - nuts! How can they be asking you to wait for another two months? Easier said than done, but do your very best to think about something else. Like your future
> pumpkin. :haha: Who's probably just around the corner. :winkwink:
> 
> MinneGirl - ooh, I think I'm 3dpo now? :shrug: Doing my very best not to symptom spot- it's too early anyway. But it's dominating my thoughts, most definitely. :dohh:
> 
> Hey,you know, I was to a friend's house for coffee. She has the cutest two-and-a-half-year-old, and she was telling me how they've been trying for a second. She also said that in her first pregnancy, the first symptom she noticed really was AF being three days late. So I'm thinking. Yes, we've been reading all those 'symptoms' pregnant ladies report for the early days of their pregnancy, but we really don't know they're really symptoms. Apart from the cm thing really, but not all women get that either.
> 
> Hope you're all rocking n' rolling today!:flower:
> 
> I think Ive had every PG symptom over the last 8 months, stupid body:growlmad: it will be interesting to see what - if anything- is actually different the cycle I do get PG.
> 
> Im still trying to not let myself come into this thread, but there were some conversations at my parents I wanted to share with you all.
> So seeing Im engaged my family thinks its great to talk about me starting to try for babies soon after I get married -if only they knew!:nope:
> So there was one really uncomfortable conversation with my Dad teasing me that maybe Im 'barren' seeing I haven't got knocked up yet - I wanted to cry - he was just joking, but ..it sucked!
> 
> Anyway my nephew is 9 months old & my SIL was saying my soon to be BIL & his wife(they married in Jan) will start trying but it may take a while as she has endo & we started talking about my Uncle & his wife who are not a lot older than me(big age gap between him & my Dad)
> So they took 5 years to get pg with Maya, they tried IVF & stuff that didn't work & then they heard about friends of these who got pg after getting a disc in their back fixed, so Dana went to somebody (not sure if chiro or physio or what) & got her back checked & yes this disc was 'out' - she was pregnant 6 weeks later!!Click to expand...

If he only knew, yes. Sometimes our tongues function faster than our brains, don't they? So then I presume none of your parents know? Just tell them first things first and that they'll have their grandchildren eventually, but by 'joking' like this they put extra stress on you.

It's funny how people related baby-making to engagements and marriages. My DH had been together for six years, but it's only after we got married that everyone decided to start telling us that 'the only thing missing now is a baby'. My parents know, but it's just the two of them, and they both advised I said nothing to nobody. Not even my in-laws know. Good thing is, I keep using my PhD as an excuse, and most people seem to accept it. Which gets them off my case anyway.

All that said Babydreamer, before you think of the worst, bear in mind that it can take as long as 18 months for a healthy couple to conceive. Like that doctor told MinneGirl, it's really like the flip of a coin. I can truly understand how cycle after cycle all these nasty BFNs get you agitated, but do remember that each cycle brings you closer. 

And if you are really worried, why don't your DF arranges an SA? Did you know that 85% of male population has that vericocele problem, and it's fixable with an one-day operation? But if that stresses you out too much, then just keep doing your thing, hon. This may not be much of a consolation, but at 8 months, you're almost halfway there. 

Keep the faith hon, and don't get disheartened. It's not easy, I know, but like I said, every cycle brings you closer. I've been thinking, I'm a newlywed. I've got things in some order, and should enjoy life as much as I can. Think of your engagement. Think of your wedding planning. You'll probably be pregnant close enough to your wedding, and people will be saying, oh your so lucky to have fallen pregnant that soon. :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

I've done nothing this month just chilling and going with it. I know I ovulated earlier though as I'm one of those who always get a cramping pain in my side (either side, depends on what ovary is releasing the egg) when it happens. So instead of being 1dpo I'm 4/5dpo

I was hoping court and everything else would be done by Christmas so I could move on with my life - fat chance of that!!!


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> I've done nothing this month just chilling and going with it. I know I ovulated earlier though as I'm one of those who always get a cramping pain in my side (either side, depends on what ovary is releasing the egg) when it happens. So instead of being 1dpo I'm 4/5dpo
> 
> I was hoping court and everything else would be done by Christmas so I could move on with my life - fat chance of that!!!

There's not much I can say to you that's not going to sound ignorantly patronising or just plain stupid, so all I do hope for you hon is that you get your :bfp: before the trial, so that you have something truly worthwhile to dedicate your energy and time to. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I've done nothing this month just chilling and going with it. I know I ovulated earlier though as I'm one of those who always get a cramping pain in my side (either side, depends on what ovary is releasing the egg) when it happens. So instead of being 1dpo I'm 4/5dpo
> 
> I was hoping court and everything else would be done by Christmas so I could move on with my life - fat chance of that!!!
> 
> There's not much I can say to you that's not going to sound ignorantly patronising or just plain stupid, so all I do hope for you hon is that you get your :bfp: before the trial, so that you have something truly worthwhile to dedicate your energy and time to. :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope I get my :bfp: before then too. This may seem a little ignorant too but it would mean I would definitely need special measures. I don't want to go in the court room :nope:


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I've done nothing this month just chilling and going with it. I know I ovulated earlier though as I'm one of those who always get a cramping pain in my side (either side, depends on what ovary is releasing the egg) when it happens. So instead of being 1dpo I'm 4/5dpo
> 
> I was hoping court and everything else would be done by Christmas so I could move on with my life - fat chance of that!!!
> 
> There's not much I can say to you that's not going to sound ignorantly patronising or just plain stupid, so all I do hope for you hon is that you get your :bfp: before the trial, so that you have something truly worthwhile to dedicate your energy and time to. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I get my :bfp: before then too. This may seem a little ignorant too but it would mean I would definitely need special measures. I don't want to go in the court room :nope:Click to expand...

We're keeping our fingers crossed for you, babe. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi gals!

Sequeena, I really hope you get your BFP soon--you truly deserve happiness in your life :hugs:

I'm 1 dpo :haha: SUCH a boring time! But I always feel really excited at this point, imagining what *could* be happening in there...maybe a little Minne cooking :thumbup:

I intended on getting so much done today, including going for a run and cleaning and instead, ate some fatty food and watched too much football. Luckily, I just drank lemonde and told everyone it was due to my overconsumption on my bday, which wasn't a total lie :)

Oh well, hopefully a more productive day tomorrow.

I'm off to finish the night with my book- The girl with the dragon tattoo, which I quite enjoy.


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls:flower:

Minnie - I love the two week wait - when I know I have got some good bding in:thumbup: Glad you had a good appt and have got the ball rolling.

AF corn bread - can't help as used a packaged gluten free mix:blush: Corn meal should be naturally gluten free but you need to check labels as there is the risk of cross contamination during processing. I try to buy lots of flours and mixes while in the US or UK as here I cannot be sure (they do not have labeling for gluten free - only on some foreign made packaged pastas and such - not flours). 
Some of the best corn bread I ever had, that was really moist had pieces of fresh corn baked in. 

I read 'The girl with the Dragon Tatoo' then 'The Girl who Played with Fire' and then half of the 'Girl who Kicked the Hornets Nest' but could not get in to the last one - only read about half way then checked the ending and stopped. You know how sometimes you have a book but just can't plow through it - you carry it with you and try to get further but it is just not working. The first two were good - this last one was just a bit too much.

Sequeena :dust:

Baby dreamer - wow about the disc in the back.... Wonder how that was related? :shrug:

LR - hey:howdy:

AFM just waiting it out till I can start bding and obsessing!:kiss: CW


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Cedar - yea I thought it was really interesting, I did some googling & read stuff about chiropractors for fertility & something about nerves in your back that can lead to infertility if your back isn't in line proper -maybe that was it. Although sometime my SIL does exaggerate in her stories - so it could be completly wrong :wacko:


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys. :flower:

Nothing much to report here. A bit of mild on-off cramping, and white creamy cm on panties, but I'm only 5DPO, and I'm sure I've had those the previous cycles as well, so nothing noteworthy from my front.

DH and I are off to Athens tomorrow for ten days. Not sure if I'll have internet there, so don't know when I'll be online next. Hopefully soon enough. :winkwink:

Hope you're all well.:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

:hug:LaRockera, you are quite the traveling couple! Have a great time in Athens, I've heard it is beautiful.

Nothing interesting here either--3 dpo, lots of creamy CM and that is it. BORING. So hopeful for all of us to get our much anticipated :bfp: How cool will it be when we are all in 1st tri? :happydance:

Okay, well have a great day girls!


----------



## MinneGirl

Ps....my due date if I concieved would be June, 3rd. Awwww, a Summer :baby::winkwink:


----------



## MinneGirl

This is boring....where are you girls??????!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

4 dpo and nothing going on :haha: 

Just found out my cousin is pregnant--SURPRISE, got pregnant the first month. My mom and dad told us and probably wondered why our reaction was so subdued...like "if we hear about one more person getting pregnant"....even DH is getting annoyed. But my parents have no clue we are trying, so it isn't their fault. I tried to act excited, but really...

I'd love to not have all these tests next month...what a blessing it would be to cancel them :)

:dust: to you all!


----------



## LaRockera

You might not have to actually. Fx :winkwink:

6dpo for me too. Nothing out of the usual. Still loads of creamy white cm but I'm sure this same thing happened last month as well, and then I gradually dried up. So I'm def. not counting on it.

On a different note, I sat next to this girl in the plane today that just wouldn't shut up. :dohh: I had a torturous 45 minutes of constant jabbering, it was a relief to FINALLY land. So we're in Athens now. We just had a delicious fattening dinner, DH is watching football (soccer for the US ladies), I'm fooling around with my laptop, and in a bit I'm going to :sleep: as I feel absolutely exhausted. I woke up early, and the airport was exhaustingly crowded today, and then I had a shower and wrapped myself in my in-laws' soft, wonderful-smelling towels. 

How's everybody else? MinneGirl's right, this thread is getting awfully quiet. Wake up everybody! :haha:

By the way, as you can see, I got internet! :bunny:


----------



## MinneGirl

Seriously...with BabyDreamer taking a break from bnb, and the other gals over in pregnancy land...we are BORING these days! Maybe we need to do some recruiting :shrug: ?

A hot shower and a nice cushy towel sounds amazing. Makes me want to take a bath :)

We are meeting with a builder tonight to discuss the possibility of builiding a home! It is something we really want to do and so we are taking the first step. I can't wait! Oh & I have pilates tonight, which is always fun! Trying to get this a$$ in shape prior to falling preggo :winkwink:


----------



## MinneGirl

Cedar, what cd are you on now?


----------



## sequeena

OH bought satin bedding - worst idea EVER!!

I may aswell just sleep on butter! :rolleyes:

If I ovulated at the right time I'd have a June 3rd baby too :D But think I ovulated earlier (I bloody hope I did otherwise I'm out this month)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Girls how are you all??

I have been checking in every now & then & it has been DAMN quiet on here!!
Well AF is gone :happydance: (i hate her) & I had to stop myself from checking CM today. I think its gonna be harder than I thought - this 'break' stuff. We did DTD last night & seriously, after all that hoohaa for the first 5 cycles with the damn delayed ejaculation - DF has now turned into the 5 minute man!!! :haha: *******!

So most of you are in the 2ww, so do you have any different symptoms yet??
How are you feeling?
Oh a customer bought in some pics of his new grandaughter today, she was simply beautiful, oh I want one like her!!


----------



## sequeena

I am resolutely not symptom spotting this time round but I haven't stopped sneezing for the past few days. I've got a cold coming on I just wish it would hurry up and bugger off!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

oh, it looks like Im not able to put swear words on here,its all starred out, oops....I called DF a bad name!!!! :)


----------



## sequeena

BabyDreamer82 said:


> oh, it looks like Im not able to put swear words on here,its all starred out, oops....I called DF a bad name!!!! :)

Bad girl :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls:munch:

I have a headache and slept for only 5 hrs last night. Am going to take a nap - just poping in after work and eating a bit too much - did not have time for lunch today. 

Minnie - The situation Re my cycle is the same - will not know till after O. :shrug:

Beautiful Indian summer day here or grandmother summer as the Russians call it. The weather has been great this September.:D!

Will try to take some pics this weekend and post them. 

Will try to update later tonight - must lay down for a bit:brush:

CW


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay, finally my girls are all back!

Babydreamer, I love that you got your swear word starred out :rofl::rofl: That is hilarious! I can't believe someone combs these threads...that seems impossible. Well, at least now when you do BD, you can know that there is a *chance* for making a baby since his swimmers are going in :) I can imagine no longer trying is difficult--I don't really know at this point how to turn back. Although I guess I'm full steam ahead at this point--whatever it takes.

How is wedding planning coming?

Cedar, good to hear from you. Sounds like the jetlag is still affecting you. Sorry to hear that. 

Sequeena, I think that silk sheets sound great! Sleeping on butter sounds good to me :haha:

ASF, nothing going on. Felt a little crampy yesterday, but was likely just gas pains from all the fruit I ate yesterday :fool: Hoping my little bean is about to snuggle in for 9 months :winkwink:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I have my FX for you all, I think its only fair that at least one of you get that BFP this month.:thumbup:

Im off to do bridemaid dress searching today, and to see some florists for some quotes. I wish my printer worked so I could take some pics of what I liked in with me.


----------



## MinneGirl

I agree! We are going to be the most boring team ever if we don't get one BFP this month! SOMEONE has to get theirs!!!!!!!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I have book club tonight. One of my book club friends just had a baby, so it will be A LOT of baby talk. Oh well, someday it will be my turn, right? Must be happy for everyone else :thumbup:

Girls, all I find myself doing is daydreaming about what I am going to buy, what the nursery will look like, what the baby will look like....uggh, I just am so desperate it seems. I know I am supposed to be "relaxed" but I just don't know how to.

Feel some major cramping going on. Hope it is implantation :winkwink:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I cant wait to know what our baby would look like!! I always wonder if they would look just like my nephew - being the same gene pool and all?:wacko: We have a room in our house that would be just PERFECT for aa baby room, it has great sun in the morning & is nice & light, close to our room, but not too close... problem is we will probably move in June so wont get to use it :nope:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Do you ever worry about having an ugly baby?


----------



## CedarWood

Ah blah:change:

I am so so - so out of it.

Took what was supposed to be a 45 min nap - when my alarm went off I thought it was the next day morn and went back to sleep - 3 hrs. I thought oh it is thursday I do not need to get up early...

Ok based on cm and such today compred with yesterday - think yesterday was OV. 
Did not get opk's this time.
Last month ov was likely delayed and it looked like it was on Tues last month (was supposed to be fri or sat but travel messed me up)
Period was delayed this month - was hoping based on that would have had O that this month on this coming Friday - but looks like it came on Tues again - due to dp out of town did not bd till tues eve...:nope:
Hmmmm
A small chance - timing good but amount not.
Once is possible but at least twice is preferable for conception purposes...
hmmm will see what cm is like 2mor but think that was it.
Had a late period so still had some af spotting over the weekend and on Mon - so was really a werid month.
Ho hum

BD -Can you take a photo and show us?


----------



## MinneGirl

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Do you ever worry about having an ugly baby?

:rofl::rofl: Yep, the thought has for sure crossed my mind. Some babies are just NOT cute. Oh well, I'll take whatever I'm given :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

A photo of what? My nephew?


----------



## sequeena

No baby is ugly! If there is it's the parents faults :p


----------



## BabyDreamer82

This is my nephew

https://[IMG]https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/BabyDreamer82/Levi.jpg[/IMG]
 



Attached Files:







Levi.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Do you ever worry about having an ugly baby?

Nope - I was a very pretty doll like baby and think a girl would be just like me:kiss:

Have seen a few really unattractive babies but never thought I would have one:blush:


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> A photo of what? My nephew?

Sorry - am dozey - you said something about bridesmaid dresses and flowers but you did not have a working printer.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Ahh, no I havent saved them yet, I keep going to look at them the hard way.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Sometimes I see ugly babies & think 'oh I hope I dont have one like that' - hope that doesnt make me a bad person...


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG, your nephew is darling!

You aren't a bad person..this thought crosses lots of peoples minds.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Poor lil dude has a hernia, hopefully he is going in for an op at the end of the month - its been cancelled twice. He crys & packs tantrums all the time so they are hoping after the op he might settle down, otherwise they just have a naughty boy - which would serve my brother right - he was a naughty kid:haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

HELLLOOOOOO....is anybody out there???????????? :ignore:


----------



## LaRockera

I.Feel.Out.


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> I.Feel.Out.

Ummmm, :saywhat: Girl, you are only 8 dpo...the baby probably hasn't even IMPLANTED yet--you need to turn that frown upside down.

Just for that attitude, your getting this:

:flasher:


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> I.Feel.Out.
> 
> Ummmm, :saywhat: Girl, you are only 8 dpo...the baby probably hasn't even IMPLANTED yet--you need to turn that frown upside down.
> 
> Just for that attitude, your getting this:
> 
> :flasher:Click to expand...

I feel better. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> I.Feel.Out.
> 
> Ummmm, :saywhat: Girl, you are only 8 dpo...the baby probably hasn't even IMPLANTED yet--you need to turn that frown upside down.
> 
> Just for that attitude, your getting this:
> 
> :flasher:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel better. :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

GOOD :hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Okay guys, here it is.

My DH has arranged to meet some of his peers from Uni tomorrow night, and I guess I'd like to know whether I can have a glass of wine or two. Tomorrow I'll be 10dpo.

So I went and bought the most sensitive test I could find.

The thing is, I am expecting a big fat neg as always, so I'm thinking I should better skip the test and go ahead and do whatever I'll do, because I'd rather keep that tiny tiny bit of hope in there until the ugly witch shows up.

Then again, there's this annoying little voice telling me I have to test before drinking, _just in case_.

What do you guys reckon? :shrug:

Here are some of my 'supposed' symptoms this month, all of which can be explained otherwise.

- Constipation (not like me, but then again I've changed environment, and I have been eating a lot of unhelpful stuff lately)
- Mild nausea that goes away with eating (I had that before, remember?)
- White/yellowish cm on panties (although I suppose it will start to change as AF approaches.:shrug: I just can't remember if I had cm that late before my period before, but I'm sure I have it every time, and every time I wonder.:haha:)
-Oh. And my boobs are not sore at all, although they seem kind of bigger, but then again I've put on weight. :haha:
- Backache, but then again I've been lying down lazily reading for two-days almost non-stop.
-Cramping, but this can be explained in a 1234 ways. I've also had that before.

So as you can see these are all the kind of 'symptoms' that make a mickey out of you at the end of the cycle.

Would you test tomorrow, or go out and have a good time with moderate alcohol consumption because you just couldn't stand coming across yet another bfn?

Cheers lovelies. :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

FINALLY!!!!!!!! A POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Go have a glass of wine or two. It isn't going to hurt anything at this point. Even if you do test and get BFN, it could be false negative.

I had a lovely glass of red wine last night with DH. All my friends who are pregnant said "enjoy a good glass of wine in your 2WW"...so I do :)

Just my opinion.:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & Sequeena may be preggo................:)


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Oh & Sequeena may be preggo................:)

Really??

*goes to check.*

ps. so shall I test tomorrow or not?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

well I just read sequeenas post in BFP announcements FX!!!!

LaRockera -its really up to you, if it will ease your mind so you can feel ok about having a drink then test, but if it will really put you in a downer if its negative - then maybe not.
I know Im not normally bothered by the first couple of BFN's, the prob is once I start testing I turn into a poas addict & then I get damn evaps that make me crazy & stressed.

Are you able to test & if it is neg then accept that its probably just too early?


----------



## LaRockera

To be honest with you, I won't really be surprised if it's a BFN. None of the previous BFNs depressed, but there are not nice to look at either. :nope: The thing is I'm now a guest at my in-laws, and if I do decide to go for the test in the morning, I'll have to do it in a hurry as I don't want to be caught :haha:. 

If it's a BFN then it's a BFN. The test is really sensitive, and sure, I'll probably be kiddin' myself for a while longer, but deep down I'll know I'm out. :haha:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I have my fx for you for whenever you test!:hugs: I think your 'symptoms' sound good too.

Well Im battling the 'do I try or not' dilemma at the moment, using those online Ov calculators I should be Oving over ther next few days, I dont know what to do...Its the first month I feel kinda nervous about getting pg.


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi gals...nice to have you around:) I was getting lonely.

Babydreamer, I can imagine the confusion..I think you should BD when you feel like it and it happens, it was meant to be :) 

LaRockera, please update us if you decide to test...but really, it's going to be BFN even if you are preggo..you are only 9 dpo...


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Last night DF asked me if I would move to Aussie... Iknow he wants to but I dont. Of course I would go if he wanted really badly, but it would be so hard being so far away from my family & it would be in the middle of nowhere, Im scared I would get lonely & depressed. 
But at the same time I wouldn't mind going over for a year or something, just to see what its like, to have a bit of adventure rather than being too scared & living in the same area doing the same thing, not seeing the world.
But what if Im pregnant by then, I wouldnt have my family around. And if we decided to go in a few years instead, could I actually do it if I had a young child, taking them away from my family after having them around.


----------



## sequeena

I did the other frer (the first was invalid) and :bfn: Maybe the faint line on the ics were wrong... they're 25miu and the frer is 10miu. It should have picked it up :(


----------



## LaRockera

This morning, at 10dpo, I got another :bfn: rubbed in my face. It was a 10ml test too, so I'm not kidding myself; I'm out yet again.

Sequeena, I'm sorry babe. I'd say try another test, and in any case, do your best not to let your disappointment get the best of you.

Just like I'm doing now.

Babydreamer82, I've been away from my family for seven whole years now. My DH is also Greek, and we have no family in the UK. This is the case for a lot of people, and although it's not easy, never easy (I still get emotional when leaving after seven years), it's not the end of the world either. I talk to them everyday, and I enjoy my UK life everyday as well. It's all about choice and perspective. And both DH and I are confident enough and stubborn and willing to raise our little ones as best as we can there, when the time comes. I'll be pregnant without my mother helping me out, and I'm darn sure I'll make it. So don't let this discourage you.

MinneGirl- KISS.


----------



## sequeena

Well there's pics in my journal if you want a look at this mornings tests hun I automatically discarded it as a :bfn: because I wanted a big fat line. Now I'm not so sure.

Srry about your :bfn: hun don't give up yet xx


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Sequeena, I think I can see something in those last two pics! Oh and your dog is gorgeous!!! (i LOVE dogs, have 3 of our own)

LaRockera, it is still early! your not out until the witch shows!! - you were suppose to remember that!:hugs:
And no it wouldn't be the end of the world going to Oz, Im just a big scaredy cat...they have BIG spiders & snakes too! We just get daddy long-legs & garden worms here & they scare me!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Ive decided Im gonna give it a shot again :thumbup: - I just cant not try... I cant help myself with checking CM, or thinking about the fact that Im prob fertile at the moment. Im feeling bloated & a wee bit moody :flower:
I was hoping we could DTD last night but DF was really tired :dohh: So fx for tonight.
Luckily Im going to be quite busy over the next few weeks, we have our engagement 'do' next weekend & I start my change over as supervisor at work this week so I should be busy with that, hopefully the 2ww will go fast & I wont turn crazy again.


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Gals,

Welcome back BabyDreamer..well, not like you really left, but you are back on the wagon. Maybe with a more relaxed approach, the whole thing will be easier for you. I sure hope so :hugs:

LaRockera, you MAY not be out. REMEMBER, Mrc-C didn't test positive until 13dpo with a good test....

Sequeena, hope this is your month, girl :winkwink:

Nothing going on here..8 dpo and tons of white CM. Pretty normal. Lots of twinges and pangs, but again, probably have this every month. Still really hopeful :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

I love you all.

Babydreamer- don't stress yourself over Australia yet. As far as I can tell from your message, your DH is just talking about it. You'll deal with it if/when you have to. And don't stress yourself over stressing. :haha: Good for you that you're still trying. We're all cheering on you. :thumbup:

MinneGirl- thanks Megababe. I hope two nice symmetrical lines wait for you at the end of the cycle.

I still have tiny droplets of white/yellowish cm on my panties, but I'm trying not to read too much into that. Constipation's gone- in fact I've visited the loo three times this morning after that BFN. :dohh: Hubby's been really supportive with me being disheartened and all- I really appreciate him putting up with me. 

I kinda missed my home and my privacy guys. That feeling was not that intense while I was with my folks (I always miss them!) but now I'm anticipating to go back and organise my phd, my novel, my BDing, everything under my own schedule and roof and plan, you know what I mean?

A big kiss goodnight to all of you. :kiss:


----------



## MinneGirl

So you are happy to be going home or sad? I think you implied that you are happy to go home :) It should be fun to be a newly married couples at home with your own space and time. 

LaRockera, I so hope you are right that two pink lines await me in a few days. I honestly will have a freaking, hysterical attack when I see those lines...whenever that day comes. Maybe the 7th month is a charm :) The thought of doing this for much longer just seems so daunting. I know you all can relate.

Love you girls! Nighty, night!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well Im pretty sure Im ovulating today, super bloated & gassy :blush: and have had quite a bit of cramping, although it feels bit different - not just on sides but all thru uterus area?:shrug:
I had a nice lazy last sunday at work, the girl taking over from me was there so I just bummed around really. So SO pleased I dont have to work Sundays anymore!!:happydance:


LaRockera - Im pretty sure Mrs-C got a BFN at 10dpo that cycle as well... so you are def NOT out yet :flower:

Minne - when are you going to test? are you going to be good & wait til AF is late?

Sequeena - any progress?

Cedar - where are you?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh, DF is REALLY tired again - we have had a NASTY storm so he has been super busy, So Im going to try & charm him with his favourite dinner & brownie & icecream for dessert. Hopefully he will love me lots tonight!!


----------



## LaRockera

Thanks for trying to cheer me up, girls. :thumbup: Unfortunately I really think I'm out. My pre-AF moodiness has already kicked in. Given that stupid neighbours didn't let us sleep last night as well, I'm fuming! :hissy:

You're right MinneGirl, I am happy to be going home. Both DH and I said so between those intervals of furniture-dragging and heavy walking from the floor above our bedroom. :growlmad: To be fair with you we've never felt as comfortable here as we do when we are with my folks. Both my father-in-law and his wife are doing everything they can to pamper us (DH's mother died some fourteen years ago :cry:) but I just can't move around with the same ease and comfy as in my parents' home. 

Now listen to this.

Yesterday morning, shortly after I had that nasty :bfn: shoved into my face, DH's younger (24) cousin paid us a visit. She's a lovely, happy girl, and I know she loves me tons, but she started asking about 'when are we having a baby' and I said to her 'don't stress me out!' in a half-joking manner, and guess what she said! 

'Why? Are you trying and it's not working?'

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Needless to say, I said NO.

And then there was this other girl, a neighbour of my parents. She was bragging about how her gyno told her that her reproductive organs were 'so perfect shaped they could be used in a medical mag' and that she has to be 'very very careful' because her OH had a 'very high sperm count, a lot more than the average man's and if she wasn't careful she could fall pregnant SO easily.'

Well, she's young (23) and she's got a whale of a lot to learn about not blurting out just about everything that comes to mind, but that bragging pissed me off so incredibly much I HAVE to rant to someone about it.

I'm not kiddin' myself. I'm out. My mood is all over the place.

Hopefully any of you ladies will have better luck this cycle than me.


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera - Bitch! That's the type of person who I'd like to punch in the face. Repeatedly. Oh I am not nice at all :haha:

Babydreamer - Promising!! Let's hope it's OV!

Morning ladies. OH is off work now for the next few days (holiday). Had a bit of cramping last night but gone this morning. I've not tested again, trying to stay away from the sticks!


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> LaRockera - Bitch! That's the type of person who I'd like to punch in the face. Repeatedly. Oh I am not nice at all :haha:
> 
> Babydreamer - Promising!! Let's hope it's OV!
> 
> Morning ladies. OH is off work now for the next few days (holiday). Had a bit of cramping last night but gone this morning. I've not tested again, trying to stay away from the sticks!

I hate to rant about her, because she's really a nice girl, but she has no on/off switch when talking. :dohh: She's a know-it-all and jumps in and cuts your sentence before you even have a chance to finish it. Hopefully she'll grow up and learn. :shrug:

Keep us posted on the results. My premenstrual grumpiness is already here, and a few nice big fat spots too. :growlmad: 

MinneGirl, I hope you're doing better than me!

And Babydreamer, I'm just wondering whether there'll be a surprise :bfp: waiting for you at the end of your cycle. :thumbup:

Cedar- How you doin'?


----------



## MinneGirl

Some people just don't get it. Seriously, the next time I get the questions "when are you having a baby?" I may just respond and say "I don't ovulate, so probably never"....even though that isn't true, I suppose it would shut someone up in a hurry. It is astounding to me the lack of tact so many people have when it comes to this subject. So I'm sorry that your cousin pissed you off. We've all been there with those dumb comments--I guess you just have to brush it off. :hugs:

BORING here--no tests available in the house--thank goodness :thumbup: but getting more nervous by the minute. Just want those two damn lines so freaking bad and starting to realize it more than likely won't happen this month. I mean, why should I expect this month to be any different? 

I would expect the b-i-t-c-h to show up on Wed or Thursday, but after last month, I need to prepare myself for as early as Tuesday. Uggh. May have MAJOR meltdown when I see her this month. 

Sorry, PMA is in the toilet at the moment girls.


----------



## LaRockera

MinneGirl said:


> Some people just don't get it. Seriously, the next time I get the questions "when are you having a baby?" I may just respond and say "I don't ovulate, so probably never"....even though that isn't true, I suppose it would shut someone up in a hurry. It is astounding to me the lack of tact so many people have when it comes to this subject. So I'm sorry that your cousin pissed you off. We've all been there with those dumb comments--I guess you just have to brush it off. :hugs:
> 
> BORING here--no tests available in the house--thank goodness :thumbup: but getting more nervous by the minute. Just want those two damn lines so freaking bad and starting to realize it more than likely won't happen this month. I mean, why should I expect this month to be any different?
> 
> I would expect the b-i-t-c-h to show up on Wed or Thursday, but after last month, I need to prepare myself for as early as Tuesday. Uggh. May have MAJOR meltdown when I see her this month.
> 
> Sorry, PMA is in the toilet at the moment girls.


I know how you feel. I know how you feel.

I SO KNOW HOW YOU FEEL.

I really hope you're wrong though, and that FINALLY there'll be a :bfp: waiting for you in a few days. I really really do.

And I keep trying to kick some sense into myself, that one of these months sooner or later I'll get that so badly wanted second line on the test, and this is why it's worth trying for and keeping the PMA up. And I also understood that all those :bfn:s will just make my :bfp: so special!

I got a REALLY bad mood here girls. I'm very erratic, trying to stop myself from throwing tantrums all over. Not very easy being at my in-laws at present, I'd much rather were with my folks, or back in England. Were my real mother-in-law alive, I'd have someone to confide to, but with my FiL's second wife is just not the same :nope:. She's polite and generous and all, but there's a distance.

At least I hope AF shows on time. I'm only 11dpo, I can't imagine how my moodiness will escalate in the next three days! :dohh:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girls,

Sorry for having been away - been feeling a bit blah as per my last post:bike:

Have not been sleeping well - first jet lag and now it seems a colony of mosquitos has taken up residence in the bedroom - have been woken up several times a night for the past few days...:argh:

Have yucky head cold as well:brat: Just do not feel good and it looks like I O'd on Tues or Weds - so only one day of bding in...not much to go on but am in the tww.

LR - heh my family has given up asking me when I will have kids - I think now they think I never will:neutral:.. But yes, some people are a bit insensitive - often without knowing it... Try to have some witty retorts ready like - 'I know what you mean - our doctor wants DH to donate his sperm to science and he says to be careful I am likely to get pregnant being in the bath'!:blush:

Minnie - too early to have doubts!

Sequeena - will check out your journal in a bit - have to get dinner ready.

BD - hmmm Australia is far but not too far. Do you know people who have gone?

CW


----------



## sequeena

Fecking hell another faint :bfp:!!! Do I just say screw it I am pregnant?!

It's annoying but I'm so happy I'm getting a line, albeit a faint one, just wish it would darken.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Good Morning Girls!!!! what a happy bunch on here today !!???:wacko:

I dont know what to say to try & help cheer you up, so I will do like Minne & .....:flasher:

Well Im happy, I got laid last night!:happydance: so if that was Ov yeasterday at least I got a chance, however slim.

Cedar, I think half the people I grew up & went to school live in Aussie - just not in the areas where we would go, the idea is starting to grow on me. Im likely to get excited about the idea over the next few months & then DF will change his mind :wacko: he's good like that.

Minne & LaRockera - please remember your own advice - you are NOT out til she gets you! :hugs:

Sequeena - good idea keeping away from the sticks, they always make me mental. Its gotta be hard trying to hold off.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh Sequeena I just read that last post - DAMN faint lines, are they ic's or decent tests?


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys.

Okay, I'll start with Sequeena because it just dawned on me: why don't you use a clearblue digi?? It just goes 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'. I'm very optimistic it will read 'pregnant' and this will be the end of your troubles- two positives cannot be coincidental!  What brands were you using all this time? Same or different ones? Some tests are just better than others!

Cedar - :hugs: A mosquito kept us up two nights ago. We kept clapping in the air in case we got it, I don't know how we managed to fall asleep at the end. Don't the have those snake/swirling kind of thingies there, the ones you light and let burn? Not very healthy, I'll accept. Perhaps you can spray something? 

Oh, and thanks re the super-sperm issue. :rofl: It made me laugh out loud.
Say, btw, where did you find that 'brat' emoticon? I want one too!

One day of bedding is well enough to get you preggers. You got fine chance there. :winkwink:

Babydreamer, yeah, see this as an adventure, and try not to think about separating from you family. It may not even happen. A baby changes SO much.

MinneGirl - :hugs::kiss::flower:

Right. So I gulped down a cup of milk to calm me down. Hubby's got some Valerian pills so I'm thinking of swallowing one before going to bed. This is most certainly PMS moodiness. :growlmad:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Im bored....


----------



## sequeena

I used 1 IC, 2 frers (superdrug brand) and another frer, clear and simple brand I think.

I would use a cb digi but to be honest they're very expensive and I don't want to use it until I get a nice dark line. Besides, I will freak out if it comes back negative :blush:


----------



## LaRockera

sequeena said:


> I used 1 IC, 2 frers (superdrug brand) and another frer, clear and simple brand I think.
> 
> I would use a cb digi but to be honest they're very expensive and I don't want to use it until I get a nice dark line. Besides, I will freak out if it comes back negative :blush:

Yeah, I see your point. :blush:


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay, I love when you girls are online!! Last week I thought I was chatting with myself all week :)

Thanks for the PMA boost girls. I really needed it. I guess its always around this time I start rationalizing why it probably won't happen---I'm sure it is a defense mechanism so that when she get's me (if she does) I won't feel quite as let down. 

Just went on a five mile walk with DH and our boys (dogs)--it is a beautiful Fall day here...just gorgeous out. Must remember to appreciate every day, no matter what :)

Sequeena....I SO hope this is it for you. Like LaRockera mentioned-how about a digi? 

Hi, Cedar!!! One time is for sure enough--that is all it takes.

Babydreamer, love that you said you got laid :) As always, you make me laugh!!


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I used 1 IC, 2 frers (superdrug brand) and another frer, clear and simple brand I think.
> 
> I would use a cb digi but to be honest they're very expensive and I don't want to use it until I get a nice dark line. Besides, I will freak out if it comes back negative :blush:
> 
> Yeah, I see your point. :blush:Click to expand...

I only have ICs for the next few days anyway. I think OH will kill me if I spend even more on frers :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

Okay, just saw you don't want to use a digi...nevermind.


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> Okay, just saw you don't want to use a digi...nevermind.

We must have posted at the same time :hugs:

Also: 2 days until testing!! YAY!


----------



## MinneGirl

I'm so not testing. I REFUSE. Well, I mean, if I make it to next Thursday...then bring on the FRER. Until then, I'm just praying, praying, praying.............


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & NOTE TO SELF:

Do not go in the Teen Pregnancy forum ever again. :growlmad:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Why???


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> Oh & NOTE TO SELF:
> 
> Do not go in the Teen Pregnancy forum ever again. :growlmad:

I'm going for a nose anyway but whhyyyy?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I will have to nosey later, I need to my arse to work or Im gonna be late - completely side-tracked on here!!


----------



## CedarWood

Hey all,
Just watched Dexter for the 1st time - got the season one dvd set = pretty good:thumbup:

Sequeena - that does not sound like a coincidence!

BD - wow that many??? I thought there was an Aus/NZ rivalry? Is it is depressed area of NZ where you are? There was an NZ girl over here - she said how someimes when she wanted a break from working she could jus go on the dole and hang out at the beach. Maybe it was an exageration a bit... Though for someone from the US - the very idea you could live ok and no work was unimaginable. From pictures NZ looks amazingly beautiful:flower: Oh and you guys came up with flat white coffees - yummm:thumbup: Though we can thank the Aussies for the piccolos as well:thumbup: Another fave:cool: I have a bit of an err love affair with coffee:blush:

LR and Minnie - hang in there guys:dust:

AFM - wow super - super bloated - why?:shrug: Do I have some werid new bowel issue or something going on - not nec preg but something... Have been crazy gassy as well - phew:growlmad:

CW (hmm may have over done it with the emoticons...)


----------



## sequeena

I don't think so either hun, I'm counting my blessings for now until proven otherwise :flower:

I am so gassy right now too :haha: Can't poop though :(


----------



## MinneGirl

Holy crap sequeena...you have a pregnancy tracker up!!!!!!!!!!! You must for sure see a second line. I guess after staring at enough BFN's you know what a good one looks like :)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!

We seem to bring people luck when they join our thread :)


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & regarding the teen pregnancy forum...nothing in particular, just hearing a 16 year old discuss fights with her boyfriend, etc is disturbing to me....while 30 weeks pregnant.


----------



## sequeena

Aw thanks hun :D



MinneGirl said:


> Oh & regarding the teen pregnancy forum...nothing in particular, just hearing a 16 year old discuss fights with her boyfriend, etc is disturbing to me....while 30 weeks pregnant.

Wait, she full on fights with him at 30 weeks pregnant? :wacko:


----------



## MinneGirl

Well, not fist fights...but just 16 year old, dramatic fights.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

CedarWood said:


> BD - wow that many??? I thought there was an Aus/NZ rivalry? Is it is depressed area of NZ where you are? There was an NZ girl over here - she said how someimes when she wanted a break from working she could jus go on the dole and hang out at the beach. Maybe it was an exageration a bit... Though for someone from the US - the very idea you could live ok and no work was unimaginable. From pictures NZ looks amazingly beautiful:flower: Oh and you guys came up with flat white coffees - yummm:thumbup: Though we can thank the Aussies for the piccolos as well:thumbup: Another fave:cool: I have a bit of an err love affair with coffee:blush:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok _maybe_ a bit of an exaggeration, but its incredible the amount of my high school year are over there. Yes we do have a rivalry, they are like a sibling who we strive to be better than :wacko: but still secretly love.
> Im in a rural area of the Manawatu, I have 2 rural small towns both about 5-10 mins away, 1 is on the main highway, there isnt a lot there but has a LOT of travellers stopping through, the other is a pretty rough town, there are a lot of gang members & is pretty dodgy - I avoid going there, luckily I work in a nice little town about 20mins away so go there to do shopping.
> I cant say much about going on the dole, my opinions seem somewhat racist (I do NOT believe Im racist), but in NZ it seems you often are entitled to more (or able to get things easier) if you are.... of certain ethnicities(sp?).
> A lot of Kiwis go to oz because they pay much better than NZ.


----------



## LaRockera

Sequeena- CONGRATS honey! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's all gonna be GREAT from now on! :hugs:

Not much to report here. Idiots upstairs kept us awake yet another night, even though I took a bloody valerian pill to sleep. Moodiness comes and goes. I expect migraine any of those days. Then I know AF is coming for sure.

Only thing unusual is that I still have white cm on panties, but I try not to read too much into it as I don't want a double disappointment this month. Perhaps it's the heat bringing it down? :shrug:


----------



## MinneGirl

B.O.R.I.N.G here. 10 dpo and nothing going on..most cm dried up-which probably isn't a good sign. Boobs don't even really hurt much. Seriousy, please let this be the month................

DH is leaving town tomorrow am, so good or bad news-I'm all alone. Could be a rough week for me if that witch shows up. Usually DH is good at cheering me up and making me see that it isn't that bad. I guess my dogs will have to do this month.


----------



## sequeena

Best :bfp: ever today and I've gone and lost my camera :rolleyes:

Also ran through a pair of knickers, feel like I've wet myself :wacko:

MinneGirl I hope af stays away hun :hugs:

LaRockera can cm be affected by heat? :shrug:


----------



## MinneGirl

YAY!!!!!!!!! You must post a picture!!! You so deserve this, girl!


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!! You must post a picture!!! You so deserve this, girl!

I can't :cry: after taking pictures of the kittens yesterday I've misplaced the camera!! I will have a hunt for it later, if it's ended up in the jaws of Luna again I'm going to scream!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Well, i'm assuming the line has gotten darker-so that is all that matters!!! :)


----------



## CedarWood

Yay Sequeena - you are official!:pink::blue::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

It is much darker this time :D OH saw it straight away!


----------



## CedarWood

BD - interesting Aus has better wages. I knew a girl here - mom from NZ - dad from Aus - grew up in Aus but does not feel really Aus as mum is from NZ. Married a Frenchman and that is their base!

LR - if that is unusual for you - that is a good sign:thumbup:

AFM - have had a tiny bit of spotting today. With all my jet lag I had I cannot recall if I also did last month when began my dhea:shrug: Think may have and that is why.
Head cold geting a bit better so coming out of my funk.
Bought some really nice honey and have been adding it to herbal tea with milk - yummm:flower:
I think honey is supposed to have good immuno properties.

CW


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Congrats Sequeena!!!

Well Ive changed my mind, I think I ovd yesterday as I was still getting lots of cramps & CM - we did manage to DTD again:happydance:
So i finally got round to contacting the photographer I want last night & dammit she's booked that day! She did give me a couple of recommendations tho.

Hey TMI question! - so for the last few days Ive had shiny CM that I think is ewcm - hadnt had a lot, but yesterday it was real thick & gelatin like - still stretchy but thick - I cant imagine how the little fellas could swim thru it - is it still ewcm if REAL thick? Also do ov cramps feel like mild AF cramps? the last few cycles I havent really had that much cramping around o, but the last few days I have & its not just been on the sides, but all thru my uterus area?


----------



## MinneGirl

Yep, the thick, gelatin like goop is for sure ewcm. I guess spermie get caught in there and can live a long time :shrug: So looks like you dtd at the perfect time babydreamer. Now just pretend like you didn't "TRY" and the 
2ww should be much more bearable.

LaRockera, when do you head back to the UK?

Lots of CM just appeared....hmmm....

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I thought it was, but then I was examining it :blush: & I couldnt figure out how anything could swim thru it.

Yay for CM!


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys! :wave:

Sequeena, congrats again, honey! It must be something to see those two perfectly symmetrical, parallel lines. :haha::thumbup:

Babydreamer, I had a question over gelatine-like cm a week or more ago- it should be a few pages back (if it's not, check the 2011 thread). I'll look for it tomorrow for you if you want (it's almost midnight here).

Cedar- I keep forgetting your cycle :dohh: you really need to add a ticker! So could this be implantation spotting, or is it too early/late for that. Sorry I keep forgetting your days. Please keep being my friend. :blush:

MinneGirl- Friday I'm back in the UK. And I wouldn't try to read too much into cm because it tends to be different with different ladies. For example, Membas was dry when she found out. It really depends.

Speaking of cm, I found tons of the same white lotiony thing on my panties tonight. :shrug: But I also have tingles of migraine, and I know she's the witche's town crier, so I'm trying not to read too much into it, even though it's kind of unusual. My moods and headaches point emphatically towards AF anyhow, so I don't hope excessively.

Going to bed now. Nighty night girlfriends! :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

It's strange, I'm used to seeing :bfn: :wacko: af officially due today and no sign of her (though it has only just gone 8am). Still got a lt of cm which is good as I'm usually dry by now. I was cramping last night but it's gone for now xx


----------



## CedarWood

Ok after requests I made a ticker. I has been saved in my signature but does not show up on the forum:shrug: Any ideas? I must have used the right format because the others did no show in my preview. And yes - I clicked save....dunno


----------



## CedarWood

Ok scratch that - here it is....:shrug:

I kept looking at my last post to see if the ticker showed up - nope but now that I have made a new post miraclesly it has...

Hmmm

Anyway Minnie and LR - that is for you. My first ever tickerO:)

I am just guessing from when I think I O'd - and having a 15 day LP it should be about right. 
My last two cycles my AF was all over the place due to an 8 hr time zone change and also going to the US my O was delayed....

Sooo this should be it till I go home for Christmas:thumbup:

Sequeena - howya doing?


----------



## LaRockera

Migraine's hammering my head as we speak
Another month that I'm out.
Sorry guys, I'm in a really bad mood at the moment. Won't be back for a few days.


----------



## sequeena

Nice ticker Cedar!!

Ouch for the migraines :hugs: :nope: I get them from time to time, dear god that must be what labour feels like... but in your head :haha:

As for me I'm doing ok. Lots of cm still and have the feeling that I've wet myself. Still cramping on and off but ignoring it as best as I can. OH wants to swap bedrooms today, he's measured the second bedroom and realised it's bigger than the one we're using now so I'm off to sort the junk out in the second bedroom soon :rolleyes: We moved in on September 24th last year and Ive barely gone in there. The last time I went in was when Cotton had her kittens :haha:

Speaking of the kitties they're 14 weeks today :D

Cassie at the front, Gwyn at the back and Nemo on the side
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs652.snc4/61193_1635078442016_1388356992_1648396_3766_n.jpg

The original version of my avatar pic :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs320.ash2/60021_1634575869452_1388356992_1647152_516523_n.jpg


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> Migraine's hammering my head as we speak
> Another month that I'm out.
> Sorry guys, I'm in a really bad mood at the moment. Won't be back for a few days.

:hugs: Feel better soon hun x


----------



## MinneGirl

LaRockera said:


> Migraine's hammering my head as we speak
> Another month that I'm out.
> Sorry guys, I'm in a really bad mood at the moment. Won't be back for a few days.

It sucks that not only the witch gets you but also delivers a migraine. I'm really sorry hun. Just remember, it takes TIME, unfortunately--as a lot of us are proof, right along with you. It WILL happen for you. 

In the meantime, take care of yourself. Take a nice bath, have a glass of wine (if you like wine), or get a massage or something. Remember to appreciate what you have, like your health and your wonderful DH.

:hugs: and PM me if you need to. We're all here for a good cheer up.

:friends:


----------



## MinneGirl

Sequeena, did you find your camera? Want to see a picture of your BFP :)


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> Sequeena, did you find your camera? Want to see a picture of your BFP :)

No hun that's pictures from last week :( Sean says he hasn't seen it either so I'm worried now as it is something Luna could have got hold of... which means a trip to the vet to see if it's in her belly. *sigh*

Think I overdid it a bit today with the shopping. I went to stand up just now and feel like my muscles have seized up. Nap time soon I think.


----------



## LaRockera

LaRockera said:


> Won't be back for a few days.

I'm such a big fat liar. :haha:

ps. Got a super-pill. At least migraine's gone. What really pisses me off is that I've got loads of cm even now. Sooo misleading. :growlmad:


----------



## CedarWood

Hey girls,

Cm is confusing!

It is a good preg sign - like you said Seqeena - feeling like AF has arrived or you wet yourself. I was constantly checking:blush:

But it can be a pre AF sign - when estrogen begins to build up again...

I hope the creamy is a good sign for you LR - usually pre AF is more like EWCM.:hugs:

Sequeena - Love - love the kitties:kiss: Spec the black and white one.
I saw a super friendly pos stray kitty the other day - so wanted to take him home - he was sooo cuddly. He was a beautiful semi long haired - kinda brownish tabby - beautiful - looked about 4 months old or so.


----------



## MinneGirl

Yay, thank goodness you are a big fat liar! And like we've all said a MILLION times, you aren't out until you are out. I'm guessing whenever you get you BFP, you will also get a migraine...hormones are crazy!


----------



## MinneGirl

BTW, Cedar, thanks for finally putting a up a ticker. You will be much easier to keep track of now :)

AFM, boobs no longer hurt. Boo!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

LaRockera - :hugs:

Well my bbs were hurting a bit yesterday so pretty positive I did O on Sun/Mon, now its just the waiting game. :coffee:

Ooh I made my first proper wedding booking yesterday - I have a florist & she was awesome! Gave me so many ideas, I got home & my brain was going bonkers!
I had my first day as shift supervisor yeaterday too, It went really well, no screw ups, although I did want to slap one of the girls that worked with me, she drives me nuts on a normal day, but if I asked her to do something she always answered back:growlmad: I had to bite my tongue a few times, I couldn't think of mature responses.


----------



## sequeena

Awwww lovely kitty :D Nemo is a semi longhair. I thought he would be a long hair but I don't think he has enough fur for that :haha:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

your kittens are gorgeous Sequeena, I wish I could have a kitten, but my dogs would have it for breakfast:nope:


----------



## sequeena

BabyDreamer82 said:


> your kittens are gorgeous Sequeena, I wish I could have a kitten, but my dogs would have it for breakfast:nope:

Aww no! :( Luckily my dogs get on very well with the cats. Including the mastiff which came as a shock :wacko:

What dogs do you have?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I have a male American bulldog/bullmastiff x (with a lot of other breeds):wacko: an old labxstaffy -she is the sweetest! & a schnoodle - my baby Lola.:kiss:
My big boy Onyx & Lola are the cat killers:dohh: Celic is too crippled to catch anything.


----------



## sequeena

BabyDreamer82 said:


> I have a male American bulldog/bullmastiff x (with a lot of other breeds):wacko: an old labxstaffy -she is the sweetest! & a schnoodle - my baby Lola.:kiss:
> My big boy Onyx & Lola are the cat killers:dohh: Celic is too crippled to catch anything.

Awww bless them :D I've never met an american bulldog, OH loves them!


----------



## MinneGirl

I think we should all post pictures of our fur babies. I will tonight when I get home. Two big old golden retrievers. So cute!!


----------



## sequeena

Well you've seen the kittens :D

I don't know if you've seen mummy cat but here she is - Cotton
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs214.ash2/47694_1605478702041_1388356992_1583836_1994971_n.jpg

Candy - border collie/terrier (or chihuahua we don't know, she's a rescue)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs068.snc4/34742_1532343313702_1388356992_1391828_7243123_n.jpg

Sky - German Shepherd
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs352.snc3/29229_1491691817440_1388356992_1281726_7555140_n.jpg

Luna - English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux (hooch from turner and hooch)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs655.snc4/61502_1633059191536_1388356992_1643699_3476843_n.jpg
She got a lovely new red leather collar today I wish I could show you :(


----------



## CedarWood

Love your animals Sequeena:flower:!
Pets are wonderfulO:)
BTW - do you think they know - any signs they may??

AFM - had a bag of crisps for dinner and then a carrot to make myself feel better about that:blush:


----------



## sequeena

LMAO @ the carrot :haha:

Thanks Cedar I love them all :blush: I'm not sure if they know... don't think Luna does as she tried to jump up at me earlier :growlmad: She only does it when OH has wound her up and she weighs over 100lbs :wacko:


----------



## MinneGirl

how do you get a pic on here...it keeps saying "invalid file"........grrrrrrr.......


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> how do you get a pic on here...it keeps saying "invalid file"........grrrrrrr.......

Are you trying to upload it from your comp? All mine are uploaded to facebook but you can upload them to photobucket and do it that way xx


----------



## MinneGirl

how do you get them from facebook onto here...??????


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> how do you get them from facebook onto here...??????

Right click on the picture, copy the image url and post here between [*/img] (take out the star)


----------



## MinneGirl

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v233/165/95/616875184/n616875184_1148051_3517.jpg


----------



## MinneGirl

Sort of worked..but I want him to appear!!! Awwww...this is my first baby. Second one coming..


----------



## MinneGirl

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v3332/165/95/616875184/n616875184_2998459_1663571.jpg


----------



## MinneGirl

The dark one is my rescue baby! LOVE them to pieces.


----------



## CedarWood

Aww very sweet Minnie. 
I like the pic with the scarves:flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

This is Celic 
[IMG]https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/BabyDreamer82/Celic.jpg[/IMG]


Onyx - our big boy 
[IMG]https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/BabyDreamer82/onyx.jpg[/IMG]


And Lola - my special girl - I had her before me & DF got together while he had the other two
[IMG]https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/BabyDreamer82/016.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sequeena

Aw they're all so cute! :D


----------



## LaRockera

Lol, sorry to jump in between those wonderful pix guys, but I've given it a lot of thought these last few days, and I am now seriously contemplating the whole issue.

One day six months ago, DH said 'yes, I'm ready to have a :baby:'. And from then on, my whole life is about ttc. I catch myself thinking about it when reading, when writing, when eating, when sleeping, when riding a bus, when walking, when in the loo- you get the pix. Every time I have a free minute I jump in BnB to talk about ttc and baby stuff and all. 

This is an obsession. We decided we wanted a baby, but with me it's just went to far. I want a baby, and I want it _now_. 

Well, it doesn't work that way. I kind of think this obsession is taking the best of me and I want to give myself two months of trying without trying. No OPKs, no grapefruit juices, no POAS, nada. We'll stick to some BDing, and then I'll be trying my very best to concentrate on whatever it is I'll be doing there and then.

I haven't decided for sure yet, I guess I'll make such decision once back in the UK. It's just for a couple of months, and if it doesn't work, I guess I'll be back. :shrug: MinneGirl, Babydreamer and Dragonfly already have my facebook details, so whoever wants my fb details.


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: Don't blame you hun this is what I've been doing for the last few months.


----------



## LaRockera

I've just sent you a request. :winkwink: 

Are you sure you'd like that link up on the net for everybody to see though? With your ttc journal and all you've been through? :nope:

I'd really send it privately. :winkwink:


----------



## sequeena

LaRockera said:


> I've just sent you a request. :winkwink:
> 
> Are you sure you'd like that link up on the net for everybody to see though? With your ttc journal and all you've been through? :nope:
> 
> I'd really send it privately. :winkwink:

Ah yeah true. I'll delete it now xx


----------



## CedarWood

LR - do what is best for you. :flower:

If TTC gets too stressful then it works against you - stress is not good for TTC.

For myself the site helps as I can think about other people (takes the focus off myself). I find I obsess over my own situation less when I can chat with others TTC. I guess my brain is still on TTC but not so much only on my situation.

CW


----------



## CedarWood

BD - cute buds you got there:thumbup:

And wow - do you live on a farm or just have a big property?


----------



## MinneGirl

Morning girls!

LaRockera, I completely understand. I'm obsessed too. This forum is an outlet for me though--I think I would be driving my DH crazy if I didn't have you girls to talk to. If you think it is right for you to stop talking about it all so much, then that is what you need to do. We'll miss you and your fun posts if you leave though :(

Cute doggies babydreamer! 

Afm, still no AF. Guess I'll find out tomorrow what is going on.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

LR :hugs: I completely understand, I was feeling the same at the begginning of this cycle, I found I couldn't keep away, but Im trying to limit my time reading the 'ttc' & '2ww' sections. I too sometimes its not healthy to spend so much time on here obsessing. But at the same time I do need others to talk to because nobody else knows we're trying.
You do what you think is best for you:hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Thanks guys I love my scruffy bunch.
Minne your dogs are beautiful!



CedarWood said:


> BD - cute buds you got there:thumbup:
> 
> And wow - do you live on a farm or just have a big property?

Yea we live on & manage a dairy farm, I dont do a lot on it except during summer when I help out with milkings.


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Thanks guys I love my scruffy bunch.
> Minne your dogs are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> CedarWood said:
> 
> 
> BD - cute buds you got there:thumbup:
> 
> And wow - do you live on a farm or just have a big property?
> 
> Yea we live on & manage a dairy farm, I dont do a lot on it except during summer when I help out with milkings.Click to expand...

Thats cool BD:mamafy:!

I love cows - they are so gentle. Well from what i have seen that is:flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Yea most of them are, sometimes they get a bit toey in the milking shed & try to kick ya, but I havent been hit yet! I did have one only _just_ miss my face a while ago, that scared the crap outta me :wacko: ..I got cow shit in my eyelashes :nope: it was awful!:haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Minne how are you feeling?


----------



## MinneGirl

Ummm, feel like I am just WAITING for her to show. Took my temp today when I got home from work and it was really low-so thinking I'm out. Time will tell. Maybe I'm some freak of nature who walks around with an insanely low temp. Took it vaginally too and it was super normal...so who knows. 

Doesn't help that hubby is out of town and I'm home alone :(


----------



## CedarWood

Yikes BD:wacko: I guess they are like horses in that!

Minnie - do not take temp too much into account as alot can alter it. 

AFM - no more brown spoting - only at 5dpo. Pretty early to have been IB and there are too many other reasons to have spotting so not geting excited over it. Really not feeling anything that strikes me as - wow maybe I am pregnant:shrug:

CW


----------



## LaRockera

CedarWood said:


> Minnie - do not take temp too much into account as alot can alter it.
> 
> CW

Exactly this.

:hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

LaRockera how are you?:hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Fine. :flower:
Packing our stuff. We're off to the UK tomorrow morning!

No AF yet but I can feel she's around the corner.

Thanks for asking sweetie. :hugs: 

How are you then?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Im good, symptom spotting already - even tho Im suppose to be chillin out this cycle :wacko:

When do you go home?
Its good to see you on here :hugs:
Is she late?


----------



## CedarWood

Woah guys - I was just on the other thread and see Minnie has the I am ill symbol!?
Does this mean nausea?????
Tell tell - I hope it is not a virus or some such:shrug:

LR - wishing you a good journey:flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

It doesnt matter now


----------



## MinneGirl

Nope, she just got me :(


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> Nope, she just got me :(

:hugs: :cry: So sorry hun :(


----------



## CedarWood

MinneGirl said:


> Nope, she just got me :(

oh...:nope:


----------



## CedarWood

Hey - where is everybody today:shrug:

Sequeena - how are you feeling?

LR - you are in transit

Minnie - well you must be bummed:hugs:

BD - anything new?

AFM - woke up a 5 am to go pee but may have been because forgot to go before bed :shrug: not sure when last went the night before. Very tired today - missed work:dohh: Woke up at 5 - had trouble going back to sleep and then was exhausted when my alarm went off at 730 - I called off.... Not like me but was too tired - really tired - I had been looking forward to going in today. Dunno - could just be geting up to go to the bathroom threw me off. Will see if it happens tonight and I will make sure to go right before bed. If nothing happens - then it was a fluke.


----------



## sequeena

I'm spotting blood :( It was dark brown this morning but is now light pink :cry: Had my doctors appointment too and put my name down in the pregnancy book ready for mw to pick up but don't think I'll be seeing her


----------



## MinneGirl

Hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Have you tested lately? Still a dark line? Oh, keeping you in my prayers. You deserve a sticky bean so much.


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> Hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Have you tested lately? Still a dark line? Oh, keeping you in my prayers. You deserve a sticky bean so much.

I don't want to test I'm too scared :nope: I'm slightly reassured though... just went to the loo again and it was old blood... hopefully it's implantation ...


----------



## MinneGirl

Is your period due today?


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> Is your period due today?

It was originally but I OV'd 3 days early... my body probably thinks today is the day


----------



## CedarWood

Sequeena - brown or light pink spoting is not uncommon around the time AF is due in early pregnancy.
Hoping that is all it is :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I hope so too Cedar, I'm just worried because of my chemical in July :(


----------



## CedarWood

I totally understand:hugs2:

Where you live is it possible to go to the docs or a clinic on the weekend? Have you had prog levels checked? If not - maybe get them checked and if they are low they may give you progesterone sups. That of course may not be needed. I have seen lots of people report spotting - into the first tri and be ok. 
As long as it is light pink or brown it could just be normal.


----------



## MinneGirl

I was going to ask the same thing-seems like you need to have your hcg checked. Just in case :)


----------



## sequeena

I asked about HCG this morning when I went to see my doctor but he said no. Things work differently in the UK they don't test you for HCG because you just want it. I understand as the NHS is overwrought at the minute.... I was going to ask for a scan then realised you can't see anything until about 6/7 weeks anyway.


----------



## LaRockera

Hello from the UK. :flower: 
AF got me as soon as we landed. If you look at the glass half-full, at least she was merciful enough not to visit me before I reached home. :winkwink:

Cycle day 1 for me then.

I decided to take some time off the obsession guys. I'm going to be away for a while. But like I said, I'm not deactivating my account or anything, so please still consider me your buddy. :winkwink:

One other thing. I'd LOVE to know as soon as one of you gets preggo. Facebook me, pm, email me, whatever.:hugs:

That's all for now. Thousands of things to do the next days- I've been away for three months!!!

Speak to you very soon then.

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Poo for AF but glad you're so optimistic :D see you soon hun have a good time! X Yay for being on British soil too :happydance:


----------



## CedarWood

Sequeena - how are things?


----------



## sequeena

CedarWood said:


> Sequeena - how are things?

I started bleeding heavily this morning :(


----------



## CedarWood

:( :hugs:


----------



## CedarWood

Anybody out there:shrug:

I know some of you are not in a happy place:nope:

Actually BD you may be the only one who is not (I hope) come talk to me:flower:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Sequeena :hugs:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey Cedar, yea Im good, just been away for our engagement party. :wacko: fantastic weekend, the first time Ive really let my hair down since ttc.
A lot has happened on here over the last few days huh:nope:
How are you feeling? Your getting close to testing..


----------



## MinneGirl

Yeah, our forum is pretty glum right now. I'm out of my funk though and ready to cheer you ladies on!!! :) Cedar, any symptoms?? BD, you no longer have a ticker, so I can't keep track of you as well--I think you are about 8 dpo?


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh & Babydreamer, happy to hear your engagement party was fun! Doesn't it feel good to let your hair down once in a while?! :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey Minne, glad your feeling better!:flower: Yes today Im 8dpo, not long to go now...Im feeling nothing, not even sore bbs.:wacko:
I did have achy back & headaches the last couple of days, but I think that was from travelling & the over-indulgence:sleep:


----------



## MinneGirl

Good to hear babydreamers!!! Only a few days until testing :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Yea I think I've been handling this 2ww pretty well, although I am about ready to pee on something...


----------



## MinneGirl

It's weird how you almost become sterile to the whole 2ww...every month, I get a little less anxious. Which is good I guess :)

Fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Thanks, although the last couple of cycles I have been a mess..:wacko:


Well today Ive had some cramping, dunno if its a good or bad sign :shrug: 
I want to test, but I only have 1 left.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Wow! BNB totally just shat itself on me! I thought I had posted my last message 3 times!


----------



## MinneGirl

Happened to me too! What time is it in NZ? I bet morning....and it is 11:12 pm here..time for me to hit the sack.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> Happened to me too! What time is it in NZ? I bet morning....and it is 11:12 pm here..time for me to hit the sack.

Its 5.25pm, we had daylight saving start on the weekend so an extra hour of sunshine at night:happydance: feels like summer already!! I didnt even need a jersey or jacket today:thumbup:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Do ya reakon 9dpo is too early? I wanna test...:blush:
I still have a sore abdomen, but (TMI ALERT!!) I havent had very good BM the last couple of days, couldn't even do one this morn - I have my fingers crossed but Im sure its just wishful thinking & its actually from all the over-indulging on the weekend


----------



## sequeena

BD I tested at 9dp - to be honest hun I should have learned from the first chemical :( I wouldn't test early, hold off if you can x

AFM poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(

I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.


----------



## MinneGirl

Sequeena, hang in there. Can't you go and get some tests run to ensure everything is working properly? Maybe a doctor would see you after a MC and two chemicals. I can't imagine how sad you must feel. Know that we are all thinking about you and cheering you on. You will get there..it's just taking longer than is should.


----------



## sequeena

I spoke too soon about af - we dtd the deed earlier and she was waiting for us :growlmad:

That's what I'm going to do Minne :) I feel ok now and plan on doing the SMEP this month alongside drinking grapefruit juice, taking more b vitamins and putting OH on a multi vit. I hope this works for us :happydance:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I know by testing early, there is always the chance of a chemical but I dont even know if we can actually get pregnant:nope: so I think Im willing to take the chances - ok course I would curse myself & swear I'll never test early again - but I would then know that we can get pg & we could do it again.

Sequeena - BIG :hugs: to you, I hope none of this has appeared insensitive:flower:


----------



## sequeena

No it's not insensitive hun... that was my train of thought before my mc :blush:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well I tested and BFN, no suprise really. Im going to try & hold out now until Sunday - the day before I think AF should turn up. Hopefully she wont!


----------



## sequeena

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Well I tested and BFN, no suprise really. Im going to try & hold out now until Sunday - the day before I think AF should turn up. Hopefully she wont!

FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## MinneGirl

:dust: for you babydreamer!!! I sure hope this is your month!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I just walked into a door & now I have a BIG bump coming up on my eyebrow :dohh: It hurts & I think I gonna get a bruise :nope:


----------



## MinneGirl

oh no!!!


----------



## CedarWood

Hey - everyone is back:happydance:

Not much new here - have a few things I think could be possible preg signs but hard to tell - so much is the same or similar to pre AF:shrug:
The waking at night was still only the once.

BD - early testing is fine but you need to go in with the mindset that if it is a neg it can just be too early:flower:

Sequeena - I agree with minnie about seeing a doc:flower:
Also for men - boots has vit c and Zinc sups - I add them to a mens vit - good for sperm. I like Wellman vits for men.


----------



## MinneGirl

Fx'd cedar!!!! I hope this is your & BabyDreamers month!! We need some GOOD news on this forum, pronto!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> Fx'd cedar!!!! I hope this is your & BabyDreamers month!! We need some GOOD news on this forum, pronto!!!! :happydance:

I hope so too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

CedarWood said:


> Hey - everyone is back:happydance:
> 
> Not much new here - have a few things I think could be possible preg signs but hard to tell - so much is the same or similar to pre AF:shrug:
> The waking at night was still only the once.
> 
> BD - early testing is fine but you need to go in with the mindset that if it is a neg it can just be too early:flower:
> 
> Sequeena - I agree with minnie about seeing a doc:flower:
> Also for men - boots has vit c and Zinc sups - I add them to a mens vit - good for sperm. I like Wellman vits for men.

Yea I was expecting a BFN Im not too bothered by it, in fact Im not as bothered at all if I get pg this month or not, I mean I REALLY want to, but if Im not well it just means I wont be as fat in my wedding dress :winkwink:

Cedar you have 1 more day to go til testing!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I did get a bruise above my eye! Luckily my fringe hides it - Man Im Clumsy!:wacko:


----------



## MinneGirl

Will any of us left here actually be THINKING we will see a positive test?! I mean, I don't know about you girls, but I can't imagine EVER seeing two lines after all the huge BFN's I've stared at in the last 7 months!


----------



## CedarWood

MinneGirl said:


> Will any of us left here actually be THINKING we will see a positive test?! I mean, I don't know about you girls, but I can't imagine EVER seeing two lines after all the huge BFN's I've stared at in the last 7 months!

Dunno:shrug: Thats a good question Minnie. I am not miss positive thinking this week. Everything that could be a sign - I pooh pooh it in my head:wacko:

Normally I would have been testing twice a day for a few days now,,,

So - super wet/creamy cm but head says - just means near AF

Every twinge - pull a cramp in pelvic area - just normal prog.

I am feeling kind of short tempered today. Normally I wait for people who barge out through the in door, (clearly labled) when I am trying to go IN. Today I pushed through the door - pissed the woman off who was going out the wrong door and clearly saw me coming to the door - grrrrr. Sometimes I willl use the opposite door too but not if people are trying to go in or out the door - only if nobody is there like when the metro is not crowded. I hate people who do that and get in the way of people trying to exit or enter properly.

Ok - pet peeve over - but my short temper is probably a good pre-af sign:flower:


----------



## MinneGirl

I'm pretty sure it will be the most shocking day of my life. Serisously. :)

Fx'd for Babydreamer and Cedar!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Morning girls! 
I dont think I will believe it when I see a line, I'll be sure Im just seeing things again - just bolder :wacko: I will probably have to do a digi or see the doctor before I will believe it:wacko:


----------



## CedarWood

I hear you guys - if I get a line - I will probably need a beta not to think it is a fluke:wacko:

Well still really wet feeling - not as many twinges - pains as yesterday in the pelvic area though - just wish I had a possible 'sign' that could not just be pre-af related.

Give me some nausea pretty please:)

CW


----------



## MinneGirl

Cedar, are you testing today?! Babydreamer, what about you????

Uggh, my HSG is today--hope it goes okay and the tubes are clear :) Will post an update later.

hugs!
minne


----------



## CedarWood

Hey Minnie - good luck at the docs today:flower:

No, not testing - I have a 16 day LP so will wait to see if AF comes tomorow.:shrug:
Normally, I test alot but do not have a good feeling Re this cycle. 
I think we only got one good Bd in as DP was out of the country till the last minute... Was not fun - I had ewcm that was visible but no way to put it to use!:brat:

:dust: Babydreamer if you are testing today!

Hey all - have been passing time this TWW in the forums and today invited one person to join us - not sure if she will but we were talking about recruiting some new buddies:flower:

CW


----------



## sequeena

Good luck my lovelies, still got 2 days to go before I start SMEP


----------



## CedarWood

Whats that Seqeena - sperm meets egg plan?


----------



## sequeena

CedarWood said:


> Whats that Seqeena - sperm meets egg plan?

Yup that's the one. I'm worried we won't be able to bd as much as we should due to Sean's work schedule but we'll try our hardest :thumbup:


----------



## CedarWood

Good luck and good stamina!:sex:


----------



## sequeena

CedarWood said:


> Good luck and good stamina!:sex:

Thanks :D though it's not me who needs the stamina I'll just be laying on my back :lol:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Girls :flower:

Minne - Good luck for today!:hugs:

Sequeena - hopefully the SMEP will work, Ive read a lot of success stories from it.

Cedar - fx she doesnt arrive tomorrow!!:dust:
It will be good to have some more girls on here, its very quiet these days, spesh with LR taking a break.

Well 11dpo here & BFN - bit bummed, but it ok, its still early. Still feeling completely normal, bathroom habits have returned to normal, bbs dont hurt except off & on, nothing else that cant be pms symptoms.:shrug:
Im feeling it wont be my month :nope: Oh well, there is always next month aye!!


----------



## sequeena

Me too BD! I read about a trial where 40% of women conceived on the first go and almost 80% conceived on the second!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi girls!

Everything went great today. He said my uterus and fallopian tubes are textbook "pefect." HOOORRAAYYY :happydance: It didn't hurt bad at all...what I read on google and some of the boards here luckily did not surface for me. It was uncomfortable getting a huge needle stuck into my cervix to numb it, but other than that--kind of felt like the yearly girly doctor appointment. It was pretty cool to see the dye move through my lady parts.

One thing to check off my list :) Maybe this will clear the pipes and make for a great month for us :thumbup:

Fx'd for Cedar & BD!! Sending you both tons of dust.

Yes, we need to recruit for sure!!!


----------



## sequeena

YAY Minne! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

:happydance: thats great news Minne, I was a bit scared for you I had read that it can be quite painful!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Thank God I have to go to work shortly, I dont know how many times Ive checked that BFN from this morning :wacko: - theres still nothing there:thumbup: I dont want anymore of those late lines but cant help myself from re-checking it.

My bbs are starting to feel a bit stingy....:flower: hmmmm?
Im not going to test again until Sunday night/Monday morning - by rights she should be here monday. I have no tests in the house but Im going into town on Sunday to meet my Mum & sister - Im trying on wedding dresses!! So I will buy a test or two while Im there.


----------



## CedarWood

sequeena said:


> Me too BD! I read about a trial where 40% of women conceived on the first go and almost 80% conceived on the second!!!

With the sperm meets egg plan???:shock:


----------



## sequeena

CedarWood said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Me too BD! I read about a trial where 40% of women conceived on the first go and almost 80% conceived on the second!!!
> 
> With the sperm meets egg plan???:shock:Click to expand...

Basically this;



> - "Try" every other night starting Day 8
> - Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
> - Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
> - When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
> - Skip one night, then do one last "try"
> - Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
> - If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
> - Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

I forgot where I got the link about almost 80% - sorry hun!


----------



## CedarWood

Wow minnie - that is great you are in tip top shape and great to know it was not painful:thumbup:

BD - still early days FF says 13.5 is average:flower:

Well am off to sleep soon - have to get up early in morn - yawn:comp: The mosquito wars continue:grr: I have no idea where the little bugger is - tried to chase him out of the room today. Well suppose it must be a her if it is biting me... It hangs on the ceiling over my bed but reaslises I am not a good marksman so sits there even with close throws of my shoe...little bugger


----------



## Palestrina

Hi all I'm new to the site and thinking about joining a buddy group. Cedarwood has spoken to me briefly about this group so I thought I'd drop by to say hello. I've only read the most recent 5 pages because there are over 100 pages on this thread! Where would I look to find out more about you gals?

I'm 34, and DH and I have been TTC for 2 years. We succeed a year ago but it resulted in a MC. Nothing has happened since except we've been seeing a fertility specialist. All testing shows that there is nothing wrong with either of us so the doc says we fall in the category of "unknown cause of infertility."

Anyway I just finished my 3rd cycle of clomid and hoping for good news in the next 20 days.


----------



## CedarWood

Hey Palestrina - glad you found us!
Hope this is a lucky cycle for you:flower:

Well about myself - I am from the US and living in Moscow. 
I recently discovered I am hypothyroid and have Celiacs. The hypo last Sept - the Celiacs this Dec. 
These two things explain my many miscarriges and then long stretch of no pregnancies.
So am hopeful to get pregnant again soon.
I have tried Femara a few times - may give it a go again next month.
Thats about it (cept for my irrational hatered of overweight people but you already knew that):shrug:

(I think minnie, sequeena and BD have journals you can check out. Sorry girls I am real dufus sometimes... As I posted on sequeenas journal last night - I just realised she had a journal when I saw it up on top of the threads:dohh: I want to read yours and minnies AND BD's...wow everyone has one - just checked.. Hmmm I feel the odd one out...)

BD - any word?

AFM
Today - no af so far but no test either. There is one that fell out of a magazine today...hmmm - forgot had stuck it in there. May be a sign 8-[ but I am not drawn to use it yet.
Will probbaly do so before the end of the day.
Watch this space!:)

CW


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Palestrina!

Thanks for joining us. Hopefully we will bring you good luck! :) I'm from the US--live in Minnesota. I'm 30, DH is 20--trying to conceive our first. I am in month #8 currently. I am super regular, and undergoing some basic fertility tests this month to make sure everything is okay. So far, so good. Dh hasn't had his SA done yet though, so I am really hopeful he is clear.

Cedar, fx'd!!!!!!!!! Will check up on this site all day to see some possibly good news!

Bd, how are you?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Palestrina!

Welcome! I hope you are well! A bit about me- Im in NZ, Im 28 & DF is 29,we are ttc #1, this is my 9th cycle & hopefully my last!(we will see in a few days :wacko:)

Cedar - fx, you should pee on that stick..

Well I was good yesterday & didn't buy any tests, & I have a big day at work today so wont get a chance to -hopefully I wont give in after work.
AF is 2 days away but I dont feel like she is coming.. I also dont feel pg either tho - I have no symptoms, the stinging bbs yesterday didn't last long.
Im still feeling pretty relaxed -especially for cd25, Im normally crazy by now!!


----------



## sequeena

Hello Palestrina :) I live in the UK, I'm 21 and been ttc for 21 months :flower: Good luck, hope you get your :bfp: soon!

Cedar I forgive you for not realising I had a journal :lol:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

:laugh2::laugh2: Cedar I just stumbled across the 'big girl' thread - you really pissed them off huh! Oh I do love reading fiery threads!!! I find them greatly entertaining :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Hahah I joined that before I saw Cedars posts and fell about laughing :haha:


----------



## Palestrina

Nice to meet you all. It's nice to see so many people from all over the world.


----------



## CedarWood

sequeena said:


> Hahah I joined that before I saw Cedars posts and fell about laughing :haha:

BD and Sequeena - Yes but I WAS just trying to be helpful at first....:shrug: I posted a link I had previously posted in the waiting to try section. Then went back a while later and saw I had been shouted at - so tried to defend myself but it just got worse. Btw it was not a big girl thread when I posted at first this girl had just posted a question Re ttc and being overweight. 
Meh - so now I am an evil troll. It does bother me people are twisting what I said and even saying things I did not say to gain momentum - grrr - it is like Jerry Springer.
Thats how I did meet Palestrina btw on that thread - so something good did come of it. :)

Ah girls I did not test. But feel V- wet - either I am preg or AF is on its way. Sorry am just a chicken - don't want to know so I can still hope:blush:


----------



## sequeena

Ah ignore it. People will take offence at everything these days :wacko:

SMEP starts tomorrow... oh and I dtd tonight, hope that doesn't affect anything :blush:

LMAO @ Paul O'Grady on a camel :haha: Ah, I don't suppose any of you girls have heard of him?
https://www.topnews.in/files/images/Paul-O-Grady1.jpeg

Better known as Lily Savage
https://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/08_02/LillySavageMOS_468x403.jpg

I love him, he's such a funny down to earth bloke :thumbup:

Cedar hun test whenever you want :hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

I need to find this thread. I agree BD, the fiery threads make me laugh my ass off. It's so entertaining. 

Cedar & Bd, good news please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Going in the am to check my follies and see how they are coming along and if the clomid did anything interesting :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Cedar have you caved yet?

I just went to the supermarket on my way home from work & I was SO strong - I didnt buy any tests. Im going to wait till tomorrow.

Well I pretty sure my bbs are sore & its not my mind - hopefully a good sign. Also Im sooo tired but I have just worked a really busy 11 hour shift so thats probably why.

I cant wait til tomorrow, Im going to try on wedding dresses - Im nervous.


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Cedar have you caved yet?
> 
> I just went to the supermarket on my way home from work & I was SO strong - I didnt buy any tests. Im going to wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Well I pretty sure my bbs are sore & its not my mind - hopefully a good sign. Also Im sooo tired but I have just worked a really busy 11 hour shift so thats probably why.
> 
> I cant wait til tomorrow, Im going to try on wedding dresses - Im nervous.

Nope -Cedarwood is a big fat chicken:blush: There I said it before anyone else can! I have not tested yet - AF was due yesterday:shrug: But my last cycle was wonky from the travel - this could be an after effect:shrug:

Hope what you are feeling is a good sign - FX'D:flower:


----------



## Palestrina

Going in on sunday morning 7am for an ultrasound and follow up on my follicle. Very exciting stuff lol!

What is dpo?


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Gals!
Wow, you girls are strong! I can't believe neither of you have tested. Fx'd to tight!!!!

I just got home from my ultrasound...as the nurse said "WOW, you really liked the clomid!!!" I produced some HUGE follicles, three of them. I'll probably end up with triplets. Haha, JK. The follicles were great...the problem is my lining. It only measured 5mm, she said anything under 6 is not good, as it can prevent implantation. So I'm not counting on getting pregnant, but praying that maybe it thickens up a little and I am able to get pregnant. I guess the good news is that the clomid worked, now I may need something else to help with the lining. Not sure what that is, but I suppose I'll figure that out if this doesn't work. It was pretty cool to see these LARGE follicles, as opposed to my cd2 ultrasound when they were just specs on the screen. To give you an idea, on the screen now, they were about 3 inches wide x 4 inches wide! Of course, they are blown up a ton for the purposes of measuring them, but that is how much larger they have become! Very cool :) 

FX'd for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Plaestrina - good luck! dpo = days past ovulation

Minnegirl - Yay for huge follicles :D What the frick are these follicles anyway? :haha: Boo for thin lining :( Here's hoping it thins up! It's only 1mm more! :pray:

BD - Well done for resisting temptation!!

Cedar - good luck hope your :bfp: is looming!!


----------



## MinneGirl

NO, we need to THICKEN up :) Follicles are what produce the eggs--they need to be a certain size, etc to pop an egg. I had two that were huge and one that was borderline large. So I guess I could pop more than one egg.


----------



## sequeena

I meant thicken :rofl:


----------



## CedarWood

Ok girls - took a test about an hr ago.....



And.....



HAVE


A 










fAINT PINK LINE!:happydance:

Am happy but very cautious - have a history of mcs and chemicals but it has been along time since any line - so am pleased:flower:

Will not test tomorow - I think but use fmu Monday morning if no bleeding by then to see if the test has darkend and will also get a beta (can just go to a clinic here and get one if pay for it).

Minnie - yay for the follies but boo on the lining. Can they give you estradroil (sp?) or some other estrogen boost to help with the lining. Maybe ask for future reference or ask about Femara - less chance of multiple follies but usually no problems with lining.

Good luck at your Appt 2mor Palestrina:flower: Here are some other common abreviations (fmu - first morning urine and EWCM - egg white cervical mucus)

BD - FX'D:dust:


----------



## sequeena

OMG! Pictures Cedar!! :dance:


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks:flower:
It is very light so do not think will show up well but if get a darker one Mon will post and if get a beta monday (fx'd no bleeding) will take a pic of my beta number:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

FX'd for you hun I'm sooooo excited!!

You won't believe what my OH told me today!!

The ryder cup (golf) is being held in my country's capital; Cardiff. 2 people that OH know were going to be at a posh hotel at the same time (think it's either where the cup is being held or near it). Well they only had representatives of the Beckhams phoning them to buy their rooms!!

In the end one bloke had £80,000 and the other bloke had his £75,000 mortgage paid off! Just for 2 rooms in a bloody hotel!!!

Why oh why didn't I buy a room there?! I could have GOT a mortgage with that money! :haha:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

OOOOOhhhhhh:happydance: yay Cedar! I hope its darker by monday!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Minne thats great news about the folly! Is there any supplement or something that can help with thickening the lining? 

Im getting nervous about testing now, going by when i THINK i ov'ed AF should be here tomorrow, but going by my longest cycle she may not be here til Weds, if I get a BFN & no AF tomorrow I'll prob go crazy:wacko:


----------



## MinneGirl

YAY CEDAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be cautiously excited with you! This is awesome. Please post a pic as soon as a camera can pick up the 2nd line!!!

Fx'd for you too BD. Maybe this is an extra lucky month for us!


----------



## MinneGirl

Yeah, I know there is stuff they can do for the lining-probably just not take clomid again. I don't really know to be honest. I was thinking though, if my lining is 5mm, tomorrow it may be like 6mm and I likely won't ovulate until Monday--so you just never know, right?! 

I'm staying optimistic still! :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Thats a good theory Minne - I think its feasible.

So I found the most beautiful dress today!! I think I looked beautiful in it. Unfortunatley its 3 times my dress budget.:nope:
So Im going to do some searching online to see if I can find it/or similar for cheaper.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

So I tested, Im the most confused Ive ever been...:wacko:
I had a pink line after 3 minutes, not too faint but not dark either so I quickly dipped my digi, while that was doing its thing I looked at my first test & the line had faded - this is after about 8 mins now its gone :cry: I dont think I can see anything! the digi came back 'not pregnant'.
I will retest in the morning.


----------



## CedarWood

Hey guys - not bleeding or spoting so far so FX'd:flower:

BD - I think digis are less sensitive than most other tests. Sometimes I think I see a 2nd line on regular a pee stick before the test is fully dry - maybe that is what happened?:(
I got a bfn 12 dpo and now a very faint line 17dpo - so hang in there:flower:

Minnie - that is good you have a bit of time for the lining to get thicker:thumbup: I have seen girls take (estradroil sp?) for linings on clomid but am a fan of Femara!

Sequeena - wow - that is a nice example of money just falling into your lap! Pure chance too!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

this was a definate line - so I dunno,I got so freakin excited, thats why I used the digi, the instructions said to read the results after 3 mins but before 10 mins.
Im so pissed off I wasted the digi!

Im getting AF cramps now so Im expecting she will be here in the morning.
Thank god its nearly bed time - Im getting too anxious.


----------



## CedarWood

Dunno BD - thats werid:shrug:

I hate cramps - they can go either way.

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Digis ARE not very sensitive! Everyone raves about them but a lot of women have had positive tests then a bfn on a digi! :hugs:

The walk is todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :dance:

However there has been weather warnings for my area :rolleyes: Gonna be a wet one ladies!


----------



## Palestrina

Cedarwood, I won't congratulate you until monday fingers crossed though!!! Good thoughts.

Minni I hope your follicles work for you girl. I'm going to get mine looked at today. Nervous!

BabyD- congrats are in order?? I don't want to jump the gun.


----------



## Palestrina

Really excited, doc says I have 2 huge follicles and my lining is at 10mm which he said is really good though not sure what that means. We are within 48 hours of the big O lol!


----------



## sequeena

The thickness of the lining (I assume) depends on whether the egg can implant or not. 6mm is minimum apparently so your lining is great!! Really good news about the follicles too :dance:


----------



## MinneGirl

OKAY, Babydreamer, did you test again?????!!!!!!!!!!! Digi's are not as sensitive as other tests, so it still may totally be a BFP. Please update us!

Palestrina, yay for two large follies!! And great news on your lining. Mine was only 5cm, which isn't great. 10 is perfect!!! Hopefully mine grows quickly before implantation!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Morning girls,

Palestrina - Sequeenas right about the lining, thats really great news!

Well I just did another test & I dunno.... after 6 mins I thought I saw a line but now Im not sure. I think these tests are 50mlU so Im going to go to the pharmacy once its open & get a more sensitive test, as long as AF isn't here by then.


----------



## sequeena

Well I'm totally confused here!! AF finished 3 days ago, today is cd 9... I've had pains all day and when I went to the loo I had brown blood in my knickers :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

BabyDreamer82 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Palestrina - Sequeenas right about the lining, thats really great news!
> 
> Well I just did another test & I dunno.... after 6 mins I thought I saw a line but now Im not sure. I think these tests are 50mlU so Im going to go to the pharmacy once its open & get a more sensitive test, as long as AF isn't here by then.

Wow 50 miu you'd have to be further along I think than what you are to get a good line on that xxx Try to get a 10 miu xx


----------



## BabyDreamer82

they say 'test as early as the first day of you missed period', the chemist opens in an hour & half.

I would have brushed it off as a def neg if I had seen the line in the first min or two, but it was after 3 mins, then gone by 10 :shrug:

Oh well at least AF isnt here yet & Im not cramping at the moment.


----------



## sequeena

Well I just tested because I've been cramping all day and had brown blood in my underwear... bit weird for cd 9

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/037-4.jpg?t=1286128804

:growlmad:

Can't be OV surely?!


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer...fx'd! I think this is it!!!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well I just went & bought 3 different types of test - it was so embarrassing at the checkout - there was a policeman next to me - it must of looked strange buying 3 boxes of hpts:wacko:

Anyway I dipped 1 (a blue dye) into my pee from this morning & nothing - it was 3 hours old so I dont know if that would make a difference. Im trying to hold it for another 2hrs - Im busting to go tho - its only been 2 hrs since I last peed tho. I do pee a LOT in the mornings..

A bit bummed there was nothing on that last test, I may have dipped it for too long as well - i checked it a bit later and it was dripping - eeewwww!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well guys it looks like im out :nope: Im spotting & have cramps.. so disappointed


----------



## MinneGirl

Awwww, girl. So sorry! I thought this was it for you. Just remember, you are getting MARRIED!!!!!!!!!!! That is so exciting and you need to focus on your wedding :)

Huge hugs


----------



## BabyDreamer82

So did I!! At least I dont cry about it anymore, Im pretty damn grumpy about it tho! Hopefully it will just hurry up & come full flow so i can relax.

I wonder how fat I would be at 18 weeks pg, I really need to get my arse into gear & order a dress but Im worried if I get one well then I WILL get pg & it wont fit come the wedding day.


----------



## CedarWood

Hey all.

Sequeena - maybe your hormones are off from last cycle? I know sometimes people spot around O but that is kind of early for your O right?

Palestrina - yay - hope you are busy:winkwink:!

BD - booo on AF:hugs:

Well guys had a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday - woke up and it has turned red:cry:. Was not totally unexpected due to the spotting. Now am not sure of my cycle though if this will be cycle day one or what - may O late:shrug: Not as disspointed as would be - something must be working for me to have gotten a line - so thats ok.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh Cedar!:hugs: Im so sorry.
Have a BIG glass of wine with me!! 
:wine:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

hold on - its morning for you?
maybe save the wine till later...?


----------



## MinneGirl

:hugs: Cedar & Babydreamer. I thought both of you were crossing over. Cedar, do you think it was a chemical? Uggh, why can't this be easier? Seriously, it just seems so unfair.

We went to an Oktoberfest party on Saturday at some friends house and she announced when we got there, very casually, that she was pregnant. I got excited for her and asked if she was excited to which she replied "uhhh, sort of--it wasn't really planned." She said they had unprotected sex twice a couple months ago. She doesn't even know how far along she is yet, because she just decided to take a pregnancy test. It took everything I had to hold back tears. How can someone who doesn't even WANT to get pregnant do it, and we are all dying to get pregnant, and it isn't happening? I know it is just life, but it just doesn't seem right.

We got our last BD in for this month. Hopefully the :spermy: are finding that egg as we speak. Ahhhh, I just PRAY. Although with the lining, I'm not getting my hopes up too much. It's just exciting to know that my tubes are clear, there are a couple of eggs and the timing was spot on.


----------



## CedarWood

BabyDreamer82 said:


> hold on - its morning for you?
> maybe save the wine till later...?

Hehe not sure when you posted that but just going on early evening for me now:)


----------



## CedarWood

MinneGirl said:


> :hugs: Cedar & Babydreamer. I thought both of you were crossing over. Cedar, do you think it was a chemical? Uggh, why can't this be easier? Seriously, it just seems so unfair.
> 
> We went to an Oktoberfest party on Saturday at some friends house and she announced when we got there, very casually, that she was pregnant. I got excited for her and asked if she was excited to which she replied "uhhh, sort of--it wasn't really planned." She said they had unprotected sex twice a couple months ago. She doesn't even know how far along she is yet, because she just decided to take a pregnancy test. It took everything I had to hold back tears. How can someone who doesn't even WANT to get pregnant do it, and we are all dying to get pregnant, and it isn't happening? I know it is just life, but it just doesn't seem right.
> 
> We got our last BD in for this month. Hopefully the :spermy: are finding that egg as we speak. Ahhhh, I just PRAY. Although with the lining, I'm not getting my hopes up too much. It's just exciting to know that my tubes are clear, there are a couple of eggs and the timing was spot on.

I think It can be classed as a chemical - technically I suppose it is supposed to be a line that shows up and then you get AF on time but it was pretty close to AF.
I know what you mean minnie:hugs: Consolation Though because we are trying we are taking prenatals and other vits, making sure we eat good food and watching alcohol and such (at least in the tww)! So that maybe will give out babies a head start on a good healthy life and good brain development:thumbup:

That said I think I will treat myself to a glass of wine tonight:wine:


----------



## MinneGirl

That is a good way to look at it Cedar. Our babies will be extra healthy hopefully! :) Yes, a good glass of wine is a must when the bitch appears.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi girls!

Cedar -I hope you enjoyed that wine.
:thumbup:

Minne I have my fx that this will be your cycle!

Well AF finally came full flow just before bed last night - sooo uncomfortable but at least the crampings about gone so I can go to work pain free. I hate being at work when she starts hurting.. I get all sorry for myself :wacko:

So Im going to try & have another 'go with the flow' month & just bd if & when we feel like it. Im also going to try my hardest not to test until AF is late - I did so well this cycle, normally Ive been starting to test from 8dpo. But seeing I dont have a hell of a lot of luck with hpt I will try to wait.

Im trying to look at the bright side of not being pg this time - I wont be Huge for the wedding & i wont be due when we move -I would have been due 14th June, we will be moving about the 1st of june - coulda been hard.

We are going to give it another couple of months & then DF is going to go get his lil fellas checked out. If he is all ok well then I will go get tested.
Hopefully niether of us will have to.


----------



## Mother of 4

Hi ladies....going to take my final test hopefully on Thursday and hoping for :bfp:!!  Got a :bfn: today at 9 dpo.


----------



## sequeena

I'm out for now. See my journal for details. If I don't see you for a while good luck ladies x


----------



## MinneGirl

Uggh. Poor sequeena. I wish I could do something to help her :( Makes my life seem pretty damn easy, that is for sure. 

Momof4- good luck!!! How long have you been trying for #5?

Palestrina--how are you? 

Babydreamer, sorry the bitch got you. :hugs: I think your plan sounds good. Give it a couple more months and then do some basic tests to see if all systems are working. 

Cedar, hope you are feeling okay hun. 

AFM, i'm alright. Just 1 dpo :haha: Going to try really hard not to obsess and enjoy life :) If this month doesn't produce a BFP, I think the next few months will be "au naturale" again. Well, I guess depending on hubs SA. As long as that comes back clear, from what I understand, mine all came back okay. At least I will know that we aren't trying in vain. Knowing the lining issue, I'm going to research vitamins I can take to help with that, and also drink my raspberry leaf tea again next month. It was yummy anway.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Mother of 4 - good luck with testing!

Wow I just read sequeena's journal...I dont even know what to say...


Minne when does your dh go for his tests?

how you doing cedar?

Hey when AF arrives do you guys ever hope that it might be different? Like maybe it will be lighter or wont last as long & maybe it isn't AF at all?
:wacko: Crazy. I always check to see if its normal just incase it might be late/heavy implantation bleeding...stupid aye.


----------



## MinneGirl

DH goes for his test on Thursday. Fx'd so tight he has good swimmers.

Yes, I do the same thing every month--thinking AF may be a fluke..you aren't silly at all!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

oh good. Well this time it is a bit lighter - not light enough for IB - and not as painful,a bit better than last time which was lighter than it had been too. 
Im wonderinng if its my body still settling down from the pill.
Can it take 9 months to get back to normal?
I wish I could remember what it was like before the pill, Im sure it only lasted like 4/5 days in total- where now it has been about 7 days including a few days spotting at the end.


----------



## CedarWood

Hi girlies,


Well - darnit - still spotting:shrug:
BD - I am in a similar boat....:bike: Wish would make up its mind!

Minnie good attitude:thumbup:

Sequeena - hon - read your post this morn - hope are feeling better and find a way to deal with things:hugs:

Palestrina and Momof4 - :wave:

CW


----------



## Palestrina

Cedar and Baby - hang in there it will happen, for all of us I hope. Patience is key. You know what they say, that it doesn't help to worry. I've been reading a book about fertility by Sami David and he says that when you get your period you need to relax, wrap yourself up in a blanky, eat chocolate chip cookies and allow your cycle to beging in a positive way.

So far for me the first day of my cycle has been a celebration. I drink regular coffee, go out for sushi, and celebrate with a ciggie. Stuff I can't do any other time of my cycle. 

Minnie, I know it's hard to hear someone getting pregnant when they didn't even plan it. But always remember that everybody deserves to be a mommy, not just those of us who spend every moment of every day thinking about it. Be glad there are people getting pregnant out there by chance, it means there's hope for us too!


----------



## MinneGirl

Yeah, I know most women do deserve to be moms...I think it was her utter lack of excitement about being pregnant that made me upset. 

Nothing much to report here. 2 dpo :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Girls, pretty quiet on here isnt it... I dont even have anything interesting to say...:coffee:


----------



## MinneGirl

Me either. Pretty boring :dohh:

DH is heading out of town this weekend with his best friend for a football weekend. His best friends wife, happens to be my best friend---anyhow, she is coming over on Saturday and we are going to make a huge meal from my new cookbook Ad Hoc and then watch a movie and have a sleepover :happydance: I haven't done anything like this in so long, and I'm so looking forward to it. And I think tomorrow night we are going out for sushi. Usually I get sad when DH leaves to go out of town, but this time I'm super excited!


----------



## sequeena

hello girls not much to mention here. Been put on cyclizine to stop my nausea and sertraline which is my new anti depressant. Hope everyone is ok. OH and i even managed to bd last night x


----------



## CedarWood

Well had a day of bad cramps - then just heavy and clotty - now dying down.

Have left my ticker the same as not sure when the first day of my cycle will be - will wait till I O to change it.

Feeling ok now just waiting it out till next O.:shrug:

Have not been on a few days - needed not to think of ttc for a few days - plus have been a bit busy.

Saw Leonard Cohen the other night:thumbup: Can't believe he is still going!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi Girls :flower:
Hope you are all well
Anything happening?
Its been quiet here.

Well I just had a really nice weekend, DF had it off too & we just stayed home, went out for brunch & relaxed:coffee: DF doesnt get weekends very often - this is the 2nd since July!
We did some honeymoon planning too :happydance: We have changed our plans & decided to tour the entire South Island, take the ute over & stay in camp sites mainly, that way we can afford to do lots of attractions.
Ive only ever been to the top part of the South Island so Im very excited!


----------



## MinneGirl

Super boring over here. F 6 dpo..only thing to mention is VERY thirsty. I can't seem to get enough water. Too early for symptoms though. 6 more days until testing:)


----------



## MinneGirl

8 days post trigger shot and it's still in my system. It's so fun to see BFP's, even though they aren't real!! :) I've decided to test every day. I'm letting myself this month--I usually never do. Will keep you all posted as soon as I see a BFN, so I know if a REAL bfp appears!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

HELLOOOO!!! how is everyone?

Just a quick update from me, been a busy bee the last few days.
So CD10 today, started the :sex: last night. I have Dr appointment tomorrow for a smear & am going to ask for blood tests, I dont know what to ask them to test for tho. I thought like hormone levels & thyroid, anything else I should ask for?
Im also going to ask about geting DF in for a SA.


----------



## MinneGirl

I would ask for a day 3 & 21 blood test--it confirms whether or not you ovulate. Other than that, I'm not sure--yes thyroid for sure! Good luck, let us know what he/she says.

Nothing new here--8 dpo, got another VERY faint positive on my FRER just now--pretty certain it is STILL the stupid HCG trigger shot. I shall keep testing though! I'm spending a fortune!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Are you still peiing on them every day? thats a lot of pee sticks!:haha: well hopefully if they dont go negative they will just start getting darker again!
I read in your journal your thinking about diabetes - why?


----------



## MinneGirl

Oh no, I was just kidding! I have just been really thirsty!! It's actually gotten better! :) Yep, I'm wasting a ton of $$ this month on tests! I'm not testing again until Friday though!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh good! yea I bet its costing a fortune!


----------



## MinneGirl

Yeah, and upon further inspection, I'm fairly certain today's test was negative. At least now if anything shows up, I will know :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi girls how are you all?

Well Ive just been to the doctors, talked to her about how we not having any luck after 9 months, she said its really good that I have regular periods, that it will mean I am ovulating, so she booked me in for some bloods, I had the hep tests & stuff, have to wait till next cycle to do day2 & day21 bloods - day 21 falls on a sunday this cycle - dammit.
Also had a smear & some swabs taken.
Talked about getting DF in for some bloods & SA so hopefully he can find some time to do it soon.
It sucked, I was in the waiting room trying to find out why I cant get pregnant & next to me there was a lady with a new baby & a young girl taking a pg test - she was positive. It made me sad...


----------



## MinneGirl

Yeah, it sucks. No other way to describe it really. That is great that you got to talk to your doctor. Hopefully all your tests come back just fine :)


----------



## Palestrina

Babydreamer, where is South Island?

I haven't logged on in over a week because I'm on my TWW and trying not to think about it. AF is due on Monday and I'm keeping fingers crossed. I have been having white discharge, does that mean anything? I don't ever recall having that before, maybe it's a good sign?

Sipping decaff!


----------



## MinneGirl

Palestrina, I'm due Sunday. Fx'd for both of us!!! I get white discharge every month, but if its new for you, maybe its a good sign :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Palestrina said:


> Babydreamer, where is South Island?
> 
> I haven't logged on in over a week because I'm on my TWW and trying not to think about it. AF is due on Monday and I'm keeping fingers crossed. I have been having white discharge, does that mean anything? I don't ever recall having that before, maybe it's a good sign?
> 
> Sipping decaff!

NZ is made up of 2 Islands, the North and the South - we're not very big.
I live in the North Island which is more populated.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I have no idea about discharge, you girls are not that far apart! 

Well Im CD12, so should be Oving today or tomorrow, have only managed to BD once on CD9 so far, fx DF is up for it tonight.


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi girls, I thought I would update--DH's SA results came back today and they are fantastic. They like to see 30 million sperm in a sample, and DH had 175 million!! All other categories he was right on par with what they like to see in a good sample. One less thing to worry about!! Now, if MY body would just cooperate :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> Hi girls, I thought I would update--DH's SA results came back today and they are fantastic. They like to see 30 million sperm in a sample, and DH had 175 million!! All other categories he was right on par with what they like to see in a good sample. One less thing to worry about!! Now, if MY body would just cooperate :)

:happydance::happydance:YAY!! Thats awesome!! Hey maybe your body IS cooperating as we speak?


----------



## MinneGirl

Yeah, I am doing some serious praying right now!!! Fx'd!


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG girls. I was just sitting at my desk feeling my boobs (over my sweater of course) to see if they are getting sore yet and my manager walked in on me!!! How humiliating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

MinneGirl said:


> OMG girls. I was just sitting at my desk feeling my boobs (over my sweater of course) to see if they are getting sore yet and my manager walked in on me!!! How humiliating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.

:haha::haha::haha: Thats really funny!! 

Well Im thinking this month might be dud for me, no :sex: for me yesterday, we were both so tired & although I woulda done it anyway, I dont want DF to feel like we HAVE to do it, so hopefully I didnt O yesterday & might be in for a chance tonight.
I hate not trying, its feels like such a long time to next ovulation.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Helloooooo!!!! is anyone out there?
Minne - any update on you?

well today I finally have some ewcm, its cd15... I should have o'd CD12/13 but this is the first time Ive had a good amount of ewcm this cycle so buggered if I know whats happening :wacko: Its good tho cos we only managed to BD CD13 so far. But now I dont know when AF might be due :growlmad:


----------



## MinneGirl

Babydreamer, you must have O'd later. I O at different times each month. The ewcm is your best indicator of fertility, so get busy! :)

No sign of the witch yet. She is due today. Will test tomorrow if no sign of her.

Fx'd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palestrina

Keeping fingers crossed. AF is due tomorrow let's hope she doesn't show up. For what it's worth I haven't had any implantation spotting and I am not feeling anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## MinneGirl

I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and this am, so I'm pretty sure I'm out. 

Uggh, don't even know what else to try :(


----------



## BabyDreamer82

oh Minne :hugs:
you will be going back to the fertility clinic? maybe its to do with the lining thickness, maybe they can give you something for that?

Good luck Palestrina!


----------



## MinneGirl

It's still super scant brown discharge..never had this before. Hopefully this medicine didn't screw me up more than I already am :( Yes, once it starts for real, I have to call to go in and have another baseline ultrasound done. I'm going to talk to them about the lining issue and see if they can try to correct it. I'm just so worn out right now. The thought of doing this for much longer sounds undoable.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I know what you mean about doing this for longer, this is my 10th cycle, I didnt expect to get pg straight away, I thought it might take 3 months, I could have already had a baby by now if we had succeeded the first time.
Its sad & it sucks, but we have to keep on truckin' - remember it takes many healthy couples a year to concieve! - Easy to remember these things when you dont have AF on your doorstep.
Have you tested? there is always that chance it might be IB? especially if spotting is not normal for you?


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks, hun. She just got me full force :( I know, we just have to keep trying. This will be our 9th cycle now. I agree, it can just take a while. I just never imagined that I would be one of those people. 

I just don't know how to NOT think about it. Dh said this morning that I really need to relax about it, that I'm putting too much pressure on myself. I know that I am, I just don't know how to turn back. Knowing his sperm are really good is great, but it points all fingers at me that something isn't working right. I mean, this month, I likely ovulated like THREE eggs, and he has 175 million sperm in his sample and I DIDN'T get pregnant. Seriously. WTF?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

:hugs::hugs:

Lets just hope its because of the lining & they will give you something & voile! you'll get knocked up!:flower:


----------



## Palestrina

I took a test and I'm pregnant. I will not use any exclamation marks or smiley faces. A year ago I MC and since AF is due today/tomorrow it's too soon to let myself feel happiness. We have been trying for 2 years and I am overcome with a feeling of panic and fear. I want to be happy right now but I'm too afraid to be.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh my gosh Palestrina!!!! Awesome news!! :happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing!!! :) Please keep us posted on everything!


----------



## Palestrina

Going in for blood work today. I'll be going in every 2 days for blood work. They're looking for HGH levels to double each time to see if this is a "viable" pregnancy. Fingers crossed that this works. At this point I'm at 4 weeks, too soon to know anything.


----------



## MinneGirl

Palestrina, was this your first clomid cycle?


----------



## Palestrina

MinneGirl said:


> Palestrina, was this your first clomid cycle?

No this was my third cycle of clomid, but the first to have worked.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

hi girls how are you? I have my fx for you Palestrina:flower:

well I had a bit more ewcm yesterday arvo & some sharp cramps last night so Im picking I ov'ed yesterday CD16 which should give me a 29/30 day cycle if my LP stays the same - which it should right?
Its weird, the longest cycle Ive had has been 28 days - & Ive had 26 day cycles for the last 2 months with ov cd12/13. 
I had a smear on cd 11 & had some spotting afterwards - could this have something to do with delaying ovulation?:shrug:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Where is everyone???

Palestrina - any news?

Minne - how you doing?

Cedar - where you been?

well Im good, bbs are sore, really p*ssed off that I ov'ed later than normal - now I have to wait longer:growlmad:
Finally got my wedding invites finished & my first bridesmaid dress ordered :happydance:


----------



## MinneGirl

Ummm, not good. I went to the doctor for my baseline ultrasound and they found two large cysts--one on each ovary. Apparently I overstimulated on the clomid and my body continued to absorb it after I ovulated. I have to take this month off completely and the cysts could take MONTHS to go away. Seriously, FML.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oh Minne!!!:hugs: that really sucks!! :hugs:


----------



## Palestrina

BabyDreamer - wow, it's getting down to the nitty gritty now with the invites going out soon.

Minnie - I had the cysts after clomid twice before. Don't be worried, my doc said that this happens oftens and is not a big deal. My cysts cleared up by the following cycle, I'm sure you'll be fine as well.

Doc said "You're pregnant!!" after my blood tests yesterday. Going in again tomorrow to see if my hormones are elevated. Hopefully yes.


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks, Palestrina. I hope mine clear up like yours did.

You must be over the moon!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I got mail from the doctors today - smear - normal & the swabs - negative! yay Im pleased about that - just gotta wait for blood results now - I expect they will be fine too. still a bit scary tho.


----------



## MinneGirl

What bloods did you have done babydreamer?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

just hep b , c hiv & something else but i cant remember what. I go back for cd 2 & 21 bloods next month - those ones Im worried about.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Im bored....

Ive been thinking.. and I think that if Im not preggo this month then I might give it a go again next month & then maybe give it a rest until the wedding. It will only be for 2 months, it will be hard not to try, but there are so many reasons why I would rather not be pg for my wedding - so I can enjoy some wine, not be fat in my dress :blush: (so vain), not have morning sickness or feel crap on the day, not have the worry of miscarriage, enjoy some more wine....


----------



## MinneGirl

Haha, I think that is a good plan. I'm sure all your tests will come back fine and like me it is just taking a while longer, for whatever reason. We keep the statistics going with the whole 12 or 18 months crap! :) I can tell you, I feel pretty relieved not having to worry about O this month--sex for fun, will be FUN!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hi guys, how are you all?

So 6-9dpo here & I poas this morning - silly I know - far too early! (Bfn of course)
Not really feeling any different, bbs slightly sore = normal, had a few cramps & twinges = normal. So thinking it wont be my month again. :shrug:

Its Labour weekend here & it is sunny for the first time in years! I got sunburnt yesterday & it hurts so much! Stupid me!! I hate getting sunburnt - its so bad cos I have such super white skin from winter.
So we spent yesterday arvo doing some gardening - its all gone wild & we need to clean it up for the wedding. I gave Lola a haircut too, she was looking like a wooly sheep - she looks so muc.h smaller now - and very patchy - Im not a very good hairdresser, she had so many knots I was too embarrassed to take her to a groomer, now she's not so bad so I will take her in a couple of weeks.
Its another beautiful day again today, so I might go buy some sunscreen so I can go & enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## sequeena

I'm 14DPO. Period is one day late :)


----------



## BabyDreamer82

have you tested yet?


----------



## sequeena

No, I'm testing tomorrow x


----------



## BabyDreamer82

oohh good luck!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks! I'm nervous but it's been so easy this month to not worry about it. I didn't even realise my period was due yesterday :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

Good luck Sequeena!

Not much new here--was in South Carolina for the weekend at a wedding--the weather was gorgeous and we even got to spend some time at the beach.

Taking it easy this month has been nice already! I'm not thinking about TTC all the time, it feels great.

Will be cheering for you girls this month!


----------



## MinneGirl

Where is everyone?????????????????????


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I know!!! its been soooooo quiet on here.


----------



## MinneGirl

Palestrina, how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## Palestrina

Hi Minne, love your photo. So far so good! I'm a little over 5 weeks. Had blood tests done every few days to make sure HCG levels are rising and they are! This time last week my level was 150 and yesterday it was 2500! I'm going in next Thursday for my first ultrasound and if all is ok my fertility doc will graduate me to an ob/gyn. I'm still feeling cautious but I'm letting myself be a little happy. I'm already pregnant one whole day longer than I was when I had my MC last year. 

How are you girls? I'm worried about Cedarwood.


----------



## MinneGirl

Why, what is going on with Cedar? I've been wondering where she is. 

So happy your pregnancy is going well. So that was your third time with clomid, and the first time you ovulated with it? Do anything else different? All tips are appreciated :)


----------



## Palestrina

I don't know what's going on with Cedar. I sent her a PM a couple of weeks ago and never heard back. I hope all is ok with her.

This was my 3rd clomid but I had ovulated with the previous times too. I can only speculate here but I think what we did differently this time was to BD every day instead of every other day. Also i think orgasming helped alot. Kept hips elevated and stayed like that for 45 min every day. Doc told me not to exercise AT ALL once I started the medication and only started walking every day again after a positive pregnancy test. She said not to exercise at all because she thinks my ovaries are especially sensitive. Hope this info helps!


----------



## CedarWood

Eeek - Palestrina you are pregnant!!!!!!!:img:

Wow!

Ok - I just began to read through posts and do catch up and saw that!

AFM after my chemical - I had a totally no go month for medical reasons - not a chance so was bummed on top of the chemical. One of those times when you lose an inning and then have to sit out. 

Nice to come back to some good news though:flower:

Am on AF so nothing doing now with me but hoping to be back ttc next week.

Hi to all and will look back though more posts.:)

Ok am back. 
Minnie - sorry hon you have a month off - that stinks. Did you have pain with the clomid? I always got a bit with Femara around the OV day and once it was so incredibly painful I was worried something was going to burst.

BD - did you get the results of your day 21 bloods and such?

Palestrina - excellent hcg rise! And congrats on one day past. I know how nervous pregnancy after a MC can be.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Hey Cedar hope your doing better!

I havent got results yet, I went and got day 2 bloods taken last week & will get cd21 bloods done in a fortnight, last month it landed on a sunday so I missed out. I will ring for my day2 results later this week so fx.


----------



## sequeena

I'm leaving for a while. Have fun :)


----------



## CedarWood

Hope you feel better Sequeena.

BD - I think I may get the day 21 bloods or whatever is 7 days past O for me - this cycle as well.

Think will O Sunday or Monday - then I will have a TWW again - yay:flower:

Warm here like early fall - no gloves - not hat - only a light coat! Is this Moscow:shrug:

Hi to everyone:howdy:


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Well I got my day 3 blood results back..
LH - 8.1 , I read that this is both normal & a bit high, most of what Ive read says it should be lower than 7.
FSH - 8.5 this is good from what I ve read, but not excellent
Estradiol(sp?) - 80 this is on the higher side from what info I can find

I havent spoken to my doctor about it yet, I will wait till I have day21 results.

Im not sure what to think of these, do you guys know how to interpret these results?


----------



## MinneGirl

I think those numbers sound just fine. My FSH was 8 also, and doc said normal. Let us know what your doc says.


----------



## CedarWood

Howdy:friends: all,

BD - not sure - as have not had those tests myself. If your estrogen is only a bit on the high side, I think there are dietary changes that may help. 
Do you tend to get watery or ewcm after O? 

Minnie - hope you are feeling ok.

Am in my TWW - :happydance: very happy as did not have a tww last month. Feeling a few twinges here and there but think O day was only Tues/overnight from Monday - so too early for any testing or such.

CW


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi Cedar!!!!!

Yay for the 2ww!


----------



## BabyDreamer82

CedarWood said:
 

> Howdy:friends: all,
> 
> BD - not sure - as have not had those tests myself. If your estrogen is only a bit on the high side, I think there are dietary changes that may help.
> Do you tend to get watery or ewcm after O?
> 
> Minnie - hope you are feeling ok.
> 
> Am in my TWW - :happydance: very happy as did not have a tww last month. Feeling a few twinges here and there but think O day was only Tues/overnight from Monday - so too early for any testing or such.
> 
> CW

Hi girls, :flower: hope you are all well.

Well Im off to day day21 bloods this morning, fx they will be good.

Cedar, I cant remember what my cm is normally like after O - I think its normally creamy?, this cycle it Ive had mostly watery cm with quite a bit over the past few days.


----------



## MinneGirl

Keep us posted babydreamer! What did you doc say about your day3 bloodwork?


----------



## BabyDreamer82

I haven't seen her yet, was waiting till I had done the day21 bloods so I didnt have to pay for 2 consults ($40-50 each Dr visit here).
I have made an appointment to see her Thurs morning.


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Cedar you got a line!???


----------



## MinneGirl

What???? Details!!!!!


----------



## CedarWood

Minniegirl it was a false alarm - was not sure it was a line as super thin but had color - took another on Sunday - nothing. 
Af came now 3 days late but is here.

In other news a little bird told me you got a BFP:cake: CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks, Cedar. I was really hoping this was it for you. Stupid AF. I am cheering you girls on and hope for nothing more than BFP's SOON for each of you.


----------

